# Another perspective



## IM2

OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.






*

White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”

“Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
_
*Dr. Robin DiAngelo
*
We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?


Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Then there are the whites who know bullshit when they read it.........


----------



## OldLady

The Irish Ram said:


> Then there are the whites who know bullshit when they read it.........


If that's the best you can do, the point of this thread just sailed past you.


----------



## The Irish Ram

No, none of the campaign to shame has sailed right past me.  I am sick to death of the attack on anything productive.  White Fragility?  Shut up.  Teachers making white students kneel and be shamed for being white?  Not bloody likely.
We whites go to work, we raise our children to be productive. We enjoy the fruits of our labor. And are the opposite of fragile.
You may buy into this divide.  I do not.
Nothing fragile about us.  Just whites going about their business daily.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

IM2 said:


> *
> *




Would you EHO?


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
Click to expand...


While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.



In other words ... Y'all need to shut up and let the angry blacks be angry ... Because their angry is way more important than your angry.

.


----------



## IM2

White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement

I have discovered (as I am sure have countless people of color) that there is apparently an unspoken set of rules for how to give white people feedback on racism.

*The Rules of Engagement*
After years of working with my fellow whites, I have found that the only way to give feedback correctly is not to give it at all. Thus, the first rule is cardinal:

*1. Do not give me feedback on my racism under any circumstances.*
If you break the cardinal rule:

*2. Proper tone is crucial – feedback must be given calmly*. If there is any emotion in the feedback, the feedback is invalid and does not have to be considered.

*This is what many whites do when they begin telling us how we are to speak to them about this issue*.

White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words ... Y'all need to shut up and let the angry blacks be angry ... Because their angry is way more important than your angry.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> No, none of the campaign to shame has sailed right past me.  I am sick to death of the attack on anything productive.  White Fragility?  Shut up.  Teachers making white students kneel and be shamed for being white?  Not bloody likely.
> We whites go to work, we raise our children to be productive. We enjoy the fruits of our labor. And are the opposite of fragile.
> You may buy into this divide.  I do not.
> Nothing fragile about us.  Just whites going about their business daily.



This is not about shame, but those like you who choose to see it that way are why this nation remains divided because of race.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.



What problem ... 

I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...

Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
Click to expand...


Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
Click to expand...

_they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. _
This isn't rules for blacks talking to whites, it is just common sense for all human beings.  Not everyone is cut out to be a diplomat; I get that.  Some of you are warriors.  Okay.  Just don't expect to create a positive dialogue with it.  No people, whatever their race or culture, listen to people screaming and angrily attacking them.
If venting makes you feel better, go for it.


----------



## IM2

The following patterns make it difficult for white people to understand racism as a _system_ and lead to the dynamics of white fragility. While they do not apply to every white person, they are well-documented overall:

*Segregation:* Most whites live, grow, play, learn, love, work and die primarily in social and geographic racial segregation. Yet, our society does not teach us to see this as a loss. Pause for a moment and consider the magnitude of this message: We lose nothing of value by having no cross-racial relationships. In fact, the whiter our schools and neighborhoods are, the more likely they are to be seen as “good.” The implicit message is that there is no inherent value in the presence or perspectives of people of Color. This is an example of the relentless messages of white superiority that circulate all around us, shaping our identities and worldviews.

*The Good/Bad Binary:* The most effective adaptation of racism over time is the idea that racism is conscious bias held by mean people. If we are not aware of having negative thoughts about people of color, don’t tell racist jokes, are nice people, and even have friends of color, then we cannot be racist. Thus, a person is either racist or not racist; if a person is racist, that person is bad; if a person is not racist, that person is good. Although racism does of course occur in individual acts, these acts are part of a larger system that we all participate in. The focus on individual incidences prevents the analysis that is necessary in order to challenge this larger system. The good/bad binary is the fundamental misunderstanding driving white defensiveness about being connected to racism. We simply do not understand how socialization and implicit bias work.

*Individualism:* Whites are taught to see themselves as individuals, rather than as part of a racial group. Individualism enables us to deny that racism is structured into the fabric of society. This erases our history and hides the way in which wealth has accumulated over generations and benefits us, _as a group_, today.  It also allows us to distance ourselves from the history and actions of our group. Thus we get very irate when we are “accused” of racism, because as individuals, we are “different” from other white people and expect to be seen as such; we find intolerable any suggestion that our behavior or perspectives are typical of our group as a whole.

*Entitlement to racial comfort: *In the dominant position, whites are almost always racially comfortable and thus have developed unchallenged expectations to remain so. We have not had to build tolerance for racial discomfort and thus when racial discomfort arises, whites typically respond as if something is “wrong,” and blame the person or event that triggered the discomfort (usually a person of color). This blame results in a socially-sanctioned array of responses towards the perceived source of the discomfort, including: penalization; retaliation; isolation and refusal to continue engagement. Since racism is necessarily uncomfortable in that it is oppressive, white insistence on racial comfort guarantees racism will not be faced except in the most superficial of ways.

*Racial Arrogance: *Most whites have a very limited understanding of racism because we have not been trained to think in complex ways about it and because it benefits white dominance not to do so. Yet, we have no compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought complexly about race. Whites generally feel free to dismiss these informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, or seek more information.

*Racial Belonging: *White people enjoy a deeply internalized, largely unconscious sense of racial belonging in U.S. society. In virtually any situation or image deemed valuable in dominant society, whites belong. The interruption of racial belonging is rare and thus destabilizing and frightening to whites and usually avoided.

*Psychic freedom: *Because race is constructed as residing in people of color, whites don’t bear the social burden of race. We move easily through our society without a sense of ourselves as racialized. Race is for people of color to think about—it is what happens to “them”—they can bring it up if it is an issue for them (although if they do, we can dismiss it as a personal problem, the race card, or the reason for their problems). This allows whites much more psychological energy to devote to other issues and prevents us from developing the stamina to sustain attention on an issue as charged and uncomfortable as race.

*Constant messages that we are more valuable: *Living in a white dominant context, we receive constant messages that we are better and more important than people of color. For example: our centrality in history textbooks, historical representations and perspectives; our centrality in media and advertising; our teachers, role-models, heroes and heroines; everyday discourse on “good” neighborhoods and schools and who is in them; popular TV shows centered around friendship circles that are all white; religious iconography that depicts God, Adam and Eve, and other key figures as white. While one may explicitly reject the notion that one is inherently better than another, one cannot avoid internalizing the message of white superiority, as it is ubiquitous in mainstream culture.

White Fragility: Why It's So Hard to Talk to White People About Racism -


----------



## OldLady

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.


----------



## OldLady

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
Click to expand...

?  Really?  Dunno who Paul is, but I'm not black, you know that, right?


----------



## The Irish Ram

> This is not about shame, but those like you who choose to see it that way are why this nation remains divided because of race.



Black fragility is _________.  < Fill in the blank to remove any racial generalise....
People like me know the difference between an actual divide and a UN created chasm. 
This is bought and paid for movement.  It depends on stupidity to pull it off.  And you are more than willing to oblige....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Black fragility:  I complimented Blacks  to a Black guy, by calling Blacks as good dancers, he got upset, and muttered "That's offensive"


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> The following patterns make it difficult for white people to understand racism as a _system_ and lead to the dynamics of white fragility. While they do not apply to every white person, they are well-documented overall:
> 
> *Segregation:* Most whites live, grow, play, learn, love, work and die primarily in social and geographic racial segregation. Yet, our society does not teach us to see this as a loss. Pause for a moment and consider the magnitude of this message: We lose nothing of value by having no cross-racial relationships. In fact, the whiter our schools and neighborhoods are, the more likely they are to be seen as “good.” The implicit message is that there is no inherent value in the presence or perspectives of people of Color. This is an example of the relentless messages of white superiority that circulate all around us, shaping our identities and worldviews.
> 
> *The Good/Bad Binary:* The most effective adaptation of racism over time is the idea that racism is conscious bias held by mean people. If we are not aware of having negative thoughts about people of color, don’t tell racist jokes, are nice people, and even have friends of color, then we cannot be racist. Thus, a person is either racist or not racist; if a person is racist, that person is bad; if a person is not racist, that person is good. Although racism does of course occur in individual acts, these acts are part of a larger system that we all participate in. The focus on individual incidences prevents the analysis that is necessary in order to challenge this larger system. The good/bad binary is the fundamental misunderstanding driving white defensiveness about being connected to racism. We simply do not understand how socialization and implicit bias work.
> 
> *Individualism:* Whites are taught to see themselves as individuals, rather than as part of a racial group. Individualism enables us to deny that racism is structured into the fabric of society. This erases our history and hides the way in which wealth has accumulated over generations and benefits us, _as a group_, today.  It also allows us to distance ourselves from the history and actions of our group. Thus we get very irate when we are “accused” of racism, because as individuals, we are “different” from other white people and expect to be seen as such; we find intolerable any suggestion that our behavior or perspectives are typical of our group as a whole.
> 
> *Entitlement to racial comfort: *In the dominant position, whites are almost always racially comfortable and thus have developed unchallenged expectations to remain so. We have not had to build tolerance for racial discomfort and thus when racial discomfort arises, whites typically respond as if something is “wrong,” and blame the person or event that triggered the discomfort (usually a person of color). This blame results in a socially-sanctioned array of responses towards the perceived source of the discomfort, including: penalization; retaliation; isolation and refusal to continue engagement. Since racism is necessarily uncomfortable in that it is oppressive, white insistence on racial comfort guarantees racism will not be faced except in the most superficial of ways.
> 
> *Racial Arrogance: *Most whites have a very limited understanding of racism because we have not been trained to think in complex ways about it and because it benefits white dominance not to do so. Yet, we have no compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought complexly about race. Whites generally feel free to dismiss these informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, or seek more information.
> 
> *Racial Belonging: *White people enjoy a deeply internalized, largely unconscious sense of racial belonging in U.S. society. In virtually any situation or image deemed valuable in dominant society, whites belong. The interruption of racial belonging is rare and thus destabilizing and frightening to whites and usually avoided.
> 
> *Psychic freedom: *Because race is constructed as residing in people of color, whites don’t bear the social burden of race. We move easily through our society without a sense of ourselves as racialized. Race is for people of color to think about—it is what happens to “them”—they can bring it up if it is an issue for them (although if they do, we can dismiss it as a personal problem, the race card, or the reason for their problems). This allows whites much more psychological energy to devote to other issues and prevents us from developing the stamina to sustain attention on an issue as charged and uncomfortable as race.
> 
> *Constant messages that we are more valuable: *Living in a white dominant context, we receive constant messages that we are better and more important than people of color. For example: our centrality in history textbooks, historical representations and perspectives; our centrality in media and advertising; our teachers, role-models, heroes and heroines; everyday discourse on “good” neighborhoods and schools and who is in them; popular TV shows centered around friendship circles that are all white; religious iconography that depicts God, Adam and Eve, and other key figures as white. While one may explicitly reject the notion that one is inherently better than another, one cannot avoid internalizing the message of white superiority, as it is ubiquitous in mainstream culture.
> 
> White Fragility: Why It's So Hard to Talk to White People About Racism -


_*The Good/Bad Binary:* The most effective adaptation of racism over time is the idea that racism is conscious bias held by mean people. If we are not aware of having negative thoughts about people of color, don’t tell racist jokes, are nice people, and even have friends of color, then we cannot be racist._
This is exactly why people who think they're "woke" need to hear the stories of what it's really like out there for blacks.  The individual, daily stories of bias that still exists.  You don't have to tell them, though, if you're too pissed off.


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.



Hate serves no practical purpose ... It isn't going to get us where we need to go.
I don't care why a black person may hate me ... That's their problem, and not one I plan on enabling any further.

We can either move forward ... Or their hateful asses can stay behind ... I have no use for it.
I owe them nothing ... They owe me nothing ... We will engage in a joint venture or they will watch me leave them behind.

I have no interest in understanding what doesn't make a difference ... Everyone faces challenges ... None of our challenges are equal.
The pity party is over.

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

OldLady said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I'm not black, you know that, right?
Click to expand...


Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?


----------



## OldLady

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate serves no practical purpose ... It isn't going to get us where we need to go.
> I don't care why a black person may hate me ... That's their problem, and not one I plan on enabling any further.
> 
> We can either move forward ... Or their hateful asses can stay behind ... I have no use for it.
> I owe them nothing ... They owe me nothing ... We will engage in a joint venture or they will watch me leave them behind.
> 
> I have no interest in understanding what doesn't make a difference ... Everyone faces challenges ... None of our challenges are equal.
> The pity party is over.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

There are a lot of angry people out there, BlackSand.   I'd love to think we could all do what you plan to do, but I think it is ignoring a problem that won't go away because we will it.  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## OldLady

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I'm not black, you know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?
Click to expand...

I'm not on a team.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

OldLady said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I'm not black, you know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on a team.
Click to expand...


Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.


----------



## OldLady

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I'm not black, you know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.
Click to expand...

I worry plenty about people.  Poor people, sick people, especially.  They just don't have to be white to deserve my worry.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. _
> This isn't rules for blacks talking to whites, it is just common sense for all human beings.  Not everyone is cut out to be a diplomat; I get that.  Some of you are warriors.  Okay.  Just don't expect to create a positive dialogue with it.  No people, whatever their race or culture, listen to people screaming and angrily attacking them.
> If venting makes you feel better, go for it.
Click to expand...


Old Lady this is thread a attempt to talk to whites about how they react to us when we try telling our stories.  We've been telling our stories since America started. We had to hear the angry screaming and attacks, and still do. And here it's not going to much matter how things are said. You just watch the replies because most of these people are not about a constructive dialogue. So maybe when we get to the 1 billionth story whites might start listening. You don't start a fight then complain when you get hit back. This is what many whites fail to understand.

So just watch what goes on until one of the moderators decide to shut down the thread or move it because none of these whites really want to have a constructive conversation.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I'm not black, you know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.
Click to expand...


Whites are pretty much doing quite well.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
Click to expand...


Not exactly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm not black, you know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are pretty much doing quite well.
Click to expand...


Ukrainians too?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?



Got any suggestions?


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
Click to expand...


This is not about hate on the black end. This again is the major problem when we start talking to whites about this issue. We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us. Then when you call our anger hate you miss everything. There is no both sides of the same coin here old lady. There is the hate whites created and the angry response to that hate by those who have had to suffer with the hate whites have.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any suggestions?
Click to expand...


White Fragility: Why It's So Hard to Talk to White People About Racism -


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
Click to expand...



So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
Click to expand...


You don't have to listen at all. Just don't enter the thread. After all you are here talking about something I don't think while you consistently claim that blacks are inferior to whites in every way.


----------



## MarkDuffy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
Click to expand...

If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
Click to expand...




You just have to be the victim, don't you?

You are projecting. No one in this thread has declared white people to be "morally inferior" - you made that up so you can feel victimized, which allows you to double down in your bubble.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

MarkDuffy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
Click to expand...


Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.

That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.


----------



## impuretrash

MarkDuffy said:


> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior



Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
Click to expand...


Haven't you read the article? It was written by a white person.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

impuretrash said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
Click to expand...




As I said - the delusion of victimhood.

If you actually read the article, which I doubt, you missed the point by a mile.


----------



## IM2

theDoctorisIn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> If you actually read the article, which I doubt, you missed the point by a mile.
Click to expand...


He is what the article is about.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?


That’s easy. Ship out the non whites.


----------



## impuretrash

theDoctorisIn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> If you actually read the article, which I doubt, you missed the point by a mile.
Click to expand...


I did read the article and what I got from it is that in order not to be racist, us white people need to shut up when a "person of color" is speaking, not feel offended when they say racist things to us, go out and look for black folks to engage with and have yell at us...


----------



## MarkDuffy

impuretrash said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
Click to expand...


That's a bit harsh. White racism is America's birth defect. 

I don't think I am going out on a limb very far by stating yes we whites are racist. It is only a question of how much, do we fight the urge  and what are we going to do about it.


----------



## Vastator

But what


BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 you’ve “witnessed” across the past two centuries up until today; is precisely what we can do together.  Where’s the confusion? Do you need to hit a magic number of centuries until you accept the natural results of “ multiculturalism? If so your in luck! Just start from today; and work backwards, until you hit that magic number. Because no matter how far back you go... where races collide; conflict ensues. Glad I could help.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


There's no need to get so defensive. 

This is the root of the problem, right here.

You look at any discussion of race as a personal attack on you - so you get defensive, and shut everything out. 

You say you want to "move on" - but how can you expect anyone to "move on" when you reject any opinion they have out of hand?


----------



## Marion Morrison

"at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?


I find that claim suspect, sorry. 

I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.

You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

impuretrash said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> If you actually read the article, which I doubt, you missed the point by a mile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read the article and what I got from it is that in order not to be racist, us white people need to shut up when a "person of color" is speaking, not feel offended when they say racist things to us, go out and look for black folks to engage with and have yell at us...
Click to expand...




That's not what the article said, that's what your delusions of victimhood translated it to.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s easy. Ship out the non whites.
Click to expand...


Hard to do when they are breeding with whites now. 

I wonder how many whites are afraid to have their DNA ancestry checked?


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about hate on the black end. This again is the major problem when we start talking to whites about this issue. We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us. Then when you call our anger hate you miss everything. There is no both sides of the same coin here old lady. There is the hate whites created and the angry response to that hate by those who have had to suffer with the hate whites have.
Click to expand...

_Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people._
You brought the word "hate" into the discussion, not me.  But if as a white person I don't have the right to use that term, okay.
I get where the anger comes from; you'd have to be a nitwit not to.   You'd also have to be a nitwit not to understand the impact that slavery and Jim Crow has had on the black community over the course of hundreds of years, generations and generations of people living under those conditions of complete powerlessness.  It does not just magically disappear because of the Civil Rights Act. 

I seem to be having trouble grasping your real point here; no doubt because I'm white.  LOL

Maybe what we need now is a point of discussion, not just pointing out how we don't listen when there are some people here who have read what you said and made an attempt to reply, presumably are listening to some extent.   So discuss.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
Click to expand...



We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either. 

You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule. 

Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you. 

I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
  I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.

And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............


----------



## MarkDuffy

When Obama was elected president in two landslides, I was sure Americans had passed a racial milestone.

Then came trump and I was convinced we had not passed that milestone. Worse, we had gone backwards on intelligence.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> "at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?
> 
> 
> I find that claim suspect, sorry.
> 
> I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.
> 
> You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.



What you find suspect is irrelevant. I'm not letting a damn thing go until racism ends. I am a healthy man.Have been so my entire life and fighting racism is not going to eat anything. Doing what  you say will.

I feel plenty of love between white and blacks here. But that doesn't mean there is no racism.

You know what I have been taught in this life is that when you got a bunch of people doing what you are doing, I am doing the right thing. The spiritual enemy always wants us to stop fighting for right.


----------



## Vastator

MarkDuffy said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s easy. Ship out the non whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to do when they are breeding with whites now.
> 
> I wonder how many whites are afraid to have their DNA ancestry checked?
Click to expand...

That’s not too hard. The solution is easy. They go too. Very true about the mongrels though...


----------



## Vastator

Na


MarkDuffy said:


> When Obama was elected president in two landslides, I was sure American had passed a racial milestone.
> 
> Then came trump and I was convinced we had not passed that milestone. Worse, we had gone backwards on intelligence.


Nah... youre just feeling conflicted watching natural reality, overriding your lofty ideological hopes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?
> 
> 
> I find that claim suspect, sorry.
> 
> I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.
> 
> You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you find suspect is irrelevant. I'm not letting a damn thing go until racism ends. I am a healthy man.Have been so my entire life and fighting racism is not going to eat anything. Doing what  you say will.
> 
> I feel plenty of love between white and blacks here. But that doesn't mean there is no racism.
> 
> You know what I have been taught in this life is that when you got a bunch of people doing what you are doing, I am doing the right thing. The spiritual enemy always wants us to stop fighting for right.
Click to expand...


How can the racism ever end if you never let it go?


----------



## Vastator

W


MarkDuffy said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit harsh. White racism is America's birth defect.
> 
> I don't think I am going out on a limb very far by stating yes we whites are racist. It is only a question of how much, do we fight the urge  and what are we going to do about it.
Click to expand...

What you are calling a birth defect; is a natural instinct. And the further we’ve forced ourselves from behaving as nature intended; the more conflict has arisen... Why fight nature? It’s ultimately a losing battle. I find life offers much less resistance when I embrace my humanity.


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> There are a lot of angry people out there, BlackSand.   I'd love to think we could all do what you plan to do, but I think it is ignoring a problem that won't go away because we will it.  I hope I'm wrong.



I understand what you are saying ... But it really isn't ignoring the problem as much as no longer enabling it.

There is nothing people in my generation can do to fix the crap that came before us.
We aren't responsible for the garbage your generations dumped in our laps.

Anyone is free to be angry about whatever they want to be angry about.
I am just saying we really don't need to humor that garbage any further.
It will do more harm than good in the long run ... It solves nothing ... It only festers more hatred.

.


----------



## Vastator

Th


Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?
> 
> 
> I find that claim suspect, sorry.
> 
> I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.
> 
> You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you find suspect is irrelevant. I'm not letting a damn thing go until racism ends. I am a healthy man.Have been so my entire life and fighting racism is not going to eat anything. Doing what  you say will.
> 
> I feel plenty of love between white and blacks here. But that doesn't mean there is no racism.
> 
> You know what I have been taught in this life is that when you got a bunch of people doing what you are doing, I am doing the right thing. The spiritual enemy always wants us to stop fighting for right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the racism ever end if you never let it go?
Click to expand...

The sociological/biological answer to that question is far simpler than people try to make it. As long as different races are competing for the same resources, racism will continue. The answer is the elephant in the room...


----------



## OldLady

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of angry people out there, BlackSand.   I'd love to think we could all do what you plan to do, but I think it is ignoring a problem that won't go away because we will it.  I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying ... But it really isn't ignoring the problem as much as no longer enabling it.
> 
> There is nothing people in my generation can do to fix the crap that came before us.
> We aren't responsible for the garbage your generations dumped in our laps.
> 
> Anyone is free to be angry about whatever they want to be angry about.
> I am just saying we really don't need to humor that garbage any further.
> It will do more harm than good in the long run ... It solves nothing ... It only festers more hatred.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Just so you know, my generation is the one that chained ourselves to the Woolworth lunch counters and went south to get blacks registered to vote.  We believed in equality and still do.


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
Click to expand...


Here is anther example the article was talking about.

Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.

So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.


----------



## IM2

MarkDuffy said:


> When Obama was elected president in two landslides, I was sure Americans had passed a racial milestone.
> 
> Then came trump and I was convinced we had not passed that milestone. Worse, we had gone backwards on intelligence.



If you take a look at the roper center results of both elections by race, you will see that Obama never got even close to 50 percent of the white vote.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Vastator said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?
> 
> 
> I find that claim suspect, sorry.
> 
> I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.
> 
> You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you find suspect is irrelevant. I'm not letting a damn thing go until racism ends. I am a healthy man.Have been so my entire life and fighting racism is not going to eat anything. Doing what  you say will.
> 
> I feel plenty of love between white and blacks here. But that doesn't mean there is no racism.
> 
> You know what I have been taught in this life is that when you got a bunch of people doing what you are doing, I am doing the right thing. The spiritual enemy always wants us to stop fighting for right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the racism ever end if you never let it go?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sociological/biological answer to that question is far simpler than people try to make it. As long as different races are competing for the same resources, racism will continue. The answer is the elephant in the room...
Click to expand...

The answer IS simple. Natural selection will do its job. Racism will turn out to be a biological dead end.


----------



## Vastator

OldLady said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of angry people out there, BlackSand.   I'd love to think we could all do what you plan to do, but I think it is ignoring a problem that won't go away because we will it.  I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying ... But it really isn't ignoring the problem as much as no longer enabling it.
> 
> There is nothing people in my generation can do to fix the crap that came before us.
> We aren't responsible for the garbage your generations dumped in our laps.
> 
> Anyone is free to be angry about whatever they want to be angry about.
> I am just saying we really don't need to humor that garbage any further.
> It will do more harm than good in the long run ... It solves nothing ... It only festers more hatred.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know, my generation is the one that chained ourselves to the Woolworth lunch counters and went south to get blacks registered to vote.  We believed in equality and still do.
Click to expand...

Has it panned out?


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> Just so you know, my generation is the one that chained ourselves to the Woolworth lunch counters and went south to get blacks registered to vote.  We believed in equality and still do.



I can say that probably puts you in my grandparent's generation ... 

I can also say that my grandparents weren't the same as you ... But I cannot/will not make apologies for them.
If you have issues you still need to deal with ... I cannot relieve your burden.

If you think I owe more than what I can accomplish or offer  ... You are wrong.
If you think any two things are ever equal ... You are wrong ... Equality is an empty promise outside of mathematics.

.


----------



## Vastator

MarkDuffy said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Th
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?
> 
> 
> I find that claim suspect, sorry.
> 
> I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.
> 
> You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you find suspect is irrelevant. I'm not letting a damn thing go until racism ends. I am a healthy man.Have been so my entire life and fighting racism is not going to eat anything. Doing what  you say will.
> 
> I feel plenty of love between white and blacks here. But that doesn't mean there is no racism.
> 
> You know what I have been taught in this life is that when you got a bunch of people doing what you are doing, I am doing the right thing. The spiritual enemy always wants us to stop fighting for right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the racism ever end if you never let it go?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sociological/biological answer to that question is far simpler than people try to make it. As long as different races are competing for the same resources, racism will continue. The answer is the elephant in the room...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer IS simple. Natural selection will do its job. Racism will turn out to be a biological dead end.
Click to expand...

If that were true; races would never have differentiated to begin with... Or would have “settled” the matter at the point when one race became two. So... Indulge me... What evidence do you have, that strengthens this belief of yours?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
Click to expand...


Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.

The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.

Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same Sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.

He's a smart man. A God-fearing one, too.

There's no way you believe in God and pursued a Master's in Sociology. It's like Satan's required college credit.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?
> 
> 
> I find that claim suspect, sorry.
> 
> I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.
> 
> You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you find suspect is irrelevant. I'm not letting a damn thing go until racism ends. I am a healthy man.Have been so my entire life and fighting racism is not going to eat anything. Doing what  you say will.
> 
> I feel plenty of love between white and blacks here. But that doesn't mean there is no racism.
> 
> You know what I have been taught in this life is that when you got a bunch of people doing what you are doing, I am doing the right thing. The spiritual enemy always wants us to stop fighting for right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the racism ever end if you never let it go?
Click to expand...


Once again we see an example of white fragility.

*In the dominant position, whites are almost always racially comfortable and thus have developed unchallenged expectations to remain so. We have not had to build tolerance for racial discomfort and thus when racial discomfort arises, whites typically respond as if something is “wrong,” and blame the person or event that triggered the discomfort (usually a person of color).*

White Fragility: Why It's So Hard to Talk to White People About Racism -


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of angry people out there, BlackSand.   I'd love to think we could all do what you plan to do, but I think it is ignoring a problem that won't go away because we will it.  I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying ... But it really isn't ignoring the problem as much as no longer enabling it.
> 
> There is nothing people in my generation can do to fix the crap that came before us.
> We aren't responsible for the garbage your generations dumped in our laps.
> 
> Anyone is free to be angry about whatever they want to be angry about.
> I am just saying we really don't need to humor that garbage any further.
> It will do more harm than good in the long run ... It solves nothing ... It only festers more hatred.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'm guessing you're of the same generation as me - and you're right, there is nothing we can do to "fix" what happened decades if not centuries before we were born.

But you're deluding yourself if you think that the only things that black people are "angry" about happened _way back then_. 

Do you think that Black Lives Matter is marching against slavery and Jim Crow? Do you think they're "angry" about the distant past, or the present?

You are not responsible for the actions of anyone else - but you are the one declaring that right now, _you won't listen. _


----------



## OldLady

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, my generation is the one that chained ourselves to the Woolworth lunch counters and went south to get blacks registered to vote.  We believed in equality and still do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that probably puts you in my grandparent's generation ...
> 
> I can also say that my grandparents weren't the same as you ... But I cannot/will not make apologies for them.
> If you have issues you still need to deal with ... I cannot relieve your burden.
> 
> If you think I owe more than what I can accomplish or offer  ... You are wrong.
> If you think any two things are ever equal ... You are wrong ... Equality is an empty promise outside of mathematics.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Equality and justice are ideals, yes.  I know our attempts are imperfect, but without having those ideals to strive for, what would we be?  Animals, imo.
Sometimes you begin a battle knowing you can't possibly win.  The fight is that important; you do it anyway.  Race is only one of many.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know, my generation is the one that chained ourselves to the Woolworth lunch counters and went south to get blacks registered to vote.  We believed in equality and still do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that probably puts you in my grandparent's generation ...
> 
> I can also say that my grandparents weren't the same as you ... But I cannot/will not make apologies for them.
> If you have issues you still need to deal with ... I cannot relieve your burden.
> 
> If you think I owe more than what I can accomplish or offer  ... You are wrong.
> If you think any two things are ever equal ... You are wrong ... Equality is an empty promise outside of mathematics.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You don't "owe" anything. No one is demanding anything of you. No one is attacking you. You are not the victim here.

Until you get your head wrapped around that, there's nowhere for this conversation to go.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Vastator said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Th
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?
> 
> 
> I find that claim suspect, sorry.
> 
> I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.
> 
> You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you find suspect is irrelevant. I'm not letting a damn thing go until racism ends. I am a healthy man.Have been so my entire life and fighting racism is not going to eat anything. Doing what  you say will.
> 
> I feel plenty of love between white and blacks here. But that doesn't mean there is no racism.
> 
> You know what I have been taught in this life is that when you got a bunch of people doing what you are doing, I am doing the right thing. The spiritual enemy always wants us to stop fighting for right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the racism ever end if you never let it go?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sociological/biological answer to that question is far simpler than people try to make it. As long as different races are competing for the same resources, racism will continue. The answer is the elephant in the room...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer IS simple. Natural selection will do its job. Racism will turn out to be a biological dead end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true; races would never have differentiated to begin with... Or would have “settled” the matter at the point when one race became two. So... Indulge me... What evidence do you have, that strengthens this belief of yours?
Click to expand...


Race only exists as a social construct. It is not a biological phenomenon.

We (humans) did the "differentiating", not nature.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Vastator said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Th
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "at whites can did" And you say you have a college degree?
> 
> 
> I find that claim suspect, sorry.
> 
> I also feel sorry that you don't feel the love shared between white and black brethren where I live.
> 
> You'll have to let it go or be eaten alive by the bile, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you find suspect is irrelevant. I'm not letting a damn thing go until racism ends. I am a healthy man.Have been so my entire life and fighting racism is not going to eat anything. Doing what  you say will.
> 
> I feel plenty of love between white and blacks here. But that doesn't mean there is no racism.
> 
> You know what I have been taught in this life is that when you got a bunch of people doing what you are doing, I am doing the right thing. The spiritual enemy always wants us to stop fighting for right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can the racism ever end if you never let it go?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sociological/biological answer to that question is far simpler than people try to make it. As long as different races are competing for the same resources, racism will continue. The answer is the elephant in the room...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer IS simple. Natural selection will do its job. Racism will turn out to be a biological dead end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true; races would never have differentiated to begin with... Or would have “settled” the matter at the point when one race became two. So... Indulge me... What evidence do you have, that strengthens this belief of yours?
Click to expand...


You said it yourself

_As long as different races are competing for the same resources_

In olden days, races developed precisely due to the fact of separation and low populations of humans preventing interaction. It is now a very crowded world with interactions due to technology.


----------



## impuretrash

theDoctorisIn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> If you actually read the article, which I doubt, you missed the point by a mile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read the article and what I got from it is that in order not to be racist, us white people need to shut up when a "person of color" is speaking, not feel offended when they say racist things to us, go out and look for black folks to engage with and have yell at us...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the article said, that's what your delusions of victimhood translated it to.
Click to expand...


Explain it to me then.


----------



## BlackSand

theDoctorisIn said:


> I'm guessing you're of the same generation as me - and you're right, there is nothing we can do to "fix" what happened decades if not centuries before we were born.
> 
> But you're deluding yourself if you think that the only things that black people are "angry" about happened _way back then_.
> 
> Do you think that Black Lives Matter is marching against slavery and Jim Crow? Do you think they're "angry" about the distant past, or the present?
> 
> You are not responsible for the actions of anyone else - but you are the one declaring that right now, _you won't listen. _



It isn't that I won't listen ... It is the fact I accept the world doesn't owe me anything.
People can be angry all they want ... No one owes them an audience.

We all have problems ... No one's problem are equal to anyone else's.
I don't have to hear your problems ... To wake up every morning and do what I can to try and make the community/world around me a better place.

If you do ... That's your problem ... 
I don't want to hear your problems ... Tell me your solutions so we can get somewhere.

Edit:
If your solution is telling me your problems ... Go pound sand.

.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

impuretrash said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> If you actually read the article, which I doubt, you missed the point by a mile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read the article and what I got from it is that in order not to be racist, us white people need to shut up when a "person of color" is speaking, not feel offended when they say racist things to us, go out and look for black folks to engage with and have yell at us...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the article said, that's what your delusions of victimhood translated it to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain it to me then.
Click to expand...


No, I don't think I can.

If you want to understand it, you'll have to jettison your need to feel like a victim first. 

You need to accept that no one is attacking you, and there's no need for you to get defensive.

Until you do that, there's nothing I can do to help you. You'll just dodge it, throw up your defenses, and stick your fingers in your ears. 

Just like the article said you would.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're of the same generation as me - and you're right, there is nothing we can do to "fix" what happened decades if not centuries before we were born.
> 
> But you're deluding yourself if you think that the only things that black people are "angry" about happened _way back then_.
> 
> Do you think that Black Lives Matter is marching against slavery and Jim Crow? Do you think they're "angry" about the distant past, or the present?
> 
> You are not responsible for the actions of anyone else - but you are the one declaring that right now, _you won't listen. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that I won't listen ... It is the fact I accept the world doesn't owe me anything.
> People can be angry all they want ... No one owes them an audience.
> 
> We all have problems ... No one's problem are equal to anyone else's.
> I don't have to hear your problems ... To wake up every morning and do what I can to try and make the community/world around me a better place.
> 
> If you do ... That's your problem ...
> I don't want to hear your problems ... tell me your solutions so we can get somewhere.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


How can you "make the world a better place" if you don't know what the problems are? 

How can you ask for solutions to problems you refuse to even hear, let alone accept?

You are not obligated to hear other people's problems. That is true. But that makes you _selfish_, not honorable. It's not something to brag about.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're of the same generation as me - and you're right, there is nothing we can do to "fix" what happened decades if not centuries before we were born.
> 
> But you're deluding yourself if you think that the only things that black people are "angry" about happened _way back then_.
> 
> Do you think that Black Lives Matter is marching against slavery and Jim Crow? Do you think they're "angry" about the distant past, or the present?
> 
> You are not responsible for the actions of anyone else - but you are the one declaring that right now, _you won't listen. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that I won't listen ... It is the fact I accept the world doesn't owe me anything.
> People can be angry all they want ... No one owes them an audience.
> 
> We all have problems ... No one's problem are equal to anyone else's.
> I don't have to hear your problems ... To wake up every morning and do what I can to try and make the community/world around me a better place.
> 
> If you do ... That's your problem ...
> I don't want to hear your problems ... Tell me your solutions so we can get somewhere.
> 
> Edit:
> If your solution is telling me your problems ... Go pound sand.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




You're still not getting it.

This isn't about me. This isn't about you. This is about the world in general.


----------



## impuretrash

theDoctorisIn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you read the article? White people are racist no matter what they do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> If you actually read the article, which I doubt, you missed the point by a mile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read the article and what I got from it is that in order not to be racist, us white people need to shut up when a "person of color" is speaking, not feel offended when they say racist things to us, go out and look for black folks to engage with and have yell at us...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the article said, that's what your delusions of victimhood translated it to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain it to me then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I can.
> 
> If you want to understand it, you'll have to jettison your need to feel like a victim first.
> 
> You need to accept that no one is attacking you, and there's no need for you to get defensive.
> 
> Until you do that, there's nothing I can do to help you. You'll just dodge it, throw up your defenses, and stick your fingers in your ears.
> 
> Just like the article said you would.
Click to expand...


I never said anyone is attacking me, and I'm not feeling defensive. Just...bored. As a white guy who claims to understand the issue better than I do, I'm asking you to explain it to me. According to the article, what can I do to help end racism..?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
Click to expand...


I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.

Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
Methods of Social Research
Youth and crime
Social Organization
Urban and Rural sociology
Classical and contemporary social theory
And a few others.

We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.


----------



## Vastator

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same Sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man. A God-fearing one, too.
> 
> There's no way you believe in God and pursued a Master's in Sociology. It's like Satan's required college credit.
Click to expand...

Indeed. Sociology is a worthless bullshit degree that anyone can attain. You know how to tell when you have a worthless bullshit degree? When the degree you have can only get you a job a governmentally funded institution. When you cannot take that degree into the private sector and substantially increase your earnings; you know you have a bullshit degree that only gets your foot in the door at one of these “make-work”, government subsidized institutions. Which are little more than glorified welfare. You know how to tell if you’re at one of these institutions? See if there is a private sector market for the same “services” operating in competition with where you work; operating in your area... Sociology... nigga please...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

impuretrash said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> If you actually read the article, which I doubt, you missed the point by a mile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the article and what I got from it is that in order not to be racist, us white people need to shut up when a "person of color" is speaking, not feel offended when they say racist things to us, go out and look for black folks to engage with and have yell at us...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the article said, that's what your delusions of victimhood translated it to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain it to me then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I can.
> 
> If you want to understand it, you'll have to jettison your need to feel like a victim first.
> 
> You need to accept that no one is attacking you, and there's no need for you to get defensive.
> 
> Until you do that, there's nothing I can do to help you. You'll just dodge it, throw up your defenses, and stick your fingers in your ears.
> 
> Just like the article said you would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said anyone is attacking me, and I'm not feeling defensive. Just...bored. As a white guy who claims to understand the issue better than I do, I'm asking you to explain it to me. According to the article, what can I do to help end racism..?
Click to expand...




Every single post you've made in this thread has been defensive, and crafted to make you feel victimized.


----------



## BlackSand

theDoctorisIn said:


> You're still not getting it.
> 
> This isn't about me. This isn't about you. This is about the world in general.



You can make it about the world in general all you want.
It's probably safer that way ... No accountability in that equation.

Hate to break it to you ... But the world doesn't care ... 

.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table

People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
2) 6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio
3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens


----------



## MarkDuffy

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.
> 
> Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
> Methods of Social Research
> Youth and crime
> Social Organization
> Urban and Rural sociology
> Classical and contemporary social theory
> And a few others.
> 
> We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.
Click to expand...

I love the fact that they always trot out Gentle Ben Carson. Of course the punchline is that nobody voted for him

2.75%

Republican Party presidential primaries, 2016 - Wikipedia


----------



## impuretrash

theDoctorisIn said:


> Every single post you've made in this thread has been defensive, and crafted to make you feel victimized.



My first post was me asking IM2 for his suggestions as to what I can do to help end racism. He didn't answer, just linked me to the article. I read it. It doesn't make any sense. So I'm asking someone to explain it to me.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not getting it.
> 
> This isn't about me. This isn't about you. This is about the world in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make it about the world in general all you want.
> It's probably safer that way ... No accountability in that equation.
> 
> Hate to break it to you ... But the world doesn't care ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No shit.

And it's ok if you don't care, too. 

Just don't pretend that you're "looking for solutions", because you're not - you're looking to feel better about yoirself, not to "solve" anything.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.
> 
> Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
> Methods of Social Research
> Youth and crime
> Social Organization
> Urban and Rural sociology
> Classical and contemporary social theory
> And a few others.
> 
> We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.
Click to expand...


Well I can't very well tell you his name and remain anonymous. Yeah, that looks like a bunch of fluff bullshit.

The concept of Sociology is complete bullshit to begin with.


You cannot categorize people in the manner Sociology attempts to.

I thank God he (my friend) did back me that day I stood up to the prof.

At least I had some kinda backup. I still say I was right. I think 1 girl stood with me, too.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of angry people out there, BlackSand.   I'd love to think we could all do what you plan to do, but I think it is ignoring a problem that won't go away because we will it.  I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying ... But it really isn't ignoring the problem as much as no longer enabling it.
> 
> There is nothing people in my generation can do to fix the crap that came before us.
> We aren't responsible for the garbage your generations dumped in our laps.
> 
> Anyone is free to be angry about whatever they want to be angry about.
> I am just saying we really don't need to humor that garbage any further.
> It will do more harm than good in the long run ... It solves nothing ... It only festers more hatred.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


But you are responsible. Just as your parents were responsible for making your world a better place when they are gone, you have the exact same responsibility. This is not about the past. It is about the right now. The attitudes of whites that created Charlottesville. These whites live and work among us every day but you seem to think they don't exist anymore.

And who is saying the world owes them anything? But again that's rich coming from a race that twisted laws to make sure they were given everything. What needs to stop being enabled is attitudes of those like you. That's what solves nothing. That's what fosters the hatred.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

impuretrash said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> years
> 
> 
> 
> Every single post you've made in this thread has been defensive, and crafted to make you feel victimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post was me asking IM2 for his suggestions as to what I can do to help end racism. He didn't answer, just linked me to the article. I read it. It doesn't make any sense. So I'm asking someone to explain it to me.
Click to expand...


A first step would be to stop trying to make it about _you_.


----------



## Marion Morrison

You know, there's just certain lines that shouldn't be crossed over, yet Sociology steps over all of that, and some.

I got a B+. I didn't like it and said I didn't like it.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.
> 
> Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
> Methods of Social Research
> Youth and crime
> Social Organization
> Urban and Rural sociology
> Classical and contemporary social theory
> And a few others.
> 
> We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can't very well tell you his name and remain anonymous. Yeah, that looks like a bunch of fluff bullshit.
> 
> The concept of Sociology is complete bullshit to begin with.
> 
> 
> You cannot categorize people in the manner Sociology attempts to.
> 
> I thank God he did back me that day I stood up to the prof.
> 
> At least I had some kinda backup. I still say I was right.
Click to expand...


So the class got to be being bullshit

It's so fluff you would have flunked. And you can understand human nature more when you understand patterns of behavior.


----------



## MarkDuffy

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table
> 
> People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
> 1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
> 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio*
> 3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
> 4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
> 5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
> 6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens








Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN

I took one at random.

Guess who lied?


----------



## Markle

MarkDuffy said:


> When Obama was elected president in two landslides, I was sure Americans had passed a racial milestone.



Then racist former President Barack Hussein Obama worked hard to divide our country by race more than any other president in modern history.

Incredible progress could have been made.  Instead, President Obama teamed up with the race baiters and further divided this great nation.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> You know, there's just certain lines that shouldn't be crossed over, yet Sociology steps over all of that, and some.
> 
> I got a B+ I didn't like it and said I didn't like it.



You took an intro class idiot. You never got into the guts of what the science is.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.
> 
> Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
> Methods of Social Research
> Youth and crime
> Social Organization
> Urban and Rural sociology
> Classical and contemporary social theory
> And a few others.
> 
> We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can't very well tell you his name and remain anonymous. Yeah, that looks like a bunch of fluff bullshit.
> 
> The concept of Sociology is complete bullshit to begin with.
> 
> 
> You cannot categorize people in the manner Sociology attempts to.
> 
> I thank God he did back me that day I stood up to the prof.
> 
> At least I had some kinda backup. I still say I was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the class got to be being bullshit
> 
> It's so fluff you would have flunked. And you can understand human nature more when you understand patterns of behavior.
Click to expand...


'Splain to me what brought about the patterns of behavior here. I'll wait for your explanation, then I'll give mine, ok?

PS: It ain't rocket science.


----------



## impuretrash

theDoctorisIn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> years
> 
> 
> 
> Every single post you've made in this thread has been defensive, and crafted to make you feel victimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post was me asking IM2 for his suggestions as to what I can do to help end racism. He didn't answer, just linked me to the article. I read it. It doesn't make any sense. So I'm asking someone to explain it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A first step would be to stop trying to make it about _you_.
Click to expand...


What the fuck..? We're not allowed to ask questions? How am I supposed to change my ways and help to end racism if nobody will tell me how?


----------



## Markle

MarkDuffy said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table
> 
> People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
> 1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
> 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio*
> 3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
> 4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
> 5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
> 6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
> 
> I took one at random.
> 
> Guess who lied?
Click to expand...


At random, right?  LOL

What are the numbers per 100,000 population?  Out of 100,000 people, only 13,000 are black.  So, what is your point.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama was elected president in two landslides, I was sure Americans had passed a racial milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then racist former President Barack Hussein Obama worked hard to divide our country by race more than any other president in modern history.
> 
> Incredible progress could have been made.  Instead, President Obama teamed up with the race baiters and further divided this great nation.
Click to expand...


OK  I'm bringing this to an end. I am the OP and the OP is about white fragility and I posted an article so we could discuss it and what was described in hat article. If you cannot do that don't enter this thread. From this point on any post not discussing the OP is going to be reported.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

MarkDuffy said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table
> 
> People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
> 1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
> 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio*
> 3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
> 4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
> 5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
> 6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
> 
> I took one at random.
> 
> Guess who lied?
Click to expand...


Yep, you have proven that "ratio" is just too difficult for a left winger to understand, and the issue is interracial rape, not totals


----------



## impuretrash

MarkDuffy said:


> Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
> 
> I took one at random.
> 
> Guess who lied?



Those are rape *victims*, dumbass.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Markle said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama was elected president in two landslides, I was sure Americans had passed a racial milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then racist former President Barack Hussein Obama worked hard to divide our country by race more than any other president in modern history.
> 
> Incredible progress could have been made.  Instead, President Obama teamed up with the race baiters and further divided this great nation.
Click to expand...


Bold empty assertions by our deplorables.

President Obama's only crime was living in the White Man's House.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.
> 
> Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
> Methods of Social Research
> Youth and crime
> Social Organization
> Urban and Rural sociology
> Classical and contemporary social theory
> And a few others.
> 
> We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can't very well tell you his name and remain anonymous. Yeah, that looks like a bunch of fluff bullshit.
> 
> The concept of Sociology is complete bullshit to begin with.
> 
> 
> You cannot categorize people in the manner Sociology attempts to.
> 
> I thank God he did back me that day I stood up to the prof.
> 
> At least I had some kinda backup. I still say I was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the class got to be being bullshit
> 
> It's so fluff you would have flunked. And you can understand human nature more when you understand patterns of behavior.
Click to expand...


And then when you point out patterns of behavior, you are labeled a racist by the PC police....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

impuretrash said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> years
> 
> 
> 
> Every single post you've made in this thread has been defensive, and crafted to make you feel victimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post was me asking IM2 for his suggestions as to what I can do to help end racism. He didn't answer, just linked me to the article. I read it. It doesn't make any sense. So I'm asking someone to explain it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A first step would be to stop trying to make it about _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck..? We're not allowed to ask questions? How am I supposed to change my ways and help to end racism if nobody will tell me how?
Click to expand...




Your thought process is not my responsibility.

If you want to understand the issues surrounding race today, talk to some black people. Listen to what they say, rather than defend yourself against imaginary charges of racism. 

Stop making it about _you_, and listen to them explain where they're coming from.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Still waiting on IM2 to explain how the patterns of behavior of those girls came to be. He should know, he has a masters in patterns of behavior study.


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.
> 
> Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
> Methods of Social Research
> Youth and crime
> Social Organization
> Urban and Rural sociology
> Classical and contemporary social theory
> And a few others.
> 
> We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can't very well tell you his name and remain anonymous. Yeah, that looks like a bunch of fluff bullshit.
> 
> The concept of Sociology is complete bullshit to begin with.
> 
> 
> You cannot categorize people in the manner Sociology attempts to.
> 
> I thank God he did back me that day I stood up to the prof.
> 
> At least I had some kinda backup. I still say I was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the class got to be being bullshit
> 
> It's so fluff you would have flunked. And you can understand human nature more when you understand patterns of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then when you point out patterns of behavior, you are labeled a racist by the PC police....
Click to expand...


Except when you point out patterns you need to be able to explain how those patterns were developed accurately which is something you and those like you are unable to do.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Marion Morrison said:


> Still waiting on IM2 to explain how the patterns of behavior of those girls came to be. He should know, he has a masters in patterns of behavior study.



Does this thread really make you so uncomfortable that you feel the need to change the topic entirely?

You are welcome to start another "Black people doing crimes" thread, if that's the topic you're interested in discussing. I imagine it won't be as challenging as this thread clearly is to you.


----------



## Marion Morrison

theDoctorisIn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on IM2 to explain how the patterns of behavior of those girls came to be. He should know, he has a masters in patterns of behavior study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this thread really make you so uncomfortable that you feel the need to change the topic entirely?
> 
> You are welcome to start another "Black people doing crimes" thread, if that's the topic you're interested in discussing. I imagine it won't be as challenging as this thread clearly is to you.
Click to expand...


Your SJW-ness is showing.


----------



## MarkDuffy

We are making progress. The deplorables now admit to having one black friend.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Marion Morrison said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on IM2 to explain how the patterns of behavior of those girls came to be. He should know, he has a masters in patterns of behavior study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this thread really make you so uncomfortable that you feel the need to change the topic entirely?
> 
> You are welcome to start another "Black people doing crimes" thread, if that's the topic you're interested in discussing. I imagine it won't be as challenging as this thread clearly is to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your SJW-ness is showing.
Click to expand...




If that's what you have to believe in order to feel better about yourself, then so be it.

No one is forcing you to post in this thread.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Still waiting on IM2 to explain how the patterns of behavior of those girls came to be. He should know, he has a masters in patterns of behavior study.



And you will wait because this thread is not about you pulling up some singular example so that you can make illogical conclusions about behavior.


----------



## impuretrash

theDoctorisIn said:


> Your thought process is not my responsibility.
> 
> If you want to understand the issues surrounding race today, talk to some black people. Listen to what they say, rather than defend yourself against imaginary charges of racism.
> 
> Stop making it about _you_, and listen to them explain where they're coming from.



So I was right..? White people are supposed to shut up and not ask any questions when a person of color is explaining. Even when we don't understand what they are trying to say..? The act of not understanding is racist, right?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

impuretrash said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thought process is not my responsibility.
> 
> If you want to understand the issues surrounding race today, talk to some black people. Listen to what they say, rather than defend yourself against imaginary charges of racism.
> 
> Stop making it about _you_, and listen to them explain where they're coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was right..? White people are supposed to shut up and not ask any questions when a person of color is explaining. Even when we don't understand what they are trying to say..? The act of not understanding is racist, right?
Click to expand...




Again, you try to make this about how _you're_ being victimized.


----------



## MarkDuffy

MarkDuffy said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table
> 
> People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
> 1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
> 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio*
> 3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
> 4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
> 5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
> 6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
> 
> I took one at random.
> 
> Guess who lied?
Click to expand...

Oops, I DID post the wrong picture!

Again the deplorable claim ~ 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio




*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

MarkDuffy said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table
> 
> People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
> 1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
> 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio*
> 3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
> 4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
> 5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
> 6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
> 
> I took one at random.
> 
> Guess who lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, I DID post the wrong picture!
> 
> Again the deplorable claim ~ 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Yep, you still do not get it.
You don't understand what ratio means.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Democrats even made criticism of Obama racism


----------



## Markle

Imagine the progress that COULD have been made had racist former President Barack Hussein Obama rounded up the race baiters such as Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Maxine Waters, etc., etc., and repeatedly met with them and encouraged them to tell black voters that they are NOT victims, they can accomplish all they want.  If they get pulled over or stopped by a police officer, to simply comply and it there is a problem, we'll deal with it later.  Get married, don't have kids out of wedlock.  Teach their followers that the difference between a child being raised in poverty or well above poverty is whether or not the childs parents are MARRIED.

If race or nationality has a right to feel like a victim today it would be the Japanese.  On the West Coast, they were rounded up, given a week to pack and put in what amounted to concentration camps.  Anyone who tried to escape was shot and killed.

Instead, Asians outdo all other races in school, college, small business and average income.  They did not accomplish that by leading riots and whining did they?


----------



## MarkDuffy

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table
> 
> People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
> 1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
> 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio*
> 3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
> 4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
> 5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
> 6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
> 
> I took one at random.
> 
> Guess who lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, I DID post the wrong picture!
> 
> Again the deplorable claim ~ 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you still do not get it.
> You don't understand what ratio means.
Click to expand...

OK, Einstein share with the class how you get 57/27 to be 1/6000


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to be the victim, don't you?
> 
> You are projecting. No one in this thread has declared white people to be "morally inferior" - you made that up so you can feel victimized, which allows you to double down in your bubble.
Click to expand...


His thread touts of White moral inferiority, in this White fragility as if Whites are too morally inferior to relate to Blacks.

Well, actually many Whites bend over backwards for Blacks, Civil Rights including Affirmative Action was done by overwhelmingly Whites.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Markle said:


> Imagine the progress that COULD have been made had racist former President Barack Hussein Obama rounded up the race baiters such as Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Maxine Waters, etc., etc., and repeatedly met with them and encouraged them to tell black voters that they are NOT victims, they can accomplish all they want.  If they get pulled over or stopped by a police officer, to simply comply and it there is a problem, we'll deal with it later.  Get married, don't have kids out of wedlock.  Teach their followers that the difference between a child being raised in poverty or well above poverty is whether or not the childs parents are MARRIED.
> 
> If race or nationality has a right to feel like a victim today it would be the Japanese.  On the West Coast, they were rounded up, given a week to pack and put in what amounted to concentration camps.  Anyone who tried to escape was shot and killed.
> 
> Instead, Asians outdo all other races in school, college, small business and average income.  They did not accomplish that by leading riots and whining did they?


Asians are not close to being black


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to be the victim, don't you?
> 
> You are projecting. No one in this thread has declared white people to be "morally inferior" - you made that up so you can feel victimized, which allows you to double down in your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His thread touts of White moral inferiority, in this White fragility as if Whites are too morally inferior to relate to Blacks.
> 
> Well, actually many Whites bend over backwards for Blacks, Civil Rights including Affirmative Action was done by overwhelmingly Whites.
Click to expand...




No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.

But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.
> 
> That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.
Click to expand...


_I've been discriminated for quite a few reasons, reasons like my Polish heritage, or being quite overweight in the past._

I think verbal discrimination on a impact scale from 1 - 10 only has 1 impact.

The 10 scale I experienced was when a so called friend growing up, took out a gun on me, and raped me.

So, sorry but for the most part insults are pretty minor, and it doesn't really matter if they're personal insults, or racial insults.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.
> 
> That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I've been discriminated for quite a few reasons, reasons like my Polish heritage, or being quite overweight in the past._
> 
> I think verbal discrimination on a impact scale from 1 - 10 only has 1 impact.
> 
> The 10 scale I experienced was when a so called friend growing up, took out a gun on me, and raped me.
> 
> So, sorry but for the most part insults are pretty minor, and it doesn't really matter if they're personal insults, or racial insults.
Click to expand...


Are you under the impression that "racial insults" are the sum-total of the discrimination that black people in the United States have experienced?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to be the victim, don't you?
> 
> You are projecting. No one in this thread has declared white people to be "morally inferior" - you made that up so you can feel victimized, which allows you to double down in your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His thread touts of White moral inferiority, in this White fragility as if Whites are too morally inferior to relate to Blacks.
> 
> Well, actually many Whites bend over backwards for Blacks, Civil Rights including Affirmative Action was done by overwhelmingly Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.
Click to expand...


_Oh okay, Blacks have the right to be victims, but Whites don't.

Oh okay,   the concept of White fragility is reasonable, but the concept of Black fragility is somehow racist, and unreasonable.



_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.
> 
> That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I've been discriminated for quite a few reasons, reasons like my Polish heritage, or being quite overweight in the past._
> 
> I think verbal discrimination on a impact scale from 1 - 10 only has 1 impact.
> 
> The 10 scale I experienced was when a so called friend growing up, took out a gun on me, and raped me.
> 
> So, sorry but for the most part insults are pretty minor, and it doesn't really matter if they're personal insults, or racial insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression that "racial insults" are the sum-total of the discrimination that black people in the United States have experienced?
Click to expand...




theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.
> 
> That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I've been discriminated for quite a few reasons, reasons like my Polish heritage, or being quite overweight in the past._
> 
> I think verbal discrimination on a impact scale from 1 - 10 only has 1 impact.
> 
> The 10 scale I experienced was when a so called friend growing up, took out a gun on me, and raped me.
> 
> So, sorry but for the most part insults are pretty minor, and it doesn't really matter if they're personal insults, or racial insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression that "racial insults" are the sum-total of the discrimination that black people in the United States have experienced?
Click to expand...


No, but that doesn't hold true for Whites either.
Sometimes Whites, or Blacks treat Whites poorly, it doesn't have to be verbal, but _I think it usually is._


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to be the victim, don't you?
> 
> You are projecting. No one in this thread has declared white people to be "morally inferior" - you made that up so you can feel victimized, which allows you to double down in your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His thread touts of White moral inferiority, in this White fragility as if Whites are too morally inferior to relate to Blacks.
> 
> Well, actually many Whites bend over backwards for Blacks, Civil Rights including Affirmative Action was done by overwhelmingly Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Oh okay, Blacks have the right to be victims, but Whites don't.
> 
> Oh okay,   the concept of White fragility is reasonable, but the concept of Black fragility is somehow racist, and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...




_Even more_ self-victimization. You are quite the wellspring of that, aren't you?

No one is denying you the right to feel like a victim. You are welcome to feel as much self-pity as you like. 

That doesn't change the fact that you're using it as a coping mechanism because this discussion makes you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.
> 
> That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I've been discriminated for quite a few reasons, reasons like my Polish heritage, or being quite overweight in the past._
> 
> I think verbal discrimination on a impact scale from 1 - 10 only has 1 impact.
> 
> The 10 scale I experienced was when a so called friend growing up, took out a gun on me, and raped me.
> 
> So, sorry but for the most part insults are pretty minor, and it doesn't really matter if they're personal insults, or racial insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression that "racial insults" are the sum-total of the discrimination that black people in the United States have experienced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.
> 
> That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I've been discriminated for quite a few reasons, reasons like my Polish heritage, or being quite overweight in the past._
> 
> I think verbal discrimination on a impact scale from 1 - 10 only has 1 impact.
> 
> The 10 scale I experienced was when a so called friend growing up, took out a gun on me, and raped me.
> 
> So, sorry but for the most part insults are pretty minor, and it doesn't really matter if they're personal insults, or racial insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression that "racial insults" are the sum-total of the discrimination that black people in the United States have experienced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that doesn't hold true for Whites either.
> Sometimes Whites, or Blacks treat Whites poorly, it doesn't have to be verbal, but _I think it usually is._
Click to expand...




You think that racism exists mostly as verbal insults because that's the extent of it that you've ever experienced.

And that's because you're white.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.
> 
> Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
> Methods of Social Research
> Youth and crime
> Social Organization
> Urban and Rural sociology
> Classical and contemporary social theory
> And a few others.
> 
> We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can't very well tell you his name and remain anonymous. Yeah, that looks like a bunch of fluff bullshit.
> 
> The concept of Sociology is complete bullshit to begin with.
> 
> 
> You cannot categorize people in the manner Sociology attempts to.
> 
> I thank God he did back me that day I stood up to the prof.
> 
> At least I had some kinda backup. I still say I was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the class got to be being bullshit
> 
> It's so fluff you would have flunked. And you can understand human nature more when you understand patterns of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then when you point out patterns of behavior, you are labeled a racist by the PC police....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when you point out patterns you need to be able to explain how those patterns were developed accurately which is something you and those like you are unable to do.
Click to expand...


If that were the case, we would all be in the same boat.  We are not.
We can accurately explain exactly how patterns develop and how to avoid the bad ones.  
e.g. not working produces poverty and a pittance of welfare from strangers.  Settling for that lot in life teaches your children that poverty is ok.  They teach their children.......
  And that pattern is true for every color there is.


----------



## BlackSand

theDoctorisIn said:


> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.



I think you inadvertently stumbled into the trap best described in the OP ... 

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.
> 
> That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I've been discriminated for quite a few reasons, reasons like my Polish heritage, or being quite overweight in the past._
> 
> I think verbal discrimination on a impact scale from 1 - 10 only has 1 impact.
> 
> The 10 scale I experienced was when a so called friend growing up, took out a gun on me, and raped me.
> 
> So, sorry but for the most part insults are pretty minor, and it doesn't really matter if they're personal insults, or racial insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression that "racial insults" are the sum-total of the discrimination that black people in the United States have experienced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a racist white, then yes you are morally inferior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he won't admit that, because he's determined that he's the victim here.
> 
> That's one of the most basic requirements for a racist ideology - the delusion of victimhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I've been discriminated for quite a few reasons, reasons like my Polish heritage, or being quite overweight in the past._
> 
> I think verbal discrimination on a impact scale from 1 - 10 only has 1 impact.
> 
> The 10 scale I experienced was when a so called friend growing up, took out a gun on me, and raped me.
> 
> So, sorry but for the most part insults are pretty minor, and it doesn't really matter if they're personal insults, or racial insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression that "racial insults" are the sum-total of the discrimination that black people in the United States have experienced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that doesn't hold true for Whites either.
> Sometimes Whites, or Blacks treat Whites poorly, it doesn't have to be verbal, but _I think it usually is._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that racism exists mostly as verbal insults because that's the extent of it that you've ever experienced.
> 
> And that's because you're white.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.

You act like there's no anti-White violence.

My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you inadvertently stumbled into the trap best described in the OP ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...




No, I don't think I have. Because there is no "trap" in the OP.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.





The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
Click to expand...


So, what is it then?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to be the victim, don't you?
> 
> You are projecting. No one in this thread has declared white people to be "morally inferior" - you made that up so you can feel victimized, which allows you to double down in your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His thread touts of White moral inferiority, in this White fragility as if Whites are too morally inferior to relate to Blacks.
> 
> Well, actually many Whites bend over backwards for Blacks, Civil Rights including Affirmative Action was done by overwhelmingly Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Oh okay, Blacks have the right to be victims, but Whites don't.
> 
> Oh okay,   the concept of White fragility is reasonable, but the concept of Black fragility is somehow racist, and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Even more_ self-victimization. You are quite the wellspring of that, aren't you?
> 
> No one is denying you the right to feel like a victim. You are welcome to feel as much self-pity as you like.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that you're using it as a coping mechanism because this discussion makes you feel uncomfortable.
Click to expand...

'
Uncomfortable?
If Blacks after close to 50 years of Civil Rights are so uncomfortable, they can feel free to leave for a more comfortable place, like you know some Black place in Africa, or in the Caribbean.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Plenty of white fragility above, yes


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to be the victim, don't you?
> 
> You are projecting. No one in this thread has declared white people to be "morally inferior" - you made that up so you can feel victimized, which allows you to double down in your bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His thread touts of White moral inferiority, in this White fragility as if Whites are too morally inferior to relate to Blacks.
> 
> Well, actually many Whites bend over backwards for Blacks, Civil Rights including Affirmative Action was done by overwhelmingly Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Oh okay, Blacks have the right to be victims, but Whites don't.
> 
> Oh okay,   the concept of White fragility is reasonable, but the concept of Black fragility is somehow racist, and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Even more_ self-victimization. You are quite the wellspring of that, aren't you?
> 
> No one is denying you the right to feel like a victim. You are welcome to feel as much self-pity as you like.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that you're using it as a coping mechanism because this discussion makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> Uncomfortable?
> If Blacks after close to 50 years of Civil Rights are so uncomfortable, they can feel free to leave for a more comfortable place, like you know some Black place in Africa, or in the Caribbean.
Click to expand...




You just can't help but dig yourself deeper, can you?


----------



## Unkotare

This is hilarious. A certain type of lefty wants to believe that "no, YOU'RE a poopy head!" Becomes important social commentary if couched in bullshit, meaningless academic-sounding jargon.


----------



## Sunni Man

Black people need to get over it and get a grip.  

Yea, we understand that your great, great, grandpappy and mammy were slaves, but that ended in 1865.

We just had a black president. There are black governors and city mayors. Black professors and generals in the military. A black person can be anything they want to be here in America.

So throw away your victim card......the balance is down to zero.....the card has been canceled.  

Time to step up your game......


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
Click to expand...


Societal and institutional.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> His thread touts of White moral inferiority, in this White fragility as if Whites are too morally inferior to relate to Blacks.
> 
> Well, actually many Whites bend over backwards for Blacks, Civil Rights including Affirmative Action was done by overwhelmingly Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Oh okay, Blacks have the right to be victims, but Whites don't.
> 
> Oh okay,   the concept of White fragility is reasonable, but the concept of Black fragility is somehow racist, and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Even more_ self-victimization. You are quite the wellspring of that, aren't you?
> 
> No one is denying you the right to feel like a victim. You are welcome to feel as much self-pity as you like.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that you're using it as a coping mechanism because this discussion makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> Uncomfortable?
> If Blacks after close to 50 years of Civil Rights are so uncomfortable, they can feel free to leave for a more comfortable place, like you know some Black place in Africa, or in the Caribbean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't help but dig yourself deeper, can you?
Click to expand...


If Whites are uncontrollable racists, then how does it make sense to have Blacks living among Whites?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Unkotare said:


> This is hilarious. A certain type of lefty wants to believe that "no, YOU'RE a poopy head!" Becomes important social commentary if couched in bullshit, meaningless academic-sounding jargon.



If you took the OP as an attack on white people, you missed the point.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh okay, Blacks have the right to be victims, but Whites don't.
> 
> Oh okay,   the concept of White fragility is reasonable, but the concept of Black fragility is somehow racist, and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Even more_ self-victimization. You are quite the wellspring of that, aren't you?
> 
> No one is denying you the right to feel like a victim. You are welcome to feel as much self-pity as you like.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that you're using it as a coping mechanism because this discussion makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> Uncomfortable?
> If Blacks after close to 50 years of Civil Rights are so uncomfortable, they can feel free to leave for a more comfortable place, like you know some Black place in Africa, or in the Caribbean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't help but dig yourself deeper, can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Whites are uncontrollable racists, then how does it make sense to have Blacks living among Whites?
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
Click to expand...


Institutional racism?
Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?


----------



## BlackSand

theDoctorisIn said:


> No, I don't think I have. Because there is no "trap" in the OP.



Oh yes there is ... It is plain as day.

Hatred and anger are not the path to healing or reconciliation ... Forgiveness is how you heal the wounds.
If you don't believe me ... Take it from the Evers and King families.

.


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
Click to expand...

Those should certainly be eliminated.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
Click to expand...


Institutional racism?
Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?


Vastator said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those should certainly be eliminated.
Click to expand...


Eh, on the plus side, they rally more Whites to the Right.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I have. Because there is no "trap" in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes there is ... It is plain as day.
> 
> Hatred and anger are not the path to healing or reconciliation ... Forgiveness is how you heal the wounds.
> If you don't believe me ... Take it from the Evers and King families.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The OP is not an expression of hatred and anger.

You are choosing to interpret it as one, because it makes you uncomfortable - and it is easier to discard those uncomfortable truths if you convince yourself that you're being victimized by them.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
Click to expand...


No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.

This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that. 

It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I have. Because there is no "trap" in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes there is ... It is plain as day.
> 
> Hatred and anger are not the path to healing or reconciliation ... Forgiveness is how you heal the wounds.
> If you don't believe me ... Take it from the Evers and King families.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is not an expression of hatred and anger.
> 
> You are choosing to interpret it as one, because it makes you uncomfortable - and it is easier to discard those uncomfortable truths if you convince yourself that you're being victimized by them.
Click to expand...


It's a passive aggressive way of saying "Whites are too fragile to get the Black struggle"
Nothing racist in that in the least. sure.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I have. Because there is no "trap" in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes there is ... It is plain as day.
> 
> Hatred and anger are not the path to healing or reconciliation ... Forgiveness is how you heal the wounds.
> If you don't believe me ... Take it from the Evers and King families.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is not an expression of hatred and anger.
> 
> You are choosing to interpret it as one, because it makes you uncomfortable - and it is easier to discard those uncomfortable truths if you convince yourself that you're being victimized by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a passive aggressive way of saying "Whites are too fragile to get the Black struggle"
> Nothing racist in that in the least. sure.
Click to expand...




Still desperate to be the victim.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're supposed to listen to someone who thinks  Whites are morally inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to be the victim, don't you?
> 
> You are projecting. No one in this thread has declared white people to be "morally inferior" - you made that up so you can feel victimized, which allows you to double down in your bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His thread touts of White moral inferiority, in this White fragility as if Whites are too morally inferior to relate to Blacks.
> 
> Well, actually many Whites bend over backwards for Blacks, Civil Rights including Affirmative Action was done by overwhelmingly Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. You are the only person who has made any sort of moral judgement here.
> 
> But I understand, you need to feel victimized. It's the only way to justify your own hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Oh okay, Blacks have the right to be victims, but Whites don't.
> 
> Oh okay,   the concept of White fragility is reasonable, but the concept of Black fragility is somehow racist, and unreasonable.
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...


The problem with your never ending ability to create a false equivalence is that the things this lady talks about as it pertains to white fragility cones from her talking to whites about racism and their reactions..


----------



## BlackSand

theDoctorisIn said:


> The OP is not an expression of hatred and anger.
> 
> You are choosing to interpret it as one, because it makes you uncomfortable - and it is easier to discard those uncomfortable truths if you convince yourself that you're being victimized by them.



_"These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation."_

Who said I was uncomfortable ... I am not angry, fearful nor do I feel guilt.
I will argue with this nonsense and won't remain silent ... But it certainly isn't stressful.

If you need to crawl up in a corner to escape your whiteness ... Knock yourself out.

.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is not an expression of hatred and anger.
> 
> You are choosing to interpret it as one, because it makes you uncomfortable - and it is easier to discard those uncomfortable truths if you convince yourself that you're being victimized by them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation."_
> 
> Who said I was uncomfortable ... I am not angry, fearful nor do I feel guilt.
> I will argue with this nonsense and won't remain silent ... But it certainly isn't stressful.
> 
> If you need to crawl up in a corner to escape your whiteness ... Knock yourself out.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




You really don't see how that paragraph you've quoted accurately reflects every post you've made in this thread?

Everything you've posted has been a defense against an attack that doesn't exist. Each post you've made positions yourself as the victim.

No one is trying to "silence" you. You're not the victim here. Stop trying to deflect to yourself.

This isn't about you.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I have. Because there is no "trap" in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes there is ... It is plain as day.
> 
> Hatred and anger are not the path to healing or reconciliation ... Forgiveness is how you heal the wounds.
> If you don't believe me ... Take it from the Evers and King families.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is not an expression of hatred and anger.
> 
> You are choosing to interpret it as one, because it makes you uncomfortable - and it is easier to discard those uncomfortable truths if you convince yourself that you're being victimized by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a passive aggressive way of saying "Whites are too fragile to get the Black struggle"
> Nothing racist in that in the least. sure.
Click to expand...


No its not that whatsoever. This is what it is as defined by the person who made the term.

_“_*White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*​


----------



## BlackSand

theDoctorisIn said:


> You really don't see how that paragraph you've quoted accurately reflects every post you've made in this thread?



It doesn't reflect every post I have made in this thread.
If I was referring to the paragraph in every post I have made in this thread ... I would have quoted it.

Feel free to wiggle all you want ... 

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
> 
> This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that.
> 
> It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.
Click to expand...



Well if all of this is true, then why do Blacks stay here?
Maybe they're masochists, or idiots?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how that paragraph you've quoted accurately reflects every post you've made in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't reflect every post I have made in this thread.
> If I was referring to the paragraph in every post I have made in this thread ... I would have quoted it.
> 
> Feel free to wiggle all you want ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...




Of course it does.

The topic of this thread is threatening to your racial status quo - so you've spent the day responding with defenses and accusations, and refused to even entertain the topic itself. You've spent the whole time defending yourself from attacks that aren't there, or virtue-signaling about how you're "looking for solutions", and name-checking the King and Evers families.

You've tried to make this about _you_, not about society as a whole - because it's easier to feel like a victim than it is to recognize uncomfortable truths about the world around you.


----------



## depotoo

Wha


IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
Click to expand...

Which  whites?    The ones that have majority voted for every civil rights legislation for Blacks or the ones that haven't?  The ones that filibustered major legislation  for Blacks or the ones that didn't?  The ones that elected the first Blacks to Congress or the ones that wouldn't?   The ones that have wanted Blacks to have equal access to good schools or the ones that haven't?  The ones that have said Blacks can think on their own or the ones stated Blacks can't make it on their own merits?


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is not an expression of hatred and anger.
> 
> You are choosing to interpret it as one, because it makes you uncomfortable - and it is easier to discard those uncomfortable truths if you convince yourself that you're being victimized by them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation."_
> 
> Who said I was uncomfortable ... I am not angry, fearful nor do I feel guilt.
> I will argue with this nonsense and won't remain silent ... But it certainly isn't stressful.
> 
> If you need to crawl up in a corner to escape your whiteness ... Knock yourself out.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And this is exactly what and why you are an example of white fragility. Instead of admitting that racism exists and that what non whites have faced is that you want to say how it doesn't, it's a thing of the past and it's nonsense you will argue down. Why? Because you are uncomfortable with dealing with the truth of racism. This is not about whites denying their whiteness, it is about whites accepting what their whiteness really means and what it has entailed. You will only argue like this on the internet. If you were taken into an auditorium and told you had to debate a black person about racism, you would be to scared to show up. I've done it and I know how a person like you would get treated. You'd either leave the auditorium before you were done, or you'd break down.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is not an expression of hatred and anger.
> 
> You are choosing to interpret it as one, because it makes you uncomfortable - and it is easier to discard those uncomfortable truths if you convince yourself that you're being victimized by them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation."_
> 
> Who said I was uncomfortable ... I am not angry, fearful nor do I feel guilt.
> I will argue with this nonsense and won't remain silent ... But it certainly isn't stressful.
> 
> If you need to crawl up in a corner to escape your whiteness ... Knock yourself out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly what and why you are an example of white fragility. Instead of admitting that racism exists and that what non whites have faced is that you want to say how it doesn't, it's a thing of the past and it's nonsense you will argue down. Why? Because you are uncomfortable with dealing with the truth of racism. This is not about whites denying their whiteness, it is about whites accepting what their whiteness really means and what it has entailed. You will only argue like this on the internet. If you were taken into an auditorium and told you had to debate a black person about racism, you would be to scared to show up. I've done it and I know how a person like you would get treated. You'd either leave the auditorium before you were done, or you'd break down.
Click to expand...


Then you better move away from those Whitey's.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

depotoo said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which  whites?    The ones that have majority voted for every civil rights legislation for Blacks or the ones that haven't?  The ones that filibustered major legislation  for Blacks or the ones that didn't?  The ones that elected the first Blacks to Congress or the ones that wouldn't?   The ones that have wanted Blacks to have equal access to good schools or the ones that haven't?  The ones that have said Blacks can think on their own or the ones stated Blacks can't make it on their own merits?
Click to expand...




I think I just got "white people defense" BINGO.

We've had the "I have black friends" defense, the "Dr. King" defense, the "blacks are racist too" defense, and now the "there are good whites" defense.

You guys aren't getting it. Stop defending yourself, and start _listening_.


----------



## Unkotare

theDoctorisIn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. A certain type of lefty wants to believe that "no, YOU'RE a poopy head!" Becomes important social commentary if couched in bullshit, meaningless academic-sounding jargon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took the OP as an attack on white people, you missed the point.
Click to expand...




I most certainly did not.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
> 
> This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that.
> 
> It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if all of this is true, then why do Blacks stay here?
> Maybe they're masochists, or idiots?
Click to expand...


Those things you mention are not examples of institutional racism.

We stay here because we are Americans and have the right to air our grievances in peace. Therefore we don't have to leave.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Unkotare said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. A certain type of lefty wants to believe that "no, YOU'RE a poopy head!" Becomes important social commentary if couched in bullshit, meaningless academic-sounding jargon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took the OP as an attack on white people, you missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did not.
Click to expand...


Would you care to clarify your position? 

I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean.


----------



## IM2

depotoo said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which  whites?    The ones that have majority voted for every civil rights legislation for Blacks or the ones that haven't?  The ones that filibustered major legislation  for Blacks or the ones that didn't?  The ones that elected the first Blacks to Congress or the ones that wouldn't?   The ones that have wanted Blacks to have equal access to good schools or the ones that haven't?  The ones that have said Blacks can think on their own or the ones stated Blacks can't make it on their own merits?
Click to expand...


Both.

_*“The lily-white movement was an all-white faction of the *__*Republican Party*__* in the Southern United States in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. It battled and usually defeated the biracial element called the *__*Black-and-tan faction*__*.*_


_*During *__*Reconstruction*__*, following the *__*U.S. Civil War*__*, black leaders in Texas and around the country gained increasing influence in the Republican Party by organizing blacks as an important voting bloc. Conservative whites attempted to eliminate this influence and recover white voters who had defected to the *__*Democratic Party*__*. The effort was largely successful in eliminating African-American influence in the Republican Party leading to black voters predominantly migrating to the Democratic Party for much of the 20th century.*_


_*The term lily-white movement was coined by *__*Texas Republican*__* leader *__*Norris Wright Cuney*__*, who used the term in an 1888 Republican convention to describe efforts by white conservatives to oust blacks from positions of Texas party leadership and incite riots to divide the party.*__*[1]*__* The term came to be used nationally to describe this ongoing movement as it further developed in the early 20th century,*__*[2]*__* including through the administration of *__*Herbert Hoover*__*. Localized movements began immediately after the war but by the beginning of the 20th century the effort had become national.”*_


_* “This movement is largely credited with driving blacks out of the Republican party during the early 20th century, setting the stage for their eventual support of the Democrats.”*_
*
 Michael K. Fauntroy - **Republicans and the Black vote*

Now the next time you want to try making republicans what they aren't remember what you just read.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
> 
> This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that.
> 
> It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if all of this is true, then why do Blacks stay here?
> Maybe they're masochists, or idiots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those things you mention are not examples of institutional racism.
> 
> We stay here because we are Americans and have the right to air our grievances in peace. Therefore we don't have to leave.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
> 
> This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that.
> 
> It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if all of this is true, then why do Blacks stay here?
> Maybe they're masochists, or idiots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those things you mention are not examples of institutional racism.
> 
> We stay here because we are Americans and have the right to air our grievances in peace. Therefore we don't have to leave.
Click to expand...


Large segments of Jews left Russia due to the Pogroms, and  into the recent era left due to feeling anti-Semitism.

But, your Blacks stayed here in Lynchings, and recent era of anti-Black-Racism.

How come?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
> 
> This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that.
> 
> It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if all of this is true, then why do Blacks stay here?
> Maybe they're masochists, or idiots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those things you mention are not examples of institutional racism.
> 
> We stay here because we are Americans and have the right to air our grievances in peace. Therefore we don't have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
> 
> This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that.
> 
> It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if all of this is true, then why do Blacks stay here?
> Maybe they're masochists, or idiots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those things you mention are not examples of institutional racism.
> 
> We stay here because we are Americans and have the right to air our grievances in peace. Therefore we don't have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Large segments of Jews left Russia due to the Pogroms, and  into the recent era left due to feeling anti-Semitism.
> 
> But, your Blacks stayed here in Lynchings, and recent era of anti-Black-Racism.
> 
> How come?
Click to expand...


Go find that out and start a thread about it. This thread is about white fragility.


----------



## Unkotare

theDoctorisIn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. A certain type of lefty wants to believe that "no, YOU'RE a poopy head!" Becomes important social commentary if couched in bullshit, meaningless academic-sounding jargon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took the OP as an attack on white people, you missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care to clarify your position?
> 
> I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean.
Click to expand...



It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.



It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
> 
> This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that.
> 
> It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.
Click to expand...


I wonder if Whites with funny names like Cletus, Boguslav, Guido, Boris, etc. also get the same kind of treatment?

But, it seems no one cares enough about Whites like these, to conduct such a study.
Now, that must be White privilege.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
Click to expand...



It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, more like the fact that a resume with the name "Tyrone" is half as likely to get a call back than one with the name "Steve". That black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
> 
> This is only scratching the surface. It's more base than a few laws created to attempt to even the playing field - it's societal on a level that's deeper than that.
> 
> It's the social dynamic that tells black people that the system is stacked against them, so there's no use in even trying.
Click to expand...


I wonder if Whites with funny names like Cletus, Boguslav, Guido, Boris, etc. also get the same kind of treatment?

But, it seems no one cares enough about Whites like these, to conduct such a study.
Now, that must be White privilege.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theDoctorisIn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that the bulk of anti-Black discrimination includes violence?
> Maybe at one time, but certainly not today.
> 
> You act like there's no anti-White violence.
> 
> My co-worker was walking home in Mohegan Lake, New York , when a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy, what cha doing here" when they chased him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "bulk" of discrimination is neither verbal insults, nor physical violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Societal and institutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Institutional racism?
> Like Affirmative Action, or the Minority Business Development Agency, or Black History Month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that black people are overwhelmingly incarcerated for crimes such as drug use, which is itself more prevalent in white communities.
Click to expand...


This disparity doesn't necessarily reflect a institutionalized racism.

Blacks live in communities with general more police presence, furthermore in comparison to Whites,  proportionately more Blacks live down South which appears to be harsher on drug offenders.
Also the way Blacks do drugs appears to be different, they appear to be more likely to hang out, and do drugs in city centers, as opposed to Whites who do them more in comparison in the safety of their homes.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Unkotare said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. A certain type of lefty wants to believe that "no, YOU'RE a poopy head!" Becomes important social commentary if couched in bullshit, meaningless academic-sounding jargon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took the OP as an attack on white people, you missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care to clarify your position?
> 
> I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.
Click to expand...


Thank you for clarifying.

Setting aside the intentions of the OP, who I don't know well and haven't interacted with much, I didn't read the article in the OP as saying that "white people can't understand" or that "everything whites do, say or think is racist".

It may help to read the entire article, rather than just the parts the OP chose to quote.

White Fragility: Why It's So Hard to Talk to White People About Racism -

I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them. 
_
I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".

Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.


----------



## Unkotare

theDoctorisIn said:


> ...
> 
> I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them.
> _
> I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".
> 
> Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.




I took the OP as intended based on a familiarity with the totality of his posting history here. 

As for the rest, are you white? Do you take any mention of racism as an attack on whites? I sure as hell don't. The denizens of this message board are not representative of society as a whole - to say the least. 

I have recently been part of a discussion in another venue online that began among a bunch of old friends from college of all 'races' frankly and openly discussing race and other issues. These are middle-aged people of all backgrounds (and skin tones for whatever the fuck that matters) with a wide diversity of views, and the discussion couldn't have been more respectful and communicative. People have shared and learned from each other and maintained long-standing friendships across ideological divides that prove to be illusory the more they are exposed to the light. This is not new or surprising in the real world where people live, work, play, and are not afraid to really respect, listen, and learn from each other. 

The worst of the internet is not the mean of society in the real world.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Unkotare said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them.
> _
> I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".
> 
> Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the OP as intended based on a familiarity with the totality of his posting history here.
Click to expand...


I accept that. I, lacking that familiarity, opted to take it at face value.



> As for the rest, are you white? Do you take any mention of racism as an attack on whites? I sure as hell don't. The denizens of this message board are not representative of society as a whole - to say the least.



I am about as white as one can possibly be without albinism - and no, I do not take any mention of race as an attack on myself. Nor do I believe that internet message boards are accurate samples of this country as a whole. But the population of this board is not external to the population of this country, either. 



> I have recently been part of a discussion in another venue online that began among a bunch of old friends from college of all 'races' frankly and openly discussing race and other issues. These are middle-aged people of all backgrounds (and skin tones for whatever the fuck that matters) with a wide diversity of views, and the discussion couldn't have been more respectful and communicative. People have shared and learned from each other and maintained long-standing friendships across ideological divides that prove to be illusory the more they are exposed to the light. This is not new or surprising in the real world where people live, work, play, and are not afraid to really respect, listen, and learn from each other.
> 
> The worst of the internet is not the mean of society in the real world.



Of course. It's much harder to hate a real-life person than it is to hate a caricature or an anonymous avatar on a message board.

I've heard many stories, from friends and from strangers, about growing up in racist homes, and there's a common thread through nearly all of them - that is, there are always exceptions to the rule.

These stories generally revolve around the _one black family_ they knew that was "ok". Often it'll be someone they work with, or go to church with, or serve on the school board with, or anything like that - any situation where they spent a significant time the people. In some cases, it was the only black family in town. But there was always an exception like that - that it's a lot harder to hate a_ idea of a people_ than it is to hate a person in front of you.

Most of the posters here, even many of the trolls, are likely to be much more rational and normal in person.

But the freedom to be an asshole on the internet works both ways, in the sense that it allows people to openly vomit up every idea that crosses their minds, particularly the ideas that they'd never actually say to someone's face. To an extent, there's "truth" revealed by that freedom.


----------



## BlackSand

theDoctorisIn said:


> You really don't see how that paragraph you've quoted accurately reflects every post you've made in this thread?
> 
> Everything you've posted has been a defense against an attack that doesn't exist. Each post you've made positions yourself as the victim.
> 
> No one is trying to "silence" you. You're not the victim here. Stop trying to deflect to yourself.
> 
> This isn't about you.



None of it is a defense against an attack that doesn't exist.
My comments were directed at what I quoted ... Not at some make believe garbage you make up to better suit your agenda/argument.

I am not a victim ... Never have been ... Never suggested I am suffering from anything.
There is no deflection ... My comments weren't addressing anything you are trying to make them address ... Never will.
I never said anything was about me (except what I couldn't do on my grandparents behalf) ... You keep saying that .. At least to the degree that you think that is what I am expressing ... Never has been ... Never will be.

.....

If you did actually want to know what I think (which I doubt you do, but will tell you anyway) ... It is really pretty easy.

I live in a rural area that is about 50% black.
Most (not all) of the young blacks around here are fricken cowboys.
They are well mannered, easy to get along with ... And practice roping cows in the parking lot after school (when it isn't football season).
They are following in the footsteps of the fathers ... They are hard working and dependable.

Since the local School Board is under supervision of the Justice Department ... A black student can attend any school they desire in the Parish.
We do get some students from the metro area ... And when they so up they have a terrible attitude.
But ... It generally doesn't take them long to figure out that with a little hard work and initiative ... There is a whole other world out there free from the urban decay.

There isn't any white fragility here ... We don't have anything to be scared of or uncomfortable about.
If you do ... Or if you see any validity in the OP ... Then you are doing it wrong and need to square your shit away ... 

.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

BlackSand said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how that paragraph you've quoted accurately reflects every post you've made in this thread?
> 
> Everything you've posted has been a defense against an attack that doesn't exist. Each post you've made positions yourself as the victim.
> 
> No one is trying to "silence" you. You're not the victim here. Stop trying to deflect to yourself.
> 
> This isn't about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of it is a defense against an attack that doesn't exist.
> My comments were directed at what I quoted ... Not at some make believe garbage you make up to better suit your agenda/argument.
> 
> I am not a victim ... Never have been ... Never suggested I am suffering from anything.
> There is no deflection ... My comments weren't addressing anything you are trying to make them address ... Never will.
> I never said anything was about me (except what I couldn't do on my grandparents behalf) ... You keep saying that .. At least to the degree that you think that is what I am expressing ... Never has been ... Never will be.
> 
> .....
> 
> If you did actually want to know what I think (which I doubt you do, but will tell you anyway) ... It is really pretty easy.
> 
> I live in a rural area that is about 50% black.
> Most (not all) of the young blacks around here are fricken cowboys.
> They are well mannered, easy to get along with ... And practice roping cows in the parking lot after school (when it isn't football season).
> They are following in the footsteps of the fathers ... They are hard working and dependable.
> 
> Since the local School Board is under supervision of the Justice Department ... A black student can attend any school they desire in the Parish.
> We do get some students from the metro area ... And when they so up they have a terrible attitude.
> But ... It generally doesn't take them long to figure out that with a little hard work and initiative ... There is a whole other world out there free from the urban decay.
> 
> There isn't any white fragility here ... We don't have anything to be scared of or uncomfortable about.
> If you do ... Or if you see any validity in the OP ... Then you are doing it wrong and need to square your shit away ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


To an extent, in that post I had you confused with some other posters in this thread, and I apologize. You have not, for the most part, played the victim in this thread. Instead, you've virtue-signalled how _you're not a racist_ while utterly dismissing any complaint that a black person could have out of hand.

Your vitriolic response to this thread, from your first post in it, _screams_ fragility.


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement
> 
> I have discovered (as I am sure have countless people of color) that there is apparently an unspoken set of rules for how to give white people feedback on racism.
> 
> [...]


Having read through this entire treatise on "feedback" I must say I honestly have no idea what the author is talking about.  So I am asking you to tell me what exactly is the _"feedback on racism"_ this fellow believes is limited or otherwise affected by some _"unspoken set of rules?"  What "set of rules." _Please be specific.

Because I believe the word racism is at present the most over-used and misused word in the American lexicon I frankly do not know what its individual user means by it, and whether or not it applies to me.  So I am and always have been willing to listen patiently and with sincere interest to any calmly and intelligently expressed thoughts, ideas, complaints, accusations or beliefs on the topic of racism as presented by a Black person -- presuming that is what is meant herein by _"feedback."_  But what I have no time or patience for is a histrionic diatribe issued by some hyper-emotional, bug-eyed, arm-waving, angry negro.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement
> 
> I have discovered (as I am sure have countless people of color) that there is apparently an unspoken set of rules for how to give white people feedback on racism.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Having read through this entire treatise on "feedback" I must say I honestly have no idea what the author is talking about.  So I am asking you to tell me what exactly is the _"feedback on racism"_ this fellow believes is limited or otherwise affected by some _"unspoken set of rules?"  What "set of rules." _Please be specific.
> 
> Because I believe the word racism is at present the most over-used and misused word in the American lexicon I frankly do not know what its individual user means by it, and whether or not it applies to me.  So I am and always have been willing to listen patiently and with sincere interest to any calmly and intelligently expressed thoughts, ideas, complaints, accusations or beliefs on the topic of racism as presented by a Black person -- presuming that is what is meant herein by _"feedback."_  But what I have no time or patience for is a histrionic diatribe issued by some hyper-emotional, bug-eyed, arm-waving, angry negro.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them.
> _
> I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".
> 
> Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the OP as intended based on a familiarity with the totality of his posting history here.
> 
> As for the rest, are you white? Do you take any mention of racism as an attack on whites? I sure as hell don't. The denizens of this message board are not representative of society as a whole - to say the least.
> 
> I have recently been part of a discussion in another venue online that began among a bunch of old friends from college of all 'races' frankly and openly discussing race and other issues. These are middle-aged people of all backgrounds (and skin tones for whatever the fuck that matters) with a wide diversity of views, and the discussion couldn't have been more respectful and communicative. People have shared and learned from each other and maintained long-standing friendships across ideological divides that prove to be illusory the more they are exposed to the light. This is not new or surprising in the real world where people live, work, play, and are not afraid to really respect, listen, and learn from each other.
> 
> The worst of the internet is not the mean of society in the real world.
Click to expand...


You are not familiar with the totality of my posting here. You have made assumptions that are consistent with the things descried as white fragility.


----------



## IM2

theDoctorisIn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them.
> _
> I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".
> 
> Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the OP as intended based on a familiarity with the totality of his posting history here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept that. I, lacking that familiarity, opted to take it at face value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest, are you white? Do you take any mention of racism as an attack on whites? I sure as hell don't. The denizens of this message board are not representative of society as a whole - to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am about as white as one can possibly be without albinism - and no, I do not take any mention of race as an attack on myself. Nor do I believe that internet message boards are accurate samples of this country as a whole. But the population of this board is not external to the population of this country, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently been part of a discussion in another venue online that began among a bunch of old friends from college of all 'races' frankly and openly discussing race and other issues. These are middle-aged people of all backgrounds (and skin tones for whatever the fuck that matters) with a wide diversity of views, and the discussion couldn't have been more respectful and communicative. People have shared and learned from each other and maintained long-standing friendships across ideological divides that prove to be illusory the more they are exposed to the light. This is not new or surprising in the real world where people live, work, play, and are not afraid to really respect, listen, and learn from each other.
> 
> The worst of the internet is not the mean of society in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. It's much harder to hate a real-life person than it is to hate a caricature or an anonymous avatar on a message board.
> 
> I've heard many stories, from friends and from strangers, about growing up in racist homes, and there's a common thread through nearly all of them - that is, there are always exceptions to the rule.
> 
> These stories generally revolve around the _one black family_ they knew that was "ok". Often it'll be someone they work with, or go to church with, or serve on the school board with, or anything like that - any situation where they spent a significant time the people. In some cases, it was the only black family in town. But there was always an exception like that - that it's a lot harder to hate a_ idea of a people_ than it is to hate a person in front of you.
> 
> Most of the posters here, even many of the trolls, are likely to be much more rational and normal in person.
> 
> But the freedom to be an asshole on the internet works both ways, in the sense that it allows people to openly vomit up every idea that crosses their minds, particularly the ideas that they'd never actually say to someone's face. To an extent, there's "truth" revealed by that freedom.
Click to expand...


I'll tell you what "familiarity" we have, me and unkotare. He went in on me about being a racist almost immediately after I came here talking about white racism. He decided I was a racist when I decided to employ the same techniques on whites who told me that I should be grateful to whites for my freedom, or called us gorillas, apes, monkeys and coons. So when I returned to them what they gave to make them feel how we do when we are called such things this idiot decided I was a racist. and now no matter what I have to get his stupid lectures about me being a racist even as I am in no way one. He doesn't seem to understand that using those words had nothing to do with how I feel about whites but it was a teaching moment for whites calling us the n word, gorillas, monkeys, coons and other similar slurs. And while I saw all  those things being said about blacks he ignored them to tell me about what kind of racist I am according to him. This is exactly what this article is about.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement
> 
> I have discovered (as I am sure have countless people of color) that there is apparently an unspoken set of rules for how to give white people feedback on racism.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Having read through this entire treatise on "feedback" I must say I honestly have no idea what the author is talking about.  So I am asking you to tell me what exactly is the _"feedback on racism"_ this fellow believes is limited or otherwise affected by some _"unspoken set of rules?"  What "set of rules." _Please be specific.
> 
> Because I believe the word racism is at present the most over-used and misused word in the American lexicon I frankly do not know what its individual user means by it, and whether or not it applies to me.  So I am and always have been willing to listen patiently and with sincere interest to any calmly and intelligently expressed thoughts, ideas, complaints, accusations or beliefs on the topic of racism as presented by a Black person -- presuming that is what is meant herein by _"feedback."_  But what I have no time or patience for is a histrionic diatribe issued by some hyper-emotional, bug-eyed, arm-waving, angry negro.
Click to expand...


Feedback is her talking about discussions on race where non whites provide their opinions to whites about their feelings about the racism they see. Now while you believe the word is overused, I posit it is overused by whites primarily who see any mention of racism done by whites as racism against whites.

The problem with those like you is that you is that any time a black person talks about racism you see them as hyper emotional, bug eyed arm waving and angry. Secondly, why do we have to endure a system based upon  hyper emotional, arm waving angry whites who base that system on diatribes all day every day?  You expect that a system based on the very angry arm waving you don't want to hear is going to produce calm people who will discuss this issue in a manner you feel comfortable with. And this is all part of white fragility.

So maybe you think about this the next time you decide to use a term such as coon, or when you see one of your fellow whites talking about how we are supposed to be naturally dumber than whites. You aren't going to get a calm discussion with words said how you want to hear them after we see ourselves being called coons, monkeys, gorillas, the n word, or told how dumb we are, or how we don't want to work or get educated, and all our men want to do is fuck women and take no responsibility for our children, that al black women want to do is have children to get a government check and that the only reason we complain about white racism is because we are failures so we blame whites.

What I have no time and patience for is that.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hilarious. A certain type of lefty wants to believe that "no, YOU'RE a poopy head!" Becomes important social commentary if couched in bullshit, meaningless academic-sounding jargon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you took the OP as an attack on white people, you missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care to clarify your position?
> 
> I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.
Click to expand...


This is not a troll thread. And YOU don't know what my intentions are. You have consistently mistaken everything I have posted based upon your narrow views. When we say whites can't understand that's not racist. It is apparent that whites cannot understand. Look at you for example. And where has it been said anywhere by me that everything whites do is racist? It is very apparent whites cannot understand how we feel about racism when we have people  like you who decide that the mere mention of whites not being able to understand is he same as someone white saying blacks are  naturally dumber than whites. To mention that whites have been the beneficiary of laws and policies is not the same a blacks can't do math and blacks need to go back to Africa. All you need to do is go look at supreme court decisions, legislative decisions at all levels of government, as well as policies initiated by many government and private agencies.

This is an article written by a white person based on her experiences leading classes on racism with white people and describing their reactions. You are a classic example of what she discuses. You do not have the intelligence to understand what I have been saying at any time. Seems that the doctorisin does and the doctorisin is white. Since you have decided to dismiss the many times I have said not all whites are racists to continue lying about me and trying to influence others based upon your own stupidity, it would be nice if you just removed your dumb ass from this thread.

Because it's funny how you holler about me being a racist when almost every thing I have presented are the results of studies or data compiled by whites pertaining to racial disparities or white attitudes.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.



Sociology "experts" (aka social justice warriors) like IM2 and TheDoctor have made it practically illegal and definitely morally reprehensible to question the radical left agenda. If you don't shut up and let them do the thinking for you, then they label you a hater, a bigot, a NAZI...

I can't turn off the logical part of my brain to appease their feelings. Fact-based statistics do not support their narrative of a vast conspiracy against black people by law enforcement. We, the "nazis" aren't supposed to notice that blacks commit the majority of violent crime in this nation, that a huge majority of black kids are born into single parent households. We aren't supposed to notice anything that disproves their fantasy world delusions, and certainly aren't supposed to talk about it. No, we're supposed to shut the fuck up, vote for who they say and let them demonize and make fun of us and never under any circumstances ever complain. Complaining while white is a sin.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sociology "experts" (aka social justice warriors) like IM2 and TheDoctor have made it practically illegal and definitely morally reprehensible to question the radical left agenda. If you don't shut up and let them do the thinking for you, then they label you a hater, a bigot, a NAZI...
> 
> I can't turn off the logical part of my brain to appease their feelings. Fact-based statistics do not support their narrative of a vast conspiracy against black people by law enforcement. We, the "nazis" aren't supposed to notice that blacks commit the majority of violent crime in this nation, that a huge majority of black kids are born into single parent households. We aren't supposed to notice anything that disproves their fantasy world delusions, and certainly aren't supposed to talk about it. No, we're supposed to shut the fuck up, vote for who they say and let them demonize and make fun of us and never under any circumstances ever complain. Complaining while white is a sin.
Click to expand...


Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.

"Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."

https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/

Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?

Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014

Table 43

Table 43

Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.


----------



## Vastator

Per capita...


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> Per capita...



No. Real totals.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.
> 
> "Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?
> 
> Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.



Nice cherry picked data. For one, you found the two years where whites (who represent the majority of the population) edged out blacks. Secondly, those are arrest statistics; not prosecutions. How many of those people actually committed the crime they were arrested for? Any idea?

Here's a set of crime statistics recording the trends between 1980 and 2008 that reflects the reality you're so keen to deny:


----------



## BlackSand

theDoctorisIn said:


> To an extent, in that post I had you confused with some other posters in this thread, and I apologize. You have not, for the most part, played the victim in this thread. Instead, you've virtue-signalled how _you're not a racist_ while utterly dismissing any complaint that a black person could have out of hand.
> 
> Your vitriolic response to this thread, from your first post in it, _screams_ fragility.



If searching for a more appropriate alternative in hopes of achieving better results is "vitriolic" ... I'll wear that label.
If you think doing what is productive regardless the objections of people like you is somehow fragile ... Pfft, whatever.
If you think paying undue attention to the grievances of people I have done no harm ... Don't have *our* best interests in mind  ... And just want to bitch, is necessary ...


Then I guess all my poor little fragile ass can do it tell you ... Yet again ... To go pound sand ... 

.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per capita...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Real totals.
Click to expand...

Per capita...


----------



## Vastator

And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.
> 
> "Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?
> 
> Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cherry picked data. For one, you found the two years where whites (who represent the majority of the population) edged out blacks. Secondly, those are arrest statistics; not prosecutions. How many of those people actually committed the crime they were arrested for? Any idea?
> 
> Here's a set of crime statistics recording the trends between 1980 and 2008 that reflects the reality you're so keen to deny:
> View attachment 154553
Click to expand...


Do we get a link for this chart?

Well you cannot ignore the proven racism in the justice system and make claims about convictions.  Second these are stats from one category of violent crime not all violent crimes. You cannot claim that backs lead in violent crime by citing homicide when whites are assaulting beating, robbing and raping more than anyone else. Your numbers in the overall population are irrelevant here. What is relevant are the numbers of crimes committed by race. You cannot say that because you have 70 percent of the population that it's fine for you to commit 70 percent of the crimes. That's stump ass stupid. Besides if we use the DOJ tables, we can go back 20 plus years and show a consecutive pattern of whites leading in overall violent crime.

Let me show you the error in this per capita bull shit whites like you use for an excuse. I lived in a city that once was considered the fourth highest murder city in the US based on a per capita measurement. The town had 157,000 people. They had 75 murders. So you multiply that by ten or more to meet the murder rate in major cities and say that if we had 1 million people we would have had 750 murders. But we did not have one million people, we had 157,000 and 75 murders while cities with several million had 2-300. 75 murders is less than 300 murders, and you cannot make it more than 300 no matter how much you multiply. So the actual number of occurrences is the most important thing here. The actual number of occurrences show us that whites commit the most crimes and the most violent crimes.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per capita...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Real totals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per capita...
Click to expand...


No. Real totals.


----------



## BlackSand

impuretrash said:


> Nice cherry picked data. For one, you found the two years where whites (who represent the majority of the population) edged out blacks. Secondly, those are arrest statistics; not prosecutions. How many of those people actually committed the crime they were arrested for? Any idea?
> 
> Here's a set of crime statistics recording the trends between 1980 and 2008 that reflects the reality you're so keen to deny:
> View attachment 154553



All that chart says is that white people are more likely to kill a bunch of old white co-workers with poison.

Colonel Sanders did it in the kitchen with a chicken leg ... 

.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
Click to expand...

As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
Click to expand...


Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
Click to expand...

Responding directly to your response is as on topic as it gets. Report away.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding directly to your response is as on topic as it gets. Report away.
Click to expand...


Well the OP is not about what you have been posting and like I said I allowed this to get away from the topic so now I am making sure it goes back to the topic. Therefore you will address the topic or go away.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cherry picked data. For one, you found the two years where whites (who represent the majority of the population) edged out blacks. Secondly, those are arrest statistics; not prosecutions. How many of those people actually committed the crime they were arrested for? Any idea?
> 
> Here's a set of crime statistics recording the trends between 1980 and 2008 that reflects the reality you're so keen to deny:
> View attachment 154553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that chart says is that white people are more likely to kill a bunch of old white co-workers with poison.
> 
> Colonel Sanders did it in the kitchen with a chicken leg ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And  since  you are finding jokes, what does any of that have to do with white fragility?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Do we get a link for this chart?
> 
> Well you cannot ignore the proven racism in the justice system and make claims about convictions.  Second these are stats from one category of violent crime not all violent crimes. You cannot claim that backs lead in violent crime by citing homicide when whites are assaulting beating, robbing and raping more than anyone else. Your numbers in the overall population are irrelevant here. What is relevant are the numbers of crimes committed by race. You cannot say that because you have 70 percent of the population that it's fine for you to commit 70 percent of the crimes. That's stump ass stupid. Besides if we use the DOJ tables, we can go back 20 plus years and show a consecutive pattern of whites leading in overall violent crime.
> 
> Let me show you the error in this per capita bull shit whites like you use for an excuse. I lived in a city that once was considered the fourth highest murder city in the US based on a per capita measurement. The town had 157,000 people. They had 75 murders. So you multiply that by ten or more to meet the murder rate in major cities and say that if we had 1 million people we would have had 750 murders. But we did not have one million people, we had 157,000 and 75 murders while cities with several million had 2-300. 75 murders is less than 300 murders, and you cannot make it more than 300 no matter how much you multiply. So the actual number of occurrences is the most important thing here. The actual number of occurrences show us that whites commit the most crimes and the most violent crimes.



You can call per capita bullshit if you want, doesn't change the reality that a mere 14% of the population are responsible for an inordinate amount of crime. There's a major problem in black communities and you are in complete denial. Instead of tackling the problem head-on, you want to play the blame game and say "well it's white people's fault". I didn't force anyone to shoot up their own neighborhood. 

Every time I post a chart showing the crime rate, someone demands a link as if I'm posting falsified data. I'm not a liar. Here's the link:
https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> And  since  you are finding jokes, what does any of that have to do with white fragility?



White fragility is a joke ... 

But ... In the case of the post of mine you quoted ... It wasn't really a joke.
I reviewed the chart one poster supplied in response to something you posted ... And came to a conclusion of what the chart actually offered.

Like any statistical data ... It is just as much about the questions you ask as the answers you get ... Kind of like the article in your OP.
In review of the data provided on the chart ... I noticed that according to their information ... Whites were more likely to off ...

White 
Elders
Workplace
Poison
Multiple Victims

That's where ... "a bunch (multiple) of old (elders) white (white) co-workers (workplace) with poison (poison)" ... Came from.
As a bit of levity ... I then compared assembling the data in a form that resembled the game Clue ... Using Colonel Sanders instead of Colonel Mustard.

If you might ask why I chose to use levity ... It was part of an even larger exculpatory point.
The point that if anyone wants to be offended ... They can certainly find something to be offended about.

Is there anything else you need explained ... 

.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding directly to your response is as on topic as it gets. Report away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the OP is not about what you have been posting and like I said I allowed this to get away from the topic so now I am making sure it goes back to the topic. Therefore you will address the topic or go away.
Click to expand...

You were party to the divergent information injected into the topic. Extensively... You don’t get to put the genie back in the bottle merely because it didn’t bolster your position like you thought it would. While you may find a sympathetic mod willing to help you hide your embarrassment; they’d have to strike from the record, half of this thread... 
But what is it you’d rather talk about now? I’ll play along...


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding directly to your response is as on topic as it gets. Report away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the OP is not about what you have been posting and like I said I allowed this to get away from the topic so now I am making sure it goes back to the topic. Therefore you will address the topic or go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were party to the divergent information injected into the topic. Extensively... You don’t get to put the genie back in the bottle merely because it didn’t bolster your position like you thought it would. While you may find a sympathetic mod willing to help you hide your embarrassment; they’d have to strike from the record, half of this thread...
> But what is it you’d rather talk about now? I’ll play along...
Click to expand...


But yes I do because I am the OP. Therefore I am responsible for making certain this stays as much on topic as possible. So like I said, I allowed it to get away, now I am bringing it back. That what happening and that's what's goin to be done.  For the most part the op has been what was discussed and everybody but you and Sobeiski have at least addressed the thread topic once.  You never have.

So go back and read the OP.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And  since  you are finding jokes, what does any of that have to do with white fragility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White fragility is a joke ...
> 
> But ... In the case of the post of mine you quoted ... It wasn't really a joke.
> I reviewed the chart one poster supplied in response to something you posted ... And came to a conclusion of what the chart actually offered.
> 
> Like any statistical data ... It is just as much about the questions you ask as the answers you get ... Kind of like the article in your OP.
> In review of the data provided on the chart ... I noticed that according to their information ... Whites were more likely to off ...
> 
> White
> Elders
> Workplace
> Poison
> Multiple Victims
> 
> That's where ... "a bunch (multiple) of old (elders) white (white) co-workers (workplace) with poison (poison)" ... Came from.
> As a bit of levity ... I then compared assembling the data in a form that resembled the game Clue ... Using Colonel Sanders instead of Colonel Mustard.
> 
> If you might ask why I chose to use levity ... It was part of an even larger exculpatory point.
> The point that if anyone wants to be offended ... They can certainly find something to be offended about.
> 
> Is there anything else you need explained ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


White fragiity is real and you are an example of exactly what the professor s talking about.


----------



## Votto

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?



Well I got news for ya!  Everyone is F###ed up.

What is race anyway?  We are all such a mix of races the question is idiotic.  Really the question is, are you a whitey or a darkey, isn't that right?

This just goes to prove my first assertion.

Now feel free to continue to race bait.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> White fragiity is real and you are an example of exactly what the professor s talking about.



Really ... How do you support that assessment ... Other than it is just something you would like to be true ...

In all honesty ... You should really broaden your scope of knowledge.
Might I suggest you read ... _"Black Rednecks and White Liberals"_ ~ by Thomas Sowell.

.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding directly to your response is as on topic as it gets. Report away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the OP is not about what you have been posting and like I said I allowed this to get away from the topic so now I am making sure it goes back to the topic. Therefore you will address the topic or go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were party to the divergent information injected into the topic. Extensively... You don’t get to put the genie back in the bottle merely because it didn’t bolster your position like you thought it would. While you may find a sympathetic mod willing to help you hide your embarrassment; they’d have to strike from the record, half of this thread...
> But what is it you’d rather talk about now? I’ll play along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But yes I do because I am the OP. Therefore I am responsible for making certain this stays as much on topic as possible. So like I said, I allowed it to get away, now I am bringing it back. That what happening and that's what's goin to be done.  For the most part the op has been what was discussed and everybody but you and Sobeiski have at least addressed the thread topic once.  You never have.
> 
> So go back and read the OP.
Click to expand...

Any poster free to address any information contained within a given thread. It appears that you have mistaken yourself for a moderator. You aren’t.
As for the initial assertion in the OP...? That’s easy.
“White Fragility” is nothing more than a flaccid attempt to rebrand the tired d meme blacks have used a coping strategy for decades, at the very least. That being the excuse for people not liking you; is because they are “afraid” of you. It’s nothing more than a coping strategy intended to improve your self esteem in the face of the realization that people don’t like you; and being lazy... You put it on the party to who doesn’t like you; to solve your problem of not being liked. News flash! It’s your problem not ours. “Your problem”, means it’s up to you to find the solution. End of story.
.
Thanks for coming out! G’night!
. 
Mic...
. 
Drop...


----------



## IM2

*White Fragility Is Racial Violence*






By: Amelia Shroyer

*I think it’s weird that I’m writing this post.

Everything I’m going to say has already been said, better and with frequency by people of color. But it seems like when it comes to racism (just like men re: feminism) white people need to hear it from other white people.

So let me state this plainly. White people, we are massively failing with our white fragility. When we are asked to do the very least in empathetic listening, we center entire conversations around our own feelings. 
*
*XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. IM2 *
*Let’s just get this out of the way: The fact is, if you’re white in America, you’ve likely said, thought, or done something racist. It’s just a fact. We were all brought up in a white supremacist culture. Not only do we passively participate in institutionalized racism as white people, we benefit from it! To shy away from that is to put oneself (yet again) above people of color. 

We have to unlearn a lifetime of subtle and not so subtle social cues and behaviors. We have to become aware of how we think about people. We have to cringingly remember times we said racist things to other white people, or worse, in front of a person of color. Whatever it is, we have to face that shit. And it’s hard. And it should be hard. We’ve had everything handed to us; we can’t demand racial enlightenment on a silver platter too. We have to do the work.

By resisting (or even embracing) fear, guilt and shame we can open ourselves up to conversations about race that actually create a deeper understanding. By not expecting to be greeted with enthusiasm or praise for talking about race, we can avoid the pitfalls of feeling “attacked” or “bashed” when our assumptions are challenged. 

XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. 

We have to realize that being called a racist isn’t worse than being the victim of racism.

The rest:*

White Fragility Is Racial Violence | HuffPost

Note the skin color of those who are making these comments. They are not black and they are not bitching about white people because they are black and need someone to blame for their failures. They are whites who have talked to other whites about white racism and this is what they have to say.


----------



## Paul Essien

Vastator said:


> Any poster free to address any information contained within a given thread. It appears that you have mistaken yourself for a moderator. You aren’t.
> As for the initial assertion in the OP...? That’s easy.
> “White Fragility” is nothing more than a flaccid attempt to rebrand the tired d meme blacks have used a coping strategy for decades, at the very least. That being the excuse for people not liking you; is because they are “afraid” of you. It’s nothing more than a coping strategy intended to improve your self esteem in the face of the realization that people don’t like you; and being lazy... You put it on the party to who doesn’t like you; to solve your problem of not being liked. News flash! It’s your problem not ours. “Your problem”, means it’s up to you to find the solution. End of story.
> .
> Thanks for coming out! G’night!
> .
> Mic...
> .
> Drop...


White people are fragile.

There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white

He grew up in USA-Maryland. He was one of those tough talking white people who felt black people used racism as an an excuse.

So he went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. The doctor warned him that it could lead to liver damage. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education. 

This is him.






*After one week he was done.*

He was going to do it for about four months and visit different parts of the country.

I repeat.

*After one week he was done.*

As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.

The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.

Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.

White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.

*By his 2nd day he was in tears.*

Oprah did a programme about it.

Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.

Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. 

And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that. 

This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics or tough talk because white people can't handle racism for a minute.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Note the skin color of those who are making these comments. They are not black and they are not bitching about white people because they are black and need someone to blame for their failures. They are whites who have talked to other whites about white racism and this is what they have to say.



You want to know what a black man thinks about that (white people making the difference in the argument) ... 

_“Racism does not have a good track record. 
It's been tried out for a long time and you'd think by now we'd want to put an end to it instead of putting it under new management."_ ~ Thomas Sowell

.


----------



## Paul Essien

impuretrash said:


> You can call per capita bullshit if you want, doesn't change the reality that a mere 14% of the population are responsible for an inordinate amount of crime.


I shouldn't really respond but sometimes you just have to, not for you, but for others to see the counter points. This comes closer to my interest. As some one who has studied and investigated crime for some 10 odd years by now.

I can say this with 100% certainty : *The real big crime is almost always white*. Chinese triads and Japanese yakuza are the two exceptions.

We can always debate if the Latin American drug cartels and criminal organizations are white but they themselves do not identify with blacks. _La Eme _for example is a racist organization. Russian mafia gangs and the powerful _Vory V Zakone_ brotherhood are white.

Italian organized crime is white : _Napolitan Camorra_, Sicilian cosa nostra mafia, _Calbrian Ndragheta_ and _Puglian Sacra, Corona Unita_ are all true blue Italian organizations all are white. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra. In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. European organized crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power and money.

The only global black organized crime which has impact on greater scale is Nigerian organized crime. However, it is debatable how powerful it is. As they are black and they are dealing white racists thus are not allowed to have a piece of the pie of the real big crime scene. It has never the less its place on the global crime scene.

*How do they affect you are any other white American or European and their safety ? *

These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. They are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. Then, there are the Wall street jugglers who are also organized criminals and who are the main reason why the average white Americans and brits are in the deep shit, loose their homes, insurances.

They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, clothing are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it. 

You know nothing. 
You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene. 

They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang banger.

There are no funds in the black ghetto areas which could pay up the money needed for the tons of drugs they import annually into USA and Europe. It's the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it. That is the economical fact. This is good to remember. The same goes for Europe too.

*Not that I say that street crime is harmless or anything.* 

It has to be taken seriously too, but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white organized criminals live there in peace.

If you step away from only looking at the “classical” crimes that are abundant in impoverished portions of a society and look at any crime whatsoever (maybe excluding minor offenses like speeding and such), then you will see that blacks commit way less crimes that white people.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?


No, white people try to live away from blacks because as soon as you move in, the neighbourhood goes to shit. And not tolerating living near blacks because of that makes us fragile. LOL!
Bitch doesn't even look very smart. Is that why you identify with her?


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White fragiity is real and you are an example of exactly what the professor s talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ... How do you support that assessment ... Other than it is just something you would like to be true ...
> 
> In all honesty ... You should really broaden your scope of knowledge.
> Might I suggest you read ... _"Black Rednecks and White Liberals"_ ~ by Thomas Sowell.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Might I suggest you not suggest anything to me like that anymore. I have read plenty of Sowell.  Probably more than you have. He's a joke. My horizons are very wide, yours is not. You show this by suggesting Sowell. I support the assessment that white fragility is real because it is based on facts that you have been shown and the behavior you continue to exhibit. Such as the refusal to listen to my experience while suggesting that I read a black person you have decided is a good black in order to " broaden my scope of knowledge." I am just as black as Sowell and there isn't really much he can tell me about black people.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Might I suggest you not suggest anything to me like that anymore. I have read plenty of Sowell.  Probably more than you have. He's a joke. My horizons are very wide, yours is not. You show this by suggesting Sowell. I support the assessment that white fragility is real because it is based on facts that you have been shown and the behavior you continue to exhibit. Such as the refusal to listen to my experience while suggesting that I read a black person you have decided is a good black in order to " broaden my scope of knowledge." I am just as black as Sowell and there isn't really much he can tell me about black people.



You can say they are facts ... And you can attempt to support your assessment by saying you are correct.
Unfortunate for you ... Saying it doesn't make it true ... And I asked you how came to that assessment ... Not what your assessment is.

If you have no supporting evidence ... You can think whatever you want ... It doesn't make a difference and never will.

.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> 
> 
> Responding directly to your response is as on topic as it gets. Report away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the OP is not about what you have been posting and like I said I allowed this to get away from the topic so now I am making sure it goes back to the topic. Therefore you will address the topic or go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were party to the divergent information injected into the topic. Extensively... You don’t get to put the genie back in the bottle merely because it didn’t bolster your position like you thought it would. While you may find a sympathetic mod willing to help you hide your embarrassment; they’d have to strike from the record, half of this thread...
> But what is it you’d rather talk about now? I’ll play along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But yes I do because I am the OP. Therefore I am responsible for making certain this stays as much on topic as possible. So like I said, I alloweiid it to get away, now I am bringing it back. That what happening and that's what's goin to be done.  For the most part the op has been what was discussed and everybody but you and Sobeiski have at least addressed the thread topic once.  You never have.
> 
> So go back and read the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any poster free to address any information contained within a given thread. It appears that you have mistaken yourself for a moderator. You aren’t.
> As for the initial assertion in the OP...? That’s easy.
> “White Fragility” is nothing more than a flaccid attempt to rebrand the tired d meme blacks have used a coping strategy for decades, at the very least. That being the excuse for people not liking you; is because they are “afraid” of you. It’s nothing more than a coping strategy intended to improve your self esteem in the face of the realization that people don’t like you; and being lazy... You put it on the party to who doesn’t like you; to solve your problem of not being liked. News flash! It’s your problem not ours. “Your problem”, means it’s up to you to find the solution. End of story.
> .
> Thanks for coming out! G’night!
> .
> Mic...
> .
> Drop...
Click to expand...


Given I was told the things I said by  a moderator, then you might want to pick that mike right back up. White fragility is a term made up by a white woman who is describing the reaction of whites when discussing race. If you don't know what you are talking about try looking it up.

So let me say this to you, you can play if you want, but you will be reported.

Every time.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest you not suggest anything to me like that anymore. I have read plenty of Sowell.  Probably more than you have. He's a joke. My horizons are very wide, yours is not. You show this by suggesting Sowell. I support the assessment that white fragility is real because it is based on facts that you have been shown and the behavior you continue to exhibit. Such as the refusal to listen to my experience while suggesting that I read a black person you have decided is a good black in order to " broaden my scope of knowledge." I am just as black as Sowell and there isn't really much he can tell me about black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say they are facts ... And you can attempt to support your assessment by saying you are correct.
> Unfortunate for you ... Saying it doesn't make it true ... And I asked you how came to that assessment ... Not what your assessment is.
> 
> If you have no supporting evidence ... You can think whatever you want ... It doesn't make a difference and never will.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I have plenty of supporting evidence beginning with the OP article and then your behavior that matches what is said in that article.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 said:


> Might I suggest you not suggest anything to me like that anymore. I have read plenty of Sowell.  Probably more than you have. He's a joke. My horizons are very wide, yours is not. You show this by suggesting Sowell. I support the assessment that white fragility is real because it is based on facts that you have been shown and the behavior you continue to exhibit. Such as the refusal to listen to my experience while suggesting that I read a black person you have decided is a good black in order to " broaden my scope of knowledge." I am just as black as Sowell and there isn't really much he can tell me about black people.


White supremacists love mentioning the likes of Thomas Sowell.

It’s soothing to people like BlackSand indulging in “whiteness” to see “good blacks” calling their brethren bad or evil, because it reaffirms and reinforces his entire concept of whiteness. I doesn’t matter if “good blacks” are calling other “blacks” bad for legitimate reasons or for the most far-fetched and silliest of them, as long as those blacks are being chastised by other blacks, “whiteness” is confirmed and reaffirmed.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I have plenty of supporting evidence beginning with the OP article and then your behavior that matches what is said in that article.



I didn't ask you to tell me you have evidence ... I asked you to provide it.
The article you posted isn't evidence ... It is the author's opinion/editorial.

I think you best described it when you stated ... _"White fragility is a term made up by a white woman ... "._
I mean I am certainly willing to accept she just made it up_ ... 

._


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest you not suggest anything to me like that anymore. I have read plenty of Sowell.  Probably more than you have. He's a joke. My horizons are very wide, yours is not. You show this by suggesting Sowell. I support the assessment that white fragility is real because it is based on facts that you have been shown and the behavior you continue to exhibit. Such as the refusal to listen to my experience while suggesting that I read a black person you have decided is a good black in order to " broaden my scope of knowledge." I am just as black as Sowell and there isn't really much he can tell me about black people.
> 
> 
> 
> White supremacists love mentioning the likes of Thomas Sowell.
> 
> It’s soothing to people like BlackSand indulging in “whiteness” to see “good blacks” calling their brethren bad or evil, because it reaffirms and reinforces his entire concept of whiteness. I doesn’t matter if “good blacks” are calling other “blacks” bad for legitimate reasons or for the most far-fetched and silliest of them, as long as those blacks are being chastised by other blacks, “whiteness” is confirmed and reaffirmed.
Click to expand...


Exactly. Black Sand is proving the reality of white fragility and is actually too dumb to see it. That or too arrogant, basically the same thing.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of supporting evidence beginning with the OP article and then your behavior that matches what is said in that article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to tell me you have evidence ... I asked you to provide it.
> The article you posted isn't evidence ... It is the author's opinion/editorial.
> 
> I think you best described it when you stated ... _"White fragility is a term made up by a white woman ... "._
> I mean I am certainly willing to accept she just made it up_ ...
> 
> ._
Click to expand...


You are providing it. Read your own posts.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the skin color of those who are making these comments. They are not black and they are not bitching about white people because they are black and need someone to blame for their failures. They are whites who have talked to other whites about white racism and this is what they have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what a black man thinks about that (white people making the difference in the argument) ...
> 
> _“Racism does not have a good track record.
> It's been tried out for a long time and you'd think by now we'd want to put an end to it instead of putting it under new management."_ ~ Thomas Sowell
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I know what a black man thinks on this. I am that black man. Sowell doesn't represent me.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You are providing it. Read your own posts.



I know what I posted ... And you can keep saying that all day ... You still haven't provided anything to prove your point.

That is what happens when you lack the wherewithal to actually prove your point.
Saying it is so doesn't make true ... Show me where it applies ... Or accept you are simply wrong.

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Black fragility:

Symptoms:

1.) Blaming Whites for everything wrong in the Black community, oh its Whitey's fault that they have kids out of wedlock, or go to jail, or are uneducated.

2.) Calling Whites as point blank a racist oppressor.

3.) Believing in things like White fragility, or White privilege to stroke their egos.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I know what a black man thinks on this. I am that black man. Sowell doesn't represent me.



I didn't say Thomas Sowell represents you ... I only indicated he is a black man and provided what he said about the matter.
I don't disregard your opinion as a black man ... I just don't give you a blank check as far as being able to speak for anyone but yourself.

If you care to speak about white fragility ... As a black man ... Then there is certainly no reason anyone should accept your assessment without any supporting evidence.
You haven't figured out you are just going to talk yourself further into the corner.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are providing it. Read your own posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I posted ... And you can keep saying that all day ... You still haven't provided anything to prove your point.
> 
> That is what happens when you lack the wherewithal to actually prove your point.
> Saying it is so doesn't make true ... Show me where it applies ... Or accept you are simply wrong.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
You are proving my point for me.  You have refused to listen. You have taken to the defensive. You have decided that my experience doesn't count and that you know so much better my experience that you suggest the preferred black person I should read. These are prime examples of what the person is talking about when she described what white fragility is. That how real it is. You are exhibiting the behavior without even understanding that's what you are doing.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Black fragility:
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> 1.) Blaming Whites for everything wrong in the Black community, oh its Whitey's fault that they have kids out of wedlock, or go to jail, or are uneducated.
> 
> 2.) Calling Whites as point blank a racist oppressor.
> 
> 3.) Believing in things like White fragility, or White privilege to stroke their egos.



Another example of white fragility.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You are proving my point for me.  You have refused to listen. You have taken to the defensive. You have decided that my experience doesn't count and that you know so much better my experience that you suggest the preferred black person I should read. These are prime examples of what the person is talking about when she described what white fragility is. That how real it is. You are exhibiting the behavior without even understanding that's what you are doing.



How am I proving your point ... I am obviously listening to you.
If you would like to suggest that not agreeing with you proves your point ... That isn't evidence of anything.
I mean face it ... No one is required to agree with your junk science ... Nor is acceptance required as a provision of discourse.

You can say it over and over ... You still have nothing to offer but opinion.
That would be like me saying the sky is green and if you disagree with me it only proves my point ... 

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what a black man thinks on this. I am that black man. Sowell doesn't represent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say Thomas Sowell represents you ... I only indicated he is a black man and provided what he said about the matter.
> I don't disregard your opinion as a black man ... I just don't give you a blank check as far as being able to speak for anyone but yourself.
> 
> If you care to speak about white fragility ... As a black man ... Then there is certainly no reason anyone should accept your assessment without any supporting evidence.
> You haven't figured out you are just going to talk yourself further into the corner.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You gave Sowell that check. And YOU certainly seem to think you can speak for all blacks. Again there is plenty of evidence. You and the other whites here are providing it. In fact the majority of the threads here in this section are examples if it. So instead of running your mouth, read the article I posted today and think about your condition.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You gave Sowell that check. And YOU certainly seem to think you can speak for all blacks. Again there is plenty of evidence. You and the other whites here are providing it. In fact the majority of the threads here in this section are examples if it. So instead of running your mouth, read the article I posted today and think about your condition.




Again ... I didn't ask you to tell me there is evidence ... I asked you to provide it ... Or show me and explain your reasoning.

How exactly does the fact I am willing to listen to your arguments instead of hiding in a corner letting you simply have your way ... Demonstrate my fragility?
How does my insistence that your (or the professor's) hypothesis is not sufficient proof of your conclusion ... Demonstrate my desire not to engage you or avoid the subject?

Until you can sufficiently answer those questions ... You need to stop running your mouth towards me.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are proving my point for me.  You have refused to listen. You have taken to the defensive. You have decided that my experience doesn't count and that you know so much better my experience that you suggest the preferred black person I should read. These are prime examples of what the person is talking about when she described what white fragility is. That how real it is. You are exhibiting the behavior without even understanding that's what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I proving your point ... I am obviously listening to you.
> If you would like to suggest that not agreeing with you proves your point ... That isn't evidence of anything.
> I mean face it ... No one is required to agree with your junk science ... Nor is acceptance required as a provision of discourse.
> 
> You can say it over and over ... You still have nothing to offer but opinion.
> That would be like me saying the sky is green and if you disagree with me it only proves my point ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


_white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.

You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.

You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> _white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.
> 
> You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.
> 
> You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.



Not accepting your unsupported garbage or the professor's editorial opinion ... Isn't lashing out against you or even the garbage.
It is more akin to laughing at your misguided delusions.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave Sowell that check. And YOU certainly seem to think you can speak for all blacks. Again there is plenty of evidence. You and the other whites here are providing it. In fact the majority of the threads here in this section are examples if it. So instead of running your mouth, read the article I posted today and think about your condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heironsense or aboyt eerythig eose you have said is not so.
> Again ... I didn't ask you to tell me there is evidence ... I asked you to provide it ... Or show me and explain your reasoning.
> 
> How exactly does the fact I am willing to listen to your arguments instead of hiding in a corner letting you simply have your way ... Demonstrate my fragility?
> How does my insistence that your (or the professor's) hypothesis is not sufficient proof of your conclusion ... Demonstrate my desire not to engage you or avoid the subject?
> 
> Until you can sufficiently answer those questions ... You need to stop running your mouth towards me.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You are not listening. You are telling me what I say is not so and you don't have proof to back that up while your ass is demanding proof be given to you. In the meantime, the very behavior the professor talks about you display. So maybe you provide proof of how white fragility or the refusal to have the ability to listen to the experiences if non whites claiming that you refuse give someone a blank check check to speak  or how you refuse to give credence or enable these "beliefs", while making certain that your beliefs must be respected is not proof of the existence of the very things the professor was talking about.

I suggest you take that arrogance out of your mouth when you talk to me as well.

It's time for me to go do research. So think long and hard then you go read about what white fragility is.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You are not listening. You are telling me what I say is not so and you don't have proof to back that up while your ass is demanding proof be given to you. In the meantime, the very behavior the professor talks about you display. So maybe you provide proof of how white fragility or the refusal to have the ability to listen to the experiences if non whites claiming that you refuse give someone a blank check check to speak  or how you refuse to give credence or enable these "beliefs", while making certain that your beliefs must be respected is not proof of the existence of the very things the professor was talking about.
> 
> I suggest you take that arrogance out of your mouth when you talk to me as well.
> 
> It's time for me to go do research. So think long and hard then you go read about what white fragility is.



Of course I am listening ... And it has nothing to do with what anyone "believes".

I asked you to provide proof.
I asked you to answer two questions directly related to the premise described in the OP.
You have provided neither.

If you would like to suggest that anyone is required to accept that nonsense and that it is allowed to go unchecked and unsupported ... Then you do need to do more research.
Start with scientific method ... And the ability to sufficiently prove your conclusions ... 

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.
> 
> You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.
> 
> You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting your unsupported garbage or the professor's editorial opinion ... Isn't lashing out against you or even the garbage.
> It is more akin to laughing at your misguided delusions.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?

DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (under review). “But I’m shy!”: Classroom participation as a social justice issue.

Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). “We are all for diversity, but…”: How faculty hiring committees reproduce whiteness and practical suggestions for how they can change. Harvard Educational Review.

Thurber, A. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). Microaggressions: Intervening in three acts. Journal of Ethnic & Cultural Diversity in Social Work.

DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, O. (2014). Calling in: Ways of speaking, thinking, seeing: Cultivating humility, curiosity, and vision in service of anti-racist practice. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege,_ 4(2).

Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (2014). Respect differences? Challenging the common guidelines in social justice education. _Democracy in Education_, 2(1)

Matlock, S. & DiAngelo, R. (2015). “We put it in terms of “not-nice”: White anti-racist parenting. _Journal of Progressive Human Services_, 26(2).

DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Leaning in: A student’s guide to engaging constructively in social justice content. _Radical Pedagogy_, 11(1).

DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Getting slammed: White depictions of cross-racial dialogues as arenas of violence. _Race & Ethnicity in Education, _17(1) 104-128. DOI:10.1080/13613324.2012.674023.

Matias, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2013). Beyond the face of race: Emo-Cognitive Explorations of White Neurosis and Racial Cray-Cray. _Journal of Educational Foundations, 2(1)._

DiAngelo, R. (2012). Nothing to add: The role of white silence in racial discussions. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 2(2), 1-17.

DiAngelo, R. (2011). White Fragility. _International Journal of Critical Pedagogy_, 3(3).

Schroeder, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2010). Addressing Whiteness in Nursing Education: The Sociopolitical Climate Project at the University of Washington School of Nursing. _Advances in Nursing Science, _33 (3) 244-255.

DiAngelo, R. & Flynn, D. (2010). Showing what we tell: Facilitating anti-racist education in cross-racial teams. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 1 (1) Article 2.

DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2010). “OK! We get it! Now tell us what to do”: Why we can’t just tell you how to do critical multicultural education. _Multicultural Perspectives, _12 (2) 97-102.

DiAngelo, Robin J. (2010). Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies, 6(1), . Retrieved from: Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education

DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2009). We don’t want your opinion: Knowledge construction and the discourse of opinion in the equity classroom. _Equity & Excellence in Education_, 42 (4) 443-455.

Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2009). Developing social justice literacy: An open letter to our faculty colleagues. _Phi Delta Kappan_. 90 (5), 345-352.

DiAngelo, R. (2006).  The production of whiteness in education: Asian international students in a college classroom. Teachers College Record. Vol 108(10), (p. 1960-1982)

DiAngelo, R. (2006). My class didn’t trump my race: Using oppression to face privilege. Multicultural Perspectives. Vol 8(1), (pp.51-56).

Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2006). I wouldn’t want to be a woman in the Middle East: White female student teachers and the narrative of the oppressed Muslim woman. Radical Pedagogy. Vol. 8 (1).

DiAngelo, R. & Allen, D. (2006). My Feelings Are Not About You: Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies. Vol. 2, Issue 2, Article 2. “My Feelings Are Not About You”:  Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness
Shut up ad state read


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?



I obviously know how to read ... And have the courteously to answer your questions ... Something you have yet to demonstrate.
By the way ... The suggestion that I should accept anything you attempt to express without question ... Would be a far more applicable example of arrogance.

You can copy paste any number of articles ... But until you can answer the two questions I asked ... You are just full of shit.
I don't even have to agree with your answer ... You just have to use your brain and explain why you think what you do gathered from what I have posted.

That's on you ... 

.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.
> 
> You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.
> 
> You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting your unsupported garbage or the professor's editorial opinion ... Isn't lashing out against you or even the garbage.
> It is more akin to laughing at your misguided delusions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (under review). “But I’m shy!”: Classroom participation as a social justice issue.
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). “We are all for diversity, but…”: How faculty hiring committees reproduce whiteness and practical suggestions for how they can change. Harvard Educational Review.
> 
> Thurber, A. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). Microaggressions: Intervening in three acts. Journal of Ethnic & Cultural Diversity in Social Work.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, O. (2014). Calling in: Ways of speaking, thinking, seeing: Cultivating humility, curiosity, and vision in service of anti-racist practice. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege,_ 4(2).
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (2014). Respect differences? Challenging the common guidelines in social justice education. _Democracy in Education_, 2(1)
> 
> Matlock, S. & DiAngelo, R. (2015). “We put it in terms of “not-nice”: White anti-racist parenting. _Journal of Progressive Human Services_, 26(2).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Leaning in: A student’s guide to engaging constructively in social justice content. _Radical Pedagogy_, 11(1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Getting slammed: White depictions of cross-racial dialogues as arenas of violence. _Race & Ethnicity in Education, _17(1) 104-128. DOI:10.1080/13613324.2012.674023.
> 
> Matias, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2013). Beyond the face of race: Emo-Cognitive Explorations of White Neurosis and Racial Cray-Cray. _Journal of Educational Foundations, 2(1)._
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2012). Nothing to add: The role of white silence in racial discussions. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 2(2), 1-17.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2011). White Fragility. _International Journal of Critical Pedagogy_, 3(3).
> 
> Schroeder, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2010). Addressing Whiteness in Nursing Education: The Sociopolitical Climate Project at the University of Washington School of Nursing. _Advances in Nursing Science, _33 (3) 244-255.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Flynn, D. (2010). Showing what we tell: Facilitating anti-racist education in cross-racial teams. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 1 (1) Article 2.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2010). “OK! We get it! Now tell us what to do”: Why we can’t just tell you how to do critical multicultural education. _Multicultural Perspectives, _12 (2) 97-102.
> 
> DiAngelo, Robin J. (2010). Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies, 6(1), . Retrieved from: Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2009). We don’t want your opinion: Knowledge construction and the discourse of opinion in the equity classroom. _Equity & Excellence in Education_, 42 (4) 443-455.
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2009). Developing social justice literacy: An open letter to our faculty colleagues. _Phi Delta Kappan_. 90 (5), 345-352.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006).  The production of whiteness in education: Asian international students in a college classroom. Teachers College Record. Vol 108(10), (p. 1960-1982)
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006). My class didn’t trump my race: Using oppression to face privilege. Multicultural Perspectives. Vol 8(1), (pp.51-56).
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2006). I wouldn’t want to be a woman in the Middle East: White female student teachers and the narrative of the oppressed Muslim woman. Radical Pedagogy. Vol. 8 (1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Allen, D. (2006). My Feelings Are Not About You: Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies. Vol. 2, Issue 2, Article 2. “My Feelings Are Not About You”:  Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness
> Shut up ad state read
Click to expand...

The OP and the point behind the thread makes more sense now that I've slept on it.  The author was simply stating her observations of the reactions white students had to discussions of race.  Those reactions get in the way of real discussion, cause a lot of "noise" that must be fought through before any actual discussion of the point can take place.  It doesn't mean people are incapable of getting past these obstacles; it just takes a lot more work on both sides.
The author is just a white lady teaching a class.  Imagine what BLM is up against trying to get people to listen to the real issues.  All the furor over taking a knee during the National Anthem is a good example, I think.  White people are screaming about patriotism and soldiers who've died, and anyone who points out the actual reason for the protest is immediately branded anti-American.  So now, along with the other stereotypes of black people as a group, blacks are America hating.  Perfect.  It completely buries the reason for the protests to begin with and avoids any discussion of systemic racism.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.
> 
> You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.
> 
> You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting your unsupported garbage or the professor's editorial opinion ... Isn't lashing out against you or even the garbage.
> It is more akin to laughing at your misguided delusions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (under review). “But I’m shy!”: Classroom participation as a social justice issue.
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). “We are all for diversity, but…”: How faculty hiring committees reproduce whiteness and practical suggestions for how they can change. Harvard Educational Review.
> 
> Thurber, A. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). Microaggressions: Intervening in three acts. Journal of Ethnic & Cultural Diversity in Social Work.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, O. (2014). Calling in: Ways of speaking, thinking, seeing: Cultivating humility, curiosity, and vision in service of anti-racist practice. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege,_ 4(2).
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (2014). Respect differences? Challenging the common guidelines in social justice education. _Democracy in Education_, 2(1)
> 
> Matlock, S. & DiAngelo, R. (2015). “We put it in terms of “not-nice”: White anti-racist parenting. _Journal of Progressive Human Services_, 26(2).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Leaning in: A student’s guide to engaging constructively in social justice content. _Radical Pedagogy_, 11(1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Getting slammed: White depictions of cross-racial dialogues as arenas of violence. _Race & Ethnicity in Education, _17(1) 104-128. DOI:10.1080/13613324.2012.674023.
> 
> Matias, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2013). Beyond the face of race: Emo-Cognitive Explorations of White Neurosis and Racial Cray-Cray. _Journal of Educational Foundations, 2(1)._
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2012). Nothing to add: The role of white silence in racial discussions. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 2(2), 1-17.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2011). White Fragility. _International Journal of Critical Pedagogy_, 3(3).
> 
> Schroeder, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2010). Addressing Whiteness in Nursing Education: The Sociopolitical Climate Project at the University of Washington School of Nursing. _Advances in Nursing Science, _33 (3) 244-255.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Flynn, D. (2010). Showing what we tell: Facilitating anti-racist education in cross-racial teams. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 1 (1) Article 2.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2010). “OK! We get it! Now tell us what to do”: Why we can’t just tell you how to do critical multicultural education. _Multicultural Perspectives, _12 (2) 97-102.
> 
> DiAngelo, Robin J. (2010). Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies, 6(1), . Retrieved from: Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2009). We don’t want your opinion: Knowledge construction and the discourse of opinion in the equity classroom. _Equity & Excellence in Education_, 42 (4) 443-455.
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2009). Developing social justice literacy: An open letter to our faculty colleagues. _Phi Delta Kappan_. 90 (5), 345-352.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006).  The production of whiteness in education: Asian international students in a college classroom. Teachers College Record. Vol 108(10), (p. 1960-1982)
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006). My class didn’t trump my race: Using oppression to face privilege. Multicultural Perspectives. Vol 8(1), (pp.51-56).
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2006). I wouldn’t want to be a woman in the Middle East: White female student teachers and the narrative of the oppressed Muslim woman. Radical Pedagogy. Vol. 8 (1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Allen, D. (2006). My Feelings Are Not About You: Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies. Vol. 2, Issue 2, Article 2. “My Feelings Are Not About You”:  Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness
> Shut up ad state read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP and the point behind the thread makes more sense now that I've slept on it.  The author was simply stating her observations of the reactions white students had to discussions of race.  Those reactions get in the way of real discussion, cause a lot of "noise" that must be fought through before any actual discussion of the point can take place.  It doesn't mean people are incapable of getting past these obstacles; it just takes a lot more work on both sides.
> The author is just a white lady teaching a class.  Imagine what BLM is up against trying to get people to listen to the real issues.  All the furor over taking a knee during the National Anthem is a good example, I think.  White people are screaming about patriotism and soldiers who've died, and anyone who points out the actual reason for the protest is immediately branded anti-American.  So now, along with the other stereotypes of black people as a group, blacks are America hating.  Perfect.  It completely buries the reason for the protests to begin with and avoids any discussion of systemic racism.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your thoughtfulness. I appreciate you Old Lady. Namaste.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.
> 
> You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.
> 
> You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting your unsupported garbage or the professor's editorial opinion ... Isn't lashing out against you or even the garbage.
> It is more akin to laughing at your misguided delusions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (under review). “But I’m shy!”: Classroom participation as a social justice issue.
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). “We are all for diversity, but…”: How faculty hiring committees reproduce whiteness and practical suggestions for how they can change. Harvard Educational Review.
> 
> Thurber, A. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). Microaggressions: Intervening in three acts. Journal of Ethnic & Cultural Diversity in Social Work.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, O. (2014). Calling in: Ways of speaking, thinking, seeing: Cultivating humility, curiosity, and vision in service of anti-racist practice. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege,_ 4(2).
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (2014). Respect differences? Challenging the common guidelines in social justice education. _Democracy in Education_, 2(1)
> 
> Matlock, S. & DiAngelo, R. (2015). “We put it in terms of “not-nice”: White anti-racist parenting. _Journal of Progressive Human Services_, 26(2).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Leaning in: A student’s guide to engaging constructively in social justice content. _Radical Pedagogy_, 11(1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Getting slammed: White depictions of cross-racial dialogues as arenas of violence. _Race & Ethnicity in Education, _17(1) 104-128. DOI:10.1080/13613324.2012.674023.
> 
> Matias, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2013). Beyond the face of race: Emo-Cognitive Explorations of White Neurosis and Racial Cray-Cray. _Journal of Educational Foundations, 2(1)._
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2012). Nothing to add: The role of white silence in racial discussions. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 2(2), 1-17.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2011). White Fragility. _International Journal of Critical Pedagogy_, 3(3).
> 
> Schroeder, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2010). Addressing Whiteness in Nursing Education: The Sociopolitical Climate Project at the University of Washington School of Nursing. _Advances in Nursing Science, _33 (3) 244-255.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Flynn, D. (2010). Showing what we tell: Facilitating anti-racist education in cross-racial teams. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 1 (1) Article 2.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2010). “OK! We get it! Now tell us what to do”: Why we can’t just tell you how to do critical multicultural education. _Multicultural Perspectives, _12 (2) 97-102.
> 
> DiAngelo, Robin J. (2010). Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies, 6(1), . Retrieved from: Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2009). We don’t want your opinion: Knowledge construction and the discourse of opinion in the equity classroom. _Equity & Excellence in Education_, 42 (4) 443-455.
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2009). Developing social justice literacy: An open letter to our faculty colleagues. _Phi Delta Kappan_. 90 (5), 345-352.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006).  The production of whiteness in education: Asian international students in a college classroom. Teachers College Record. Vol 108(10), (p. 1960-1982)
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006). My class didn’t trump my race: Using oppression to face privilege. Multicultural Perspectives. Vol 8(1), (pp.51-56).
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2006). I wouldn’t want to be a woman in the Middle East: White female student teachers and the narrative of the oppressed Muslim woman. Radical Pedagogy. Vol. 8 (1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Allen, D. (2006). My Feelings Are Not About You: Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies. Vol. 2, Issue 2, Article 2. “My Feelings Are Not About You”:  Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness
> Shut up ad state read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP and the point behind the thread makes more sense now that I've slept on it.  The author was simply stating her observations of the reactions white students had to discussions of race.  Those reactions get in the way of real discussion, cause a lot of "noise" that must be fought through before any actual discussion of the point can take place.  It doesn't mean people are incapable of getting past these obstacles; it just takes a lot more work on both sides.
> The author is just a white lady teaching a class.  Imagine what BLM is up against trying to get people to listen to the real issues.  All the furor over taking a knee during the National Anthem is a good example, I think.  White people are screaming about patriotism and soldiers who've died, and anyone who points out the actual reason for the protest is immediately branded anti-American.  So now, along with the other stereotypes of black people as a group, blacks are America hating.  Perfect.  It completely buries the reason for the protests to begin with and avoids any discussion of systemic racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your thoughtfulness. I appreciate you Old Lady. Namaste.
Click to expand...

And to you.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously know how to read ... And have the courteously to answer your questions ... Something you have yet to demonstrate.
> By the way ... The suggestion that I should accept anything you attempt to express without question ... Would be a far more applicable example of arrogance.
> 
> You can copy paste any number of articles ... But until you can answer the two questions I asked ... You are just full of shit.
> I don't even have to agree with your answer ... You just have to use your brain and explain why you think what you do gathered from what I have posted.
> 
> That's on you ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I have answered your questions. Plus you answer your own questions with the attitude you are taking. It's the exact behavior being described by he Professor, that's why I think what I do. I am not suggesting you accept anything I express without question. What I do say is that you look at yourself after reading the appropriate information and see if you are exhibiting those behaviors stated. Your attitude is one of you do not accept what I say that is based upon my personal experience because your experience that incudes never facing white racism tells you that it no longer exists, so then your experience and opinion is more important to the extent that you  can question and doubt me you, but I must accept what I say to include your suggestion  of what black peons I should think like.(from your perspective as a white person) on racism. This is exactly what the professor is talking about. How your whiteness allows you to think as you do. I can't help that you havened a conversation well above your pay grade. that you cannot understand. So maybe if you read what is given to you, beginning with the article in the OP and actually do some research on white fragility, you might be able to understand what is being said to you.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.
> 
> You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.
> 
> You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting your unsupported garbage or the professor's editorial opinion ... Isn't lashing out against you or even the garbage.
> It is more akin to laughing at your misguided delusions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (under review). “But I’m shy!”: Classroom participation as a social justice issue.
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). “We are all for diversity, but…”: How faculty hiring committees reproduce whiteness and practical suggestions for how they can change. Harvard Educational Review.
> 
> Thurber, A. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). Microaggressions: Intervening in three acts. Journal of Ethnic & Cultural Diversity in Social Work.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, O. (2014). Calling in: Ways of speaking, thinking, seeing: Cultivating humility, curiosity, and vision in service of anti-racist practice. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege,_ 4(2).
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (2014). Respect differences? Challenging the common guidelines in social justice education. _Democracy in Education_, 2(1)
> 
> Matlock, S. & DiAngelo, R. (2015). “We put it in terms of “not-nice”: White anti-racist parenting. _Journal of Progressive Human Services_, 26(2).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Leaning in: A student’s guide to engaging constructively in social justice content. _Radical Pedagogy_, 11(1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Getting slammed: White depictions of cross-racial dialogues as arenas of violence. _Race & Ethnicity in Education, _17(1) 104-128. DOI:10.1080/13613324.2012.674023.
> 
> Matias, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2013). Beyond the face of race: Emo-Cognitive Explorations of White Neurosis and Racial Cray-Cray. _Journal of Educational Foundations, 2(1)._
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2012). Nothing to add: The role of white silence in racial discussions. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 2(2), 1-17.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2011). White Fragility. _International Journal of Critical Pedagogy_, 3(3).
> 
> Schroeder, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2010). Addressing Whiteness in Nursing Education: The Sociopolitical Climate Project at the University of Washington School of Nursing. _Advances in Nursing Science, _33 (3) 244-255.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Flynn, D. (2010). Showing what we tell: Facilitating anti-racist education in cross-racial teams. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 1 (1) Article 2.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2010). “OK! We get it! Now tell us what to do”: Why we can’t just tell you how to do critical multicultural education. _Multicultural Perspectives, _12 (2) 97-102.
> 
> DiAngelo, Robin J. (2010). Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies, 6(1), . Retrieved from: Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2009). We don’t want your opinion: Knowledge construction and the discourse of opinion in the equity classroom. _Equity & Excellence in Education_, 42 (4) 443-455.
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2009). Developing social justice literacy: An open letter to our faculty colleagues. _Phi Delta Kappan_. 90 (5), 345-352.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006).  The production of whiteness in education: Asian international students in a college classroom. Teachers College Record. Vol 108(10), (p. 1960-1982)
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006). My class didn’t trump my race: Using oppression to face privilege. Multicultural Perspectives. Vol 8(1), (pp.51-56).
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2006). I wouldn’t want to be a woman in the Middle East: White female student teachers and the narrative of the oppressed Muslim woman. Radical Pedagogy. Vol. 8 (1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Allen, D. (2006). My Feelings Are Not About You: Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies. Vol. 2, Issue 2, Article 2. “My Feelings Are Not About You”:  Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness
> Shut up ad state read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP and the point behind the thread makes more sense now that I've slept on it.  The author was simply stating her observations of the reactions white students had to discussions of race.  Those reactions get in the way of real discussion, cause a lot of "noise" that must be fought through before any actual discussion of the point can take place.  It doesn't mean people are incapable of getting past these obstacles; it just takes a lot more work on both sides.
> The author is just a white lady teaching a class.  Imagine what BLM is up against trying to get people to listen to the real issues.  All the furor over taking a knee during the National Anthem is a good example, I think.  White people are screaming about patriotism and soldiers who've died, and anyone who points out the actual reason for the protest is immediately branded anti-American.  So now, along with the other stereotypes of black people as a group, blacks are America hating.  Perfect.  It completely buries the reason for the protests to begin with and avoids any discussion of systemic racism.
Click to expand...


Actually it  will take more work only on one side. Whites must learn to LISTEN. But I don't feel like arguing that one detail with you because of the fact you raised so many more positives than that one negative.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> No, white people try to live away from blacks because as soon as you move in, the neighbourhood goes to shit. And not tolerating living near blacks because of that makes us fragile. LOL!
> Bitch doesn't even look very smart. Is that why you identify with her?
Click to expand...


I bet  you don't want to debate her.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White fragiity is real and you are an example of exactly what the professor s talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ... How do you support that assessment ... Other than it is just something you would like to be true ...
> 
> In all honesty ... You should really broaden your scope of knowledge.
> Might I suggest you read ... _"Black Rednecks and White Liberals"_ ~ by Thomas Sowell.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might I suggest you not suggest anything to me like that anymore. I have read plenty of Sowell.  Probably more than you have. He's a joke. My horizons are very wide, yours is not. You show this by suggesting Sowell. I support the assessment that white fragility is real because it is based on facts that you have been shown and the behavior you continue to exhibit. Such as the refusal to listen to my experience while suggesting that I read a black person you have decided is a good black in order to " broaden my scope of knowledge." I am just as black as Sowell and there isn't really much he can tell me about black people.
Click to expand...






You're saying he doesn't represent all black people?


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.
> 
> You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.
> 
> You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting your unsupported garbage or the professor's editorial opinion ... Isn't lashing out against you or even the garbage.
> It is more akin to laughing at your misguided delusions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (under review). “But I’m shy!”: Classroom participation as a social justice issue.
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). “We are all for diversity, but…”: How faculty hiring committees reproduce whiteness and practical suggestions for how they can change. Harvard Educational Review.
> 
> Thurber, A. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). Microaggressions: Intervening in three acts. Journal of Ethnic & Cultural Diversity in Social Work.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, O. (2014). Calling in: Ways of speaking, thinking, seeing: Cultivating humility, curiosity, and vision in service of anti-racist practice. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege,_ 4(2).
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (2014). Respect differences? Challenging the common guidelines in social justice education. _Democracy in Education_, 2(1)
> 
> Matlock, S. & DiAngelo, R. (2015). “We put it in terms of “not-nice”: White anti-racist parenting. _Journal of Progressive Human Services_, 26(2).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Leaning in: A student’s guide to engaging constructively in social justice content. _Radical Pedagogy_, 11(1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Getting slammed: White depictions of cross-racial dialogues as arenas of violence. _Race & Ethnicity in Education, _17(1) 104-128. DOI:10.1080/13613324.2012.674023.
> 
> Matias, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2013). Beyond the face of race: Emo-Cognitive Explorations of White Neurosis and Racial Cray-Cray. _Journal of Educational Foundations, 2(1)._
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2012). Nothing to add: The role of white silence in racial discussions. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 2(2), 1-17.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2011). White Fragility. _International Journal of Critical Pedagogy_, 3(3).
> 
> Schroeder, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2010). Addressing Whiteness in Nursing Education: The Sociopolitical Climate Project at the University of Washington School of Nursing. _Advances in Nursing Science, _33 (3) 244-255.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Flynn, D. (2010). Showing what we tell: Facilitating anti-racist education in cross-racial teams. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 1 (1) Article 2.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2010). “OK! We get it! Now tell us what to do”: Why we can’t just tell you how to do critical multicultural education. _Multicultural Perspectives, _12 (2) 97-102.
> 
> DiAngelo, Robin J. (2010). Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies, 6(1), . Retrieved from: Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2009). We don’t want your opinion: Knowledge construction and the discourse of opinion in the equity classroom. _Equity & Excellence in Education_, 42 (4) 443-455.
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2009). Developing social justice literacy: An open letter to our faculty colleagues. _Phi Delta Kappan_. 90 (5), 345-352.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006).  The production of whiteness in education: Asian international students in a college classroom. Teachers College Record. Vol 108(10), (p. 1960-1982)
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006). My class didn’t trump my race: Using oppression to face privilege. Multicultural Perspectives. Vol 8(1), (pp.51-56).
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2006). I wouldn’t want to be a woman in the Middle East: White female student teachers and the narrative of the oppressed Muslim woman. Radical Pedagogy. Vol. 8 (1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Allen, D. (2006). My Feelings Are Not About You: Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies. Vol. 2, Issue 2, Article 2. “My Feelings Are Not About You”:  Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness
> Shut up ad state read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP and the point behind the thread makes more sense now that I've slept on it.  The author was simply stating her observations of the reactions white students had to discussions of race.  Those reactions get in the way of real discussion, cause a lot of "noise" that must be fought through before any actual discussion of the point can take place.  It doesn't mean people are incapable of getting past these obstacles; it just takes a lot more work on both sides.
> The author is just a white lady teaching a class.  Imagine what BLM is up against trying to get people to listen to the real issues.  All the furor over taking a knee during the National Anthem is a good example, I think.  White people are screaming about patriotism and soldiers who've died, and anyone who points out the actual reason for the protest is immediately branded anti-American.  So now, along with the other stereotypes of black people as a group, blacks are America hating.  Perfect.  It completely buries the reason for the protests to begin with and avoids any discussion of systemic racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it  will take more work only on one side. Whites must learn to LISTEN. But I don't feel like arguing that one detail with you because of the fact you raised so many more positives than that one negative.
Click to expand...

What I meant was, it will take work in order to get white people to listen.  Like what you are doing now.  Isn't that "more work?"


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _white fragility_, the idea that white people in the United States often grow up without having to talk or think about race and fail to build up the tolerance needed for discussions of any depth on the topic.* When confronted with this understandable weakness, they often lash out or withdraw—*the fragility in question.
> 
> You have chosen to lash out. You have shown you do not have the tolerance for a real and substantive discussion of race. To you we must look at it your way including reading from Thomas Sowell and adopting that view, if we cannot then we can't have a discussion. This is what you have shown. Your posts are The accidence. You prove the existence of white fragility every time you post.
> 
> You see the point of this thread is to get whites such as you to look internally at how you respond to the issue of race as it's presented. You can't even do that. Again, this is evidence. This is not about you disagreeing with me about race. It is about how white fragility is defined and what behaviors are descried as part of it. And you, as well as all the others here but a few have shown just how real white fragility actually is. Maybe the term should not be fragility, but obtuseness because that's what she is basically taking about. Because I see hat you got it all confused just by the use of the term fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting your unsupported garbage or the professor's editorial opinion ... Isn't lashing out against you or even the garbage.
> It is more akin to laughing at your misguided delusions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and start reading. You do know how to read?
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (under review). “But I’m shy!”: Classroom participation as a social justice issue.
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). “We are all for diversity, but…”: How faculty hiring committees reproduce whiteness and practical suggestions for how they can change. Harvard Educational Review.
> 
> Thurber, A. & DiAngelo, R. (in press). Microaggressions: Intervening in three acts. Journal of Ethnic & Cultural Diversity in Social Work.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, O. (2014). Calling in: Ways of speaking, thinking, seeing: Cultivating humility, curiosity, and vision in service of anti-racist practice. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege,_ 4(2).
> 
> Sensoy, Ö. & DiAngelo, R. (2014). Respect differences? Challenging the common guidelines in social justice education. _Democracy in Education_, 2(1)
> 
> Matlock, S. & DiAngelo, R. (2015). “We put it in terms of “not-nice”: White anti-racist parenting. _Journal of Progressive Human Services_, 26(2).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Leaning in: A student’s guide to engaging constructively in social justice content. _Radical Pedagogy_, 11(1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2014). Getting slammed: White depictions of cross-racial dialogues as arenas of violence. _Race & Ethnicity in Education, _17(1) 104-128. DOI:10.1080/13613324.2012.674023.
> 
> Matias, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2013). Beyond the face of race: Emo-Cognitive Explorations of White Neurosis and Racial Cray-Cray. _Journal of Educational Foundations, 2(1)._
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2012). Nothing to add: The role of white silence in racial discussions. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 2(2), 1-17.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2011). White Fragility. _International Journal of Critical Pedagogy_, 3(3).
> 
> Schroeder, C. & DiAngelo, R. (2010). Addressing Whiteness in Nursing Education: The Sociopolitical Climate Project at the University of Washington School of Nursing. _Advances in Nursing Science, _33 (3) 244-255.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Flynn, D. (2010). Showing what we tell: Facilitating anti-racist education in cross-racial teams. _Journal of Understanding and Dismantling Privilege_, 1 (1) Article 2.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2010). “OK! We get it! Now tell us what to do”: Why we can’t just tell you how to do critical multicultural education. _Multicultural Perspectives, _12 (2) 97-102.
> 
> DiAngelo, Robin J. (2010). Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies, 6(1), . Retrieved from: Why Can’t We All Just Be Individuals?: Countering the Discourse of Individualism in Anti-racist Education
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Sensoy, Ö. (2009). We don’t want your opinion: Knowledge construction and the discourse of opinion in the equity classroom. _Equity & Excellence in Education_, 42 (4) 443-455.
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2009). Developing social justice literacy: An open letter to our faculty colleagues. _Phi Delta Kappan_. 90 (5), 345-352.
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006).  The production of whiteness in education: Asian international students in a college classroom. Teachers College Record. Vol 108(10), (p. 1960-1982)
> 
> DiAngelo, R. (2006). My class didn’t trump my race: Using oppression to face privilege. Multicultural Perspectives. Vol 8(1), (pp.51-56).
> 
> Sensoy, O. & DiAngelo, R. (2006). I wouldn’t want to be a woman in the Middle East: White female student teachers and the narrative of the oppressed Muslim woman. Radical Pedagogy. Vol. 8 (1).
> 
> DiAngelo, R. & Allen, D. (2006). My Feelings Are Not About You: Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness. InterActions: UCLA Journal of Education and Information Studies. Vol. 2, Issue 2, Article 2. “My Feelings Are Not About You”:  Personal Experience as a Move of Whiteness
> Shut up ad state read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP and the point behind the thread makes more sense now that I've slept on it.  The author was simply stating her observations of the reactions white students had to discussions of race.  Those reactions get in the way of real discussion, cause a lot of "noise" that must be fought through before any actual discussion of the point can take place.  It doesn't mean people are incapable of getting past these obstacles; it just takes a lot more work on both sides.
> The author is just a white lady teaching a class.  Imagine what BLM is up against trying to get people to listen to the real issues.  All the furor over taking a knee during the National Anthem is a good example, I think.  White people are screaming about patriotism and soldiers who've died, and anyone who points out the actual reason for the protest is immediately branded anti-American.  So now, along with the other stereotypes of black people as a group, blacks are America hating.  Perfect.  It completely buries the reason for the protests to begin with and avoids any discussion of systemic racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it  will take more work only on one side. Whites must learn to LISTEN. But I don't feel like arguing that one detail with you because of the fact you raised so many more positives than that one negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I meant was, it will take work in order to get white people to listen.  Like what you are doing now.  Isn't that "more work?"
Click to expand...


 I never really looked at it that way as work, but it is really. You're right. I apologize.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> No, white people try to live away from blacks because as soon as you move in, the neighbourhood goes to shit. And not tolerating living near blacks because of that makes us fragile. LOL!
> Bitch doesn't even look very smart. Is that why you identify with her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet  you don't want to debate her.
Click to expand...

Not in the nude I wouldn't.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I have answered your questions. Plus you answer your own questions with the attitude you are taking. It's the exact behavior being described by he Professor, that's why I think what I do. I am not suggesting you accept anything I express without question. What I do say is that you look at yourself after reading the appropriate information and see if you are exhibiting those behaviors stated. Your attitude is one of you do not accept what I say that is based upon my personal experience because your experience that incudes never facing white racism tells you that it no longer exists, so then your experience and opinion is more important to the extent that you  can question and doubt me you, but I must accept what I say to include your suggestion  of what black peons I should think like.(from your perspective as a white person) on racism. This is exactly what the professor is talking about. How your whiteness allows you to think as you do. I can't help that you havened a conversation well above your pay grade. that you cannot understand. So maybe if you read what is given to you, beginning with the article in the OP and actually do some research on white fragility, you might be able to understand what is being said to you.



No you haven't answered the questions ... And simply stating you have answered them isn't an answer.

I haven't answered my own questions as a matter of attitude ... Because my attitude doesn't answer my question.
I have read the article ... I asked you to specifically point out where you came to idea it applies to my behavior ... Saying it does will not accomplish that.

I haven't made any unsupported assumption about your life experiences ... Shit, I haven't even mentioned racism (I did include what Mr Sowell commented on it).
I certainly didn't suggest that racism doesn't exist ... Nor did I suggest that my opinion was any more or less important than yours.
I never called black people inferior ... Much less peons ... Those are your words, not mine.
I never suggested that you were required to think one way or another ... Just that you couldn't falsely accuse me of stuff I didn't do (like you have in evidence above).

It has nothing to do with what the professor said ... And I have repeatedly asked you to show me where it applies to my activities ... And you haven't.
Your insults won't change the facts ... Your empty insistence won't change the facts.

Either prove your case in regards to what you have theorized about me ... Or quit accusing me of something I haven't done.
Here's a hint ... Saying it is true isn't proof ... 

I am not fragile ... Nor I am too scared to listen to your life experiences with racism.
Shit ... I keep asking you to expound and explain ... While you make empty blanket accusation that are not indicative of my behavior ...
Much less proof of the premise discussed in the OP.

.


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> Feedback is her talking about discussions on race where non whites provide their opinions to whites about their feelings about the racism they see. Now while you believe the word is overused, I posit it is overused by whites primarily who see any mention of racism done by whites as racism against whites.
> 
> [...]


So you think the word _racism_ is over-used by Whites who frequently complain about Black racism against Whites?


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> [...]
> 
> So maybe you think about this the next time you decide to use a term such as coon, or when you see one of your fellow whites talking about how we are supposed to be naturally dumber than whites.
> 
> [...]


Since you are so sensitive about certain forms of speech I'd like to know how you feel about the following speech forms commonly referred to as "rap."  Based on the sales volume of the recordings (individual artists & publishers noted) it seems these speech forms are widely popular among young Blacks.

Lyrics from some currently popular Black rap "artists:"
======================================


"Kill the white people.   We gonna make them hurt.   Kill the white people but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha."  

(Kill d'White People.  Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

"Niggas in the church say kill whitey all night long.   The white man is the devil.   The CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute.   Drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant.   Let's go and kill some rednecks.  Menace Clan ain't afraid.   I got the .380.   The homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby.   I said.  I said.  I said kill whitey all night long.  A nigga dumping on your white ass.   Fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast.  I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."  

(Kill Whitey.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Devils fear this brand new shit.   I bleed them next time I see them.   I prey on these devils.  Look what it has come to,   Who you gonna run to when we get to mobbing, filling his body up with lead?  Yah, cracker in my way.  Slitting.  Slit his throat.  Watch his body shake.   Watch his body shake.  That's how we do it in the motherfucking San Francisco Bay.  Sitting on the dock of  the dirty with my AK."

(Heat--featuring Jet and Spice 1.  Paris, Unleashed, 1998.  Unleashed Records.  Whirling Records.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"These devils make me sick.   I love to fill them full of holes.   Kill them all in the daytime, broad motherfucking daylight.   12 o'clock.  Grab the Glock.  Why wait for night."

(Sweatin Bullets.  Brand Nubian.  Everything Is Everything, 1994.  Elektra Entertainment. Warner Communications.)


"A fight, a fight, a ****** and a white.   If the ****** don't win then we all jump in.  Smoking all America's white boys."  

(A Fight.  Apache Ain't Shit.  1993, Tommy Boy Music.  Time Warner, USA.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


"I kill a devil right now.   I say kill whitey all nighty long.  I stabbed a fuckng Jew with a steeple.  I would kill a cracker for nothing,  just for the fuck of it.  Menace Clan kill a cracker, jack 'em even quicker.  Catch that devil sleeping.   Blow his fucking brains out."  

(Fuck a Record Deal.   Menace Clan.  Da Hood.   Rap-A-Lot Records.   Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------  


"To all my Universal Soldier's.  Stay at attention while I strategize an invasion.   The mission be assassination.   Snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard ‘round the world.  My plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage.   See, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler.   Lyrical specialist.  Underworld terrorist.   Keep the unity thick like mud.   Pulling out gats.  Launching deadly attacks."  

(Blood for Blood; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, Wu-Tang Records.)  

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Won't be satisfied until the devils I see are all dead.   My brother is sending me more guns from down South, pale face.    It's all about brothers rising up.  Wising up.  Sizing up our situation.   You be fucking with my turf when you be fucking with my race.  Now face your maker and take your last breath.  The time is half-past death.    It's the Armageddon.   Go into the garage.  Find that old  camouflage.   Cracker-shooting nightly."  

(What the Fuck.  Brand Nubian.   Everything Is Everything.  Elektra Entertainment.   Warner Communications.  Time Warner, USA.)





"Like my niggas from South Central Los Angeles.  They found that they couldn't handle us.   Bloods>  CRIPS.  On the same squad with the Essays (Latino gangs).  And nigga, it's time to rob and mob and break the white man.  

(The Day the Niggaz Took Over.  Dr Dre.   The Chronic, 1993.  Interscope Records, under Time Warner.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Bust a Glock; devils get shot.    When God give the word me herd like the buffalo through the neighborhood.  Watch me blast.    I'm killing more crackers than Bosnia-Herzegovina each and everyday.   Don't bust until you see the whites of his eyes.   The whites of his skin.   Louis Farrakhan .   Bloods and CRIPS and little old me.  And we all getting ready for the enemy."  

(Enemy.  Ice Cube.   Lethal Injection.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group), United Kingdom.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Devil, to gangbanging there's a positive side and the positive side is this:  Sooner than later the brothers will come to Islam and they will be the soldiers for the war.  What war, you ask?   Armageddon.  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha."  

Armageddon, RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA. )

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Subtract the devils that get smoked.  We're people.  Black people steal your mind back.  Don't die in their wilderness.    Let's point our heaters the other way.  

(Dial 7.  Diggable Planets.  Blowout Comb, 1994.   Pendulum Records.   Thorn EMI  (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)








"Get them devil-made guns and leave them demons bleeding.  Give them back whips and just feed them bullets."  

(Wicked Ways.   Sunz of Man.   One Million Strong.   The Album, 1995, Mergela Records,Solar/Hines Co., Prolific Records.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"It's time to send the devil to the essence.    This is a must because there ain't no reform or trust.  You get a Glock, you see a devil, bust.    They'll be calling us the trigger men.   The nappy-knotty red-beard devil-assassin.  Lord make a law.   At midnight I'll be bashing.  Field niggas are locked in until 2005."  

(Field Niggaz in a Huddle.   Professor Griff.   Blood of the Prophet.  Lethal Records.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked.   You should've heard the bitch scream.   Sticking guns in crackers' mouths.    The cops can't stop it.   Remember 4-29-92.  Come on.   Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you.  Cracker, we've been through your area.   Mass hysteria.  Led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."  

(Mad Nigga.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"The black man is god.   Buy a Tec and let loose in the Vatican.   I love the black faces.  So put your Bible in the attic."

(Ain't No Mystery; Brand Nubian, In God We Trust, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.)



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



"Dropping verses.  Casting curses.   Throwing these hexes on the devils.    Respect to Farrakhan.  But I'm the jungle-don.  The new guerrilla.  Top-ranked honky killer.   What do blacks do.   They just keep on blowing devils away.   Devil fucking cracker.    I'm tightening up the laces to my steel-toed boots.  So I can walk.  Stomp.  We stomp this devil down in the park."

(Planet of da Apes.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government.    The brothers and sisters threw their fists in the air.    It's open season on crackers, you know.  The morgue will be full of Caucasian John Doe's.   I make the riot shit look like a fairy tale.   Oh my god, Allah, have mercy,  I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man.  They must be forgetting; it's time for Armageddon.   And I won't rest until they're all dead."  

(Goin Bananas.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"The crackers ain't shit.   Chase them out of the jungle.   Now raise up off the planet.   We get the 12 gauge; shot to the chest.    We hitting devils up.   Da Lench Mob.  Environmental terrorist.   I gripped the Glock and had to knock his head from his shoulders.    I got the 30.06 on the rooftop.   Pop, pop.   So many devils die.    Make sure I kill them.   Lynch a thousand a week if it's necessary."  

(Environmental Terrorist.  Da Lench Mob.   Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  







"Fuck them laws because the Mob is coming raw.  Nigga, is you down because it's the Final Call.     Grab your gat.  Know the three will start busting.   I'm trying to take them down.   The war of wars with no fucking scores.   April 29 was a chance to realize .   The g.'s are out to kill.    We got crackers to kill.   Wending them back in on a ship to Europe.  They deserve it.   A nation-wide riot across America.  This is the Final Call on black man and black woman.  Rich and poor, rise up."

(Final Call Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                                        


"Deal with the devil with my motherfucking steel .   White man is something I tried to study.  But I got my hands bloody.   Yeah.    I met Farrakhan and had dinner."

 (When Will They Shoot.  Ice Cube.  The Predator.  Priority Records.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"I pledge allegiance to only the black.   Black, you had best prepare for the coming of war.  Look at you devil.   Now you're sweating.   I'm telling you.  You can't run from the hand of Armageddon.    He eats his pig-steak rare so he can taste the blood."

 (No Time.  RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records.  Time Warner, USA.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Buck the devil; boom.   Shoot you with my .22.   I got plenty of crew.  I take out white boys.    We got big toys with the one-mile scope.  taking whitey's throat."  

(Buck tha Devil.  Da Lench Mob.  Guerrillas in tha Mist.  Eastwest Records America. Elektra.  Atlantic.  Time Warner, USA.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Camouflaged for the mission.   Become Bonnie and Clyde.   Carry .45's in these last days.  An original black man with a plan to run these devils off our motherfucking land.   The Sunz of Man war track.    Kept gun in hand, stalking the land."  

(Can I See You.  Sunz of Man.  Threat Records.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I'm black with a bat, swinging at the head of a honky.   The Terrorists about to murder your ass."  

(Blow Dem Hoes Up.   The Terrorists.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Waiting for the crackers.   Smuggle his mug is in the gutters.  So we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination.  Time is wasting.   So who is in association with the ****** retaliation.   It needs your total cooperation.  A confrontation will be fought by the younger generation   Because we got determination.  All we need is organization."  

(Purse Snatchers.   Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"The real black army is in jail.    Come on my fellow prisoners.   time to go to war.    What we need to do is point the guns in the right direction.    Me and my piece came to claim the brown man's cut.     Infiltrate until it burns down.    what we need to be talking about is what we gonna do to them.  I'll get revenge if it's the last thing I do.   they got us brainwashed to be the minority.   but when we kill them off we gonna be the majority.   If the whites speak up then I'll lead my people.   Because two wrongs don't make it right but it damn sure make us equal.   I'm inciting riots so let's start the looting.   In this revolution I loathe my enemy."

(2 Wrongs.  Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)


----------



## MikeK

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> So maybe you think about this the next time you decide to use a term such as coon, or when you see one of your fellow whites talking about how we are supposed to be naturally dumber than whites.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are so sensitive about certain forms of speech I'd like to know how you feel about the following speech forms commonly referred to as "rap."  Based on the sales volume of the recordings (individual artists & publishers noted) it seems these speech forms are widely popular among young Blacks.
> 
> Lyrics from some currently popular Black rap "artists:"
> ======================================
> 
> 
> "Kill the white people.   We gonna make them hurt.   Kill the white people but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha."
> 
> (Kill d'White People.  Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Niggas in the church say kill whitey all night long.   The white man is the devil.   The CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute.   Drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant.   Let's go and kill some rednecks.  Menace Clan ain't afraid.   I got the .380.   The homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby.   I said.  I said.  I said kill whitey all night long.  A nigga dumping on your white ass.   Fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast.  I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."
> 
> (Kill Whitey.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Devils fear this brand new shit.   I bleed them next time I see them.   I prey on these devils.  Look what it has come to,   Who you gonna run to when we get to mobbing, filling his body up with lead?  Yah, cracker in my way.  Slitting.  Slit his throat.  Watch his body shake.   Watch his body shake.  That's how we do it in the motherfucking San Francisco Bay.  Sitting on the dock of  the dirty with my AK."
> 
> (Heat--featuring Jet and Spice 1.  Paris, Unleashed, 1998.  Unleashed Records.  Whirling Records.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "These devils make me sick.   I love to fill them full of holes.   Kill them all in the daytime, broad motherfucking daylight.   12 o'clock.  Grab the Glock.  Why wait for night."
> 
> (Sweatin Bullets.  Brand Nubian.  Everything Is Everything, 1994.  Elektra Entertainment. Warner Communications.)
> 
> 
> "A fight, a fight, a ****** and a white.   If the ****** don't win then we all jump in.  Smoking all America's white boys."
> 
> (A Fight.  Apache Ain't Shit.  1993, Tommy Boy Music.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "I kill a devil right now.   I say kill whitey all nighty long.  I stabbed a fuckng Jew with a steeple.  I would kill a cracker for nothing,  just for the fuck of it.  Menace Clan kill a cracker, jack 'em even quicker.  Catch that devil sleeping.   Blow his fucking brains out."
> 
> (Fuck a Record Deal.   Menace Clan.  Da Hood.   Rap-A-Lot Records.   Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "To all my Universal Soldier's.  Stay at attention while I strategize an invasion.   The mission be assassination.   Snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard ‘round the world.  My plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage.   See, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler.   Lyrical specialist.  Underworld terrorist.   Keep the unity thick like mud.   Pulling out gats.  Launching deadly attacks."
> 
> (Blood for Blood; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, Wu-Tang Records.)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Won't be satisfied until the devils I see are all dead.   My brother is sending me more guns from down South, pale face.    It's all about brothers rising up.  Wising up.  Sizing up our situation.   You be fucking with my turf when you be fucking with my race.  Now face your maker and take your last breath.  The time is half-past death.    It's the Armageddon.   Go into the garage.  Find that old  camouflage.   Cracker-shooting nightly."
> 
> (What the Fuck.  Brand Nubian.   Everything Is Everything.  Elektra Entertainment.   Warner Communications.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Like my niggas from South Central Los Angeles.  They found that they couldn't handle us.   Bloods>  CRIPS.  On the same squad with the Essays (Latino gangs).  And nigga, it's time to rob and mob and break the white man.
> 
> (The Day the Niggaz Took Over.  Dr Dre.   The Chronic, 1993.  Interscope Records, under Time Warner.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Bust a Glock; devils get shot.    When God give the word me herd like the buffalo through the neighborhood.  Watch me blast.    I'm killing more crackers than Bosnia-Herzegovina each and everyday.   Don't bust until you see the whites of his eyes.   The whites of his skin.   Louis Farrakhan .   Bloods and CRIPS and little old me.  And we all getting ready for the enemy."
> 
> (Enemy.  Ice Cube.   Lethal Injection.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group), United Kingdom.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Devil, to gangbanging there's a positive side and the positive side is this:  Sooner than later the brothers will come to Islam and they will be the soldiers for the war.  What war, you ask?   Armageddon.  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha."
> 
> Armageddon, RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA. )
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Subtract the devils that get smoked.  We're people.  Black people steal your mind back.  Don't die in their wilderness.    Let's point our heaters the other way.
> 
> (Dial 7.  Diggable Planets.  Blowout Comb, 1994.   Pendulum Records.   Thorn EMI  (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Get them devil-made guns and leave them demons bleeding.  Give them back whips and just feed them bullets."
> 
> (Wicked Ways.   Sunz of Man.   One Million Strong.   The Album, 1995, Mergela Records,Solar/Hines Co., Prolific Records.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "It's time to send the devil to the essence.    This is a must because there ain't no reform or trust.  You get a Glock, you see a devil, bust.    They'll be calling us the trigger men.   The nappy-knotty red-beard devil-assassin.  Lord make a law.   At midnight I'll be bashing.  Field niggas are locked in until 2005."
> 
> (Field Niggaz in a Huddle.   Professor Griff.   Blood of the Prophet.  Lethal Records.)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked.   You should've heard the bitch scream.   Sticking guns in crackers' mouths.    The cops can't stop it.   Remember 4-29-92.  Come on.   Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you.  Cracker, we've been through your area.   Mass hysteria.  Led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."
> 
> (Mad Nigga.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "The black man is god.   Buy a Tec and let loose in the Vatican.   I love the black faces.  So put your Bible in the attic."
> 
> (Ain't No Mystery; Brand Nubian, In God We Trust, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dropping verses.  Casting curses.   Throwing these hexes on the devils.    Respect to Farrakhan.  But I'm the jungle-don.  The new guerrilla.  Top-ranked honky killer.   What do blacks do.   They just keep on blowing devils away.   Devil fucking cracker.    I'm tightening up the laces to my steel-toed boots.  So I can walk.  Stomp.  We stomp this devil down in the park."
> 
> (Planet of da Apes.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government.    The brothers and sisters threw their fists in the air.    It's open season on crackers, you know.  The morgue will be full of Caucasian John Doe's.   I make the riot shit look like a fairy tale.   Oh my god, Allah, have mercy,  I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man.  They must be forgetting; it's time for Armageddon.   And I won't rest until they're all dead."
> 
> (Goin Bananas.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "The crackers ain't shit.   Chase them out of the jungle.   Now raise up off the planet.   We get the 12 gauge; shot to the chest.    We hitting devils up.   Da Lench Mob.  Environmental terrorist.   I gripped the Glock and had to knock his head from his shoulders.    I got the 30.06 on the rooftop.   Pop, pop.   So many devils die.    Make sure I kill them.   Lynch a thousand a week if it's necessary."
> 
> (Environmental Terrorist.  Da Lench Mob.   Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck them laws because the Mob is coming raw.  Nigga, is you down because it's the Final Call.     Grab your gat.  Know the three will start busting.   I'm trying to take them down.   The war of wars with no fucking scores.   April 29 was a chance to realize .   The g.'s are out to kill.    We got crackers to kill.   Wending them back in on a ship to Europe.  They deserve it.   A nation-wide riot across America.  This is the Final Call on black man and black woman.  Rich and poor, rise up."
> 
> (Final Call Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Deal with the devil with my motherfucking steel .   White man is something I tried to study.  But I got my hands bloody.   Yeah.    I met Farrakhan and had dinner."
> 
> (When Will They Shoot.  Ice Cube.  The Predator.  Priority Records.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "I pledge allegiance to only the black.   Black, you had best prepare for the coming of war.  Look at you devil.   Now you're sweating.   I'm telling you.  You can't run from the hand of Armageddon.    He eats his pig-steak rare so he can taste the blood."
> 
> (No Time.  RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Buck the devil; boom.   Shoot you with my .22.   I got plenty of crew.  I take out white boys.    We got big toys with the one-mile scope.  taking whitey's throat."
> 
> (Buck tha Devil.  Da Lench Mob.  Guerrillas in tha Mist.  Eastwest Records America. Elektra.  Atlantic.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> "Camouflaged for the mission.   Become Bonnie and Clyde.   Carry .45's in these last days.  An original black man with a plan to run these devils off our motherfucking land.   The Sunz of Man war track.    Kept gun in hand, stalking the land."
> 
> (Can I See You.  Sunz of Man.  Threat Records.)
> 
> "I'm black with a bat, swinging at the head of a honky.   The Terrorists about to murder your ass."
> 
> (Blow Dem Hoes Up.   The Terrorists.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Waiting for the crackers.   Smuggle his mug is in the gutters.  So we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination.  Time is wasting.   So who is in association with the ****** retaliation.   It needs your total cooperation.  A confrontation will be fought by the younger generation   Because we got determination.  All we need is organization."
> 
> (Purse Snatchers.   Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "The real black army is in jail.    Come on my fellow prisoners.   time to go to war.    What we need to do is point the guns in the right direction.    Me and my piece came to claim the brown man's cut.     Infiltrate until it burns down.    what we need to be talking about is what we gonna do to them.  I'll get revenge if it's the last thing I do.   they got us brainwashed to be the minority.   but when we kill them off we gonna be the majority.   If the whites speak up then I'll lead my people.   Because two wrongs don't make it right but it damn sure make us equal.   I'm inciting riots so let's start the looting.   In this revolution I loathe my enemy."
> 
> (2 Wrongs.  Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
Click to expand...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How would you say these words compare with such words as "coon" and "monkey," etc.?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. ..._






Got this far before the stupidity got to great. 


1. This is just ANOTHER mechanism for fucktard lefties to dismiss valid complaints from white people.


2. Before you respond, consider this.







So, don't waste your time going to that well.


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> [...]
> 
> So maybe you think about this the next time you decide to use a term such as coon, or when you see one of your fellow whites talking about how we are supposed to be naturally dumber than whites. You aren't going to get a calm discussion with words said how you want to hear them after we see ourselves being called coons, monkeys, gorillas, the n word, or told how dumb we are, or how we don't want to work or get educated, and all our men want to do is fuck women and take no responsibility for our children, that al black women want to do is have children to get a government check and that the only reason we complain about white racism is because we are failures so we blame whites.
> 
> What I have no time and patience for is that.


How often have you been the subject of this kind of derogatory verbal assault?  When was the last time someone called you a _coon?_  How about, _n!gger?_   Or is it that you experience frequent paranoid fantasies in which some White person is _thinking_ of you in these terms?

There are derogatory or abusive terms available for most widely present ethnicities: Italians are wops, dagos, guineas.  Jews are kikes, mockeys, sheeneys, hebes.  Blacks have a few for Whites; honkey, ofay, cracker.  My lineage is German.  We are krauts, squareheads, huns.  If you'd care to refer to me with any of those terms, please go right ahead.  I am quite proud of my heritage and the use of such nonsensical verbiage in reference to it isn't even worth a giggle. 

So why are you contemporary Blacks so uptight about certain words?  I'll wager you don't even know what the word, n!gger, means, nor are you or the vast majority of Blacks aware of its origin.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well.
Click to expand...

You're 241 years old?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any poster free to address any information contained within a given thread. It appears that you have mistaken yourself for a moderator. You aren’t.
> As for the initial assertion in the OP...? That’s easy.
> “White Fragility” is nothing more than a flaccid attempt to rebrand the tired d meme blacks have used a coping strategy for decades, at the very least. That being the excuse for people not liking you; is because they are “afraid” of you. It’s nothing more than a coping strategy intended to improve your self esteem in the face of the realization that people don’t like you; and being lazy... You put it on the party to who doesn’t like you; to solve your problem of not being liked. News flash! It’s your problem not ours. “Your problem”, means it’s up to you to find the solution. End of story.
> .
> Thanks for coming out! G’night!
> .
> Mic...
> .
> Drop...
> 
> 
> 
> White people are fragile.
> 
> There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white
> 
> He grew up in USA-Maryland. He was one of those tough talking white people who felt black people used racism as an an excuse.
> 
> So he went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. The doctor warned him that it could lead to *liver damage*. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education.
> 
> This is him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
Click to expand...

Couldn't have been the liver damage.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call per capita bullshit if you want, doesn't change the reality that a mere 14% of the population are responsible for an inordinate amount of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't really respond but sometimes you just have to, not for you, but for others to see the counter points. This comes closer to my interest. As some one who has studied and investigated crime for some 10 odd years by now.
> 
> I can say this with 100% certainty : *The real big crime is almost always white*. Chinese triads and Japanese yakuza are the two exceptions.
> 
> We can always debate if the Latin American drug cartels and criminal organizations are white but they themselves do not identify with blacks. _La Eme _for example is a racist organization. Russian mafia gangs and the powerful _Vory V Zakone_ brotherhood are white.
> 
> Italian organized crime is white : _Napolitan Camorra_, Sicilian cosa nostra mafia, _Calbrian Ndragheta_ and _Puglian Sacra, Corona Unita_ are all true blue Italian organizations all are white. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra. In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. European organized crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power and money.
> 
> The only global black organized crime which has impact on greater scale is Nigerian organized crime. However, it is debatable how powerful it is. As they are black and they are dealing white racists thus are not allowed to have a piece of the pie of the real big crime scene. It has never the less its place on the global crime scene.
> 
> *How do they affect you are any other white American or European and their safety ? *
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. They are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. Then, there are the Wall street jugglers who are also organized criminals and who are the main reason why the average white Americans and brits are in the deep shit, loose their homes, insurances.
> 
> They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, clothing are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it.
> 
> You know nothing.
> You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene.
> 
> They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang banger.
> 
> There are no funds in the black ghetto areas which could pay up the money needed for the tons of drugs they import annually into USA and Europe. It's the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it. That is the economical fact. This is good to remember. The same goes for Europe too.
> 
> *Not that I say that street crime is harmless or anything.*
> 
> It has to be taken seriously too, but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white organized criminals live there in peace.
> 
> If you step away from only looking at the “classical” crimes that are abundant in impoverished portions of a society and look at any crime whatsoever (maybe excluding minor offenses like speeding and such), then you will see that blacks commit way less crimes that white people.
Click to expand...

A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin. A bullet from a negro does. Nobody said whites don't do crime, but it's the negroes that stupidly do the crimes that don't benefit anyone and cause bodily harm. It's called violent crime. Are you seriously comparing illegal DVDs and tobacco to violent crime? Even speeding is more dangerous.


----------



## Markle

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, what is it then?



[re:anti-black violence]

Where is it?


IM2 said:


> *XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. IM2 *
> *Let’s just get this out of the way: The fact is, if you’re white in America, you’ve likely said, thought, or done something racist. It’s just a fact. We were all brought up in a white supremacist culture. Not only do we passively participate in institutionalized racism as white people, we benefit from it! To shy away from that is to put oneself (yet again) above people of color. *



IF you want to be fair, and I know that is your ultimate goal, you have to add blacks, Asians, Native Americans, and virtually every other race and nationality are prejudiced in favor of people like themselves.

"Let's just get this out of the way:  The fact is, if you're black in America, you've likely said, thought, or done something racist.  It's just a fact."


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Given I was told the things I said by a moderator, then you might want to pick that mike right back up. White fragility is a term made up by a white woman who is describing the reaction of whites when discussing race. If you don't know what you are talking about try looking it up.
> 
> So let me say this to you, you can play if you want, but you will be reported.
> 
> Every time.



Progressives, always inventing new terms to excuse their bad behavior.

Do you deny that there is "black fragility"?


----------



## Markle

bgrouse said:


> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin.



Are you oblivious to driving under the influence?  Now we have several states where they did not believe their highway fatality rate was high enough so they encouraged the use of marijuana.  What a grand idea!


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Then there are the whites who know bullshit when they read it.........


Or you mean deny the truth when you read it.......


----------



## Asclepias

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.


----------



## bgrouse

Markle said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to driving under the influence?
Click to expand...

Are you oblivious to the fact that buying alcohol does not equal drunk driving? Buying alcohol hurts me no more than buying a gun. It's how you use it.


----------



## Markle

OldLady said:


> What I meant was, it will take work in order to get white people to listen. Like what you are doing now. Isn't that "more work?"



Why do you not think no work is merited to get black people to listen?  To listen to people with solutions and NOT to race baiters?  What if the Rev. Al Sharpton's and Jesse Jackson's were preaching just the opposite of what they do today?




Please show us the videos of white people doing the same things.


----------



## LOIE

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?


I want to share this chapter from my book. I am sincerely trying to point out just what she is talking about:
WHAT WE DON’T KNOW CAN HURT US

I read an opinion column that stated, “Since many traditional history books written by the white majority society in the past have excluded or distorted information about certain aspects of slavery, readers are often misinformed and thus miseducated.”

In my case, that’s putting it mildly.  I can, to this day, remember one particular page of my high school history book.  In the lower left hand corner there was a picture of slaves picking cotton.  The paragraph above it said that black people were brought to the U.S. from Africa and that they picked cotton every day.  The following paragraph said that while they picked cotton they sang songs, and that’s how we got Negro spirituals.

And that was the extent of my education on American slavery days.  As I got older and realized that there were problems relating back to slavery days, I remember thinking, “It didn’t look so bad.”

But little did I know of the real suffering that was inflicted on black people when they were taken from their homeland and brought to these shores. I knew nothing of the ships where men were literally thrown in on top of each other, many getting desperately sick and others dying on the long voyage to the slave owners plantations. I knew nothing of the islands where they were taken to be “made into slave,” where things like cutting open pregnant women were used to instill fear in their hearts and force them to submit.  I knew nothing of the tricks used to pit one black man against another while bowing down to the white man.  I knew nothing of the separation of families, the breeding of strong, muscular men for field work and the distinct differences created between “field *******” and “house *******.”

But now with the helpful guidance of a loving husband and reading books I never even knew existed, I am beginning to see.  My eyes are beginning to open and see the truths that have been hidden from me for most of my life.  And now that they are open, I will never close them to these truths again.

We form our opinions from life’s experiences and from the knowledge we acquire along the way.  Little knowledge equals little understanding.  More knowledge equals more understanding.  Much knowledge equals much understanding.

We’ve often heard it said that what we don’t know can’t hurt us.  But in this case, I believe it can.  I believe it does.  I believe it hurts us all very badly.


----------



## Markle

bgrouse said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to driving under the influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you oblivious to the fact that buying alcohol does not equal drunk driving? Buying alcohol hurts me no more than buying a gun. It's how you use it.
Click to expand...


An underage white kid/black kid whoever, buying booze is going to use it to sterilize a cut finger?


----------



## LOIE

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about hate on the black end. This again is the major problem when we start talking to whites about this issue. We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us. Then when you call our anger hate you miss everything. There is no both sides of the same coin here old lady. There is the hate whites created and the angry response to that hate by those who have had to suffer with the hate whites have.
Click to expand...

Another thing I wrote seems to apply very well here:

When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning. 

I now believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  You see, most of us still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views and actions of the oppressed.


----------



## Markle

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share this chapter from my book. I am sincerely trying to point out just what she is talking about:
> WHAT WE DON’T KNOW CAN HURT US
> 
> I read an opinion column that stated, “Since many traditional history books written by the white majority society in the past have excluded or distorted information about certain aspects of slavery, readers are often misinformed and thus miseducated.”
> 
> In my case, that’s putting it mildly.  I can, to this day, remember one particular page of my high school history book.  In the lower left hand corner there was a picture of slaves picking cotton.  The paragraph above it said that black people were brought to the U.S. from Africa and that they picked cotton every day.  The following paragraph said that while they picked cotton they sang songs, and that’s how we got Negro spirituals.
> 
> And that was the extent of my education on American slavery days.  As I got older and realized that there were problems relating back to slavery days, I remember thinking, “It didn’t look so bad.”
> 
> But little did I know of the real suffering that was inflicted on black people when they were taken from their homeland and brought to these shores. I knew nothing of the ships where men were literally thrown in on top of each other, many getting desperately sick and others dying on the long voyage to the slave owners plantations. I knew nothing of the islands where they were taken to be “made into slave,” where things like cutting open pregnant women were used to instill fear in their hearts and force them to submit.  I knew nothing of the tricks used to pit one black man against another while bowing down to the white man.  I knew nothing of the separation of families, the breeding of strong, muscular men for field work and the distinct differences created between “field *******” and “house *******.”
> 
> But now with the helpful guidance of a loving husband and reading books I never even knew existed, I am beginning to see.  My eyes are beginning to open and see the truths that have been hidden from me for most of my life.  And now that they are open, I will never close them to these truths again.
> 
> We form our opinions from life’s experiences and from the knowledge we acquire along the way.  Little knowledge equals little understanding.  More knowledge equals more understanding.  Much knowledge equals much understanding.
> 
> We’ve often heard it said that what we don’t know can’t hurt us.  But in this case, I believe it can.  I believe it does.  I believe it hurts us all very badly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .....
> 
> You are not familiar with the totality of my posting here. ......




Of course I am. You haven't been around long, newbie.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> ......
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning......




And vice versa?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And vice versa?
Click to expand...


White people should be seen and not heard, didn't you read the article?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .....
> 
> This is not a troll thread. And YOU don't know what my intentions are. .....




Of course it is. Your intentions are as obvious as your faulty logic.


----------



## bgrouse

Markle said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to driving under the influence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you oblivious to the fact that buying alcohol does not equal drunk driving? Buying alcohol hurts me no more than buying a gun. It's how you use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An underage white kid/black kid whoever, buying booze is going to use it to sterilize a cut finger?
Click to expand...

No, he'll probably drink it. This doesn't mean he'll get drunk or drive afterwards. That's a baseless assumption by you, like liberals who assume people who buy guns will commit mass murder with them.


----------



## bgrouse

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about hate on the black end. This again is the major problem when we start talking to whites about this issue. We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us. Then when you call our anger hate you miss everything. There is no both sides of the same coin here old lady. There is the hate whites created and the angry response to that hate by those who have had to suffer with the hate whites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thing I wrote seems to apply very well here:
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning.
> 
> I now believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  You see, most of us still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views and actions of the oppressed.
Click to expand...

We criticize because we hear bullshit and can think critically. Most black complaints are bullshit. In my experience, negroes are incapable of critical thinking.


----------



## Unkotare

bgrouse said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about hate on the black end. This again is the major problem when we start talking to whites about this issue. We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us. Then when you call our anger hate you miss everything. There is no both sides of the same coin here old lady. There is the hate whites created and the angry response to that hate by those who have had to suffer with the hate whites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thing I wrote seems to apply very well here:
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning.
> 
> I now believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  You see, most of us still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views and actions of the oppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We criticize because we hear bullshit and can think critically. Most black complaints are bullshit. In my experience, negroes are incapable of critical thinking.
Click to expand...



What makes you think YOU are capable of judging anyone's ability to think critically?


----------



## bgrouse

Unkotare said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about hate on the black end. This again is the major problem when we start talking to whites about this issue. We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us. Then when you call our anger hate you miss everything. There is no both sides of the same coin here old lady. There is the hate whites created and the angry response to that hate by those who have had to suffer with the hate whites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thing I wrote seems to apply very well here:
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning.
> 
> I now believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  You see, most of us still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views and actions of the oppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We criticize because we hear bullshit and can think critically. Most black complaints are bullshit. In my experience, negroes are incapable of critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think YOU are capable of judging anyone's ability to think critically?
Click to expand...

Among other things, multiple discussions on this forum.


----------



## Unkotare

bgrouse said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about hate on the black end. This again is the major problem when we start talking to whites about this issue. We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us. Then when you call our anger hate you miss everything. There is no both sides of the same coin here old lady. There is the hate whites created and the angry response to that hate by those who have had to suffer with the hate whites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thing I wrote seems to apply very well here:
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning.
> 
> I now believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  You see, most of us still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views and actions of the oppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We criticize because we hear bullshit and can think critically. Most black complaints are bullshit. In my experience, negroes are incapable of critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think YOU are capable of judging anyone's ability to think critically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Among other things, multiple discussions on this forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you see it, then you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but I also hear what IM2 is saying about whites understanding where the hate comes from on the black end.  It's obvious, and it is something we can't just dismiss as stemming from a long time ago.  It's there now so it still has to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about hate on the black end. This again is the major problem when we start talking to whites about this issue. We are talking about whites having the inability to listen to us. Then when you call our anger hate you miss everything. There is no both sides of the same coin here old lady. There is the hate whites created and the angry response to that hate by those who have had to suffer with the hate whites have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thing I wrote seems to apply very well here:
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning.
> 
> I now believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  You see, most of us still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views and actions of the oppressed.
Click to expand...

You are one of the few white people I would respect. I hate people asking me a question so they can argue or attempt the "white person knows best" routine.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> You are not familiar with the totality of my posting here. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am. You haven't been around long, newbie.
Click to expand...


No you really aren't.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> This is not a troll thread. And YOU don't know what my intentions are. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. Your intentions are as obvious as your faulty logic.
Click to expand...


If what you claim were my intentions I would have just posted up stuff from Farrakhan. Shut the fuck up idiot.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call per capita bullshit if you want, doesn't change the reality that a mere 14% of the population are responsible for an inordinate amount of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't really respond but sometimes you just have to, not for you, but for others to see the counter points. This comes closer to my interest. As some one who has studied and investigated crime for some 10 odd years by now.
> 
> I can say this with 100% certainty : *The real big crime is almost always white*. Chinese triads and Japanese yakuza are the two exceptions.
> 
> We can always debate if the Latin American drug cartels and criminal organizations are white but they themselves do not identify with blacks. _La Eme _for example is a racist organization. Russian mafia gangs and the powerful _Vory V Zakone_ brotherhood are white.
> 
> Italian organized crime is white : _Napolitan Camorra_, Sicilian cosa nostra mafia, _Calbrian Ndragheta_ and _Puglian Sacra, Corona Unita_ are all true blue Italian organizations all are white. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra. In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. European organized crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power and money.
> 
> The only global black organized crime which has impact on greater scale is Nigerian organized crime. However, it is debatable how powerful it is. As they are black and they are dealing white racists thus are not allowed to have a piece of the pie of the real big crime scene. It has never the less its place on the global crime scene.
> 
> *How do they affect you are any other white American or European and their safety ? *
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. They are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. Then, there are the Wall street jugglers who are also organized criminals and who are the main reason why the average white Americans and brits are in the deep shit, loose their homes, insurances.
> 
> They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, clothing are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it.
> 
> You know nothing.
> You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene.
> 
> They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang banger.
> 
> There are no funds in the black ghetto areas which could pay up the money needed for the tons of drugs they import annually into USA and Europe. It's the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it. That is the economical fact. This is good to remember. The same goes for Europe too.
> 
> *Not that I say that street crime is harmless or anything.*
> 
> It has to be taken seriously too, but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white organized criminals live there in peace.
> 
> If you step away from only looking at the “classical” crimes that are abundant in impoverished portions of a society and look at any crime whatsoever (maybe excluding minor offenses like speeding and such), then you will see that blacks commit way less crimes that white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin. A bullet from a negro does. Nobody said whites don't do crime, but it's the negroes that stupidly do the crimes that don't benefit anyone and cause bodily harm. It's called violent crime. Are you seriously comparing illegal DVDs and tobacco to violent crime? Even speeding is more dangerous.
Click to expand...


Well that same white guy  drunk behind the wheel of a car can put you in a wheel chair  or a coffin. Whiles lead in violent crime also.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [re:anti-black violence]
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. IM2 *
> *Let’s just get this out of the way: The fact is, if you’re white in America, you’ve likely said, thought, or done something racist. It’s just a fact. We were all brought up in a white supremacist culture. Not only do we passively participate in institutionalized racism as white people, we benefit from it! To shy away from that is to put oneself (yet again) above people of color. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you want to be fair, and I know that is your ultimate goal, you have to add blacks, Asians, Native Americans, and virtually every other race and nationality are prejudiced in favor of people like themselves.
> 
> "Let's just get this out of the way:  The fact is, if you're black in America, you've likely said, thought, or done something racist.  It's just a fact."
Click to expand...


Yeah lets just get this out of the way. Blacks react to the racism we get.  Things are not exactly the same by race Markle. If we think a certain way about whites, it is because of what whites have continually done to us for almost 400 years. Whites always fail to understand this, it'.s like whites choose to have amnesia.

So what you are doing is exactly what the writer describes as it pertains to white fragility.  So if we want to be fair we try understanding how blacks, Asians, native Americans and others feel about the consistent racism they have gotten from whites instead of trying to say that we all have thought racist things like we all have he same experiences.

Think about it, if I think bad things about whites after I read some of the stuff from the majority of whites posting here, is it because I am thinking racist thoughts? This is how many whites try making false equivalences with racism.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is her talking about discussions on race where non whites provide their opinions to whites about their feelings about the racism they see. Now while you believe the word is overused, I posit it is overused by whites primarily who see any mention of racism done by whites as racism against whites.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the word _racism_ is over-used by Whites who frequently complain about Black racism against Whites?
Click to expand...


Yep. Because no one black has created a law or policy that purposefully denies whites of opportunity, Calling you a white boy doesn't deny you a job.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> So maybe you think about this the next time you decide to use a term such as coon, or when you see one of your fellow whites talking about how we are supposed to be naturally dumber than whites.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are so sensitive about certain forms of speech I'd like to know how you feel about the following speech forms commonly referred to as "rap."  Based on the sales volume of the recordings (individual artists & publishers noted) it seems these speech forms are widely popular among young Blacks.
> 
> Lyrics from some currently popular Black rap "artists:"
> ======================================
> 
> 
> "Kill the white people.   We gonna make them hurt.   Kill the white people but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha."
> 
> (Kill d'White People.  Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Niggas in the church say kill whitey all night long.   The white man is the devil.   The CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute.   Drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant.   Let's go and kill some rednecks.  Menace Clan ain't afraid.   I got the .380.   The homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby.   I said.  I said.  I said kill whitey all night long.  A nigga dumping on your white ass.   Fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast.  I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."
> 
> (Kill Whitey.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Devils fear this brand new shit.   I bleed them next time I see them.   I prey on these devils.  Look what it has come to,   Who you gonna run to when we get to mobbing, filling his body up with lead?  Yah, cracker in my way.  Slitting.  Slit his throat.  Watch his body shake.   Watch his body shake.  That's how we do it in the motherfucking San Francisco Bay.  Sitting on the dock of  the dirty with my AK."
> 
> (Heat--featuring Jet and Spice 1.  Paris, Unleashed, 1998.  Unleashed Records.  Whirling Records.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "These devils make me sick.   I love to fill them full of holes.   Kill them all in the daytime, broad motherfucking daylight.   12 o'clock.  Grab the Glock.  Why wait for night."
> 
> (Sweatin Bullets.  Brand Nubian.  Everything Is Everything, 1994.  Elektra Entertainment. Warner Communications.)
> 
> 
> "A fight, a fight, a ****** and a white.   If the ****** don't win then we all jump in.  Smoking all America's white boys."
> 
> (A Fight.  Apache Ain't Shit.  1993, Tommy Boy Music.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "I kill a devil right now.   I say kill whitey all nighty long.  I stabbed a fuckng Jew with a steeple.  I would kill a cracker for nothing,  just for the fuck of it.  Menace Clan kill a cracker, jack 'em even quicker.  Catch that devil sleeping.   Blow his fucking brains out."
> 
> (Fuck a Record Deal.   Menace Clan.  Da Hood.   Rap-A-Lot Records.   Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "To all my Universal Soldier's.  Stay at attention while I strategize an invasion.   The mission be assassination.   Snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard ‘round the world.  My plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage.   See, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler.   Lyrical specialist.  Underworld terrorist.   Keep the unity thick like mud.   Pulling out gats.  Launching deadly attacks."
> 
> (Blood for Blood; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, Wu-Tang Records.)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Won't be satisfied until the devils I see are all dead.   My brother is sending me more guns from down South, pale face.    It's all about brothers rising up.  Wising up.  Sizing up our situation.   You be fucking with my turf when you be fucking with my race.  Now face your maker and take your last breath.  The time is half-past death.    It's the Armageddon.   Go into the garage.  Find that old  camouflage.   Cracker-shooting nightly."
> 
> (What the Fuck.  Brand Nubian.   Everything Is Everything.  Elektra Entertainment.   Warner Communications.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Like my niggas from South Central Los Angeles.  They found that they couldn't handle us.   Bloods>  CRIPS.  On the same squad with the Essays (Latino gangs).  And nigga, it's time to rob and mob and break the white man.
> 
> (The Day the Niggaz Took Over.  Dr Dre.   The Chronic, 1993.  Interscope Records, under Time Warner.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Bust a Glock; devils get shot.    When God give the word me herd like the buffalo through the neighborhood.  Watch me blast.    I'm killing more crackers than Bosnia-Herzegovina each and everyday.   Don't bust until you see the whites of his eyes.   The whites of his skin.   Louis Farrakhan .   Bloods and CRIPS and little old me.  And we all getting ready for the enemy."
> 
> (Enemy.  Ice Cube.   Lethal Injection.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group), United Kingdom.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Devil, to gangbanging there's a positive side and the positive side is this:  Sooner than later the brothers will come to Islam and they will be the soldiers for the war.  What war, you ask?   Armageddon.  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha."
> 
> Armageddon, RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA. )
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Subtract the devils that get smoked.  We're people.  Black people steal your mind back.  Don't die in their wilderness.    Let's point our heaters the other way.
> 
> (Dial 7.  Diggable Planets.  Blowout Comb, 1994.   Pendulum Records.   Thorn EMI  (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Get them devil-made guns and leave them demons bleeding.  Give them back whips and just feed them bullets."
> 
> (Wicked Ways.   Sunz of Man.   One Million Strong.   The Album, 1995, Mergela Records,Solar/Hines Co., Prolific Records.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "It's time to send the devil to the essence.    This is a must because there ain't no reform or trust.  You get a Glock, you see a devil, bust.    They'll be calling us the trigger men.   The nappy-knotty red-beard devil-assassin.  Lord make a law.   At midnight I'll be bashing.  Field niggas are locked in until 2005."
> 
> (Field Niggaz in a Huddle.   Professor Griff.   Blood of the Prophet.  Lethal Records.)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked.   You should've heard the bitch scream.   Sticking guns in crackers' mouths.    The cops can't stop it.   Remember 4-29-92.  Come on.   Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you.  Cracker, we've been through your area.   Mass hysteria.  Led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."
> 
> (Mad Nigga.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "The black man is god.   Buy a Tec and let loose in the Vatican.   I love the black faces.  So put your Bible in the attic."
> 
> (Ain't No Mystery; Brand Nubian, In God We Trust, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> "Dropping verses.  Casting curses.   Throwing these hexes on the devils.    Respect to Farrakhan.  But I'm the jungle-don.  The new guerrilla.  Top-ranked honky killer.   What do blacks do.   They just keep on blowing devils away.   Devil fucking cracker.    I'm tightening up the laces to my steel-toed boots.  So I can walk.  Stomp.  We stomp this devil down in the park."
> 
> (Planet of da Apes.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government.    The brothers and sisters threw their fists in the air.    It's open season on crackers, you know.  The morgue will be full of Caucasian John Doe's.   I make the riot shit look like a fairy tale.   Oh my god, Allah, have mercy,  I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man.  They must be forgetting; it's time for Armageddon.   And I won't rest until they're all dead."
> 
> (Goin Bananas.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "The crackers ain't shit.   Chase them out of the jungle.   Now raise up off the planet.   We get the 12 gauge; shot to the chest.    We hitting devils up.   Da Lench Mob.  Environmental terrorist.   I gripped the Glock and had to knock his head from his shoulders.    I got the 30.06 on the rooftop.   Pop, pop.   So many devils die.    Make sure I kill them.   Lynch a thousand a week if it's necessary."
> 
> (Environmental Terrorist.  Da Lench Mob.   Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fuck them laws because the Mob is coming raw.  Nigga, is you down because it's the Final Call.     Grab your gat.  Know the three will start busting.   I'm trying to take them down.   The war of wars with no fucking scores.   April 29 was a chance to realize .   The g.'s are out to kill.    We got crackers to kill.   Wending them back in on a ship to Europe.  They deserve it.   A nation-wide riot across America.  This is the Final Call on black man and black woman.  Rich and poor, rise up."
> 
> (Final Call Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Deal with the devil with my motherfucking steel .   White man is something I tried to study.  But I got my hands bloody.   Yeah.    I met Farrakhan and had dinner."
> 
> (When Will They Shoot.  Ice Cube.  The Predator.  Priority Records.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "I pledge allegiance to only the black.   Black, you had best prepare for the coming of war.  Look at you devil.   Now you're sweating.   I'm telling you.  You can't run from the hand of Armageddon.    He eats his pig-steak rare so he can taste the blood."
> 
> (No Time.  RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Buck the devil; boom.   Shoot you with my .22.   I got plenty of crew.  I take out white boys.    We got big toys with the one-mile scope.  taking whitey's throat."
> 
> (Buck tha Devil.  Da Lench Mob.  Guerrillas in tha Mist.  Eastwest Records America. Elektra.  Atlantic.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Camouflaged for the mission.   Become Bonnie and Clyde.   Carry .45's in these last days.  An original black man with a plan to run these devils off our motherfucking land.   The Sunz of Man war track.    Kept gun in hand, stalking the land."
> 
> (Can I See You.  Sunz of Man.  Threat Records.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "I'm black with a bat, swinging at the head of a honky.   The Terrorists about to murder your ass."
> 
> (Blow Dem Hoes Up.   The Terrorists.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "Waiting for the crackers.   Smuggle his mug is in the gutters.  So we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination.  Time is wasting.   So who is in association with the ****** retaliation.   It needs your total cooperation.  A confrontation will be fought by the younger generation   Because we got determination.  All we need is organization."
> 
> (Purse Snatchers.   Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> "The real black army is in jail.    Come on my fellow prisoners.   time to go to war.    What we need to do is point the guns in the right direction.    Me and my piece came to claim the brown man's cut.     Infiltrate until it burns down.    what we need to be talking about is what we gonna do to them.  I'll get revenge if it's the last thing I do.   they got us brainwashed to be the minority.   but when we kill them off we gonna be the majority.   If the whites speak up then I'll lead my people.   Because two wrongs don't make it right but it damn sure make us equal.   I'm inciting riots so let's start the looting.   In this revolution I loathe my enemy."
> 
> (2 Wrongs.  Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
Click to expand...


I don't listen to that and you've set a lot of time looking for this and none of it has anything to do with the thread topic.

So when those lyrics are transformed into laws and policies that punish whites for being white then we'll talk about what I think.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have answered your questions. Plus you answer your own questions with the attitude you are taking. It's the exact behavior being described by he Professor, that's why I think what I do. I am not suggesting you accept anything I express without question. What I do say is that you look at yourself after reading the appropriate information and see if you are exhibiting those behaviors stated. Your attitude is one of you do not accept what I say that is based upon my personal experience because your experience that incudes never facing white racism tells you that it no longer exists, so then your experience and opinion is more important to the extent that you  can question and doubt me you, but I must accept what I say to include your suggestion  of what black peons I should think like.(from your perspective as a white person) on racism. This is exactly what the professor is talking about. How your whiteness allows you to think as you do. I can't help that you havened a conversation well above your pay grade. that you cannot understand. So maybe if you read what is given to you, beginning with the article in the OP and actually do some research on white fragility, you might be able to understand what is being said to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't answered the questions ... And simply stating you have answered them isn't an answer.
> 
> I haven't answered my own questions as a matter of attitude ... Because my attitude doesn't answer my question.
> I have read the article ... I asked you to specifically point out where you came to idea it applies to my behavior ... Saying it does will not accomplish that.
> 
> I haven't made any unsupported assumption about your life experiences ... Shit, I haven't even mentioned racism (I did include what Mr Sowell commented on it).
> I certainly didn't suggest that racism doesn't exist ... Nor did I suggest that my opinion was any more or less important than yours.
> I never called black people inferior ... Much less peons ... Those are your words, not mine.
> I never suggested that you were required to think one way or another ... Just that you couldn't falsely accuse me of stuff I didn't do (like you have in evidence above).
> 
> It has nothing to do with what the professor said ... And I have repeatedly asked you to show me where it applies to my activities ... And you haven't.
> Your insults won't change the facts ... Your empty insistence won't change the facts.
> 
> Either prove your case in regards to what you have theorized about me ... Or quit accusing me of something I haven't done.
> Here's a hint ... Saying it is true isn't proof ...
> 
> I am not fragile ... Nor I am too scared to listen to your life experiences with racism.
> Shit ... I keep asking you to expound and explain ... While you make empty blanket accusation that are not indicative of my behavior ...
> Much less proof of the premise discussed in the OP.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well the OP  is about what the professor said. And again you are exhibiting the very behavior described. Listening is not telling me how I need to read Thomas Sowell. What you have said is that you won't give credence to what blacks are saying and that you won't enable it because it is, to paraphrase you, bullshit. Now that's exactly what the professor is talking about.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And vice versa?
Click to expand...


I'm sure he listens but what you need to understand as a white man is this, things have not been the same for blacks and whites. Furthermore we have heard learned and have been educated on he white story. But this is another example of white fragility. Let's make it about me, my feelings are more important than . those of the person of color trying to explain how they feel.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [re:anti-black violence]
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. IM2 *
> *Let’s just get this out of the way: The fact is, if you’re white in America, you’ve likely said, thought, or done something racist. It’s just a fact. We were all brought up in a white supremacist culture. Not only do we passively participate in institutionalized racism as white people, we benefit from it! To shy away from that is to put oneself (yet again) above people of color. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you want to be fair, and I know that is your ultimate goal, you have to add blacks, Asians, Native Americans, and virtually every other race and nationality are prejudiced in favor of people like themselves.
> 
> "Let's just get this out of the way:  The fact is, if you're black in America, you've likely said, thought, or done something racist.  It's just a fact."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah lets just get this out of the way. Blacks react to the racism we get.  Things are not exactly the same by race Markle. If we think a certain way about whites, it is because of what whites have continually done to us for almost 400 years. Whites always fail to understand this, it'.s like whites choose to have amnesia.
> 
> So what you are doing is exactly what the writer describes as it pertains to white fragility.  So if we want to be fair we try understanding how blacks, Asians, native Americans and others feel about the consistent racism they have gotten from whites instead of trying to say that we all have thought racist things like we all have he same experiences.
> 
> Think about it, if I think bad things about whites after I read some of the stuff from the majority of whites posting here, is it because I am thinking racist thoughts? This is how many whites try making false equivalences with racism.
Click to expand...



I thought you said there was no such thing as race?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And vice versa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he listens but what you need to understand ....
Click to expand...



Was I talking to you? STFU


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin. A bullet from a negro does. Nobody said whites don't do crime, but it's the negroes that stupidly do the crimes that don't benefit anyone and cause bodily harm. It's called violent crime. Are you seriously comparing illegal DVDs and tobacco to violent crime? Even speeding is more dangerous.


Are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
Are you saying that black people have killed more white people throughout history than white people have killed black people ?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And vice versa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he listens but what you need to understand as a white man is this, things have not been the same for blacks and whites. Furthermore we have heard learned and have been educated on he white story. But this is another example of white fragility. Let's make it about me, my feelings are more important than . those of the person of color trying to explain how they feel.
Click to expand...


Fuck your feelings.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Couldn't have been the liver damage.


What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.

And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Well the OP  is about what the professor said. And again you are exhibiting the very behavior described. Listening is not telling me how I need to read Thomas Sowell. What you have said is that you won't give credence to what blacks are saying and that you won't enable it because it is, to paraphrase you, bullshit. Now that's exactly what the professor is talking about.



I didn't ask if you think I am exhibiting the behavior described ... I asked you how you came to that conclusion.
If you are attempting to suggest that giving you alternative opportunities to explore different points of view (Thomas Sowell) is something you are not interested in ... Then I can hear you and can understand that.

I didn't apply nor remove any credence associated with you sharing your feelings ... Instead I engaged your responses and enabled the ability for us to have a discussion.
You still haven't explained how my action reflect the principles discussed in the OP ... And the "bullshit" part is more squarely centered on the fact you haven't been able to accurately reflect any of what you perceive to be my activities.

I guess if you are trying to express your feelings ... And that you would just like to paint me as some kind of evil white person ... Well, I hear you.
Your failure to provide proof or see things any other way, probably has more to do with your intent than my understanding.

To wit ... I can only say ... You have not proven your or the professor's case in the matter.
But look ... If it helps you think that I suffer from your fairytale white fragility ... It isn't really going to help you or damage me in any way.

If you care to further pursue fruitless endeavors ... I am willing to enable your folly.

.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [re:anti-black violence]
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. IM2 *
> *Let’s just get this out of the way: The fact is, if you’re white in America, you’ve likely said, thought, or done something racist. It’s just a fact. We were all brought up in a white supremacist culture. Not only do we passively participate in institutionalized racism as white people, we benefit from it! To shy away from that is to put oneself (yet again) above people of color. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you want to be fair, and I know that is your ultimate goal, you have to add blacks, Asians, Native Americans, and virtually every other race and nationality are prejudiced in favor of people like themselves.
> 
> "Let's just get this out of the way:  The fact is, if you're black in America, you've likely said, thought, or done something racist.  It's just a fact."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah lets just get this out of the way. Blacks react to the racism we get.  Things are not exactly the same by race Markle. If we think a certain way about whites, it is because of what whites have continually done to us for almost 400 years. Whites always fail to understand this, it'.s like whites choose to have amnesia.
> 
> So what you are doing is exactly what the writer describes as it pertains to white fragility.  So if we want to be fair we try understanding how blacks, Asians, native Americans and others feel about the consistent racism they have gotten from whites instead of trying to say that we all have thought racist things like we all have he same experiences.
> 
> Think about it, if I think bad things about whites after I read some of the stuff from the majority of whites posting here, is it because I am thinking racist thoughts? This is how many whites try making false equivalences with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said there was no such thing as race?
Click to expand...


I really don't think you want to try this with me son. Race is an artificial construct but as long as people are going to talk using race then we will use race in examples. Understand? Now I know you call yourself dong something but what you are about to do is make yourself answer a whole bunch of questions whites like you never answer,


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the OP  is about what the professor said. And again you are exhibiting the very behavior described. Listening is not telling me how I need to read Thomas Sowell. What you have said is that you won't give credence to what blacks are saying and that you won't enable it because it is, to paraphrase you, bullshit. Now that's exactly what the professor is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask if you think I am exhibiting the behavior described ... I asked you how you came to that conclusion.
> If you are attempting to suggest that giving you alternative opportunities to explore different points of view (Thomas Sowell) is something you are not interested in ... Then I can hear you and can understand that.
> 
> I didn't apply nor remove any credence associated with you sharing your feelings ... Instead I engaged your responses and enabled the ability for us to have a discussion.
> You still haven't explained how my action reflect the principles discussed in the OP ... And the "bullshit" part is more squarely centered on the fact you haven't been able to accurately reflect any of what you perceive to be my activities.
> 
> I guess if you are trying to express your feelings ... And that you would just like to paint me as some kind of evil white person ... Well, I hear you.
> Your failure to provide proof or see things any other way, probably has more to do with your intent than my understanding.
> 
> To wit ... I can only say ... You have not proven your or the professor's case in the matter.
> But look ... If it helps you think that I suffer from your fairytale white fragility ... It isn't really going to help you or damage me in any way.
> 
> If you care to further pursue fruitless endeavors ... I am willing to enable your folly.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I have told your stupid ass 100 times how I came to my conclusion. You telling me tp explore a point of view according to you as a white  person is exactly what the professor talks about as part of white fragility.  Instead of accepting my experience you feel you need to tell me how I need to see a different point of view that is exactly what white fragility is. I know what Sowells point of view is and it is one supported by those like you because it ignores the racism whites have implemented by law and policy and he damages created to place blame on blacks. So then are you listening to my experience or are you suggesting how I should see things from your perspective? You are doing the second which is not listening and it is making this about what YOU think and how I should see things as YOU think hey are.  Why do I as a black man, need to hear what another black man says in order to come to a belief of how racism has affected me? You have exhibited he very behaviors the professor talks about. You still are doing this. You have been told this more than once. So if this is above your head and you cannot understand, maybe you need to do the research.  Maybe YOU need to look at things from a different point of view.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I have told your stupid ass 100 times how I came to my conclusion. You telling me tp explore a point of view according to you as a white  person is exactly what the professor talks about as part of white fragility.  Instead of accepting my experience you feel you need to tell me how I need to see a different point of view that is exactly what white fragility is. I know what Sowells point of view is and it is one supported by those like you because it ignores the racism whites have implemented by law and policy and he damages created to place blame on blacks. So then are you listening to my experience or are you suggesting how I should see things from your perspective? You are doing the second which is not listening and it is making this about what YOU think and how I should see things as YOU think hey are.  Why do I as a black man, need to hear what another black man says in order to come to a belief of how racism has affected me? You have exhibited he very behaviors the professor talks about. You still are doing this. You have been told this more than once. So if this is above your head and you cannot understand, maybe you need to do the research.  Maybe YOU need to look at things from a different point of view.



You told me a lot of things ... Your inability to accurately connect them to principles discussed the OP is not a question of my intelligence.

I haven't instructed you to do anything ... Nor have I dismissed your continued failure to make a coherent point or argument.
It is not my shortcoming that you have the misconception that I am required to accept the utter garbage you spout as a condition of listening.
Furthermore ... If you think my willingness to engage in conversations about race and your experiences somehow proves the principles in the OP ... You're a retard.
If anything you produced provides you with the opportunity to talk over my head ... It is only because you are standing on a pile of bullshit.


The simple expectation that whatever you say should go unchallenged and be accepted as gospel without exception ... Is a far more appropriate display of your fragility ... Not mine.

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
Click to expand...


Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin. A bullet from a negro does. Nobody said whites don't do crime, but it's the negroes that stupidly do the crimes that don't benefit anyone and cause bodily harm. It's called violent crime. Are you seriously comparing illegal DVDs and tobacco to violent crime? Even speeding is more dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that white people have been less violent throughout history than black people ?
> Are you saying that black people have killed more white people throughout history than white people have killed black people ?
Click to expand...


Well, it was a little harder to kill many without guns....


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.


I always find it funny how the people who talk about successful Asian people are doing are never Asian people themselves.

Why is that ?

Asian people have been allowed by the white supremacist to so called succeed. We see what happens with North Korea when Asian countries try to break free from white supremacy.

Plus Asian men are not as much of threat genetically as black men. 

Black men threaten white male masculinity

That's why you get many white supremacists who marry and breed with Asian women. They'll take a half Asian-half white, Keanu Reeves looking guy over and half black-half white Barack Obama all day.


----------



## BlackSand

Paul Essien said:


> I always find it funny how the people who talk about successful Asian people are doing are never Asian people themselves.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Asian people have been allowed by the white supremacist to so called succeed. We see what happens with North Korea when Asian countries try to break free from white supremacy.
> 
> Plus Asian men are not as much of threat genetically as black men.
> 
> Black men threaten white male masculinity
> 
> That's why you get many white supremacists who marry and breed with Asian women. They'll take a half Asian-half white, Keanu Reeves looking guy over and half black-half white Barack Obama all day.



Asians tend to find success through methods that are not accurately portrayed in your points above.
I am certain there are exceptions, But there is a common similarity first generation Asian immigrants experience through applied direction and sacrifice.

It is not uncommon for Asian immigrant families to actively select one member of the family that is chosen to succeed.
The rest of the family is often forced into a support role, regardless the sacrifice that means.
One sibling will be chosen to attend college ... While another may be chosen to manage the counter at the family grocery store (just an example).

Through the generations of the same applied principles ... A larger section of the extended family is "allowed" to succeed.
That application of principles often allows for a greater overall exponential success rate.

The practice can be brutal and grueling ... Those not chosen are forced to accept their "place".
Those that are chosen are expected to meet certain measures of excellence as a condition of their position.

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I always find it funny how the people who talk about successful Asian people are doing are never Asian people themselves.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Asian people have been allowed by the white supremacist to so called succeed. We see what happens with North Korea when Asian countries try to break free from white supremacy.
> 
> Plus Asian men are not as much of threat genetically as black men.
> 
> Black men threaten white male masculinity
> 
> That's why you get many white supremacists who marry and breed with Asian women. They'll take a half Asian-half white, Keanu Reeves looking guy over and half black-half white Barack Obama all day.
Click to expand...


A lot of the older generations didn't / don't like Asians because of Japan in WW2, the Korean War, or the Vietnam War. (I can't blame them)

So, I think Asians themselves have succeeded by their own devices, in the U.S.A, many have become hyper-educated, and hard-working.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
Click to expand...


What Asian success?

Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination

In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.

Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”

But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education

Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
Click to expand...


Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
Therefor they are an example of success.


----------



## IM2

There is no Asian success, This is a lie whites have made up in order to try shutting up those of color who fight their continuing racism

Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
Click to expand...



Wow. Had to look really hard to find something to complain about.

ceo's?


Ask me how much it matters to me that CEO's may or may not be white.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

A lot of Asians are near the top in income in the U.S.

List of ethnic groups in the United States by household income - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
Click to expand...


There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.

"Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Had to look really hard to find something to complain about.
> 
> ceo's?
> 
> 
> Ask me how much it matters to me that CEO's may or may not be white.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Had to look really hard to find something to complain about.
> 
> ceo's?
> 
> 
> Ask me how much it matters to me that CEO's may or may not be white.
Click to expand...


Ask me how much it matters that none of this is the thread topic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
Click to expand...


Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.

Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A lot of Asians are near the top in income in the U.S.
> 
> List of ethnic groups in the United States by household income - Wikipedia



So let me ask  you this,

What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?

Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
Click to expand...


And this has any relevance to white fragility how?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> 
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Had to look really hard to find something to complain about.
> 
> ceo's?
> 
> 
> Ask me how much it matters to me that CEO's may or may not be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been the liver damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What it did show is that white people take everything for granted. When he started to get the black treatment, it was a WHOA! Moment for him. I would not be surprised if he experience some sort of PSTD trauma from the clear juxtaposition of treatment he received just by changing his skin tone.
> 
> And this is why white people need a system of advantages because white people believe can't compete with black people on an even keel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Had to look really hard to find something to complain about.
> 
> ceo's?
> 
> 
> Ask me how much it matters to me that CEO's may or may not be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask me how much it matters that none of this is the thread topic.
Click to expand...



You're the one that brought it up. Are you dropping that line of argument and admitting it was wrong?


Or are you going to defend it by answering my question?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Asians are near the top in income in the U.S.
> 
> List of ethnic groups in the United States by household income - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
Click to expand...


So, this White fragility fits only with racism against Blacks, and not Asians?

Selfish.....


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes, how will we Whitey's compete with Blacks?
> I mean no one seems very concerned about Asian success here as an issue, but it must be your Black potential for success we fear, LOL sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
Click to expand...



"White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.


Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
Click to expand...


Agreed, White fragility is a lose, lose for Whites, if you put Whites first, all of a sudden you're some kind of boogie man.... But, when Blacks do the same it's understandable, uh huh.


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed, White fragility is a lose, lose for Whites, if you put Whites first, all of a sudden you're some kind of boogie man.... But, when Blacks do the same it's understandable, uh huh.
Click to expand...




They need ever greater levels of bullshit to throw between themselves and the Truth.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?



Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.

If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.

Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.

.


----------



## OldLady

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
Click to expand...

The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The topic oft his thread is another perspective which is about you as a white person can look inward to see why yo think it is always necessary for you to make every discussion of race about how you feel or only what you think is important. You continue showing these behavioral traits awhile actually believing that you aren't and you consistently ask for explanations t probe something when you have  shown time after time. OF course you will have idiots like Correll  who will enable you to keep on with this nonsense and you will actually think that you have a point, But you don't. You've been shown proof and that's that.


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.



Think that is a wonderful point Old Lady.

Dialogue is pretty much a discussion involving at least two points of view (they don't *have* to be contradictory).
Monologue ... Well that is a different story ... And should be accepted as one's desire to express their own point of view ... And is not dependent on open discussion.

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> The topic oft his thread is another perspective which is about you as a white person can look inward to see why yo think it is always necessary for you to make every discussion of race about how you feel or only what you think is important. You continue showing these behavioral traits awhile actually believing that you aren't and you consistently ask for explanations t probe something when you have  shown time after time. OF course you will have idiots like Correll  who will enable you to keep on with this nonsense and you will actually think that you have a point, But you don't. You've been shown proof and that's that.



I know what the topic of thread is ... That has never been in question.
If you want to talk about it ... Explore the implications or expound on what it means to you ... Then get to it.

If you want to call me (or anyone) names and continue to pursue less than productive exploration into the topic you have chosen to address ... Then go pound sand ... 

.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
Click to expand...


I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.

Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic oft his thread is another perspective which is about you as a white person can look inward to see why yo think it is always necessary for you to make every discussion of race about how you feel or only what you think is important. You continue showing these behavioral traits awhile actually believing that you aren't and you consistently ask for explanations t probe something when you have  shown time after time. OF course you will have idiots like Correll  who will enable you to keep on with this nonsense and you will actually think that you have a point, But you don't. You've been shown proof and that's that.
Click to expand...



White Fragility is another excuse for liberals to dismiss valid white interests.


That's all it is.


The national discussion of race currently is you lefties wanting to lecture the rest of US like we are naughty children, and the rest of US being long past done with that.

You race baiting idiot.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.


It depends how you look at the facts

Median family income in 2014:

$61,000 Asian American
$52,500 white
$38,000 Latino
$35,300 black
$33,240 Native American
Asian come on top in median family income but when you change it to personal income

You get:

$24,000 whites
$23,000
$22,000
$21,000
$20,000 Asian American
$19,000
$18,000
$17,000
$16,000 blacks
$15,000 Native Americans
$14,000 Latinos
Asian Americans come out on top of whites in median _family _income only because Asian families have by and large more people working. So this was picked because it supports white ppls stereotype about Asians as successful, which in turn makes it seem like American society is not racist.

And let's break it down even more by nationality:

$26,000 Japanese, Asian Indians
$25,000
$24,000 whites
$23,000 Filipinos
$22,000
$21,000
$20,000 Asian American, Chinese
$19,000 Pacific Islanders
$18,000
$17,000
$16,000 blacks, Koreans, Vietnamese, Cambodians, Laotians
$15,000 Native Americans
$14,000 Latinos
So Asian American covers too broader range so it's pretty much

Most who fled Indo-China after the Vietnam War and came to America with next to nothing are still at the bottom, making less than blacks on average. Even Korean Americans, despite their supposedly high IQs, have not clearly passed blacks, much less whites: they are the same as blacks in terms of median personal income ($16,300) and rate of home ownership


----------



## OldLady

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

"maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
You will change the world in another way.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that is a wonderful point Old Lady.
> 
> Dialogue is pretty much a discussion involving at least two points of view (they don't *have* to be contradictory).
> Monologue ... Well that is a different story ... And should be accepted as one's desire to express their own point of view ... And is not dependent on open discussion.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Racism is about hearing 2 points of view.  You are not wiling to listen to my point of view. You want me to read Thomas Sowell . That's not listening to my point of view.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
Click to expand...




Telling us what we need to understand. Yeah, that's a good way to open a dialog.


How would you like it if I told you what YOU need to understand?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that is a wonderful point Old Lady.
> 
> Dialogue is pretty much a discussion involving at least two points of view (they don't *have* to be contradictory).
> Monologue ... Well that is a different story ... And should be accepted as one's desire to express their own point of view ... And is not dependent on open discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is about hearing 2 points of view.  You are not wiling to listen to my point of view. You want me to read Thomas Sowell . That's not listening to my point of view.
Click to expand...



Racism is about thinking that race determines outcomes, and normally that one's race is superior or another's is inferior.


What you described is meaningful exchange of ideas.


Reading Thomas Sowell would be YOU listening to HIS point of view. 


Which is HALF of a meaningful exchange of ideas.


Is that what you really want? Or do you just want to lecture US?


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table
> 
> People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
> 1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
> 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio*
> 3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
> 4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
> 5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
> 6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
> 
> I took one at random.
> 
> Guess who lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, I DID post the wrong picture!
> 
> Again the deplorable claim ~ 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you still do not get it.
> You don't understand what ratio means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, Einstein share with the class how you get 57/27 to be 1/6000
Click to expand...


Blacks are only 13% of the population. So yes, they rape at a higher rate than anyone else.


----------



## Correll

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to have a real debate about racism with all of the factors on the table
> 
> People have moved past the white liberal guilt syndrome because:
> 1) there is a 5 to 1 Black to White murder ratio
> 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio*
> 3) 20000 to 1 Black to White armed robbery ratio
> 4) Blacks are 1.5X more likely to commit a hate crime than Whites
> 5) Affirmative Action violates people's civil right to education and employment
> 6) the Corrupt Democratic Party blocking Voter ID laws is a violation of people's Right to Vote because it enable Dem Voters to vote multiple times under fake names and non-citizens to erase the votes of American citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
> 
> I took one at random.
> 
> Guess who lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, I DID post the wrong picture!
> 
> Again the deplorable claim ~ 2) *6000 to 1 Black to White rape ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you still do not get it.
> You don't understand what ratio means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, Einstein share with the class how you get 57/27 to be 1/6000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are only 13% of the population. So yes, they rape at a higher rate than anyone else.
Click to expand...



IF they raped at TWICE the rate of the others, they would only be 26% of the preps.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.
Click to expand...


I disagree. This person has major problems with racism. Non racist whites are able to handle a discussion of subject like this without doing all the things this person has done. Even when they disagree with us. I know this from experience. Unfortunately for many here (not including you) I have not just lived isolated .on an all black island without ever having any contact or relationships with white people. Again this is the difference between blacks and whites. Whites can live in places where they may never ever see anyone black.  Blacks cannot say that. I've been to Atlanta, DC, Baltimore and places that are majority black and still you do not have a situation where there are no interactions between blacks and whites. But you go to one of these rural all white towns and see if you can say the same. Or even urban white suburbs.


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.



I haven't attacked anyone.
If what I post to challenge the opinions of the person I am responding to somehow makes them feel threatened ... Then perhaps they are too fragile for this environment.

I don't put much stock in what people would to apply the term racist to (overused and abused).
But I can tell you that my parents raised me completely absent the negative influence their parents (my grandparents) openly displayed in regards to race.

They taught me the importance of independence.
They taught me the foolishness of blaming anyone other than myself for my failures.
They taught me the importance of learning from the world around me ... And the ability to take that and apply it to dedicated purpose.

I have issues with plenty of people I encounter in my daily life ... Those issues are just not ever based on race.
My biggest issue is when people are more interested in blaming someone else than addressing a more proactive and beneficial course of action.
Another issue I have is when people make piss-poor excuses or determinations in order to camouflage their insecurities ... Instead of an honest assessment.

My language may be tough at times ... But it is a tough world out there ... It is better to be prepared.

.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. This person has major problems with racism. Non racist whites are able to handle a discussion of subject like this without doing all the things this person has done. ....
Click to expand...



And there we go.


Since he disagrees with you, he must be racist.


And you claim to want dialog.

lol!!!


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling us what we need to understand. Yeah, that's a good way to open a dialog.
> 
> 
> How would you like it if I told you what YOU need to understand?
Click to expand...


Well if it is what I need to understand then I m fine with it. But you aren't going to present me with things I don't understand. You are going to try presenting me with fake news that  you think are facts I need to understand. The reality here is there are things whites need to understand about black people. Whether or not you like it being said doesn't matter. This is how grown folk come to understandings Correll. Explaining what people don't understand so they can.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. This person has major problems with racism. Non racist whites are able to handle a discussion of subject like this without doing all the things this person has done. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there we go.
> 
> 
> Since he disagrees with you, he must be racist.
> 
> 
> And you claim to want dialog.
> 
> lol!!!
Click to expand...


Well no that's not it. Besides this article is not my opinion but the  facts from. a well known and respected  WHITE Ph.D in the field who is relating her experiences in trying to talk to white people about racism. Maybe you read the article Corell? How about that?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling us what we need to understand. Yeah, that's a good way to open a dialog.
> 
> 
> How would you like it if I told you what YOU need to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it is what I need to understand then I m fine with it. But you aren't going to present me with things I don't understand. You are going to try presenting me with fake news that  you think are facts I need to understand. The reality here is there are things whites need to understand about black people. Whether or not you like it being said doesn't matter. This is how grown folk come to understandings Correll. Explaining what people don't understand so they can.
Click to expand...



So, you want me to understand black people, implying that I don't, 

while you reject the idea that you might need to understand something about white people.



That sounds very much like what I said, earlier, ie that you want to lecture us like we were naughty children.


Grown people don't like being lectured to like they are naughty children.


All you are doing it the same shit that the left has been doing since the 60s. 

And we are done with that. 


VEry much done.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. This person has major problems with racism. Non racist whites are able to handle a discussion of subject like this without doing all the things this person has done. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there we go.
> 
> 
> Since he disagrees with you, he must be racist.
> 
> 
> And you claim to want dialog.
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no that's not it. Besides this article is not my opinion but the  facts from. a well known and respected  WHITE Ph.D in the field who is relating her experiences in trying to talk to white people about racism. Maybe you read the article Corell? How about that?
Click to expand...




The unsupported opinion of a PHD, is just as much an unsupported opinion as anyone else's.

It is not fact.


If there was any attempt at supporting data in the link, you should have led with that, instead of the normal race bullshit.


White Fragility is just another excuse for liberals to dismiss arguments they can't refute honestly.


----------



## Marion Morrison

What poster posts in this forum and this forum only? The poster who's obsessed with race, that's who. 

Now I ain't mentionin' no names, but.. 

The truth is self-evident.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. This person has major problems with racism. Non racist whites are able to handle a discussion of subject like this without doing all the things this person has done. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there we go.
> 
> 
> Since he disagrees with you, he must be racist.
> 
> 
> And you claim to want dialog.
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no that's not it. Besides this article is not my opinion but the  facts from. a well known and respected  WHITE Ph.D in the field who is relating her experiences in trying to talk to white people about racism. Maybe you read the article Corell? How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unsupported opinion of a PHD, is just as much an unsupported opinion as anyone else's.
> 
> It is not fact.
> 
> 
> If there was any attempt at supporting data in the link, you should have led with that, instead of the normal race bullshit.
> 
> 
> White Fragility is just another excuse for liberals to dismiss arguments they can't refute honestly.
Click to expand...


Except the opinion is supported by years for workshops on racism with whites she has done .

This is the race and racism area. I think I can lead with race here if I so choose. If we were in another section your whining would have merit..


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
Click to expand...

I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> What poster posts in this forum and this forum only? The poster who's obsessed with race, that's who.
> 
> Now I ain't mentionin' no names, but..
> 
> The truth is self-evident.



Who is obsessed with race?

You?

Who posts only in tis section and other?

You?

Because I post in politics and don't see you there anywhere. In fact I don't see most of these white racists there or anywhere else.

And are there any rules here that says a member must participate in a certain number of different forums?

No.

So what's the point?

Thread derailment perhaps?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What poster posts in this forum and this forum only? The poster who's obsessed with race, that's who.
> 
> Now I ain't mentionin' no names, but..
> 
> The truth is self-evident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is obsessed with race?
> 
> You?
> 
> Who posts only in tis section and other?
> 
> You?
> 
> Because I post in politics and don't see you there anywhere. In fact I don't see most of these white racists there or anywhere else.
> 
> And are there any rules here that says a member must participate in a certain number of different forums?
> 
> No.
> 
> So what's the point?
> 
> Thread derailment perhaps?
Click to expand...


The point is: You have nothing but racism.


----------



## OldLady

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't attacked anyone.
> If what I post to challenge the opinions of the person I am responding to somehow makes them feel threatened ... Then perhaps they are too fragile for this environment.
> 
> I don't put much stock in what people would to apply the term racist to (overused and abused).
> But I can tell you that my parents raised me completely absent the negative influence their parents (my grandparents) openly displayed in regards to race.
> 
> They taught me the importance of independence.
> They taught me the foolishness of blaming anyone other than myself for my failures.
> They taught me the importance of learning from the world around me ... And the ability to take that and apply it to dedicated purpose.
> 
> I have issues with plenty of people I encounter in my daily life ... Those issues are just not ever based on race.
> My biggest issue is when people are more interested in blaming someone else than addressing a more proactive and beneficial course of action.
> Another issue I have is when people make piss-poor excuses or determinations in order to camouflage their insecurities ... Instead of an honest assessment.
> 
> My language may be tough at times ... But it is a tough world out there ... It is better to be prepared.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

_I haven't attacked anyone._
I was saying YOU have been under attack.  So read that part again, knowing that.


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?



You made an accurate assessment ... And although I cannot speak for Asclepias, he has made his intentions clear upon occasion.
Hell ... I don't even fault him for it (albeit I may not support his direction) ... He is consistent and stalwart in his application.

.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
Click to expand...


Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What poster posts in this forum and this forum only? The poster who's obsessed with race, that's who.
> 
> Now I ain't mentionin' no names, but..
> 
> The truth is self-evident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is obsessed with race?
> 
> You?
> 
> Who posts only in tis section and other?
> 
> You?
> 
> Because I post in politics and don't see you there anywhere. In fact I don't see most of these white racists there or anywhere else.
> 
> And are there any rules here that says a member must participate in a certain number of different forums?
> 
> No.
> 
> So what's the point?
> 
> Thread derailment perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is: You have nothing but racism.
Click to expand...


That would be you. I have a wonderful life. .


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [re:anti-black violence]
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. IM2 *
> *Let’s just get this out of the way: The fact is, if you’re white in America, you’ve likely said, thought, or done something racist. It’s just a fact. We were all brought up in a white supremacist culture. Not only do we passively participate in institutionalized racism as white people, we benefit from it! To shy away from that is to put oneself (yet again) above people of color. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you want to be fair, and I know that is your ultimate goal, you have to add blacks, Asians, Native Americans, and virtually every other race and nationality are prejudiced in favor of people like themselves.
> 
> "Let's just get this out of the way:  The fact is, if you're black in America, you've likely said, thought, or done something racist.  It's just a fact."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah lets just get this out of the way. Blacks react to the racism we get.  Things are not exactly the same by race Markle. If we think a certain way about whites, it is because of what whites have continually done to us for almost 400 years. Whites always fail to understand this, it'.s like whites choose to have amnesia.
> 
> So what you are doing is exactly what the writer describes as it pertains to white fragility.  So if we want to be fair we try understanding how blacks, Asians, native Americans and others feel about the consistent racism they have gotten from whites instead of trying to say that we all have thought racist things like we all have he same experiences.
> 
> Think about it, if I think bad things about whites after I read some of the stuff from the majority of whites posting here, is it because I am thinking racist thoughts? This is how many whites try making false equivalences with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said there was no such thing as race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't think you want to try this with me son. Race is an artificial construct but as long as people are going to talk using race then we will use race in examples. Understand? Now I know you call yourself dong something but what you are about to do is make yourself answer a whole bunch of questions whites like you never answer,
Click to expand...



Wow, those are some pretty intimidating letters you typed there, but I'm gonna go ahead and respond anyway. Ask whatever questions you like. I won't run and hide from them the way you do. Btw, unless you are Darth Vader, you can save that "son" talk, racist.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. This person has major problems with racism. Non racist whites are able to handle a discussion of subject like this without doing all the things this person has done. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there we go.
> 
> 
> Since he disagrees with you, he must be racist.
> 
> 
> And you claim to want dialog.
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no that's not it. Besides this article is not my opinion but the  facts from. a well known and respected  WHITE Ph.D in the field who is relating her experiences in trying to talk to white people about racism. Maybe you read the article Corell? How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unsupported opinion of a PHD, is just as much an unsupported opinion as anyone else's.
> 
> It is not fact.
> 
> 
> If there was any attempt at supporting data in the link, you should have led with that, instead of the normal race bullshit.
> 
> 
> White Fragility is just another excuse for liberals to dismiss arguments they can't refute honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the opinion is supported by years for workshops on racism with whites she has done .
> 
> This is the race and racism area. I think I can lead with race here if I so choose. If we were in another section your whining would have merit..
Click to expand...





I would ask for a link to the study, but truth be told, I can't take anything that person says seriously.


Maybe to someone else peer reviewing it?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [re:anti-black violence]
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. IM2 *
> *Let’s just get this out of the way: The fact is, if you’re white in America, you’ve likely said, thought, or done something racist. It’s just a fact. We were all brought up in a white supremacist culture. Not only do we passively participate in institutionalized racism as white people, we benefit from it! To shy away from that is to put oneself (yet again) above people of color. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you want to be fair, and I know that is your ultimate goal, you have to add blacks, Asians, Native Americans, and virtually every other race and nationality are prejudiced in favor of people like themselves.
> 
> "Let's just get this out of the way:  The fact is, if you're black in America, you've likely said, thought, or done something racist.  It's just a fact."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah lets just get this out of the way. Blacks react to the racism we get.  Things are not exactly the same by race Markle. If we think a certain way about whites, it is because of what whites have continually done to us for almost 400 years. Whites always fail to understand this, it'.s like whites choose to have amnesia.
> 
> So what you are doing is exactly what the writer describes as it pertains to white fragility.  So if we want to be fair we try understanding how blacks, Asians, native Americans and others feel about the consistent racism they have gotten from whites instead of trying to say that we all have thought racist things like we all have he same experiences.
> 
> Think about it, if I think bad things about whites after I read some of the stuff from the majority of whites posting here, is it because I am thinking racist thoughts? This is how many whites try making false equivalences with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said there was no such thing as race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't think you want to try this with me son. Race is an artificial construct but as long as people are going to talk using race then we will use race in examples. Understand? Now I know you call yourself dong something but what you are about to do is make yourself answer a whole bunch of questions whites like you never answer,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are some pretty intimidating letters you typed there, but I'm gonna go ahead and respond anyway. Ask whatever questions you like. I won't run and hide from them the way you do. Btw, unless you are Darth Vader, you can save that "son" talk, racist.
Click to expand...


Well son when you can show me where I have specifically made statements that blacks are superior to whites then pethaps you can call me a racist.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. This person has major problems with racism. Non racist whites are able to handle a discussion of subject like this without doing all the things this person has done. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there we go.
> 
> 
> Since he disagrees with you, he must be racist.
> 
> 
> And you claim to want dialog.
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no that's not it. Besides this article is not my opinion but the  facts from. a well known and respected  WHITE Ph.D in the field who is relating her experiences in trying to talk to white people about racism. Maybe you read the article Corell? How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unsupported opinion of a PHD, is just as much an unsupported opinion as anyone else's.
> 
> It is not fact.
> 
> 
> If there was any attempt at supporting data in the link, you should have led with that, instead of the normal race bullshit.
> 
> 
> White Fragility is just another excuse for liberals to dismiss arguments they can't refute honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the opinion is supported by years for workshops on racism with whites she has done .
> 
> This is the race and racism area. I think I can lead with race here if I so choose. If we were in another section your whining would have merit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask for a link to the study, but truth be told, I can't take anything that person says seriously.
> 
> 
> Maybe to someone else peer reviewing it?
Click to expand...


You should because you are exhibiting the behavior she cites she has seen as part of her work,


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> _I haven't attacked anyone._
> I was saying YOU have been under attack.  So read that part again, knowing that.



See ... That's funny ... I don't even think that way ... 

You (or anyone) say something ... We are having a discussion.
You start physically shooting at or beating me ... Then you (or anyone) would be attacking me.

If anyone wants to be verbally abusive as a form of attack ... I won't say that it doesn't have impact on the recipient.
I would suggest that the recipient may need to grow a tougher hide (be less fragile) in order to better weather the challenges they will face.
I am not fragile ... What you or someone else wants to express is not going to hurt me ... It may, or may not give me a better understanding of your position.

Perhaps that is because I can dissect and disregard comments that don't serve a proactive purpose.
I also enjoy the opportunity to redirect people when they get abusive ... If they show ugliness as the most acceptable means by which to express a point ... I will humor their aspirations to wallow in the gutter ... And explore our ability to venture the depths of depravity.

Shit ... I am not above the idea of meeting an opponent on common ground ... Nor too fragile to accept the challenge.
Perhaps this may all help you understand why I think the opinions expressed in the OP is a bunch of garbage.

There are all kinds of people in this world and I embrace the diversity that offers.
There are kind, compassionate and big hearted people like yourself ... That keep people like me in check.
Then there are people like me with a little grit that keep us all from slipping into a Carebear fantasy world that would leave us exposed and unprepared for more harsh encounters.

We can work together ... I won't insist it is done my way ... We need you too.

.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
Click to expand...

_Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
"Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
Click to expand...


I wasn't reading so much into what you say as to how others treat what is said pertaining to him being a separatist. Fr many of these guys they will see him ini the same light as a white separatist and that's just not the case. Not say you said it was, just saying it out loud for others to see.


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
Click to expand...



Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [re:anti-black violence]
> 
> Where is it?
> IF you want to be fair, and I know that is your ultimate goal, you have to add blacks, Asians, Native Americans, and virtually every other race and nationality are prejudiced in favor of people like themselves.
> 
> "Let's just get this out of the way:  The fact is, if you're black in America, you've likely said, thought, or done something racist.  It's just a fact."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lets just get this out of the way. Blacks react to the racism we get.  Things are not exactly the same by race Markle. If we think a certain way about whites, it is because of what whites have continually done to us for almost 400 years. Whites always fail to understand this, it'.s like whites choose to have amnesia.
> 
> So what you are doing is exactly what the writer describes as it pertains to white fragility.  So if we want to be fair we try understanding how blacks, Asians, native Americans and others feel about the consistent racism they have gotten from whites instead of trying to say that we all have thought racist things like we all have he same experiences.
> 
> Think about it, if I think bad things about whites after I read some of the stuff from the majority of whites posting here, is it because I am thinking racist thoughts? This is how many whites try making false equivalences with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said there was no such thing as race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't think you want to try this with me son. Race is an artificial construct but as long as people are going to talk using race then we will use race in examples. Understand? Now I know you call yourself dong something but what you are about to do is make yourself answer a whole bunch of questions whites like you never answer,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are some pretty intimidating letters you typed there, but I'm gonna go ahead and respond anyway. Ask whatever questions you like. I won't run and hide from them the way you do. Btw, unless you are Darth Vader, you can save that "son" talk, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well son when you can show me where I have specifically made statements that blacks are superior to whites then pethaps you can call me a racist.
Click to expand...






That's it? That's supposed to be intimidating? Just another empty denial of what everyone already knows about you? Underwhelming.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I wasn't reading so much into what you say as to how others treat what is said pertaining to him being a separatist. Fr many of these guys they will see him ini the same light as a white separatist and that's just not the case. Not say you said it was, just saying it out loud for others to see.



Perhaps he would disagree with you ... He admittedly uses matters of race as a conductor and excuse for his abusive behavior.
If you are attempting to discount his aspirations to suit your purpose ... It is quite possible you are not doing him any favors.

I know I cannot speak for him ... It just seems that you intend on taking a different direction with his goals than he does.
How about you let him speak to his intentions ... And stop making excuses.

I mean face it ... It isn't like your desire to establish a difference in separatism on the basis of race ... Isn't quite telling as to what your intentions are ... 

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I haven't attacked anyone._
> I was saying YOU have been under attack.  So read that part again, knowing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ... That's funny ... I don't even think that way ...
> 
> You (or anyone) say something ... We are having a discussion.
> You start physically shooting at or beating me ... Then you (or anyone) would be attacking me.
> 
> If anyone wants to be verbally abusive as a form of attack ... I won't say that it doesn't have impact on the recipient.
> I would suggest that the recipient may need to grow a tougher hide (be less fragile) in order to better weather the challenges they will face.
> I am not fragile ... What you or someone else wants to express is not going to hurt me ... It may, or may not give me a better understanding of your position.
> 
> Perhaps that is because I can dissect and disregard comments that don't serve a proactive purpose.
> I also enjoy the opportunity to redirect people when they get abusive ... If they show ugliness as the most acceptable means by which to express a point ... I will humor their aspirations to wallow in the gutter ... And explore our ability to venture the depths of depravity.
> 
> Shit ... I am not above the idea of meeting an opponent on common ground ... Nor too fragile to accept the challenge.
> Perhaps this may all help you understand why I think the opinions expressed in the OP is a bunch of garbage.
> 
> There are all kinds of people in this world and I embrace the diversity that offers.
> There are kind, compassionate and big hearted people like yourself ... That keep people like me in check.
> Then there are people like me with a little grit that keep us all from slipping into a Carebear fantasy world that would leave us exposed and unprepared for more harsh encounters.
> 
> We can work together ... I won't insist it is done my way ... We need you too.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I don't know if what you have is grit. Vut the issue here is how whites react to cinversatons about racism. That's what this is all avoout.  It is about me saying wite racism exists oday wiyhot sone whitesayng its vullshit according tho them and that how they see it shuld be the way its seen. It's abuot not telling some ofcolor who is reayng heir  expernces on this to g o rrwead Thomas Sowell to et a different erspective on whar ti==you have seen and experienced yourself. That is what the OP is avout, whites not doing that, but I nstad listening to our expernces honestly not sayig that yo  are wiling to listen after you have said yo won't g ive this any vonsideration ot you won't


BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words ... Y'all need to shut up and let the angry blacks be angry ... Because their angry is way more important than your angry.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


This is your first post. Yet the article has nothing to do with what you are saying. This is not about letting blacks vent and whites just be quiet. It is exactly about how you could make the very statement you made in that post. It is about how whites react when blacks speak out on racism. And most of the time we get what you posted right here. That's what the OP was about and that is the behavior you have shown. For example if I came up t you and said I am mad because whites have continued practicing racism against us as they have dine for over 300 years. What anger do you have that  based on anything like that to consider equal in weight done to you by non whites?

And what would your response be to that comment?



> What problem ...
> 
> I'll just be happy when we can move forward and explore/embrace the opportunities of what we can accomplish together.
> If y'all want to stay stuck in the last two centuries, talking about who is angry with crap some of us had no part in and don't give a rat's ass about ...
> 
> Than all I can say is that is less than productive and a waste of time.



So then how in the hell can you even make such a comment when we have seen things like Charlottesville, or other white racist protests since that time?  Are you going to be stupid enough to use that same old dumb ass attempt of a false equivalence with Black Lives Matter?  So how in the. hell can you talk about staying stuck in the last 2 centuries when the shit is happening in his one right now? Huh?

That's the point of the OP. How whites want to always tell us how it doesn't happen after we express ourselves. And then you think that what you say has equal weight when we see that what you say has no basis in truth.  And you call that grit. HA!


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lets just get this out of the way. Blacks react to the racism we get.  Things are not exactly the same by race Markle. If we think a certain way about whites, it is because of what whites have continually done to us for almost 400 years. Whites always fail to understand this, it'.s like whites choose to have amnesia.
> 
> So what you are doing is exactly what the writer describes as it pertains to white fragility.  So if we want to be fair we try understanding how blacks, Asians, native Americans and others feel about the consistent racism they have gotten from whites instead of trying to say that we all have thought racist things like we all have he same experiences.
> 
> Think about it, if I think bad things about whites after I read some of the stuff from the majority of whites posting here, is it because I am thinking racist thoughts? This is how many whites try making false equivalences with racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said there was no such thing as race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't think you want to try this with me son. Race is an artificial construct but as long as people are going to talk using race then we will use race in examples. Understand? Now I know you call yourself dong something but what you are about to do is make yourself answer a whole bunch of questions whites like you never answer,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are some pretty intimidating letters you typed there, but I'm gonna go ahead and respond anyway. Ask whatever questions you like. I won't run and hide from them the way you do. Btw, unless you are Darth Vader, you can save that "son" talk, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well son when you can show me where I have specifically made statements that blacks are superior to whites then pethaps you can call me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's supposed to be intimidating? Just another empty denial of what everyone already knows about you? Underwhelming.
Click to expand...


Everybody doesn't know anything. You assume. Learn the difference. Now show me an example of where I have specifically said blacks are superior to whites.


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
Click to expand...

I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?


----------



## Paul Essien

OldLady said:


> [
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> That's the point of the OP. How whites want to always tell us how it doesn't happen after we express ourselves. And then you think that what you say has equal weight when we see that what you say has no basis in truth.  And you call that grit. HA!



I don't balance what I say on any scale that compares what you are trying to express to a matter of importance.
That is some mythical garbage you are stuck on ... Closely associated to the garbage contained in the OP.

While your rants are amusing, albeit less than productive at accomplishing anything worthwhile ... Your inconsistent points addressing loosely connected occurrences ... Is a prime example of how your intentions are doomed from the get-go.

To say something, is simply to utter the words and say it ... It doesn't make it fact, nor does it constitute compliance.

Better yet ... If you would like me to fix problems like Charlottesville ... Or you intend to make every white person responsible for the actions of one dumbass ... Then put me in charge ... I will fix it (I have the grit and am not scared to) ... But I am pretty sure you won't like it, because it damn sure isn't going to be holding your hand or giving you shoulder to cry on.

.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said there was no such thing as race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think you want to try this with me son. Race is an artificial construct but as long as people are going to talk using race then we will use race in examples. Understand? Now I know you call yourself dong something but what you are about to do is make yourself answer a whole bunch of questions whites like you never answer,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are some pretty intimidating letters you typed there, but I'm gonna go ahead and respond anyway. Ask whatever questions you like. I won't run and hide from them the way you do. Btw, unless you are Darth Vader, you can save that "son" talk, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well son when you can show me where I have specifically made statements that blacks are superior to whites then pethaps you can call me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's supposed to be intimidating? Just another empty denial of what everyone already knows about you? Underwhelming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody doesn't know anything. .
Click to expand...



Everyone who has read your posts knows you are a filthy racist.


----------



## IM2

Telling whites to stop their racism is not hate. You can love someone and fell them to stop doing a bad behavior.

So do we just ignore terrorism and then it goes away? How about we ignore North Korea? It will too then just go away. How about we ignore child abuse? If we do that it will go away too. Or maybe we ignore domestic violence, if we just don't talk about it, it will go away? What about sexual assault? Maybe we just ignore that too and it will just go away. Funny how there is only one thing where people are told if you just shut up it will stop. Everything else is speak up so we can change. And that's racism by whites. And it is always someone white and racist telling us how we should just ignore it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Everyone who has read your posts knows you are a filthy racist.


Can I play devils advocate ?

Let's say (for arguments sake) he IM2  is racist and throw me into the mix and let's say I'm racist too.

Now what ?

Explain to me how that affects you or white ppl in general ?


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point of the OP. How whites want to always tell us how it doesn't happen after we express ourselves. And then you think that what you say has equal weight when we see that what you say has no basis in truth.  And you call that grit. HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't balance what I say on any scale that compares what you are trying to express to a matter of importance.
> That is some mythical garbage you are stuck on ... Closely associated to the garbage contained in the OP.
> 
> While your rants are amusing, albeit less than productive at accomplishing anything worthwhile ... Your inconsistent points addressing loosely connected occurrences ... Is a prime example of how your intentions are doomed from the get-go.
> 
> To say something, is simply to utter the words and say it ... It doesn't make it fact, nor does it constitute compliance.
> 
> Better yet ... If you would like me to fix problems like Charlottesville ... Or you intend to make every white person responsible for the actions of one dumbass ... Then put me in charge ... I will fix it (I have the grit and am not scared to) ... But I am pretty sure you won't like it, because it damn sure isn't going to be holding your hand or giving you shoulder to cry on.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


So while you are doing your level best to obfuscate let me skip all of your silly shit.:

Charlottesville was not the result of one white, dumb ass. It was about groups of whites and hey were national. So stop whining/crying about someone blaming all whites for everything when there were whites out there fighting against the racists. But the reason I made mention of Charlottesville is because you decided to make claims of how racism is non existent now. It' snot, so then any time you feel like talking about how people are wrong for talking out on race because it is non existent you are wrong.. Each time you try conflating attempts to speak out on racism by whites as hate because you say its n the past, you are wrong. Each time you decide to talk about leaving people in the past because racism is gone, you are wrong.

The issue presented here is more complex than you appear able to understand. You see the words white and fragility and think it's an attack on whites. That it is not. It is about a response coming from whites that ignores structural problems surrounding racism that is most often unconscious  and without any malice or even racism.

White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement

By Robin DeAngelo

I am white. I write and teach about what it means to be white in a society that proclaims race meaningless, yet remains deeply divided by race. A fundamental but very challenging part of my work is moving white people from an individual understanding of racism—i.e. only some people are racist and those people are bad—to a structural understanding. A structural understanding recognizes racism as a default system that institutionalizes an unequal distribution of resources and power between white people and people of color. This system is historic, taken for granted, deeply embedded, and it works to the benefit of whites.

*The two most effective beliefs that prevent us (whites) from seeing racism as a system are:*

*that racists are bad people and*
*that racism is conscious dislike;*
If we are well-intended and do not consciously dislike people of color, we cannot be racist. This is why it is so common for white people to cite their friends and family members as evidence of their lack of racism*. However, when you understand racism as a system of structured relations into which we are all socialized, you understand that intentions are irrelevant. And when you understand how socialization works, you understand that much of racial bias is unconscious.* Negative messages about people of color circulate all around us. While having friends of color is better than not having them, it doesn’t change the overall system or prevent racism from surfacing in our relationships. The societal default is white superiority and we are fed a steady diet of it 24/7. To not actively seek to interrupt racism is to internalize and accept it.
.

White Fragility: Why It’s So Hard to Talk to White People About Racism

By Robin DeAngelo

This concept came out of my on-going experience leading discussions on race, racism, white privilege and white supremacy with primarily white audiences. It became clear over time that white people have extremely low thresholds for enduring any discomfort associated with challenges to our racial worldviews.

We can manage the first round of challenge by ending the discussion through platitudes—usually something that starts with “People just need to,” or “Race doesn’t really have any meaning to me,” or “Everybody’s racist.” Scratch any further on that surface, however, and we fall apart.

Socialized into a deeply internalized sense of superiority and entitlement that we are either not consciously aware of or can never admit to ourselves, we become highly fragile in conversations about race.* We experience a challenge to our racial worldview as a challenge to our very identities as good, moral people. It also challenges our sense of rightful place in the hierarchy. Thus, we perceive any attempt to connect us to the system of racism as a very unsettling and unfair moral offense.*

White Fragility: Why It's So Hard to Talk to White People About Racism -

White Fragility and the Question of Trust
When denial of white fragility is confronted, it becomes a challenge to our rightful place, an unfair moral offense, creating defensiveness rather than reflection.

Dr. Robin DeAngelo 

I am a racial justice educator. On a daily basis I lead primarily white groups in discussions of race and racism.

A significant but challenging aspect of my work is giving white people feedback on our inevitable and often unaware racist patterns. This has led to my identification of what I term _white fragility_ – the inability of white people to handle challenges to our racial worldviews, identities, or positions. Because we live in a society that protects and insulates us from these challenges, we have not had to build the stamina to withstand them. Mainstream culture, schools, media, institutions and ideologies center us and reinforce a racially limited (and racist) worldview, engendering a deeply internalized sense of racial superiority and entitlement. At the same time, we are taught that to feel racially superior is bad and immoral. This dichotomy results in the need to aggressively deny our internalized superiority to ourselves and others. On the rare occasions in which this denial is confronted, it comes as a kind of shock to the system; a challenge to our rightful place in the hierarchy and an unfair moral offense, compelling us to defend rather than reflect. These are some of the dynamics racial justice educators must navigate when seeking to raise white consciousness about what racism really is and how it works.

White folks: its time to move forward! All white people raised in Western society are conditioned into a white supremacist worldview because it is the bedrock of our society and its institutions.* Regardless of whether a parent told you that everyone was equal, the poster in the hall of your white suburban school proclaimed to value diversity, you have traveled abroad, or have people of color in your workplace or family, the ubiquitous socializing power of white supremacy cannot be avoided. The messages circulate 24/7 and have little to nothing to do with intentions, awareness, or agreement. Entering the conversation with this understanding is incredibly liberating because it allows us to focus on how—rather than if—our racism is manifesting. When we move beyond the good/bad binary (racists are bad so good people cannot participate in racism) we can actually become eager to identify our racist patterns, because interrupting those patterns becomes more important than managing how we think we look to others. I repeat: Stopping our racist patterns becomes more important than working to convince others that we don’t have them. *We have them and people of color already know we have them; our efforts to appear otherwise are not convincing.

White Fragility and the Question of Trust -


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
Click to expand...




Read the rest of his posts.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think you want to try this with me son. Race is an artificial construct but as long as people are going to talk using race then we will use race in examples. Understand? Now I know you call yourself dong something but what you are about to do is make yourself answer a whole bunch of questions whites like you never answer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are some pretty intimidating letters you typed there, but I'm gonna go ahead and respond anyway. Ask whatever questions you like. I won't run and hide from them the way you do. Btw, unless you are Darth Vader, you can save that "son" talk, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well son when you can show me where I have specifically made statements that blacks are superior to whites then pethaps you can call me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's supposed to be intimidating? Just another empty denial of what everyone already knows about you? Underwhelming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody doesn't know anything. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who has read your posts knows you are a filthy racist.
Click to expand...


Seems you are unable to present anything where I have specifically said that blacks are superior to whites.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who has read your posts knows you are a filthy racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I play devils advocate ?
> 
> Let's say (for arguments sake) he IM2  is racist and throw me into the mix and let's say I'm racist too.
> 
> Now what ?
> 
> Explain to me how that affects you or white ppl in general ?
Click to expand...


Who said it did?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
Click to expand...


You have been asked to show proof of something. Your comments are not proof. There is no place where I have said whites don't want to work, whites only want to lay up and fuck, Whites cannot read, whites naturally have a lower IQ none of it. I have never even said all whites are racists, Nothing close. You're just a fool with an elementary mindset.


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
Click to expand...

? You mean in other threads?
Does he have a split personality?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> So while you are doing your level best to obfuscate let me skip all of your silly shit.:
> 
> Charlottesville was not the result of one white, dumb ass. It was about groups of whites and hey were national. So stop whining/crying about someone blaming all whites for everything when there were whites out there fighting against the racists. But the reason I made mention of Charlottesville is because you decided to make claims of how racism is non existent now. It' snot, so then any time you feel like talking about how people are wrong for talking out on race because it is non existent you are wrong.. Each time you try conflating attempts to speak out on racism by whites as hate because you say its n the past, you are wrong. Each time you decide to talk about leaving people in the past because racism is gone, you are wrong.



Let me stop your silly shit right there nit-wit ...

For starters I didn't claim racism doesn't exist ... I simply stated you will not hold me responsible for actions I never contributed to.
I have not attempted to take a stance that involves anyone other than myself ... And I haven't suggested you or anyone else shouldn't talk about race.

I simply stated that the actions you are taking are less than productive at achieving a positive goal.
I suggested we need to move past the never ending cycle of blaming people for crap that started ages ago and has been allowed to permeate our current society through the action of ill-intended, ill informed, ill mannered and illogical idiots such as yourself.

I haven't said a damn thing about racism ... Other than the fact that my parents weren't the same racists my grandparents were.
You can keep twisting your bullshit in order to form unfounded accusation until the cows come home.

You haven't got the first thing correct about what I have posted.
It would be impossible for you to attempt to succeed at suggesting your incorrect assumptions and assertion in some way makes me wrong.

.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are some pretty intimidating letters you typed there, but I'm gonna go ahead and respond anyway. Ask whatever questions you like. I won't run and hide from them the way you do. Btw, unless you are Darth Vader, you can save that "son" talk, racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well son when you can show me where I have specifically made statements that blacks are superior to whites then pethaps you can call me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's supposed to be intimidating? Just another empty denial of what everyone already knows about you? Underwhelming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody doesn't know anything. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who has read your posts knows you are a filthy racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you are unable to present anything where I have specifically said that blacks are superior to whites.
Click to expand...




Do you really imagine that your persistent attempts at prescribing definitions is going unnoticed or will be effective? You're not smart enough to try and play semantics.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You have been asked to show proof of something. Your comments are not proof. There is no place where I have said whites don't want to work, whites only want to lay up and fuck, Whites cannot read, whites naturally have a lower IQ none of it. I have never even said all whites are racists, Nothing close. You're just a fool with an elementary mindset.



Here, let's use your convoluted thought process to dissect your comments above.
You just called him a fool with an elementary mindset ...That means you think he is a lazy, illiterate and stupid sub-species.

White Fragility ... Blah-Blah-Blah ... It is fact because I said so.

.


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
> 
> 
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? You mean in other threads?
> Does he have a split personality?
Click to expand...


Same bullshit excuses and insistence on double standards. Read more and you'll see the pattern.


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> ? You mean in other threads?
> Does he have a split personality?



Nope ... No split personality.
He is as consistent Asclepias ... Just not as entertaining nor intelligent.

I mean damn ... Asclepias may get carried away sometimes ... But he rarely goes full retard.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So while you are doing your level best to obfuscate let me skip all of your silly shit.:
> 
> Charlottesville was not the result of one white, dumb ass. It was about groups of whites and hey were national. So stop whining/crying about someone blaming all whites for everything when there were whites out there fighting against the racists. But the reason I made mention of Charlottesville is because you decided to make claims of how racism is non existent now. It' snot, so then any time you feel like talking about how people are wrong for talking out on race because it is non existent you are wrong.. Each time you try conflating attempts to speak out on racism by whites as hate because you say its n the past, you are wrong. Each time you decide to talk about leaving people in the past because racism is gone, you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me stop your silly shit right there nit-wit ...
> 
> For starters I didn't claim racism doesn't exist ... I simply stated you will not hold me responsible for actions I never contributed to.
> I have not attempted to take a stance that involves anyone other than myself ... And I haven't suggested you or anyone else shouldn't talk about race.
> 
> I simply stated that the actions you are taking are less than productive at achieving a positive goal.
> I suggested we need to move past the never ending cycle of blaming people for crap that started ages ago and has been allowed to permeate our current society through the action of ill-intended, ill informed, ill mannered and illogical idiots such as yourself.
> 
> I haven't said a damn thing about racism ... Other than the fact that my parents weren't the same racists my grandparents were.
> You can keep twisting your bullshit in order to form unfounded accusation until the cows come home.
> 
> You haven't got the first thing correct about what I have posted.
> It would be impossible for you to attempt to succeed at suggesting your incorrect assumptions and assertion in some way makes me wrong.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..

You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? You mean in other threads?
> Does he have a split personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same bullshit excuses and insistence on double standards. Read more and you'll see the pattern.
Click to expand...


Nope there are no double standards here. There is a reality you cannot face. That is blacks and whites have not had the exact same experience so the reaction to the same things are going to be caused because of different reasons.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..
> 
> You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.



Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.

If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.


.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Nope there are no double standards here. There is a reality you cannot face. That is blacks and whites have not had the exact same experience so the reaction to the same things are going to be caused because of different reasons.



Reality left your station a long time ago ... 

.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? You mean in other threads?
> Does he have a split personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same bullshit excuses and insistence on double standards. Read more and you'll see the pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope there are no double standards here. There is a reality you cannot face. That is blacks and whites have not had the exact same experience so the reaction to the same things are going to be caused because of different reasons.
Click to expand...





In other words, a double standard.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well son when you can show me where I have specifically made statements that blacks are superior to whites then pethaps you can call me a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's supposed to be intimidating? Just another empty denial of what everyone already knows about you? Underwhelming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody doesn't know anything. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who has read your posts knows you are a filthy racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you are unable to present anything where I have specifically said that blacks are superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really imagine that your persistent attempts at prescribing definitions is going unnoticed or will be effective? You're not smart enough to try and play semantics.
Click to expand...


I'm smarter than you. For example you are stupid enough to think that if I call whites out on their racism it  means I think backs are morally superior. No, that's not the case. I am pointing out racism by whites based on things that have actually happened not assumptions based upon a desire to try equating some black with a white racist. You are stupid enough to think that because I can explain why blacks might not like whites that I am somehow in support of some kind of back racism. Not the case. This is another attempt to try explaining the reality of what happens when you mistreat a group of people because of heir skin lor got now 399 years. You seem to think that we are just to take what keeps happening to us and smile or dance. Not one time have I declared blacks as being perfect. The simple fact that on many occasions I have stated that not all whites are responsible for racism or all whites are not racists s something you choose to ignore. But I should not have to post a disclaimer every time I post just to satisfy a low life liar like you or the other racists here. You lack  the ability to think in complex ways about how things have gone pertaining to race. Because the mere fact that most everything I have cited comes from whites should prove to a sane person with an understanding that racism has  nothing to do with me. But you have a simpletons view. You expect that should read every message that calls blacks chimps, apes, monkeys. coons, failures, stupid illiterate, immoral and the like and never strike back. If I strike back using the same type of terms they used them feel like they made me feel, then in your stupid ass opinion I am the same as them. That unkotare is racist. It's called the expectation of the docile black.

It's easy to sit in the white chair of racial judgement when you've never spent your entire fucking life being called these things. Or ever experiencing the racism non whites face. Of course expect that you will now claim you aren't white after declaring months ago you were.

So like I said, take your punk ass, go find specific examples of where I have declared blacks superior to whites or shut the hell up..


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? You mean in other threads?
> Does he have a split personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same bullshit excuses and insistence on double standards. Read more and you'll see the pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope there are no double standards here. There is a reality you cannot face. That is blacks and whites have not had the exact same experience so the reaction to the same things are going to be caused because of different reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, a double standard.
Click to expand...


No that's not a double standard. It is a fact of life or what most sane people call reality.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope there are no double standards here. There is a reality you cannot face. That is blacks and whites have not had the exact same experience so the reaction to the same things are going to be caused because of different reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality left your station a long time ago ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 I doubt that.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..
> 
> You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.
> 
> If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Try learning how to read..

Well there are a lot of things  haven't done *but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you.
*
Never said you specifically did anything.

You are responsible for and do have control over educating whites about racism and how to stop it.

You are the poster child for the OP.


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> Yep. Because no one black has created a law or policy that purposefully denies whites of opportunity, Calling you a white boy doesn't deny you a job.


Specifically what existing law or policy presently denies Blacks of opportunity? 

Did you ever hear of Affirmative Action?  My son-in-law did.  It's the reason he was passed over for promotion on his NYC civil service job. 

It is increasingly clear that you are typical of those Blacks who go through life imagining all sorts of injustice.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I doubt that.



If you had no grasp of reality ... It wouldn't matter if you doubted it ... 




But ... It is obvious that you are completely unreachable using my current methods.
In light of this ... I am going to take concept described in the OP (with a minor adjustment) and use it to explain some things to you.
I will share some of my feelings about racism and the effects it has had on my life experiences.
I can do this because I am not fragile and can talk about race and racism with you.

*None of this is meant to compare your experiences with racism to mine ... I am just sharing with you.*

I have mentioned it before ... My grandparents were racists ... No doubt about it.
My parents weren't ... So I was somewhat sheltered from it ... Outside of when visiting my grandparents.

Late in her life ... My grandmother was finally put in a nursing home ... Constant care and supervision were necessary.
I live in the Deep South ... And It is not uncommon for the majority of the nursing staff and some of the doctors to be black.

As my parents and sibling struggled with their lives ... I was comfortable enough to often have spare time.
On frequent occasions I chose to use my free time to visit my ailing grandmother.
I can honestly say I witnessed the most disgusting and vile, constant onslaught of outright racism on a weekly, if not daily basis (I am positive it happened every day).

That racism came from my grandmother and was directed at the nursing staff and her black doctor.
Rudeness, cruelty, and a generally vile disposition ... Don't even come close to describing the way she acted or the things she expressed.

What impressed me the most was the way the nursing staff handled these encounters ... And the way they treated me in light of my relations to my grandmother.
They were always professional ... They paid particular attention to ensuring she always got the intensive care she needed.

For a long time I wondered if even I would have been able to handle that situation with the same grace and professionalism.
There was no way I could apologize for her actions ... To me, they were unforgivable.

I would have never made it through the years I went there ... If it hadn't been for the respect and decency the staff showed me.
If you have any misconception as to what I think about racism ... You can keep it yourself.

.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Because no one black has created a law or policy that purposefully denies whites of opportunity, Calling you a white boy doesn't deny you a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically what existing law or policy presently denies Blacks of opportunity?
> 
> Did you ever hear of Affirmative Action?  My son-in-law did.  It's the reason he was passed over for promotion on his NYC civil service job.
> 
> It is increasingly clear that you are typical of those Blacks who go through life imagining all sorts of injustice.
Click to expand...


Affirmative action is not why your son in law was passed over. Employers cannot legally disclose reasons for not hiring aside from we picked a better candidate.  So if this was done a law was broken meaning that you need to understand that just because laws are written doesn't mean they are followed.

I don't imagine anything. But you are a white person who imagines all kinds of injustices that don't happen to you. I mean look at your post. You imagine affirmative action discriminates against whites when whites are the majority of people employed in America.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had no grasp of reality ... It wouldn't matter if you doubted it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ... It is obvious that you are completely unreachable using my current methods.
> In light of this ... I am going to take concept described in the OP (with a minor adjustment) and use it to explain some things to you.
> I will share some of my feelings about racism and the effects it has had on my life experiences.
> I can do this because I am not fragile and can talk about race and racism with you.
> 
> *None of this is meant to compare your experiences with racism to mine ... I am just sharing with you.*
> 
> I have mentioned it before ... My grandparents were racists ... No doubt about it.
> My parents weren't ... So I was somewhat sheltered from it ... Outside of when visiting my grandparents.
> 
> Late in her life ... My grandmother was finally put in a nursing home ... Constant care and supervision were necessary.
> I live in the Deep South ... And It is not uncommon for the majority of the nursing staff and some of the doctors to be black.
> 
> As my parents and sibling struggled with their lives ... I was comfortable enough to often have spare time.
> On frequent occasions I chose to use my free time to visit my ailing grandmother.
> I can honestly say I witnessed the most disgusting and vile, constant onslaught of outright racism on a weekly, if not daily basis (I am positive it happened every day).
> 
> That racism came from my grandmother and was directed at the nursing staff and her black doctor.
> Rudeness, cruelty, and a generally vile disposition ... Don't even come close to describing the way she acted or the things she expressed.
> 
> What impressed me the most was the way the nursing staff handled these encounters ... And the way they treated me in light of my relations to my grandmother.
> They were always professional ... They paid particular attention to ensuring she always got the intensive care she needed.
> 
> For a long time I wondered if even I would have been able to handle that situation with the same grace and professionalism.
> There was no way I could apologize for her actions ... To me, they were unforgivable.
> 
> I would have never made it through the years I went there ... If it hadn't been for the respect and decency the staff showed me.
> If you have any misconception as to what I think about racism ... You can keep it yourself.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Me and reality are just fine. I'm not the one taking about blaming people from the past when that had nothing to do with the topic.

This thread is not about your family history. YOU just don't get it. You are doing everything the lady writes about and keep doing it while claiming you aren't


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> I don't listen to that and you've set a lot of time looking for this and none of it has anything to do with the thread topic.


Maybe you don't listen to it but the sales volume indicates that a substantial number of mainly teen-age Blacks do.  But whether you listen to it or not, I've taken the trouble to show the lyrics to you and ask your opinion, which is expressed in the nonsense shown below.



> So when those lyrics are transformed into laws and policies that punish whites for being white then we'll talk about what I think.


Specifically what laws and policies punish Blacks for being Black?  

So I'll ask you again; what do you think about lyrics (messages) that encourage Blacks to kill Whites?  Can you cite any widely publicized message that even vaguely attempts to incite Whites to harm Blacks in any way?  

PS: I don't expect a direct, relevant answer.  I'm asking the question because I know it will reveal your tendency evade and obscure rather than deal with facts and reality.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Me and reality are just fine. I'm not the one taking about blaming people from the past when that had nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> This thread is not about your family history. YOU just don't get it. You are doing everything the lady writes about and keep doing it while claiming you aren't



Don't get me wrong ... I am positive you are comfortable with your alternate reality.
I didn't think you could get the point ... I tried ... Good luck in your doomed endeavors.

You remind me of my grandmother ... She was just as ignorant in her racism ... 

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and reality are just fine. I'm not the one taking about blaming people from the past when that had nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> This thread is not about your family history. YOU just don't get it. You are doing everything the lady writes about and keep doing it while claiming you aren't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you could get the point ... I tried ... Good luck in your doomed endeavors.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What did you try?

What you need to do is read the links you were given then think about hw you react to situations where you are discussing racism with a person of color after they explain how they feel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends how you look at the facts
> 
> Median family income in 2014:
> 
> $61,000 Asian American
> $52,500 white
> $38,000 Latino
> $35,300 black
> $33,240 Native American
> Asian come on top in median family income but when you change it to personal income
> 
> You get:
> 
> $24,000 whites
> $23,000
> $22,000
> $21,000
> $20,000 Asian American
> $19,000
> $18,000
> $17,000
> $16,000 blacks
> $15,000 Native Americans
> $14,000 Latinos
> Asian Americans come out on top of whites in median _family _income only because Asian families have by and large more people working. So this was picked because it supports white ppls stereotype about Asians as successful, which in turn makes it seem like American society is not racist.
> 
> And let's break it down even more by nationality:
> 
> $26,000 Japanese, Asian Indians
> $25,000
> $24,000 whites
> $23,000 Filipinos
> $22,000
> $21,000
> $20,000 Asian American, Chinese
> $19,000 Pacific Islanders
> $18,000
> $17,000
> $16,000 blacks, Koreans, Vietnamese, Cambodians, Laotians
> $15,000 Native Americans
> $14,000 Latinos
> So Asian American covers too broader range so it's pretty much
> 
> Most who fled Indo-China after the Vietnam War and came to America with next to nothing are still at the bottom, making less than blacks on average. Even Korean Americans, despite their supposedly high IQs, have not clearly passed blacks, much less whites: they are the same as blacks in terms of median personal income ($16,300) and rate of home ownership
Click to expand...


They make higher incomes, it's their own responsibility that their personal income falls largely due to having more kids.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> What did you try?



What's it to you ... You have link to support your ignorance ... 

All I have is my life experiences ... And since life experiences aren't something you want to share or you are too fragile to discuss ... I am not going to lose any sleep over it.

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter what form the truth is put in. Whites just deny it.  Any Black person that wastes time telling white people the truth be it in story form or any other form is a fool. The only way that it is worth the time is if you have a chance to educate other Blacks that may overhear the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black separatist but what whites need to understand is why there may be blacks who feel this is needed. The black separatist isn't the same as the white one. The reasons for their beliefs are completely different. This is all part of whites learning to listen to our experience.
> 
> Don't get this conflated and do not let others here who will do so do it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking specifically to Aesclepius, who is quite openly a separatist, at least last time I talked with him. Did I make a judgment on that, or did you just worry that I was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
Click to expand...


Some Blacks do feel they're superior to Whites, they have a melanin theory even LOL


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> Affirmative action is not why your son in law was passed over.
> 
> [...]


Arrirmative Action is indeed the reason he was passed over.  New York City Civil Service entrance exams add points to qualification scores for veterans and minorities.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I am saying that the fact he is a separatist should not be conflated as the same as white separatists. Generally blacks who feel the need to separate is because we haven't been able to get along as races. They want separation because of white racism. White separatists do not hold those views. They feel they are superior and want to be separate because of that. So while I may not hold the same views, I am able to understand his reasoning for feeling as he does. Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. Had there been no slavery, white racism or no continuing white racism, there would be no blacks wanting to separate. You cannot say that for whites who want to separate.
> 
> 
> 
> _Therefore to just haul off and call him a separatist is to deny him the experience he has had which made him feel that separation is the only solution. and it allows others to lump him in with white separatists like they all have the same reason for wanting to separate. _
> "Just haul off and call him a separatist?"  LOL.  I doubt if A would lose any sleep over it.  I could be wrong, though.
> You know what, IM2?  It is some fuckin tricky trying to have a conversation with you when you read stuff into my words that isn't there.
> I agree with your explanation of how black and white separatists differ.  Not sure how my remark is opening a can of worms, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been asked to show proof of something. Your comments are not proof. There is no place where I have said whites don't want to work, whites only want to lay up and fuck, Whites cannot read, whites naturally have a lower IQ none of it. I have never even said all whites are racists, Nothing close. You're just a fool with an elementary mindset.
Click to expand...

'

It's funny that you sound more upset with anti-Racist Unkotare, than my Racist self.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by this forum, then there must be even more of a Black fragility, it's especially apparent with Tiggered, Paul, and yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm not black, you know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are pretty much doing quite well.
Click to expand...


Really?  Ever visit the hills of Appalachia?


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to that and you've set a lot of time looking for this and none of it has anything to do with the thread topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't listen to it but the sales volume indicates that a substantial number of mainly teen-age Blacks do.  But whether you listen to it or not, I've taken the trouble to show the lyrics to you and ask your opinion, which is expressed in the nonsense shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when those lyrics are transformed into laws and policies that punish whites for being white then we'll talk about what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specifically what laws and policies punish Blacks for being Black?
> 
> So I'll ask you again; what do you think about lyrics (messages) that encourage Blacks to kill Whites?  Can you cite any widely publicized message that even vaguely attempts to incite Whites to harm Blacks in any way?
> 
> PS: I don't expect a direct, relevant answer.  I'm asking the question because I know it will reveal your tendency evade and obscure rather than deal with facts and reality.
Click to expand...


The sales volume indicates that a substantial number of mainly white youth listen to this music. Not what you say.

I think those lyrics are not encouraging blacks to kill all whites There is no record of  mass terrorism ever happening on the black side of the ledger. I am not a teenager and like the excuses you made when I was trying to discuss how whites now have benefitted from racist laws in the past because you were not their, you didn't own slaves or  you were bot your parents, well the same thing applies to these lyrics. I took the trouble to show you SCOTUS decisions and public policy which you and others refused to discuss. I don't listen to that, I am not a teenager, and this has noting to do with the thread topic. End of discussion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who has read your posts knows you are a filthy racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I play devils advocate ?
> 
> Let's say (for arguments sake) he IM2  is racist and throw me into the mix and let's say I'm racist too.
> 
> Now what ?
> 
> Explain to me how that affects you or white ppl in general ?
Click to expand...


Well, right back at you.

How do a hand full of anti-Black racists on an internet forum affect you, or Black people in general?


----------



## IM2

.


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm not black, you know that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are pretty much doing quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Ever visit the hills of Appalachia?
Click to expand...


This has nothing to do with the thread topic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The separatist speaks.  This isn't your thread, A, since the OP is actually based on the hope of DIALOGUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that is a wonderful point Old Lady.
> 
> Dialogue is pretty much a discussion involving at least two points of view (they don't *have* to be contradictory).
> Monologue ... Well that is a different story ... And should be accepted as one's desire to express their own point of view ... And is not dependent on open discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is about hearing 2 points of view.  You are not wiling to listen to my point of view. You want me to read Thomas Sowell . That's not listening to my point of view.
Click to expand...


Thanks for clearing that up, Doctor Spock.

Now we know that Racism is about hearing 2 points of view.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock.* Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is.* I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
Click to expand...



Right there is your problem.  Ben Carson has done nothing to earn your disrespect.  You merely hate him because he is black and successful.

BTW, a degree in sociology is nothing to crow about.  I had to take sociology in college and went to class on the first day, test days, and the final.  I passed easily.

My wife has a degree in sociology.  She works in a call center fixing people's internet!

It is the easiest degree to get outside a high school diploma.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Ever visit the hills of Appalachia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the thread topic.
Click to expand...


He quoted you ... You should try and stay on topic if that is important to you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on fighting for the other team?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are pretty much doing quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Ever visit the hills of Appalachia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the thread topic.
Click to expand...


You said whites are doing quite well.  I assumed you were an expert!  Apparently not!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. *The best thing about it is learning art and artists.*
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same Sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man. A God-fearing one, too.
> 
> There's no way you believe in God and pursued a Master's in Sociology. It's like Satan's required college credit.
Click to expand...



I think you are a slight bit confused.  There is no "art and artists" in sociology.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on a team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are pretty much doing quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Ever visit the hills of Appalachia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said whites are doing quite well.  I assumed you were an expert!  Apparently not!
Click to expand...


Did any Blacks ever suffer more than Ukrainians did in the 1930's - 1940's?

About 4 million Ukrainians were killed in the 1930's in the Holodomor terror famine.
About 4 million more Ukrainians were killed  in the 1940's fighting Nazi Germany
Millions more Ukrainians passed through Soviet Gulags, and Nazi slave labor camps in the 1930's - 1940's too.


----------



## IM2

.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't seem to care much about the well being of Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are pretty much doing quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Ever visit the hills of Appalachia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said whites are doing quite well.  I assumed you were an expert!  Apparently not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did any Blacks ever suffer more than Ukrainians did in the 1930's - 1940's?
> 
> About 4 million Ukrainians were killed in the 1930's in the Holodomor terror famine.
> About 4 million more Ukrainians were killed  in the 1940's fighting Nazi Germany
> Millions more Ukrainians passed through Soviet Gulags, and Nazi slave labor camps in the 1930's - 1940's too.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you start a thread about this and then we can join you to make you understand how much you don't know. Because this thread s not about the suffering of the Ukrainians.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Perhaps you start a thread about this and then we can join you to make you understand how much you don't know. Because this thread s not about the suffering of the Ukrainians.



Your desire to tell people what the topic of this thread is ... Is not what this thread is about ... Stick to the topic, or go with the flow.

.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. *The best thing about it is learning art and artists.*
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same Sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man. A God-fearing one, too.
> 
> There's no way you believe in God and pursued a Master's in Sociology. It's like Satan's required college credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a slight bit confused.  There is no "art and artists" in sociology.
Click to expand...


You're right! That was Humanities, whoops!

I suppose Sociology was a little bit better.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you start a thread about this and then we can join you to make you understand how much you don't know. Because this thread s not about the suffering of the Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to tell people what the topic of this thread is ... Is not what this thread is about ... Stick to the topic, or go with the flow.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


My desire to tell people what the thread topic is about is due to the fact I am the OP and it has been said to me by moderators that I am the main one responsible or keeping my OP on topic so it does not get shut down. So my desire to tell people what the thread topic is., is within my right as the OP and you either stick to the thread topic or get reported.


----------



## BlackSand

Marion Morrison said:


> You're right! That was Humanities, whoops!
> 
> I suppose Sociology was a little bit bit better.



As long as you are making retractions ... Is it possible we replace Sociology with Statistics as the Devil's required credit ... 

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> My desire to tell people what the thread topic is about is due to the fact I am the OP and it has been said to me by moderators that I am the main one responsible or keeping my OP on topic so it does not get shut down. So my desire to tell people what the thread topic is., is within my right as the OP and you either stick to the thread topic or get reported.



And this ^ has what to do with premise discussed in the topic ... 

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are pretty much doing quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Ever visit the hills of Appalachia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said whites are doing quite well.  I assumed you were an expert!  Apparently not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did any Blacks ever suffer more than Ukrainians did in the 1930's - 1940's?
> 
> About 4 million Ukrainians were killed in the 1930's in the Holodomor terror famine.
> About 4 million more Ukrainians were killed  in the 1940's fighting Nazi Germany
> Millions more Ukrainians passed through Soviet Gulags, and Nazi slave labor camps in the 1930's - 1940's too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you start a thread about this and then we can join you to make you understand how much you don't know. Because this thread s not about the suffering of the Ukrainians.
Click to expand...


It's also "Another perspective" that other people have suffered more than your Blacks have.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement
> 
> I have discovered (as I am sure have countless people of color) that there is apparently an unspoken set of rules for how to give white people feedback on racism.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Having read through this entire treatise on "feedback" I must say I honestly have no idea what the author is talking about.  So I am asking you to tell me what exactly is the _"feedback on racism"_ this fellow believes is limited or otherwise affected by some _"unspoken set of rules?"  What "set of rules." _Please be specific.
> 
> Because I believe the word racism is at present the most over-used and misused word in the American lexicon I frankly do not know what its individual user means by it, and whether or not it applies to me.  So I am and always have been willing to listen patiently and with sincere interest to any calmly and intelligently expressed thoughts, ideas, complaints, accusations or beliefs on the topic of racism as presented by a Black person -- presuming that is what is meant herein by _"feedback."_  But what I have no time or patience for is a histrionic diatribe issued by some hyper-emotional, bug-eyed, arm-waving, angry negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them.
> _
> I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".
> 
> Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I took the OP as intended based on a familiarity with the totality of his posting history here.
> 
> As for the rest, are you white? Do you take any mention of racism as an attack on whites? I sure as hell don't. The denizens of this message board are not representative of society as a whole - to say the least.
> 
> I have recently been part of a discussion in another venue online that began among a bunch of old friends from college of all 'races' frankly and openly discussing race and other issues. These are middle-aged people of all backgrounds (and skin tones for whatever the fuck that matters) with a wide diversity of views, and the discussion couldn't have been more respectful and communicative. People have shared and learned from each other and maintained long-standing friendships across ideological divides that prove to be illusory the more they are exposed to the light. This is not new or surprising in the real world where people live, work, play, and are not afraid to really respect, listen, and learn from each other.
> 
> The worst of the internet is not the mean of society in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with the totality of my posting here. You have made assumptions that are consistent with the things descried as white fragility.
Click to expand...


I am familiar from your other postings that you are simply a fraud who doesn't understand statistics, but claims to have a Master's degree in sociology.  I know you don't understand statistics, so I doubt your degree is worth the paper it is written on because that is an integral part of that discipline.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you start a thread about this and then we can join you to make you understand how much you don't know. Because this thread s not about the suffering of the Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to tell people what the topic of this thread is ... Is not what this thread is about ... Stick to the topic, or go with the flow.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


He thinks the thread topic is barking at us how fragile us Whites are somehow not capable of understanding his Black struggle.


----------



## BlackSand

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> He thinks the thread topic is barking at us how fragile us Whites are somehow not capable of understanding his Black struggle.



His primary struggle is making a coherent point that supports the principles described in the topic ... 

.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you start a thread about this and then we can join you to make you understand how much you don't know. Because this thread s not about the suffering of the Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desire to tell people what the topic of this thread is ... Is not what this thread is about ... Stick to the topic, or go with the flow.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He thinks the thread topic is barking at us how fragile us Whites are somehow not capable of understanding his Black struggle.
Click to expand...


Nope. That's not it.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks the thread topic is barking at us how fragile us Whites are somehow not capable of understanding his Black struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His primary struggle is making a coherent point that supports the principles described in the topic ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I have had not struggled You have and your struggle is with being able to understand how you exemplify that the professor is talking about.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sociology "experts" (aka social justice warriors) like IM2 and TheDoctor have made it practically illegal and definitely morally reprehensible to question the radical left agenda. If you don't shut up and let them do the thinking for you, then they label you a hater, a bigot, a NAZI...
> 
> I can't turn off the logical part of my brain to appease their feelings. Fact-based statistics do not support their narrative of a vast conspiracy against black people by law enforcement. We, the "nazis" aren't supposed to notice that blacks commit the majority of violent crime in this nation, that a huge majority of black kids are born into single parent households. We aren't supposed to notice anything that disproves their fantasy world delusions, and certainly aren't supposed to talk about it. No, we're supposed to shut the fuck up, vote for who they say and let them demonize and make fun of us and never under any circumstances ever complain. Complaining while white is a sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.
> 
> "Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?
> 
> Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.
Click to expand...


Once again you don't hesitate to prove your ignorance.

You just posted: "*About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."

Congratulations dimwit!  You just accounted for 125% of the population!

Master's degree my ass!

You probably don't have a high school diploma.


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement
> 
> I have discovered (as I am sure have countless people of color) that there is apparently an unspoken set of rules for how to give white people feedback on racism.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Having read through this entire treatise on "feedback" I must say I honestly have no idea what the author is talking about.  So I am asking you to tell me what exactly is the _"feedback on racism"_ this fellow believes is limited or otherwise affected by some _"unspoken set of rules?"  What "set of rules." _Please be specific.
> 
> Because I believe the word racism is at present the most over-used and misused word in the American lexicon I frankly do not know what its individual user means by it, and whether or not it applies to me.  So I am and always have been willing to listen patiently and with sincere interest to any calmly and intelligently expressed thoughts, ideas, complaints, accusations or beliefs on the topic of racism as presented by a Black person -- presuming that is what is meant herein by _"feedback."_  But what I have no time or patience for is a histrionic diatribe issued by some hyper-emotional, bug-eyed, arm-waving, angry negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them.
> _
> I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".
> 
> Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I took the OP as intended based on a familiarity with the totality of his posting history here.
> 
> As for the rest, are you white? Do you take any mention of racism as an attack on whites? I sure as hell don't. The denizens of this message board are not representative of society as a whole - to say the least.
> 
> I have recently been part of a discussion in another venue online that began among a bunch of old friends from college of all 'races' frankly and openly discussing race and other issues. These are middle-aged people of all backgrounds (and skin tones for whatever the fuck that matters) with a wide diversity of views, and the discussion couldn't have been more respectful and communicative. People have shared and learned from each other and maintained long-standing friendships across ideological divides that prove to be illusory the more they are exposed to the light. This is not new or surprising in the real world where people live, work, play, and are not afraid to really respect, listen, and learn from each other.
> 
> The worst of the internet is not the mean of society in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with the totality of my posting here. You have made assumptions that are consistent with the things descried as white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar from your other postings that you are simply a fraud who doesn't understand statistics, but claims to have a Master's degree in sociology.  I know you don't understand statistics, so I doubt your degree is worth the paper it is written on because that is an integral part of that discipline.
Click to expand...


I understand stats. But I don't use the per capita argument in order to deny that whites have the larger crime numbers.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I have had not struggled You have and your struggle is with being able to understand how you exemplify that the professor is talking about.



I mentioned "coherent point that supports the principles described in the topic".
Not incessant babbling consistent with your declaration you have accomplished something you haven't.

.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.
> 
> "Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?
> 
> Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cherry picked data. For one, you found the two years where whites (who represent the majority of the population) edged out blacks. Secondly, those are arrest statistics; not prosecutions. How many of those people actually committed the crime they were arrested for? Any idea?
> 
> Here's a set of crime statistics recording the trends between 1980 and 2008 that reflects the reality you're so keen to deny:
> View attachment 154553
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we get a link for this chart?
> 
> Well you cannot ignore the proven racism in the justice system and make claims about convictions.  Second these are stats from one category of violent crime not all violent crimes. You cannot claim that backs lead in violent crime by citing homicide when whites are assaulting beating, robbing and raping more than anyone else. Your numbers in the overall population are irrelevant here. What is relevant are the numbers of crimes committed by race. *You cannot say that because you have 70 percent of the population that it's fine for you to commit 70 percent of the crimes. That's stump ass stupid. *Besides if we use the DOJ tables, we can go back 20 plus years and show a consecutive pattern of whites leading in overall violent crime.
> 
> Let me show you the error in this per capita bull shit whites like you use for an excuse. I lived in a city that once was considered the fourth highest murder city in the US based on a per capita measurement. The town had 157,000 people. They had 75 murders. So you multiply that by ten or more to meet the murder rate in major cities and say that if we had 1 million people we would have had 750 murders. But we did not have one million people, we had 157,000 and 75 murders while cities with several million had 2-300. 75 murders is less than 300 murders, and you cannot make it more than 300 no matter how much you multiply. So the actual number of occurrences is the most important thing here. The actual number of occurrences show us that whites commit the most crimes and the most violent crimes.
Click to expand...


Yes, we can because it is 100% correct.  Stump ass stupid is a perfect description of someone who does not know that.

I have talked to more walls that made more sense than you.

BTW, your contrived explanation is so full of falsehoods and mathematical errors, I do not have the time to show you how you are showing your ass yet again.  Others already see it.

Are all sociology majors with Master's as stupid as you?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement
> 
> I have discovered (as I am sure have countless people of color) that there is apparently an unspoken set of rules for how to give white people feedback on racism.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Having read through this entire treatise on "feedback" I must say I honestly have no idea what the author is talking about.  So I am asking you to tell me what exactly is the _"feedback on racism"_ this fellow believes is limited or otherwise affected by some _"unspoken set of rules?"  What "set of rules." _Please be specific.
> 
> Because I believe the word racism is at present the most over-used and misused word in the American lexicon I frankly do not know what its individual user means by it, and whether or not it applies to me.  So I am and always have been willing to listen patiently and with sincere interest to any calmly and intelligently expressed thoughts, ideas, complaints, accusations or beliefs on the topic of racism as presented by a Black person -- presuming that is what is meant herein by _"feedback."_  But what I have no time or patience for is a histrionic diatribe issued by some hyper-emotional, bug-eyed, arm-waving, angry negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them.
> _
> I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".
> 
> Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I took the OP as intended based on a familiarity with the totality of his posting history here.
> 
> As for the rest, are you white? Do you take any mention of racism as an attack on whites? I sure as hell don't. The denizens of this message board are not representative of society as a whole - to say the least.
> 
> I have recently been part of a discussion in another venue online that began among a bunch of old friends from college of all 'races' frankly and openly discussing race and other issues. These are middle-aged people of all backgrounds (and skin tones for whatever the fuck that matters) with a wide diversity of views, and the discussion couldn't have been more respectful and communicative. People have shared and learned from each other and maintained long-standing friendships across ideological divides that prove to be illusory the more they are exposed to the light. This is not new or surprising in the real world where people live, work, play, and are not afraid to really respect, listen, and learn from each other.
> 
> The worst of the internet is not the mean of society in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with the totality of my posting here. You have made assumptions that are consistent with the things descried as white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar from your other postings that you are simply a fraud who doesn't understand statistics, but claims to have a Master's degree in sociology.  I know you don't understand statistics, so I doubt your degree is worth the paper it is written on because that is an integral part of that discipline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand stats. *But I don't use the per capita argument *in order to deny that whites have the larger crime numbers.
Click to expand...


That makes you stupid.  That is the only way to compare crime rates.  I am truly sorry if you wasted that education you claim to have, but  you are sorely lacking in any intellectual ability on this topic,


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sociology "experts" (aka social justice warriors) like IM2 and TheDoctor have made it practically illegal and definitely morally reprehensible to question the radical left agenda. If you don't shut up and let them do the thinking for you, then they label you a hater, a bigot, a NAZI...
> 
> I can't turn off the logical part of my brain to appease their feelings. Fact-based statistics do not support their narrative of a vast conspiracy against black people by law enforcement. We, the "nazis" aren't supposed to notice that blacks commit the majority of violent crime in this nation, that a huge majority of black kids are born into single parent households. We aren't supposed to notice anything that disproves their fantasy world delusions, and certainly aren't supposed to talk about it. No, we're supposed to shut the fuck up, vote for who they say and let them demonize and make fun of us and never under any circumstances ever complain. Complaining while white is a sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.
> 
> "Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?
> 
> Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you don't hesitate to prove your ignorance.
> 
> You just posted: "*About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> Congratulations dimwit!  You just accounted for 125% of the population!
> 
> Master's degree my ass!
> 
> You probably don't have a high school diploma.
Click to expand...

.
I have what I say I have.

https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/

This is he link were the information was cited. .You got a problem then you go to them.

Because they say what they do based on:.


Child Trends, Births to Unmarried Women
CDC, Births: Preliminary Data for 2015, Table 4
U.S. Census Bureau – Table C2.
Household Relationship and Living Arrangements of Children Under 18 Years, by Age and Sex: 2016
U.S. Census Bureau – Table FG10. Family Groups: 2016
Households led by a female householder with no spouse present with own children under 18 years living in the household.
U.S. Census Bureau – Table FG6. One-parent Unmarried Family Groups With Own Children Under 18
NWLC, Snapshot of Working Mothers
U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, Mothers Participation in the Labor Force
U.S. Department of Labor, Employment Characteristics of Families (2016)
U.S. Census Bureau – Table 6.
Households by Labor Force Status of Members, Program Participation, and Mean Cash Income: Monthly Averages
National Women’s Law Center, The Wage Gap Over Time
National Women’s Law Center, National Snapshot: Poverty Among Women & Families, 2016
The Working Poor Families Project, State Policy and Low-Income Working Mothers
National KIDS COUNT, Female-headed families receiving child support
Child Support: An Overview of Census Bureau Data on Recipients
National Women’s Law Center, National Snapshot: Poverty Among Women & Families, 2016
U.S. Census Bureau – Table C8. 
Poverty Status, Food Stamp Receipt, and Public Assistance for Children Under 18 Years by Selected Characteristics: 2016.
USDA, Household Food Security in the United States in 2016
USDA, Household Food Security in the United States in 2016: Statistical Supplement. Table S13
Joint Center for Housing Studies of Harvard University, The State Of The Nation’s Housing 2011
HUD, The 2016 Annual Homeless Assessment Report (AHAR) to Congress
USDA, Characteristics of SNAP Households: Fiscal Year 2015
Calculated using the U.S. Census Bureau CPS Table Creator.
Population Reference Bureau, Single Working Mothers in U.S. Worse Off Since the Recession

SMG, [URL='https://singlemotherguide.com/10-least-affordable-states-for-child-care/']Top 10 Least-Affordable States for Center-Based Infant Care in 2015

NATIONAL WOMEN’S LAW CENTER, State Child Care Assistance Policies 2016

USDA, Expenditures on Children by Families, 2015

Spotlight on Poverty: To Prevent Poverty, Reduce the Penalty for Single-Motherhood

Legal Momentum, Worst Off – Single-Parent Families In The United States

Business Insider, 10 countries with the best parental leave policies in the world
[/URL]
http://www.prb.org/Publications/Articles/2014/single-working-mothers.aspx


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
Click to expand...


Are you so obtuse to not realize that a mod has been participating in this thread?  My God man, you are setting a new world's record in stupid!


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> .
> I have what I say I have.
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> This is he link were the information was cited. .You got a problem then you go to them.
> 
> Because they say what they do based on:.
> 
> 
> Child Trends, Births to Unmarried Women
> CDC, Births: Preliminary Data for 2015, Table 4
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table C2.
> Household Relationship and Living Arrangements of Children Under 18 Years, by Age and Sex: 2016
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table FG10. Family Groups: 2016
> Households led by a female householder with no spouse present with own children under 18 years living in the household.
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table FG6. One-parent Unmarried Family Groups With Own Children Under 18
> NWLC, Snapshot of Working Mothers
> U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, Mothers Participation in the Labor Force
> U.S. Department of Labor, Employment Characteristics of Families (2016)
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table 6.
> Households by Labor Force Status of Members, Program Participation, and Mean Cash Income: Monthly Averages
> National Women’s Law Center, The Wage Gap Over Time
> National Women’s Law Center, National Snapshot: Poverty Among Women & Families, 2016
> The Working Poor Families Project, State Policy and Low-Income Working Mothers
> National KIDS COUNT, Female-headed families receiving child support
> Child Support: An Overview of Census Bureau Data on Recipients
> National Women’s Law Center, National Snapshot: Poverty Among Women & Families, 2016
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table C8.
> Poverty Status, Food Stamp Receipt, and Public Assistance for Children Under 18 Years by Selected Characteristics: 2016.
> USDA, Household Food Security in the United States in 2016
> USDA, Household Food Security in the United States in 2016: Statistical Supplement. Table S13
> Joint Center for Housing Studies of Harvard University, The State Of The Nation’s Housing 2011
> HUD, The 2016 Annual Homeless Assessment Report (AHAR) to Congress
> USDA, Characteristics of SNAP Households: Fiscal Year 2015
> Calculated using the U.S. Census Bureau CPS Table Creator.
> Population Reference Bureau, Single Working Mothers in U.S. Worse Off Since the Recession
> 
> 
> SMG, [URL='https://singlemotherguide.com/10-least-affordable-states-for-child-care/']Top 10 Least-Affordable States for Center-Based Infant Care in 2015
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL='http://www.prb.org/Publications/Articles/2014/single-working-mothers.aspx']
> 
> NATIONAL WOMEN’S LAW CENTER, [URL='https://nwlc.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/NWLC-State-Child-Care-Assistance-Policies-2016-final.pdf']State Child Care Assistance Policies 2016[/URL]
> 
> 
> USDA, [URL='https://www.cnpp.usda.gov/sites/default/files/crc2015_March2017_0.pdf']Expenditures on Children by Families
> 
> , 2015
> 
> Spotlight on Poverty: To Prevent Poverty, Reduce the Penalty for Single-Motherhood
> 
> Legal Momentum, Worst Off – Single-Parent Families In The United States
> 
> Business Insider, 10 countries with the best parental leave policies in the world
> 
> 
> [/URL][/URL]
> [URL='http://www.prb.org/Publications/Articles/2014/single-working-mothers.aspx'][/URL]


[URL='http://www.prb.org/Publications/Articles/2014/single-working-mothers.aspx']
[URL='http://www.prb.org/Publications/Articles/2014/single-working-mothers.aspx']
Here's a link to the Flat Earth Society ... You can file it with your other links ... 


https://theflatearthsociety.org/home/

.


[/URL][/URL]


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.
> 
> "Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?
> 
> Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cherry picked data. For one, you found the two years where whites (who represent the majority of the population) edged out blacks. Secondly, those are arrest statistics; not prosecutions. How many of those people actually committed the crime they were arrested for? Any idea?
> 
> Here's a set of crime statistics recording the trends between 1980 and 2008 that reflects the reality you're so keen to deny:
> View attachment 154553
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we get a link for this chart?
> 
> Well you cannot ignore the proven racism in the justice system and make claims about convictions.  Second these are stats from one category of violent crime not all violent crimes. You cannot claim that backs lead in violent crime by citing homicide when whites are assaulting beating, robbing and raping more than anyone else. Your numbers in the overall population are irrelevant here. What is relevant are the numbers of crimes committed by race. *You cannot say that because you have 70 percent of the population that it's fine for you to commit 70 percent of the crimes. That's stump ass stupid. *Besides if we use the DOJ tables, we can go back 20 plus years and show a consecutive pattern of whites leading in overall violent crime.
> 
> Let me show you the error in this per capita bull shit whites like you use for an excuse. I lived in a city that once was considered the fourth highest murder city in the US based on a per capita measurement. The town had 157,000 people. They had 75 murders. So you multiply that by ten or more to meet the murder rate in major cities and say that if we had 1 million people we would have had 750 murders. But we did not have one million people, we had 157,000 and 75 murders while cities with several million had 2-300. 75 murders is less than 300 murders, and you cannot make it more than 300 no matter how much you multiply. So the actual number of occurrences is the most important thing here. The actual number of occurrences show us that whites commit the most crimes and the most violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we can because it is 100% correct.  Stump ass stupid is a perfect description of someone who does not know that.
> 
> I have talked to more walls that made more sense than you.
> 
> BTW, your contrived explanation is so full of falsehoods and mathematical errors, I do not have the time to show you how you are showing your ass yet again.  Others already see it.
> 
> Are all sociology majors with Master's as stupid as you?
Click to expand...


Actually you cannot. But you do because you have a problem with racism. Say in your lane supposed math teacher.

If you could show me these errors you would. So stop lying.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sociology "experts" (aka social justice warriors) like IM2 and TheDoctor have made it practically illegal and definitely morally reprehensible to question the radical left agenda. If you don't shut up and let them do the thinking for you, then they label you a hater, a bigot, a NAZI...
> 
> I can't turn off the logical part of my brain to appease their feelings. Fact-based statistics do not support their narrative of a vast conspiracy against black people by law enforcement. We, the "nazis" aren't supposed to notice that blacks commit the majority of violent crime in this nation, that a huge majority of black kids are born into single parent households. We aren't supposed to notice anything that disproves their fantasy world delusions, and certainly aren't supposed to talk about it. No, we're supposed to shut the fuck up, vote for who they say and let them demonize and make fun of us and never under any circumstances ever complain. Complaining while white is a sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.
> 
> "Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?
> 
> Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you don't hesitate to prove your ignorance.
> 
> You just posted: "*About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> Congratulations dimwit!  You just accounted for 125% of the population!
> 
> Master's degree my ass!
> 
> You probably don't have a high school diploma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> I have what I say I have.
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> This is he link were the information was cited. .You got a problem then you go to them.
> 
> Because they say what they do based on:.
> 
> 
> Child Trends, Births to Unmarried Women
> CDC, Births: Preliminary Data for 2015, Table 4
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table C2.
> Household Relationship and Living Arrangements of Children Under 18 Years, by Age and Sex: 2016
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table FG10. Family Groups: 2016
> Households led by a female householder with no spouse present with own children under 18 years living in the household.
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table FG6. One-parent Unmarried Family Groups With Own Children Under 18
> NWLC, Snapshot of Working Mothers
> U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, Mothers Participation in the Labor Force
> U.S. Department of Labor, Employment Characteristics of Families (2016)
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table 6.
> Households by Labor Force Status of Members, Program Participation, and Mean Cash Income: Monthly Averages
> National Women’s Law Center, The Wage Gap Over Time
> National Women’s Law Center, National Snapshot: Poverty Among Women & Families, 2016
> The Working Poor Families Project, State Policy and Low-Income Working Mothers
> National KIDS COUNT, Female-headed families receiving child support
> Child Support: An Overview of Census Bureau Data on Recipients
> National Women’s Law Center, National Snapshot: Poverty Among Women & Families, 2016
> U.S. Census Bureau – Table C8.
> Poverty Status, Food Stamp Receipt, and Public Assistance for Children Under 18 Years by Selected Characteristics: 2016.
> USDA, Household Food Security in the United States in 2016
> USDA, Household Food Security in the United States in 2016: Statistical Supplement. Table S13
> Joint Center for Housing Studies of Harvard University, The State Of The Nation’s Housing 2011
> HUD, The 2016 Annual Homeless Assessment Report (AHAR) to Congress
> USDA, Characteristics of SNAP Households: Fiscal Year 2015
> Calculated using the U.S. Census Bureau CPS Table Creator.
> Population Reference Bureau, Single Working Mothers in U.S. Worse Off Since the Recession
> 
> 
> SMG, Top 10 Least-Affordable States for Center-Based Infant Care in 2015
> 
> NATIONAL WOMEN’S LAW CENTER, State Child Care Assistance Policies 2016
> 
> USDA, Expenditures on Children by Families, 2015
> 
> Spotlight on Poverty: To Prevent Poverty, Reduce the Penalty for Single-Motherhood
> 
> Legal Momentum, Worst Off – Single-Parent Families In The United States
> 
> Business Insider, 10 countries with the best parental leave policies in the world
Click to expand...


That makes your source immaterial to the discussion.  Try to bolster your argument with better sources.  Anyone with a Master's degree (like yours truly) should have seen that obvious error.  Why didn't you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement
> 
> I have discovered (as I am sure have countless people of color) that there is apparently an unspoken set of rules for how to give white people feedback on racism.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Having read through this entire treatise on "feedback" I must say I honestly have no idea what the author is talking about.  So I am asking you to tell me what exactly is the _"feedback on racism"_ this fellow believes is limited or otherwise affected by some _"unspoken set of rules?"  What "set of rules." _Please be specific.
> 
> Because I believe the word racism is at present the most over-used and misused word in the American lexicon I frankly do not know what its individual user means by it, and whether or not it applies to me.  So I am and always have been willing to listen patiently and with sincere interest to any calmly and intelligently expressed thoughts, ideas, complaints, accusations or beliefs on the topic of racism as presented by a Black person -- presuming that is what is meant herein by _"feedback."_  But what I have no time or patience for is a histrionic diatribe issued by some hyper-emotional, bug-eyed, arm-waving, angry negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I read it to say that, in white people in general, there are internal obstacles to having a productive conversation about race, because any mention of it tends to be received _as an attack on them.
> _
> I agree with that, and I see it all over this message board. Any mention of racism at all tends to put white posters on the defensive - both those explicit racists you mentioned before, and many of those who are not, or don't consider themselves "racist".
> 
> Take your response, for example. You and I have participated in many threads about race here. _I know that you're not a racist_. But you still took the OP as an attack on white people. Perhaps that's what the OP intended, but it's not what the article he's quoting intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I took the OP as intended based on a familiarity with the totality of his posting history here.
> 
> As for the rest, are you white? Do you take any mention of racism as an attack on whites? I sure as hell don't. The denizens of this message board are not representative of society as a whole - to say the least.
> 
> I have recently been part of a discussion in another venue online that began among a bunch of old friends from college of all 'races' frankly and openly discussing race and other issues. These are middle-aged people of all backgrounds (and skin tones for whatever the fuck that matters) with a wide diversity of views, and the discussion couldn't have been more respectful and communicative. People have shared and learned from each other and maintained long-standing friendships across ideological divides that prove to be illusory the more they are exposed to the light. This is not new or surprising in the real world where people live, work, play, and are not afraid to really respect, listen, and learn from each other.
> 
> The worst of the internet is not the mean of society in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not familiar with the totality of my posting here. You have made assumptions that are consistent with the things descried as white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar from your other postings that you are simply a fraud who doesn't understand statistics, but claims to have a Master's degree in sociology.  I know you don't understand statistics, so I doubt your degree is worth the paper it is written on because that is an integral part of that discipline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand stats. But I don't use the per capita argument in order to deny that whites have the larger crime numbers.
Click to expand...


I guess this is being on topic, though.


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so obtuse to not realize that a mod has been participating in this thread?  My God man, you are setting a new world's record in stupid!
Click to expand...


And? I am doing what a mod told me to do no matter if a mod is here or not.

Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.


----------



## BlackSand

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I guess this is being on topic, though.



I am pretty sure his approach is going to be ... "It is if I say it is" ... At least that would follow suit with everything else he has posted.

.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't commit the majority of violent crime in this nation. And being born in a single parent household doesn't mean anything.That's the problem with how you dimwits think. The only ones living in a delusion is those like yourself.
> 
> "Around 49% of single mothers have never married, 51% are either divorced, separated or widowed. Half have one child, 30% have two. *About two thirds are White,* one third Black, one quarter Hispanic."
> 
> https://singlemotherguide.com/single-mother-statistics/
> 
> Two thirds of all single mothers are white . Get it?
> 
> Whites were arrested for  60 percent of all violent crime in this nation in 2015, 59 percent in 2014
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Table 43
> 
> Complaining while white is not a sin but lying while any color is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cherry picked data. For one, you found the two years where whites (who represent the majority of the population) edged out blacks. Secondly, those are arrest statistics; not prosecutions. How many of those people actually committed the crime they were arrested for? Any idea?
> 
> Here's a set of crime statistics recording the trends between 1980 and 2008 that reflects the reality you're so keen to deny:
> View attachment 154553
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we get a link for this chart?
> 
> Well you cannot ignore the proven racism in the justice system and make claims about convictions.  Second these are stats from one category of violent crime not all violent crimes. You cannot claim that backs lead in violent crime by citing homicide when whites are assaulting beating, robbing and raping more than anyone else. Your numbers in the overall population are irrelevant here. What is relevant are the numbers of crimes committed by race. *You cannot say that because you have 70 percent of the population that it's fine for you to commit 70 percent of the crimes. That's stump ass stupid. *Besides if we use the DOJ tables, we can go back 20 plus years and show a consecutive pattern of whites leading in overall violent crime.
> 
> Let me show you the error in this per capita bull shit whites like you use for an excuse. I lived in a city that once was considered the fourth highest murder city in the US based on a per capita measurement. The town had 157,000 people. They had 75 murders. So you multiply that by ten or more to meet the murder rate in major cities and say that if we had 1 million people we would have had 750 murders. But we did not have one million people, we had 157,000 and 75 murders while cities with several million had 2-300. 75 murders is less than 300 murders, and you cannot make it more than 300 no matter how much you multiply. So the actual number of occurrences is the most important thing here. The actual number of occurrences show us that whites commit the most crimes and the most violent crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we can because it is 100% correct.  Stump ass stupid is a perfect description of someone who does not know that.
> 
> I have talked to more walls that made more sense than you.
> 
> BTW, your contrived explanation is so full of falsehoods and mathematical errors, I do not have the time to show you how you are showing your ass yet again.  Others already see it.
> 
> Are all sociology majors with Master's as stupid as you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you cannot. But you do because you have a problem with racism. Say in your lane supposed math teacher.
> 
> If you could show me these errors you would. So stop lying.
Click to expand...


Yes, I have a problem with racism.  I despise it with every fiber of my being.  I also hate charlatans who attempt to use racism as a ploy to explain away problems caused by other factors and where no racism exists.

No, I will not "say" in my lane.  We all see your lies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so obtuse to not realize that a mod has been participating in this thread?  My God man, you are setting a new world's record in stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? I am doing what a mod told me to do no matter if a mod is here or not.
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
Click to expand...


How is it okay for 13% of Blacks to commit nearly 30% of the crime?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so obtuse to not realize that a mod has been participating in this thread?  My God man, you are setting a new world's record in stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? I am doing what a mod told me to do no matter if a mod is here or not.
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
Click to expand...


If they are 70% of the population, simple common sense says they should.

If 5% of the population was committing 90% of the crime, would that seem abnormal?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when looking at the per capita statistics the fun really starts when one realizes that the FBI and DOJ have for years lumped the Hispanic crime statistics in with "white".  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so obtuse to not realize that a mod has been participating in this thread?  My God man, you are setting a new world's record in stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? I am doing what a mod told me to do no matter if a mod is here or not.
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
Click to expand...


What you claim as being off-topic is just our responding to your attempts to deflect from the discussion.  You are the one going off-topic!  If we quote your post, how can that be off-topic?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any poster free to address any information contained within a given thread. It appears that you have mistaken yourself for a moderator. You aren’t.
> As for the initial assertion in the OP...? That’s easy.
> “White Fragility” is nothing more than a flaccid attempt to rebrand the tired d meme blacks have used a coping strategy for decades, at the very least. That being the excuse for people not liking you; is because they are “afraid” of you. It’s nothing more than a coping strategy intended to improve your self esteem in the face of the realization that people don’t like you; and being lazy... You put it on the party to who doesn’t like you; to solve your problem of not being liked. News flash! It’s your problem not ours. “Your problem”, means it’s up to you to find the solution. End of story.
> .
> Thanks for coming out! G’night!
> .
> Mic...
> .
> Drop...
> 
> 
> 
> White people are fragile.
> 
> There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white
> 
> He grew up in USA-Maryland. He was one of those tough talking white people who felt black people used racism as an an excuse.
> 
> So he went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. The doctor warned him that it could lead to liver damage. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education.
> 
> This is him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> He was going to do it for about four months and visit different parts of the country.
> 
> I repeat.
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.
> 
> The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.
> 
> Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.
> 
> White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.
> 
> *By his 2nd day he was in tears.*
> 
> Oprah did a programme about it.
> 
> Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.
> 
> Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives.
> 
> And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that.
> 
> This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics or tough talk because white people can't handle racism for a minute.
Click to expand...


That was also 23 years ago.


----------



## IM2

.


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any poster free to address any information contained within a given thread. It appears that you have mistaken yourself for a moderator. You aren’t.
> As for the initial assertion in the OP...? That’s easy.
> “White Fragility” is nothing more than a flaccid attempt to rebrand the tired d meme blacks have used a coping strategy for decades, at the very least. That being the excuse for people not liking you; is because they are “afraid” of you. It’s nothing more than a coping strategy intended to improve your self esteem in the face of the realization that people don’t like you; and being lazy... You put it on the party to who doesn’t like you; to solve your problem of not being liked. News flash! It’s your problem not ours. “Your problem”, means it’s up to you to find the solution. End of story.
> .
> Thanks for coming out! G’night!
> .
> Mic...
> .
> Drop...
> 
> 
> 
> White people are fragile.
> 
> There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white
> 
> He grew up in USA-Maryland. He was one of those tough talking white people who felt black people used racism as an an excuse.
> 
> So he went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. The doctor warned him that it could lead to liver damage. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education.
> 
> This is him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> He was going to do it for about four months and visit different parts of the country.
> 
> I repeat.
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.
> 
> The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.
> 
> Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.
> 
> White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.
> 
> *By his 2nd day he was in tears.*
> 
> Oprah did a programme about it.
> 
> Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.
> 
> Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives.
> 
> And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that.
> 
> This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics or tough talk because white people can't handle racism for a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was also 23 years ago.
Click to expand...


SO?


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so obtuse to not realize that a mod has been participating in this thread?  My God man, you are setting a new world's record in stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? I am doing what a mod told me to do no matter if a mod is here or not.
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you claim as being off-topic is just our responding to your attempts to deflect from the discussion.  You are the one going off-topic!  If we quote your post, how can that be off-topic?
Click to expand...


You are deflecting from the OP when you choose to bring up anything and everything but the OP.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call per capita bullshit if you want, doesn't change the reality that a mere 14% of the population are responsible for an inordinate amount of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't really respond but sometimes you just have to, not for you, but for others to see the counter points. This comes closer to my interest. As some one who has studied and investigated crime for some 10 odd years by now.
> 
> I can say this with 100% certainty : *The real big crime is almost always white*. Chinese triads and Japanese yakuza are the two exceptions.
> 
> We can always debate if the Latin American drug cartels and criminal organizations are white but they themselves do not identify with blacks. _La Eme _for example is a racist organization. Russian mafia gangs and the powerful _Vory V Zakone_ brotherhood are white.
> 
> Italian organized crime is white : _Napolitan Camorra_, Sicilian cosa nostra mafia, _Calbrian Ndragheta_ and _Puglian Sacra, Corona Unita_ are all true blue Italian organizations all are white. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra. In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. European organized crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power and money.
> 
> The only global black organized crime which has impact on greater scale is Nigerian organized crime. However, it is debatable how powerful it is. As they are black and they are dealing white racists thus are not allowed to have a piece of the pie of the real big crime scene. It has never the less its place on the global crime scene.
> 
> *How do they affect you are any other white American or European and their safety ? *
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. They are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. Then, there are the Wall street jugglers who are also organized criminals and who are the main reason why the average white Americans and brits are in the deep shit, loose their homes, insurances.
> 
> They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, clothing are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it.
> 
> You know nothing.
> You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene.
> 
> They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang banger.
> 
> There are no funds in the black ghetto areas which could pay up the money needed for the tons of drugs they import annually into USA and Europe. It's the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it. That is the economical fact. This is good to remember. The same goes for Europe too.
> 
> *Not that I say that street crime is harmless or anything.*
> 
> It has to be taken seriously too, but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white organized criminals live there in peace.
> 
> If you step away from only looking at the “classical” crimes that are abundant in impoverished portions of a society and look at any crime whatsoever (maybe excluding minor offenses like speeding and such), then you will see that blacks commit way less crimes that white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin. A bullet from a negro does. Nobody said whites don't do crime, but it's the negroes that stupidly do the crimes that don't benefit anyone and cause bodily harm. It's called violent crime. Are you seriously comparing illegal DVDs and tobacco to violent crime? Even speeding is more dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that same white guy  drunk behind the wheel of a car can put you in a wheel chair  or a coffin. *Whiles lead in violent crime also.*
Click to expand...


Still propagating that lie?  

I assume you meant "Whites".


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You are deflecting from the OP when you choose to bring up anything and everything but the OP.





IM2 said:


> SO?



... 

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any poster free to address any information contained within a given thread. It appears that you have mistaken yourself for a moderator. You aren’t.
> As for the initial assertion in the OP...? That’s easy.
> “White Fragility” is nothing more than a flaccid attempt to rebrand the tired d meme blacks have used a coping strategy for decades, at the very least. That being the excuse for people not liking you; is because they are “afraid” of you. It’s nothing more than a coping strategy intended to improve your self esteem in the face of the realization that people don’t like you; and being lazy... You put it on the party to who doesn’t like you; to solve your problem of not being liked. News flash! It’s your problem not ours. “Your problem”, means it’s up to you to find the solution. End of story.
> .
> Thanks for coming out! G’night!
> .
> Mic...
> .
> Drop...
> 
> 
> 
> White people are fragile.
> 
> There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white
> 
> He grew up in USA-Maryland. He was one of those tough talking white people who felt black people used racism as an an excuse.
> 
> So he went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. The doctor warned him that it could lead to liver damage. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education.
> 
> This is him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> He was going to do it for about four months and visit different parts of the country.
> 
> I repeat.
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.
> 
> The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.
> 
> Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.
> 
> White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.
> 
> *By his 2nd day he was in tears.*
> 
> Oprah did a programme about it.
> 
> Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.
> 
> Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives.
> 
> And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that.
> 
> This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics or tough talk because white people can't handle racism for a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was also 23 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?
Click to expand...


I used to have people follow me around in stores, or look away from me a lot, now sometimes too even.

I don't necessarily think it's racism.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any poster free to address any information contained within a given thread. It appears that you have mistaken yourself for a moderator. You aren’t.
> As for the initial assertion in the OP...? That’s easy.
> “White Fragility” is nothing more than a flaccid attempt to rebrand the tired d meme blacks have used a coping strategy for decades, at the very least. That being the excuse for people not liking you; is because they are “afraid” of you. It’s nothing more than a coping strategy intended to improve your self esteem in the face of the realization that people don’t like you; and being lazy... You put it on the party to who doesn’t like you; to solve your problem of not being liked. News flash! It’s your problem not ours. “Your problem”, means it’s up to you to find the solution. End of story.
> .
> Thanks for coming out! G’night!
> .
> Mic...
> .
> Drop...
> 
> 
> 
> White people are fragile.
> 
> There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white
> 
> He grew up in USA-Maryland. He was one of those tough talking white people who felt black people used racism as an an excuse.
> 
> So he went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. The doctor warned him that it could lead to liver damage. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education.
> 
> This is him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> He was going to do it for about four months and visit different parts of the country.
> 
> I repeat.
> 
> *After one week he was done.*
> 
> As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.
> 
> The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.
> 
> Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.
> 
> White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.
> 
> *By his 2nd day he was in tears.*
> 
> Oprah did a programme about it.
> 
> Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.
> 
> Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives.
> 
> And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that.
> 
> This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics or tough talk because white people can't handle racism for a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was also 23 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?
Click to expand...


Does the term "outdated" mean anything to you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Asian success?
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination
> 
> In his 2011 _New York Magazine_ essay Paper Tigers, Wesley Yang delivered one of the most compelling meditations on the “Bamboo Ceiling”—”an invisible barrier that maintains a pyramidal racial structure throughout corporate America, with lots of Asians at junior levels, quite a few in middle management, and virtually none in the higher reaches of leadership.” Look no further than the Committee of 100, a national Chinese American leadership organization, for evidence of how Asians—who comprise approximately 5 percent of the US population—are drastically underrepresented in leadership positions. Their 2004 Asian Pacific American Corporate Board Report Card highlighted that Asians filled a paltry one percent of the Fortune 500 corporate director seats in the US, and their 2005 Asian Pacific American Higher Education Report Card revealed that only 2.5 percent of the positions of president, provost, and chancellor were held by Asians.
> 
> Further surprising to most Americans, a 2005 Gallup Poll showed that Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders reported more work discrimination than any other group (30 to 31 percent). This is a finding the Center for Work-Life Study confirmed in their 2011 report on Asian America, where “Twenty-five percent of Asians feel that they face workplace discrimination because of their ethnicity, while only 8 percent of African-Americans, 9 percent of Hispanics and 4 percent of Caucasians believe this to be the case.” Sadly, the 2012 University of Toronto study “Prescriptive Stereotypes and Workplace Consequences for East Asians in North America” showed that participants disliked dominant Asians in the workplace more than non-dominant Asians, suggesting Americans still prefer their Asian coworkers to fit the stereotype of a meek follower who “stays in their place.”
> 
> But this is nothing new. In their 1990 paper “Asian-American Educational Achievements: A Phenomenon in Search of an Explanation,” authors Stanley Sue and Sumie Okazaki early on proposed “that Asian Americans perceive, and have experienced, restrictions in upward mobility in careers or jobs that are unrelated to education
> 
> Debunking the “Model Asian” Myth: Five Ways Asian-Americans Still Face Discrimination | Hippo Reads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
Click to expand...


The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
These are questions he can't answer, no one can.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic oft his thread is another perspective which is about you as a white person can look inward to see why yo think it is always necessary for you to make every discussion of race about how you feel or only what you think is important. You continue showing these behavioral traits awhile actually believing that you aren't and you consistently ask for explanations t probe something when you have  shown time after time. OF course you will have idiots like Correll  who will enable you to keep on with this nonsense and you will actually think that you have a point, But you don't. You've been shown proof and that's that.
Click to expand...


I would suggest you start proofreading your posts.  That might help us make more sense of your gibberish.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask  you this,
> 
> What does any of these things have to do with the issue of white fragility?
> 
> Or are you just trolling like many of the others hoping you can get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to your wandering posts is not a violation of forum policy.
> Disassembling your utter nonsense in regards to every point you try to express might be a reason you would request the thread being closed.
> 
> If you are too fragile to handle the responses ... Then I would suggest you quit wandering around.
> If you have a salient point to make that supports the nonsense you care to address as White Fragility ... Then get to it.
> 
> Nobody wrote you a blank check, carte blanche to spew your maligned hatred unchallenged.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "maligned hatred?"  That's a bit much.
> No one can listen when they're under attack, so I don't expect an answer to this, but is there ANYTHING in the OP that you could own as possibly something you do?   I don't see you as a racist, but I agree that all of us are the product of our raising, and the unconscious, unwritten and unspoken values around us are almost never analyzed.  I believe you when you say you have no issue with black folks in your daily life.  For you, that is as far as the matter should go.  For some of us, I think that's good enough.
> You will change the world in another way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. This person has major problems with racism. Non racist whites are able to handle a discussion of subject like this without doing all the things this person has done. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there we go.
> 
> 
> Since he disagrees with you, he must be racist.
> 
> 
> And you claim to want dialog.
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no that's not it. Besides this article is not my opinion but the * facts* from. a well known and respected  WHITE Ph.D in the field who is relating her experiences in trying to talk to white people about racism. Maybe you read the article Corell? How about that?
Click to expand...


I think we have found your problem.  You do not understand the difference in fact versus opinion.  That was taught in high school language arts.  You must have been sick that day!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't listening at all.  YOU are responsible for your life.  Not me, not the President, not the UN.  George Soros thinks he can use you to cause grief for the USA.  We aren't listening to him either.
> 
> You have the exact rights that I have.  Scream all you want.    You turn towns into ghettos, you created Chicago's new norm, You don't raise your children to be productive individuals.  The drummer I hired to teach my youth group kids, had 11 kids of his own.  He even knew where 2 of them were.  Then we all got to watch him be arraigned for selling crack.  Sadly, he is NOT the exception to the rule.
> 
> Ben Carson kept his zipper zipped, said no to the pipe and went to school.  Emulate him instead of the drummer, and then watch your "privileges" improve.  We aren't putting you in your place.  YOU are the problem with you.
> 
> I'll continue to work hard to provide for my family and you go put a black hoodie on and hang out in the street.  Paychecks are what make me look privileged to you.
> I'll put in a new pool.  I told the business I shouldn't have to pay for it because I am white, but contrary to what you believe,  I had to pay for it just like Mr. Carson had to pay for his.  What you consider privilege, others understand as a reward for a job well done.  A paycheck.
> 
> And tomorrow,  you'll put on your black hoodie, and whine about whitey's pool.  I won't hear you, because I'll be in the pool............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. *The best thing about it is learning art and artists.*
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same Sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man. A God-fearing one, too.
> 
> There's no way you believe in God and pursued a Master's in Sociology. It's like Satan's required college credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a slight bit confused.  There is no "art and artists" in sociology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right! That was Humanities, whoops!
> 
> I suppose Sociology was a little bit better.
Click to expand...


The Duke would be proud of your honesty!


----------



## BlackSand

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I think we have found your problem.  You do not understand the difference in fact versus opinion.  That was taught in high school language arts.  You must have been sick that day!



He wasn't sick that day ... He was allowed to cut class to be a guest speaker at a Quantum Physics seminar.

.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so obtuse to not realize that a mod has been participating in this thread?  My God man, you are setting a new world's record in stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? I am doing what a mod told me to do no matter if a mod is here or not.
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you claim as being off-topic is just our responding to your attempts to deflect from the discussion.  You are the one going off-topic!  If we quote your post, how can that be off-topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are deflecting from the OP when you choose to bring up anything and everything but the OP.
Click to expand...


If we are going off topic, just don't reply with any more of your stupid comments and it will pass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BlackSand said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have found your problem.  You do not understand the difference in fact versus opinion.  That was taught in high school language arts.  You must have been sick that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't sick that day ... He was allowed to cut class to be a guest speaker at a Quantum Physics seminar.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I hope he buys a new keyboard.  Notice all of the missing and incorrect spellings that Master's degree-holding Sociologist makes?  It cannot be his fault.


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Hispanics for your crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> As reliable as the sunrise; you’ve missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no I haven't and I shall not allow this thread to continue being taken off  the topic so you are about to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you so obtuse to not realize that a mod has been participating in this thread?  My God man, you are setting a new world's record in stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? I am doing what a mod told me to do no matter if a mod is here or not.
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are 70% of the population, simple common sense says they should.
> 
> If 5% of the population was committing 90% of the crime, would that seem abnormal?
Click to expand...


5 percent of the population is not committing 90 percent of the crime. The argument you make is full of holes.  I will show you how perhaps tomorrow because it will take a lot of time to do all the work needed to prove your fallacy.. The reality of your logic says that since we have 300 million people we don't have a problem if we don't have 300 million crimes. Certainly you would not accept that as an excuse for crime numbers. .So maybe you examine why you think its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of the crimes


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have found your problem.  You do not understand the difference in fact versus opinion.  That was taught in high school language arts.  You must have been sick that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't sick that day ... He was allowed to cut class to be a guest speaker at a Quantum Physics seminar.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope he buys a new keyboard.  Notice all of the missing and incorrect spellings that Master's degree-holding Sociologist makes?  It cannot be his fault.
Click to expand...


Yawn. When they can't debate.........


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call per capita bullshit if you want, doesn't change the reality that a mere 14% of the population are responsible for an inordinate amount of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't really respond but sometimes you just have to, not for you, but for others to see the counter points. This comes closer to my interest. As some one who has studied and investigated crime for some 10 odd years by now.
> 
> I can say this with 100% certainty : *The real big crime is almost always white*. Chinese triads and Japanese yakuza are the two exceptions.
> 
> We can always debate if the Latin American drug cartels and criminal organizations are white but they themselves do not identify with blacks. _La Eme _for example is a racist organization. Russian mafia gangs and the powerful _Vory V Zakone_ brotherhood are white.
> 
> Italian organized crime is white : _Napolitan Camorra_, Sicilian cosa nostra mafia, _Calbrian Ndragheta_ and _Puglian Sacra, Corona Unita_ are all true blue Italian organizations all are white. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra. In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. European organized crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power and money.
> 
> The only global black organized crime which has impact on greater scale is Nigerian organized crime. However, it is debatable how powerful it is. As they are black and they are dealing white racists thus are not allowed to have a piece of the pie of the real big crime scene. It has never the less its place on the global crime scene.
> 
> *How do they affect you are any other white American or European and their safety ? *
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. They are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. Then, there are the Wall street jugglers who are also organized criminals and who are the main reason why the average white Americans and brits are in the deep shit, loose their homes, insurances.
> 
> They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, clothing are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it.
> 
> You know nothing.
> You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene.
> 
> They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang banger.
> 
> There are no funds in the black ghetto areas which could pay up the money needed for the tons of drugs they import annually into USA and Europe. It's the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it. That is the economical fact. This is good to remember. The same goes for Europe too.
> 
> *Not that I say that street crime is harmless or anything.*
> 
> It has to be taken seriously too, but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white organized criminals live there in peace.
> 
> If you step away from only looking at the “classical” crimes that are abundant in impoverished portions of a society and look at any crime whatsoever (maybe excluding minor offenses like speeding and such), then you will see that blacks commit way less crimes that white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A while guy buying alcohol when he's underage doesn't put me in a wheelchair or a coffin. A bullet from a negro does. Nobody said whites don't do crime, but it's the negroes that stupidly do the crimes that don't benefit anyone and cause bodily harm. It's called violent crime. Are you seriously comparing illegal DVDs and tobacco to violent crime? Even speeding is more dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that same white guy  drunk behind the wheel of a car can put you in a wheel chair  or a coffin. *Whiles lead in violent crime also.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still propagating that lie?
> 
> I assume you meant "Whites".
Click to expand...


That's not a lie.


----------



## BlackSand

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I hope he buys a new keyboard.  Notice all of the missing and incorrect spellings that Master's degree-holding Sociologist makes?  It cannot be his fault.



What are you talking about ... He thinks *E* = *mc2 *is a rap group out of Detroit.

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Yawn. When they can't debate.........



Debate what ... You haven't debated anything as of yet ... You just stated your opinion (which for the most part is unfounded or incorrect).

If you want to debate ... Then explain what the principles in the OP mean to you.
Here's a hint ... Quoting the OP won't accomplish that ... And you are actually going to have to think (for yourself).

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are pretty much doing quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Ever visit the hills of Appalachia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said whites are doing quite well.  I assumed you were an expert!  Apparently not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did any Blacks ever suffer more than Ukrainians did in the 1930's - 1940's?
> 
> About 4 million Ukrainians were killed in the 1930's in the Holodomor terror famine.
> About 4 million more Ukrainians were killed  in the 1940's fighting Nazi Germany
> Millions more Ukrainians passed through Soviet Gulags, and Nazi slave labor camps in the 1930's - 1940's too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you start a thread about this and then we can join you to make you understand how much you don't know. Because this thread s not about the suffering of the Ukrainians.
Click to expand...


I did start such a thread.

Who suffered the most?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
Click to expand...


I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.

I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.

We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
Click to expand...


I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.

The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.

In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.

But, but, colonization must be the culprit.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
Click to expand...

If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ..... person with a masters ......




You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. When they can't debate.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debate what ... You haven't debated anything as of yet ... You just stated your opinion (which for the most part is unfounded or incorrect).
> 
> If you want to debate ... Then explain what the principles in the OP mean to you.
> Here's a hint ... Quoting the OP won't accomplish that ... And you are actually going to have to think (for yourself).
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No I posted an OP and today I gave you three articles to read along with one yesterday none of which you have read while summarily dismisding eerythng because you don't understand what being talked about and assume then you post your opinions.

You  need o explain wathe prncipes in the aOP mean perioof beause write t he OP and as part ofthst explained


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
Click to expand...



You really lack knowledge of history as it pertains to blacks or anyone else not white.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?




Kill the white people ... 

.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you expect a reasonable discussion with an unrepentant racist like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? You mean in other threads?
> Does he have a split personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same bullshit excuses and insistence on double standards. Read more and you'll see the pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Nope there are no double standards here. There is a reality you cannot face. That is blacks and whites have not had the exact same experience so the reaction to the same things are going to be caused because of different reasons.
Click to expand...


It is the exact definition of a double standard to act the same and insist on different responses. Come on now, try to be a little honest


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... person with a masters ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.
Click to expand...


Well you sure are proud of your masters, but the main reason I talk about it here is that the white racists you ignore want to always tell me how we blacks need to get educated.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill the white people ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That wont help unless you get all of them. The us and europeans maintain their strangle hold on the resources in Africa. Yall full of shit if you expect me or any other Black person to actually believe something is wrong in Africa without whites being at the bottom of it.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
Click to expand...


This is the question not one of these whites will never answer. But you will get stupid responses like t he person who quoted you and instead of recognizing the wrongs by whites that created the problems you are talking about, they post up kill the white people.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's supposed to be intimidating? Just another empty denial of what everyone already knows about you? Underwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody doesn't know anything. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who has read your posts knows you are a filthy racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you are unable to present anything where I have specifically said that blacks are superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really imagine that your persistent attempts at prescribing definitions is going unnoticed or will be effective? You're not smart enough to try and play semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm smarter than you. .....
Click to expand...



 Maybe, but you're really lowering the bar.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the question not one of these whites will never answer. But you will get stupid responses like t he person who quoted you and instead of recognizing the wrongs by whites that created the problems you are talking about, they post up kill the white people.
Click to expand...

Black Sand is like most whites. Insecure in their whiteness and they need to create elaborate reasons why they are better. I've always noticed that people that are constantly trying to prove they are better tend to have an insecurity complex. First whites created the "races". Then they created IQ tests to prove they were smarter.  Sounds like a whole heap of trouble. Must be because they have never been relevant and last to civilization.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> No I posted an OP and today I gave you three articles to read along with one yesterday none of which you have read while summarily dismisding eerythng because you don't understand what being talked about and assume then you post your opinions.
> 
> You  need o explain wathe prncipes in the aOP mean perioof beause write t he OP and as part ofthst explained



I cannot debate the people who wrote the articles ... They aren't here.
I asked you to explain what you think ... Not to tell me/show me what someone else thinks.

I am guessing you don't understand the crap you posted and couldn't debate it to save face.
That's just a guess because you have yet to share an original thought.
Please explain your thoughts and prove me wrong.

Please do as the OP discusses and share you thoughts and life experiences regarding racism.
If you want to debate the principles ... Don't pretend that amounts to proving the assertions in the OP ... It doesn't.

.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
Click to expand...



Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
What evidence?
Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
 Bermuda is  much richer than Haiti, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Black Sand is like most whites. Insecure in their whiteness and they need to create elaborate reasons why they are better. I've always noticed that people that are constantly trying to prove they are better tend to have an insecurity complex. First whites created the "races". Then they created IQ tests (created by them) to prove they were smarter.  Sounds like a whole heap of trouble. Must be because they have never been relevant and last to civilization.



Better than what ... Where have I stated I was better than anything or anyone ... 
You obviously didn't see what I posted in regards to the IQ score garbage either.

.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ......you are stupid enough to think that if I call whites out on their racism it  means I think backs are morally superior. No, that's not the case.......




Do you consider racism moral, or immoral?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> That wont help unless you get all of them. The us and europeans maintain their strangle hold on the resources in Africa. Yall full of shit if you expect me or any other Black person to actually believe something is wrong in Africa without whites being at the bottom of it.



Whoa whoa whoa ... I just asked a question ... I didn't blame anyone of anything, didn't suggest you believe anything either.
There you go ... Zooming off after some fantasy.

.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
Click to expand...

Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ....This is another attempt to try explaining the reality of what happens when you mistreat a group of people because of heir skin lor [sic] got now 399 years. ......




Do you have an example of how you have been mistreated recently? And how have you managed to live 399 years?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the question not one of these whites will never answer. But you will get stupid responses like t he person who quoted you and instead of recognizing the wrongs by whites that created the problems you are talking about, they post up kill the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First whites created the "races". Then they created IQ tests to prove they were smarter.  Sounds like a whole heap of trouble. Must be because they have never been relevant and last to civilization.
Click to expand...


Because no one can tell a Swede, Chinese person, or Nigerian apart, it's all made up, huh, it must have been invented by Whitey. HAHAHA.

Oh, okay the Vinca Culture of Serbia had writing before Sumeria, and the Cucenti - Trypillian Culture of Ukraine had larger but earlier settlements than Sumeria, but this all proves how uncivilized early Europe must have been, sure.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's a racist and we have had a fairly reasonable discussion, as far it goes.
> What makes you think he's a racist?  Where has he indicated he considers blacks to be superior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest of his posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? You mean in other threads?
> Does he have a split personality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same bullshit excuses and insistence on double standards. Read more and you'll see the pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Nope there are no double standards here. There is a reality you cannot face. That is blacks and whites have not had the exact same experience so the reaction to the same things are going to be caused because of different reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the exact definition of a double standard to act the same and insist on different responses. Come on now, try to be a little honest
Click to expand...


For it o be a double standard everything must be reasonably the same. One  cannot get persecuted because of their color for 399 years while the other is the persecutor then claim that its a double standard because people are pissed off at the persecutors. This is where you exhibit the double standard. You would never accept  what whites have done to blacks if the roles wee reversed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
Click to expand...





So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....This is another attempt to try explaining the reality of what happens when you mistreat a group of people because of heir skin lor [sic] got now 399 years. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an example of how you have been mistreated recently? And how have you managed to live 399 years?
Click to expand...


These are two stupid questions designed to try belittling and derailing the argument about how consistent white racism has been.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the question not one of these whites will never answer. But you will get stupid responses like t he person who quoted you and instead of recognizing the wrongs by whites that created the problems you are talking about, they post up kill the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First whites created the "races". Then they created IQ tests to prove they were smarter.  Sounds like a whole heap of trouble. Must be because they have never been relevant and last to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because no one can tell a Swede, Chinese person, or Nigerian apart, it's all made up, huh, it must have been invented by Whitey. HAHAHA.
> 
> Oh, okay the Vinca Culture of Serbia had writing before Sumeria, and the Cucenti - Trypillian Culture of Ukraine had larger but earlier settlements than Sumeria, but this all proves how uncivilized early Europe must have been, sure.
Click to expand...

If it was just that then it wouldnt be an issue. The problem was that whites were declared the best by....you guessed it....the white guy that made up the races.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then golly gee whiz. Whites started using that definition to proclaim themselves superior and as a rational for genocide and slavery.

Oh and the Vinca Culture of Serbia were Black back then and no they didnt have writing before Sumer or Egypt.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... If I strike back using the same type of terms they used them feel like they made me feel, then in your stupid ass opinion I am the same as them. ......




That _does_ make you just like them, genius. It's exactly what some of them want, and you seem only too happy to obey.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....This is another attempt to try explaining the reality of what happens when you mistreat a group of people because of heir skin lor [sic] got now 399 years. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an example of how you have been mistreated recently? And how have you managed to live 399 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are two stupid questions designed to try belittling and derailing the argument about how consistent white racism has been.
Click to expand...


How about you just answer the first one? Or is it time for you to tuck tail and run again?


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the question not one of these whites will never answer. But you will get stupid responses like t he person who quoted you and instead of recognizing the wrongs by whites that created the problems you are talking about, they post up kill the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First whites created the "races". Then they created IQ tests to prove they were smarter.  Sounds like a whole heap of trouble. Must be because they have never been relevant and last to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because no one can tell a Swede, Chinese person, or Nigerian apart, it's all made up, huh, it must have been invented by Whitey. HAHAHA.
> 
> Oh, okay the Vinca Culture of Serbia had writing before Sumeria, and the Cucenti - Trypillian Culture of Ukraine had larger but earlier settlements than Sumeria, but this all proves how uncivilized early Europe must have been, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was just that then it wouldnt be an issue. The problem was that whites were declared the best by....you guessed it....the white guy that made up the races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then golly gee whiz. Whites started using that definition to proclaim themselves superior and as a rational for genocide and slavery.
Click to expand...


*TEACH IT BROTHER!*


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You would never accept  what whites have done to blacks if the roles wee reversed.



Holy Crap ... We agree on that point ... I would have never have accepted the crap whites did to blacks if it were reversed.
I would have killed their ass ... Or died trying (the more probable outcome).

Lucky me/them that didn't happen huh ... 

.


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> [...]
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.


You have a Master's degree?  Do you mind if I inquire as to your CV?  I am genuinely curious.about the source of your orientation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the question not one of these whites will never answer. But you will get stupid responses like t he person who quoted you and instead of recognizing the wrongs by whites that created the problems you are talking about, they post up kill the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First whites created the "races". Then they created IQ tests to prove they were smarter.  Sounds like a whole heap of trouble. Must be because they have never been relevant and last to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because no one can tell a Swede, Chinese person, or Nigerian apart, it's all made up, huh, it must have been invented by Whitey. HAHAHA.
> 
> Oh, okay the Vinca Culture of Serbia had writing before Sumeria, and the Cucenti - Trypillian Culture of Ukraine had larger but earlier settlements than Sumeria, but this all proves how uncivilized early Europe must have been, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was just that then it wouldnt be an issue. The problem was that whites were declared the best by....you guessed it....the white guy that made up the races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then golly gee whiz. Whites started using that definition to proclaim themselves superior and as a rational for genocide and slavery.
Click to expand...


So, Western European colonists were looting resources, out of genocidal hate, or greed?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... If I strike back using the same type of terms they used them feel like they made me feel, then in your stupid ass opinion I am the same as them. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _does_ make you just like them, genius. It's exactly what some of them want, and you seem only too happy to obey.
Click to expand...


No it does not.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll point out one country in Africa to try making a point.
> 
> I will ignore the 399 years of slavery and racism to mention Indians who cone to America most of them wealthy already to ask dumb questions.
> 
> We can discuss all this if you are man enough to start  thread about it instead of trolling other threads with your dumb ass stormfront nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
Click to expand...

I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ..... Of course expect that you will now claim you aren't white after declaring months ago you were........




Why the hell would I do that? You must have a very high opinion of yourself to think you're worth lying to.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Master's degree?  Do you mind if I inquire as to your CV?  I am genuinely curious.about the source of your orientation.
Click to expand...


Why is it that I must always answer these questions?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Colonization is to blame for the Black condition, even though there's many examples which prove otherwise.
> Like why is Bermuda a rich colony of Britain, while Ethiopia is a poor country which never was colonized.
> 
> The poorest place in the Western hemisphere is Haiti, the only Blacks who were enslaved for far less.
> 
> In Africa South Africa colonized longer, and stronger, is wealthy by African standards.
> 
> But, but, colonization must be the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
Click to expand...


Africa's now larger than Europe in population, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Of course expect that you will now claim you aren't white after declaring months ago you were........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would I do that? You must have a very high opinion of yourself to think you're worth lying to.
Click to expand...


You've been lying this entire time so nothing would change if you had actually done this.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the question not one of these whites will never answer. But you will get stupid responses like t he person who quoted you and instead of recognizing the wrongs by whites that created the problems you are talking about, they post up kill the white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First whites created the "races". Then they created IQ tests to prove they were smarter.  Sounds like a whole heap of trouble. Must be because they have never been relevant and last to civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because no one can tell a Swede, Chinese person, or Nigerian apart, it's all made up, huh, it must have been invented by Whitey. HAHAHA.
> 
> Oh, okay the Vinca Culture of Serbia had writing before Sumeria, and the Cucenti - Trypillian Culture of Ukraine had larger but earlier settlements than Sumeria, but this all proves how uncivilized early Europe must have been, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was just that then it wouldnt be an issue. The problem was that whites were declared the best by....you guessed it....the white guy that made up the races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then golly gee whiz. Whites started using that definition to proclaim themselves superior and as a rational for genocide and slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Western European colonists were looting resources, out of genocidal hate, or greed?
Click to expand...

Both. Whites cant take it that they need help. They have made up so much BS it will make your head spin. I particularly like how they taught for decades mankind started in europe. They were so eager to believe it they fell for the Piltdown man hoax.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
Click to expand...


Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont know the answers to those questions youre more illiterate than I thought. Tell me why whites own 90% of the resources in those countries still? If whites control most of the wealth in those countries and/or fund parties that keep the status quo one of mayhem and infighting by backing dictators, how do those countries normalize and get on the way to becoming great again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe in population, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
Click to expand...

Youre superior at mayhem, colonizing, lying, and stealing. All hallmarks of an inferior culture. If you were really superior you could advance without our resources and help.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... If I strike back using the same type of terms they used them feel like they made me feel, then in your stupid ass opinion I am the same as them. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _does_ make you just like them, genius. It's exactly what some of them want, and you seem only too happy to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it does not.
Click to expand...



Words have meanings whether you like it or not.


Ever notice it's the guy who throws the _last_ punch who gets thrown out of the game? He may not like it, but he's got nothing to say.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Of course expect that you will now claim you aren't white after declaring months ago you were........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would I do that? You must have a very high opinion of yourself to think you're worth lying to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been lying this entire time so nothing would change if you had actually done this.
Click to expand...



???

What have I lied about?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Master's degree?  Do you mind if I inquire as to your CV?  I am genuinely curious.about the source of your orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that I must always answer these questions?
Click to expand...



Why is it that you are afraid to?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
Click to expand...


I understand that Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't really colonized, are far behind South Africa, and were far behind Rhodesia, well until Mugabe turned on White farmers in his Zimbabwe, and overspent, causing total failure.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... If I strike back using the same type of terms they used them feel like they made me feel, then in your stupid ass opinion I am the same as them. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _does_ make you just like them, genius. It's exactly what some of them want, and you seem only too happy to obey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it does not.
Click to expand...


It most certainly does. I'm sorry for you that you are unsatisfied with the English language, but words do have meanings.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe in population, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre superior at mayhem, colonizing, lying, and stealing. All hallmarks of an inferior culture. If you were really superior you could advance without our resources and help.
Click to expand...


When did my Polish people do any of that, bozo the clown?


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?




What a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bermuda Blacks somehow are poorer than Haitian Blacks?
> What evidence?
> Bermuda's wealthy, Haiti's poor.
> h Bermuda is  much richer, and Bermuda is still a British colony, while Haiti has gone the longest, and well poorest in the Caribbean without being a White colony.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
Click to expand...



Have you ever been to Africa?


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Now  maybe since you are so much more intelligent that me, the dumb  person with a masters as to how its OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Master's degree?  Do you mind if I inquire as to your CV?  I am genuinely curious.about the source of your orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that I must always answer these questions?
Click to expand...

You just have answered my question.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe in population, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre superior at mayhem, colonizing, lying, and stealing. All hallmarks of an inferior culture. If you were really superior you could advance without our resources and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did my Polish people do any of that, bozo the clown?
Click to expand...

Here you go dummy.

Colonization attempts by Poland - Wikipedia


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't really colonized, are far behind South Africa, and were far behind Rhodesia, well until Mugabe turned on White farmers in his Zimbabwe, and overspent, causing total failure.
Click to expand...

They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.


----------



## MikeK

Asclepias said:


> They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.


Do you mean like the Mau Mau effort?


----------



## Asclepias

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the Mau Mau effort?
Click to expand...

Nope. Like the Kmet and Songhai empire efforts.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?


Yet another racist thread from you. COLORED me surprised.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe in population, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre superior at mayhem, colonizing, lying, and stealing. All hallmarks of an inferior culture. If you were really superior you could advance without our resources and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did my Polish people do any of that, bozo the clown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go dummy.
> 
> Colonization attempts by Poland - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Oh my goodness, what brutality of the colony that never was.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe in population, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre superior at mayhem, colonizing, lying, and stealing. All hallmarks of an inferior culture. If you were really superior you could advance without our resources and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did my Polish people do any of that, bozo the clown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go dummy.
> 
> Colonization attempts by Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, what brutality of the colony that never was.
Click to expand...

Yeah they got their colony taken from them. However, your claim was that they never did anything but now you look stupid again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't really colonized, are far behind South Africa, and were far behind Rhodesia, well until Mugabe turned on White farmers in his Zimbabwe, and overspent, causing total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.
Click to expand...


Are you going to kick out the White farmers like Mugabe did?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't really colonized, are far behind South Africa, and were far behind Rhodesia, well until Mugabe turned on White farmers in his Zimbabwe, and overspent, causing total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to kick out the White farmers like Mugabe did?
Click to expand...

I'd rather euthanize them first if they didnt leave on their own.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't really colonized, are far behind South Africa, and were far behind Rhodesia, well until Mugabe turned on White farmers in his Zimbabwe, and overspent, causing total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to kick out the White farmers like Mugabe did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather euthanize them first if they didnt leave on their own.
Click to expand...


Poland never formally had any colonial territories, however over its history the acquisition of such territories was at times contemplated, but never attempted.

Colonization attempts by Poland - Wikipedia


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't really colonized, are far behind South Africa, and were far behind Rhodesia, well until Mugabe turned on White farmers in his Zimbabwe, and overspent, causing total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to kick out the White farmers like Mugabe did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather euthanize them first if they didnt leave on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland never formally had any colonial territories, however over its history the acquisition of such territories was at times contemplated, but never attempted.
> 
> Colonization attempts by Poland - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

You fail again...Not my fault they couldnt get their shit together.

"The first colony founded by Jacob was the New Courland (_Neu-Kurland_) on the Caribbean island of Tobago. However, three initial attempts to establish a settlement (in 1637, 1639 and 1642) failed. The fourth was founded in 1654, but eventually in 1659 was taken over by a competing Dutch colony, also founded on the island in 1654. *Courland regained the island after the Treaty of Oliva in 1660 but abandoned it in 1666. *It briefly attempted to reestablish colonies there again in 1668 and in 1680 (that lasted to 1683). The final attempt in 1686 lasted till 1690"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't really colonized, are far behind South Africa, and were far behind Rhodesia, well until Mugabe turned on White farmers in his Zimbabwe, and overspent, causing total failure.
> 
> 
> 
> They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to kick out the White farmers like Mugabe did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather euthanize them first if they didnt leave on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland never formally had any colonial territories, however over its history the acquisition of such territories was at times contemplated, but never attempted.
> 
> Colonization attempts by Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail again...Not my fault they couldnt get their shit together.
> 
> "The first colony founded by Jacob was the New Courland (_Neu-Kurland_) on the Caribbean island of Tobago. However, three initial attempts to establish a settlement (in 1637, 1639 and 1642) failed. The fourth was founded in 1654, but eventually in 1659 was taken over by a competing Dutch colony, also founded on the island in 1654. *Courland regained the island after the Treaty of Oliva in 1660 but abandoned it in 1666. *It briefly attempted to reestablish colonies there again in 1668 and in 1680 (that lasted to 1683). The final attempt in 1686 lasted till 1690"
Click to expand...


You mean this guy?

Jacob Kettler - Wikipedia

Couronian colonization of the Americas - Wikipedia


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And vice versa?
Click to expand...

I feel like black people have been listening to white folks talk all their lives and that the reverse has not been true.


----------



## LOIE

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Because no one black has created a law or policy that purposefully denies whites of opportunity, Calling you a white boy doesn't deny you a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically what existing law or policy presently denies Blacks of opportunity?
> 
> Did you ever hear of Affirmative Action?  My son-in-law did.  It's the reason he was passed over for promotion on his NYC civil service job.
> 
> It is increasingly clear that you are typical of those Blacks who go through life imagining all sorts of injustice.
Click to expand...

From what I've read, there are many laws that were designed to create equal opportunity and access but some of the teeth were taken out in their implementation. Because someone has the legal right to do something according to the law, does not necessarily mean they have the freedom to do it. Barriers can still be put up to keep them "in their place."


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> When I married my husband, the first thing he said to me was “Listen.”   And I did.  I listened to his experiences, his point of view, his insights.  Years later I’m still listening and learning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And vice versa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like black people have been listening to white folks talk all their lives and that the reverse has not been true.
Click to expand...





Who would have guessed....


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..
> 
> You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.
> 
> If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try learning how to read..
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done *but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you.
> *
> Never said you specifically did anything.
> 
> You are responsible for and do have control over educating whites about racism and how to stop it.
> 
> You are the poster child for the OP.
Click to expand...

Why do whites need to be "educated" to not have racist beliefs? Negroes are obviously dumber and more violent. So instead of having negroes take accept some personal responsibility, your solution is to blame whitey for seeing the truth (aka "being racist") and tell whitey to put a blindfold on? Oh yeah, that will make the problem go away! Is anyone surprised the average negro-run country or negro-overrun city is a shithole?


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Who said it did?


So if black racism has zero affect on u or whites in general, then why are you worried about it ?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..
> 
> You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.
> 
> If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try learning how to read..
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done *but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you.
> *
> Never said you specifically did anything.
> 
> You are responsible for and do have control over educating whites about racism and how to stop it.
> 
> You are the poster child for the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do whites need to be "educated" to not have racist beliefs? Negroes are obviously dumber and more violent. So instead of having negroes take accept some personal responsibility, your solution is to blame whitey for seeing the truth (aka "being racist") and tell whitey to put a blindfold on? Oh yeah, that will make the problem go away! Is anyone surprised the average negro-run country or negro-overrun city is a shithole?
Click to expand...


Whites need to be educated because they believe a bunch of false bullshit like what you posted.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't really colonized, are far behind South Africa, and were far behind Rhodesia, well until Mugabe turned on White farmers in his Zimbabwe, and overspent, causing total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have to start somewhere. Dont worry your pretty little head about it. We will have to take some steps back to get rid of white philosophy before we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ent.
> Are you going to kick out the White farmers like Mugabe did?
Click to expand...


Those white farmers stole land from the blacks already there due to the illegitimate apartheid government


----------



## IM2

Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.


So you are opposed to free will?


----------



## IM2

We are now on 52 pages full of examples of what the professor talks about when she cloned the term white fragility. Every conversation on race has to be about how whites feel about it and to mention racism makes whites fall into the good/bad binary because of how they see racism. They see racism as intentional acts, but are unable to discern their own unconscious biases which controls he racism in them. Even as someone like Unkotare swears he is non racist, he shows his racial bias in his posts. Now he may not be intentionally doing it as someone like bgrouse or the polish guy, but it's there. And what white fragility means is not that whites are weak, but that whites are not capable f thinking critically about matters of race because they have been socialized in such a way that they don't have to. So when confronted with the issue by a person of color they lose that comfort and many different types of behavior results. Anger, defensiveness, argumentation leaving the conversation, and other outward shows of emotion.  And so what do we see here? All of these things.

What this is about is whites understanding their socialization, recognizing these biases and dealing with them. Not looking at themselves as evil racists but recognizing they have this tendency work through it, then try understanding how they have been socialized when discussing race. They need to have the ability to understand this nation was built on and maintains a system of white supremacy be it overt or subliminal because of images portrayed in ads sores, movies, etc.  Instead what we have seen here are the usual suspects. .Black crime Illegitimate children. How blacks are dumb, the claims of how whites groups have faced worse and of course the you are a black racist, among many other things. The inability to take responsibility for their internal biases is going to continue standing in the way of racial progress as long as whites keep doing it.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
Click to expand...


Racism eliminates free will.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
Click to expand...


Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
Click to expand...

That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
Click to expand...


It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
Click to expand...

Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it did?
> 
> 
> 
> So if black racism has zero affect on u or whites in general, then why are you worried about it ?
Click to expand...



Anything that involves or affects my fellow Americans is important.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..
> 
> You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.
> 
> If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try learning how to read..
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done *but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you.
> *
> Never said you specifically did anything.
> 
> You are responsible for and do have control over educating whites about racism and how to stop it.
> 
> You are the poster child for the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do whites need to be "educated" to not have racist beliefs? Negroes are obviously dumber and more violent. So instead of having negroes take accept some personal responsibility, your solution is to blame whitey for seeing the truth (aka "being racist") and tell whitey to put a blindfold on? Oh yeah, that will make the problem go away! Is anyone surprised the average negro-run country or negro-overrun city is a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites need to be educated because they believe a bunch of false bullshit like what you posted.
Click to expand...





There you go again, racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Anything that involves or affects my fellow Americans is important.


You just said it didn't


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
Click to expand...


No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..
> 
> You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.
> 
> If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try learning how to read..
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done *but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you.
> *
> Never said you specifically did anything.
> 
> You are responsible for and do have control over educating whites about racism and how to stop it.
> 
> You are the poster child for the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do whites need to be "educated" to not have racist beliefs? Negroes are obviously dumber and more violent. So instead of having negroes take accept some personal responsibility, your solution is to blame whitey for seeing the truth (aka "being racist") and tell whitey to put a blindfold on? Oh yeah, that will make the problem go away! Is anyone surprised the average negro-run country or negro-overrun city is a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites need to be educated because they believe a bunch of false bullshit like what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, racist.
Click to expand...


I am going to expand the choices you have so that you can do your level best to  prove how I am a racist  So you find anything I have said where I have implied that blacks  are superior to whites. You are the one selling the wolf tickets so produce.

Because in this example you have passed over blatantly racist comments made by a white person to call me a racist for saying how whites need to be educated because they believe a bunch of false bullshit when that person is white and does believe a bunch of false bullshit. And he is not one in a small number of  whites either a lot of whites hold similar views.
.
A new poll in the wake of the violence in Charlottesville, Virginia, finds that while Americans widely say they oppose racism and white nationalism, many still appear to hold far-right, white supremacist views.

The Ipsos poll, for Thomson Reuters and the University of Virginia Center for Politics, was conducted online from Aug. 21 to Sept. 5 ― in the weeks following the deadly white supremacist rally on the University of Virginia campus. It sampled around 5,360 American adults, asking questions about race that respondents could agree or disagree with to varying degrees. 

“*While there is relatively little national endorsement of neo-Nazis and white supremacists,” according to the release describing the poll’s findings, “there are troubling levels of support for certain racially-charged ideas and attitudes frequently expressed by extremist groups.” *

www.yahoo.com/news/most-americans-oppose-white-supremacists-195150184.html

You are an idiot Unkotare.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there we go.
> 
> 
> Since he disagrees with you, he must be racist.
> 
> 
> And you claim to want dialog.
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no that's not it. Besides this article is not my opinion but the  facts from. a well known and respected  WHITE Ph.D in the field who is relating her experiences in trying to talk to white people about racism. Maybe you read the article Corell? How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unsupported opinion of a PHD, is just as much an unsupported opinion as anyone else's.
> 
> It is not fact.
> 
> 
> If there was any attempt at supporting data in the link, you should have led with that, instead of the normal race bullshit.
> 
> 
> White Fragility is just another excuse for liberals to dismiss arguments they can't refute honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the opinion is supported by years for workshops on racism with whites she has done .
> 
> This is the race and racism area. I think I can lead with race here if I so choose. If we were in another section your whining would have merit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask for a link to the study, but truth be told, I can't take anything that person says seriously.
> 
> 
> Maybe to someone else peer reviewing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should because you are exhibiting the behavior she cites she has seen as part of her work,
Click to expand...



As I said, from reading the first couple sentences, the whole concept is nothing but an excuse to dismiss anything a white person says, (that you don't like).


I would HOPE there were white people in her work groups that were like, "this is utter bullshit"

or she would be guilty of massively unrepresentative samples.


I'm not going to lie. There is no way I'm going to give any credibility to any asshole that says something as moronic and offensive as "white fragility".

You've exceeded my ability to suspend disbelief.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no that's not it. Besides this article is not my opinion but the  facts from. a well known and respected  WHITE Ph.D in the field who is relating her experiences in trying to talk to white people about racism. Maybe you read the article Corell? How about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unsupported opinion of a PHD, is just as much an unsupported opinion as anyone else's.
> 
> It is not fact.
> 
> 
> If there was any attempt at supporting data in the link, you should have led with that, instead of the normal race bullshit.
> 
> 
> White Fragility is just another excuse for liberals to dismiss arguments they can't refute honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the opinion is supported by years for workshops on racism with whites she has done .
> 
> This is the race and racism area. I think I can lead with race here if I so choose. If we were in another section your whining would have merit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask for a link to the study, but truth be told, I can't take anything that person says seriously.
> 
> 
> Maybe to someone else peer reviewing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should because you are exhibiting the behavior she cites she has seen as part of her work,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, from reading the first couple sentences, the whole concept is nothing but an excuse to dismiss anything a white person says, (that you don't like).
> 
> 
> I would HOPE there were white people in her work groups that were like, "this is utter bullshit"
> 
> or she would be guilty of massively unrepresentative samples.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to lie. There is no way I'm going to give any credibility to any asshole that says something as moronic and offensive as "white fragility".
> 
> You've exceeded my ability to suspend disbelief.
Click to expand...


Like I give a damn. You don't even know what she is referring to. You just see the words white and fragility then assume. Go do a search and read about what she means. Once you do, then you understand that no one white can call it bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that involves or affects my fellow Americans is important.
> 
> 
> 
> You just said it didn't
Click to expand...



Read carefully.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..
> 
> You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.
> 
> If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try learning how to read..
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done *but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you.
> *
> Never said you specifically did anything.
> 
> You are responsible for and do have control over educating whites about racism and how to stop it.
> 
> You are the poster child for the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do whites need to be "educated" to not have racist beliefs? Negroes are obviously dumber and more violent. So instead of having negroes take accept some personal responsibility, your solution is to blame whitey for seeing the truth (aka "being racist") and tell whitey to put a blindfold on? Oh yeah, that will make the problem go away! Is anyone surprised the average negro-run country or negro-overrun city is a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites need to be educated because they believe a bunch of false bullshit like what you posted.
Click to expand...


He's right, Trinidad, and Tobago a fairly wealthy Black dominated country still has huge murder rates, and quite low IQ, and PISA scores.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
Click to expand...


This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
Click to expand...

Its apparent that you see whatever you desire to see...  Let it never be said that,  " I never tried".  So I'll keep doing,  what I do.  You do what you like.  Good talk.  Carry on...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.
> 
> If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try learning how to read..
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done *but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you.
> *
> Never said you specifically did anything.
> 
> You are responsible for and do have control over educating whites about racism and how to stop it.
> 
> You are the poster child for the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do whites need to be "educated" to not have racist beliefs? Negroes are obviously dumber and more violent. So instead of having negroes take accept some personal responsibility, your solution is to blame whitey for seeing the truth (aka "being racist") and tell whitey to put a blindfold on? Oh yeah, that will make the problem go away! Is anyone surprised the average negro-run country or negro-overrun city is a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites need to be educated because they believe a bunch of false bullshit like what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to expand the choices you have so that you can do your level best to  prove how I am a racist  So you find anything I have said where I have implied that blacks  are superior to whites. You are the one selling the wolf tickets so produce.
> 
> Because in this example you have passed over blatantly racist comments made by a white person to call me a racist for saying how whites need to be educated because they believe a bunch of false bullshit when that person is white and does believe a bunch of false bullshit. And he is not one in a small number of  whites either a lot of whites hold similar views.
> .
> A new poll in the wake of the violence in Charlottesville, Virginia, finds that while Americans widely say they oppose racism and white nationalism, many still appear to hold far-right, white supremacist views.
> 
> The Ipsos poll, for Thomson Reuters and the University of Virginia Center for Politics, was conducted online from Aug. 21 to Sept. 5 ― in the weeks following the deadly white supremacist rally on the University of Virginia campus. It sampled around 5,360 American adults, asking questions about race that respondents could agree or disagree with to varying degrees.
> 
> “*While there is relatively little national endorsement of neo-Nazis and white supremacists,” according to the release describing the poll’s findings, “there are troubling levels of support for certain racially-charged ideas and attitudes frequently expressed by extremist groups.” *
> 
> www.yahoo.com/news/most-americans-oppose-white-supremacists-195150184.html
> 
> You are an idiot Unkotare.
Click to expand...


Wow,  so only 8% support White Nationalism, only 31% think White culture should be protected, and only 39% think that Whites are currently under attack.

Wow, what's the screeching Chimp noises about?

These are all minority figures.

I'm actually appalled on how stupid Western European Whites are in this country, to poll so low for their own cause, and fate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
Click to expand...


I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
While, I did get a little angry.
I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its apparent that you see whatever you desire to see...  Let it never be said that,  " I never tried".  So I'll keep doing,  what I do.  You do what you like.  Good talk.  Carry on...
Click to expand...


You are the one doing all that.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
Click to expand...


You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
Click to expand...


What prejudices have you experienced like I have?

Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"

Because that would be the equivalent.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.
Click to expand...


You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.

As for the others, yes it does.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
Click to expand...


If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.

You haven't experienced shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are opposed to free will?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.
> 
> As for the others, yes it does.
Click to expand...


Well, if being racist disqualifies you from being prejudiced upon, then a lot of Blacks must not be prejudiced upon, either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
Click to expand...


So, you haven't really been discriminated against?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you haven't really been discriminated against?
Click to expand...


And how do you come to that conclusion? Because I say if that's all you think I have faced that means I haven't been discriminated against?  Fuckwad, I filed a class action lawsuit against a corporation for racial discrimination.  I had to fight white racist professors as well as growing up going to school board meetings to testify how teachers were mistreating black kids in classrooms. I  have been stopped over 100 times just for driving a car by white cops who had their guns held and usually called for backup when I was breaking no  law. That's a far sight more than your punk ass being called a pollack

You haven't experienced shit. All you do is sit on your punk ass at stormfront whining with the other white  racist crybabies who think that unless white domination is the rule they are being discriminated against..

You have not one time posted a thread coming even close to addressing the thread topic. Get the fuck out of this thread.


----------



## Vastator

If I’d been through a fraction of what you claim... I’m smart enough to strike my fortunes elsewhere...


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> If I’d been through a fraction of what you claim... I’m smart enough to strike my fortunes elsewhere...



No I don't think we need to try that one. My family has been in America far longer than yours, so we don't have to go anywhere. What needs to happen is you white racists need to end what you are doing or maybe since you are so dissatisfied with the fact that not everyone here is white, you leave and go find a entire white nation to live in.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.
> 
> As for the others, yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if being racist disqualifies you from being prejudiced upon, then a lot of Blacks must not be prejudiced upon, either.
Click to expand...


I don't think so. The determination of what racism is cannot be defined by the racist.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I’d been through a fraction of what you claim... I’m smart enough to strike my fortunes elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think we need to try that one. My family has been in America far longer than yours, so we don't have to go anywhere. What needs to happen is you white racists need to end what you are doing or maybe since you are so dissatisfied with the fact that not everyone here is white, you leave and go find a entire white nation to live in.
Click to expand...

Wow!!!  Tell me...  How long has my family been in America?  Don't hesitate to tell the class; seeing as how you didn't hesitate to make the procaimation.  So...  Tell me...  How long?


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I’d been through a fraction of what you claim... I’m smart enough to strike my fortunes elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think we need to try that one. My family has been in America far longer than yours, so we don't have to go anywhere. What needs to happen is you white racists need to end what you are doing or maybe since you are so dissatisfied with the fact that not everyone here is white, you leave and go find a entire white nation to live in.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one crying about how I'm treated.  You are...  Don't forget it.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
Click to expand...



Speak up then. What have you faced recently?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.
> 
> As for the others, yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if being racist disqualifies you from being prejudiced upon, then a lot of Blacks must not be prejudiced upon, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. The determination of what racism is cannot be defined by the racist.
Click to expand...


There you go again, trying to insist on setting terms.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....This is another attempt to try explaining the reality of what happens when you mistreat a group of people because of heir skin lor [sic] got now 399 years. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an example of how you have been mistreated recently? And how have you managed to live 399 years?
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Of course expect that you will now claim you aren't white after declaring months ago you were........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would I do that? You must have a very high opinion of yourself to think you're worth lying to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been lying this entire time so nothing would change if you had actually done this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> What have I lied about?
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Vastator

Subject displays the behavior of one,  who feels they lack of control in their personal life...


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Haiti poor? Yes you are illiterate. Have you ever took the time to find out their natural resources?  Have you ever took the time to educate yourself on the history of european countries directly acting against their ability to trade?  You see they are being punished because they kicked Napoleans little white ass out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa?
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......you are stupid enough to think that if I call whites out on their racism it  means I think backs are morally superior. No, that's not the case.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider racism moral, or immoral?
Click to expand...



Well?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.
> 
> As for the others, yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if being racist disqualifies you from being prejudiced upon, then a lot of Blacks must not be prejudiced upon, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. The determination of what racism is cannot be defined by the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again, trying to insist on setting terms.
Click to expand...


The terms of what a racist is are already set.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the roughly 1 billion African trading partners, somehow doesn't cut it, huh?
> Why is it you Blacks expect Whites to build up everything for you?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......you are stupid enough to think that if I call whites out on their racism it  means I think backs are morally superior. No, that's not the case.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider racism moral, or immoral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well?
Click to expand...


Well what? Because I think racism is immoral then I am supposed to be inferring that blacks are morally superior to whites? Really?

And this is how low whites will stoop to try crying about black racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you haven't really been discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you come to that conclusion? Because I say if that's all you think I have faced that means I haven't been discriminated against?  Fuckwad, I filed a class action lawsuit against a corporation for racial discrimination.  I had to fight white racist professors as well as growing up going to school board meetings to testify how teachers were mistreating black kids in classrooms. I  have been stopped over 100 times just for driving a car by white cops who had their guns held and usually called for backup when I was breaking no  law. That's a far sight more than your punk ass being called a pollack
> 
> You haven't experienced shit. All you do is sit on your punk ass at stormfront whining with the other white  racist crybabies who think that unless white domination is the rule they are being discriminated against..
> 
> You have not one time posted a thread coming even close to addressing the thread topic. Get the fuck out of this thread.
Click to expand...


How do you know the professors, corporations, and cops were discriminating against you?
Did they call you a dumb Negro?
If not be specific, obviously you're so sure it was discrimination, therefor you must have some kind of substance to bring to the table, no?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I’d been through a fraction of what you claim... I’m smart enough to strike my fortunes elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think we need to try that one. My family has been in America far longer than yours, so we don't have to go anywhere. What needs to happen is you white racists need to end what you are doing or maybe since you are so dissatisfied with the fact that not everyone here is white, you leave and go find a entire white nation to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one crying about how I'm treated.  You are...  Don't forget it.
Click to expand...


I think he's kind of full of shit, he can't tell us an example of direct discrimination on a personal basis, he seems to think not getting his way with every corporation, cop, or professor somehow means they're racist bullies.
Yet, with all this it seems he has had no civilians being nasty to him for being Black overtly,  now if our society is so racist, why is that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.
> 
> As for the others, yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if being racist disqualifies you from being prejudiced upon, then a lot of Blacks must not be prejudiced upon, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. The determination of what racism is cannot be defined by the racist.
Click to expand...


Lots of Blacks are obviously racist too,but you seem to think otherwise.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said because someone less qualified got hired, he must be a victim of racism.

My dad's friend, a contractor in construction, plumbing, carpentry etc. for about 20 years, and all around handy guy was denied work at Home Depot.

Now, was this because of racism?

Of course not, both were White.

Actually probably the guy who was doing the hiring was less qualified than my dad's friend, so they were probably scared he'd take his job.

Doesn't necessarily represent  prejudiced discrimination.

However, being overtly called a dumb Polak, is most certainly prejudiced discrimination.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we won't be forgetting about "it". Racism ends the free will for those who have to experience it. Period,  I would answer the  way you liked if the matter only involves me and you, but it doesn't.. So once again we see another example of what the professor mentions when she coined the term white fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up then. What have you faced recently?
Click to expand...


I can speak up, the last time I faced prejudices was about  probably 6 months ago, when a wore my Polska jersey to the Stormville Fleamarket, in Stormville, New York. where some people looked at my shirt, and laughed at me.
But before that in a more overt form.
1 year ago, in Northwood, Inn in Mahopac, New York.
Where some Irish American guy kept calling his Polish friend, too Polish to know better, and that the Polish owners son must have been a Polish illegal.
Keep in mind this is a Polish themed place, with quite a few Polish people going there, including ones from Poland.

Now, I'm not going to pretend this happens all the time.

But, to say that Polish people are always treated well in the U.S, or much of anywhere in the West, isn't true.

Actually the British isles seems to be the worst places for Polish people, some of them have been killed by lynch mobs, or have had their houses torched, or stoned.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you haven't really been discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you come to that conclusion? Because I say if that's all you think I have faced that means I haven't been discriminated against?  Fuckwad, I filed a class action lawsuit against a corporation for racial discrimination.  I had to fight white racist professors as well as growing up going to school board meetings to testify how teachers were mistreating black kids in classrooms. I  have been stopped over 100 times just for driving a car by white cops who had their guns held and usually called for backup when I was breaking no  law. That's a far sight more than your punk ass being called a pollack
> 
> You haven't experienced shit. All you do is sit on your punk ass at stormfront whining with the other white  racist crybabies who think that unless white domination is the rule they are being discriminated against..
> 
> You have not one time posted a thread coming even close to addressing the thread topic. Get the fuck out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know the professors, corporations, and cops were discriminating against you?
> Did they call you a dumb Negro?
> If not be specific, obviously you're so sure it was discrimination, therefor you must have some kind of substance to bring to the table, no?
Click to expand...


You do understand what a class action suit is don't you?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.
> 
> As for the others, yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if being racist disqualifies you from being prejudiced upon, then a lot of Blacks must not be prejudiced upon, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. The determination of what racism is cannot be defined by the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Blacks are obviously racist too,but you seem to think otherwise.
Click to expand...


Yes I do because what you think is racism is not..


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said because someone less qualified got hired, he must be a victim of racism.
> i
> My dad's friend, a contractor in construction, plumbing, carpentry etc. for about 20 years, and all around handy guy was denied work at Home Depot.
> 
> Now, was this because of racism?
> 
> Of course not, both were White.
> 
> Actually probably the guy who was doing the hiring was less qualified than my dad's friend, so they were probably scared he'd take his job.
> 
> Doesn't necessarily represent  prejudiced discrimination.
> 
> However, being overtly called a dumb Polak, is most certainly prejudiced discrimination.



The assumption that blacks are always less qualified is racist in and of itself. If racism against blacks was just being called the n word, I really don't think we'd be much worried


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said because someone less qualified got hired, he must be a victim of racism.
> 
> My dad's friend, a contractor in construction, plumbing, carpentry etc. for about 20 years, and all around handy guy was denied work at Home Depot.
> 
> Now, was this because of racism?
> 
> Of course not, both were White.
> 
> Actually probably the guy who was doing the hiring was less qualified than my dad's friend, so they were probably scared he'd take his job.
> 
> Doesn't necessarily represent  prejudiced discrimination.
> 
> However, being overtly called a dumb Polak, is most certainly prejudiced discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assumption that blacks are always less qualified is racist in and of itself.
Click to expand...


You said you were more qualified, and didn't get hired.
That doesn't necessarily mean racism.
My dad's friend was more qualified, and didn't get hired, and the guy who refused to hire him was also White.
Now, how could that be racism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you haven't really been discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you come to that conclusion? Because I say if that's all you think I have faced that means I haven't been discriminated against?  Fuckwad, I filed a class action lawsuit against a corporation for racial discrimination.  I had to fight white racist professors as well as growing up going to school board meetings to testify how teachers were mistreating black kids in classrooms. I  have been stopped over 100 times just for driving a car by white cops who had their guns held and usually called for backup when I was breaking no  law. That's a far sight more than your punk ass being called a pollack
> 
> You haven't experienced shit. All you do is sit on your punk ass at stormfront whining with the other white  racist crybabies who think that unless white domination is the rule they are being discriminated against..
> 
> You have not one time posted a thread coming even close to addressing the thread topic. Get the fuck out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know the professors, corporations, and cops were discriminating against you?
> Did they call you a dumb Negro?
> If not be specific, obviously you're so sure it was discrimination, therefor you must have some kind of substance to bring to the table, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand what a class action suit is don't you?
Click to expand...


Was it successful?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to happen to all other prejudiced upon groups, like Japanese, Chinese,  Koreans, Asian Indians, Jews, Poles, Italians etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.
> 
> As for the others, yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if being racist disqualifies you from being prejudiced upon, then a lot of Blacks must not be prejudiced upon, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. The determination of what racism is cannot be defined by the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Blacks are obviously racist too,but you seem to think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do because what you think is racism is not..
Click to expand...


Oh okay, no Blacks are racist. Haha, what ever you say.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got yelled at with hostility "Dumb Polak" for wearing a Poland belt-buckle.
> While, I did get a little angry.
> I didn't go into feral Chimp spasms, and attack him, nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up then. What have you faced recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can speak up, the last time I faced prejudices was about  probably 6 months ago, when a wore my Polska jersey to the Stormville Fleamarket, in Stormville, New York. where some people looked at my shirt, and laughed at me.
> But before that in a more overt form.
> 1 year ago, in Northwood, Inn in Mahopac, New York.
> Where some Irish American guy kept calling his Polish friend, too Polish to know better, and that the Polish owners son must have been a Polish illegal.
> Keep in mind this is a Polish themed place, with quite a few Polish people going there, including ones from Poland.
> 
> Now, I'm not going to pretend this happens all the time.
> 
> But, to say that Polish people are always treated well in the U.S, or much of anywhere in the West, isn't true.
> 
> Actually the British isles seems to be the worst places for Polish people, some of them have been killed by lynch mobs, or have had their houses torched, or stoned.
Click to expand...


Prejudice and racism is not the same thing. Here you are white, polish and racist crying about being racially discriminated against after you made comments about blacks being chimps and gorillas.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said because someone less qualified got hired, he must be a victim of racism.
> 
> My dad's friend, a contractor in construction, plumbing, carpentry etc. for about 20 years, and all around handy guy was denied work at Home Depot.
> 
> Now, was this because of racism?
> 
> Of course not, both were White.
> 
> Actually probably the guy who was doing the hiring was less qualified than my dad's friend, so they were probably scared he'd take his job.
> 
> Doesn't necessarily represent  prejudiced discrimination.
> 
> However, being overtly called a dumb Polak, is most certainly prejudiced discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assumption that blacks are always less qualified is racist in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were more qualified, and didn't get hired.
> That doesn't necessarily mean racism.
> My dad's friend was more qualified, and didn't get hired, and the guy who refused to hire him was also White.
> Now, how could that be racism?
Click to expand...


And her


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said because someone less qualified got hired, he must be a victim of racism.
> 
> My dad's friend, a contractor in construction, plumbing, carpentry etc. for about 20 years, and all around handy guy was denied work at Home Depot.
> 
> Now, was this because of racism?
> 
> Of course not, both were White.
> 
> Actually probably the guy who was doing the hiring was less qualified than my dad's friend, so they were probably scared he'd take his job.
> 
> Doesn't necessarily represent  prejudiced discrimination.
> 
> However, being overtly called a dumb Polak, is most certainly prejudiced discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assumption that blacks are always less qualified is racist in and of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were more qualified, and didn't get hired.
> That doesn't necessarily mean racism.
> My dad's friend was more qualified, and didn't get hired, and the guy who refused to hire him was also White.
> Now, how could that be racism?
Click to expand...


Because there is a 399 year track record of whites not hiring lacks no matter how qualified.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are white, polish and racist. So you are not part of any prejudiced upon group. Nor are Italians.
> 
> As for the others, yes it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if being racist disqualifies you from being prejudiced upon, then a lot of Blacks must not be prejudiced upon, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. The determination of what racism is cannot be defined by the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Blacks are obviously racist too,but you seem to think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do because what you think is racism is not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, no Blacks are racist. Haha, what ever you say.
Click to expand...

 
Not using what you think a racist is. What you call racism is not racism.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you haven't really been discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you come to that conclusion? Because I say if that's all you think I have faced that means I haven't been discriminated against?  Fuckwad, I filed a class action lawsuit against a corporation for racial discrimination.  I had to fight white racist professors as well as growing up going to school board meetings to testify how teachers were mistreating black kids in classrooms. I  have been stopped over 100 times just for driving a car by white cops who had their guns held and usually called for backup when I was breaking no  law. That's a far sight more than your punk ass being called a pollack
> 
> You haven't experienced shit. All you do is sit on your punk ass at stormfront whining with the other white  racist crybabies who think that unless white domination is the rule they are being discriminated against..
> 
> You have not one time posted a thread coming even close to addressing the thread topic. Get the fuck out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know the professors, corporations, and cops were discriminating against you?
> Did they call you a dumb Negro?
> If not be specific, obviously you're so sure it was discrimination, therefor you must have some kind of substance to bring to the table, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand what a class action suit is don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it successful?
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess youre hard of reading? You cant trade if you have internal strife and whites controlling your resources.  That would be like the Chinese owning everything here and trying to trade with Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...





Where?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand what a class action suit is don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...


I am interested in learning more about this class action lawsuit and the outcome.
When and where was the suit filed, what was the verdict, penalty rewarded or associated outcomes?

.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa's now larger than Europe, but that doesn't seem to help them "Connect" it seems Whites really must be superior, you say they keep controlling you from producing anything, so they must be so superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

 
Africa.

I don't have to prove to your punk ass every mother fucking thing I say. So from this point on I am not.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand what a class action suit is don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am interested in learning more about this class action lawsuit and the outcome.
> When and where was the suit filed, what was the verdict, penalty rewarded or associated outcomes?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I filed a class action suit against US corporation for racial discrimination. And since I want to protect my privacy I am am not going to disclose all that.

Nobody asks you  mother fuckers all this kind of shit for every mother fucking word you post. So then from this point on you can ask, but you  can also go fuck yourselves.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I filed a class action suit against US corporation for racial discrimination. And since I want to protect my privacy I am am not going to disclose all that.
> 
> Nobody asks you  mother fuckers all this kind of shit for every mother fucking word you post. So then from this point on you can ask, but you  can also go fuck yourselves.




You stated it was a class action lawsuit which means there are multiple plaintiffs.
You have also indicated I am probably too retarded to figure out which one you could possibly be (not that I would want to figure it out in the first place).

Hell, you don't even have to give the docket number ... What was the name of the US Corporation ... 
I am not interested in who you are ... I am interested in the court case you are referring to.

.


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, Asians on average have higher incomes than Whites in the U.S.A.
> Therefor they are an example of success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
Click to expand...




I have to agree. Such attacks should be treated as the attacks they are and pushed back strongly.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I filed a class action suit against US corporation for racial discrimination. And since I want to protect my privacy I am am not going to disclose all that.
> 
> Nobody asks you  mother fuckers all this kind of shit for every mother fucking word you post. So then from this point on you can ask, but you  can also go fuck yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stated it was a class action lawsuit which means there are multiple plaintiffs.
> You have also indicated I am probably too retarded to figure out which one you could possibly be (not that I would want to figure it out in the first place).
> 
> Hell, you don't even have to give the docket number ... What was the name of the US Corporation ...
> I am not interested in who you are ... I am interested in the court case you are referring to.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well  you aren't going to be getting that from me. End of discussion on this matter.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no regardless to it, it's a lie.
> 
> "Asian" encompasses a lot of countries.. For example India or Pakistan. Now maybe Japanese earn more on average than  whites, but what about a Vietnamese, or Cambodian?  A Pakistani? Filipino? Hmong? Mongolian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree. Such attacks should be treated as the attacks they are and pushed back strongly.
Click to expand...


Push all you want, ain't no one scurred. But don't start crying like you did in the July 4th thread when you get a Mike Tyson slap.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you. Things like having a kid out of wedlock.. Kill another black or white person. commit a crime. Sell drugs. Join a gang. Not get educated. Worked since I was 9. Never got a government check or welfare. In fact I haven't even worked a government job. So you are responsible for ending the white racism that happens today as well as the unfixed damage white racism has caused..
> 
> You missed the point of this entire thread. You've wasted a lot of words talking crazy. You did this to the doctor is in as well. You are an example of what the OP is about. And that is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I didn't tell you to do anything ... Incorrect again.
> 
> If you are trying to suggest the point of the thread is for you to accuse me of being responsible for shit I have no control over ... And attempt to validate that by suggesting I told you that you were responsible for crap I never said you were ... Then you are a prime example of the idiocy best demonstrated in the retarded theory described in the OP ... Not me nit-wit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try learning how to read..
> 
> Well there are a lot of things  haven't done *but I am told that I need to do something about them by dumb ass whites like you.
> *
> Never said you specifically did anything.
> 
> You are responsible for and do have control over educating whites about racism and how to stop it.
> 
> You are the poster child for the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do whites need to be "educated" to not have racist beliefs? Negroes are obviously dumber and more violent. So instead of having negroes take accept some personal responsibility, your solution is to blame whitey for seeing the truth (aka "being racist") and tell whitey to put a blindfold on? Oh yeah, that will make the problem go away! Is anyone surprised the average negro-run country or negro-overrun city is a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites need to be educated because they believe a bunch of false bullshit like what you posted.
Click to expand...

So you tell us why they commit high risk, low reward violent crimes at a higher rate. Is it because they are _smarter_?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Well  you aren't going to be getting that from me. End of discussion on this matter.



Am I suffering from some White Fragility here ... Is that why you won't tell me?
How the heck am I supposed to better understand your life experiences and white racism ... If you aren't willing to share like the article mentions ... 
I am willing to listen ... Won't deny or debate anything you have to say about it.

.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Asian Indians are the highest earners in the U. S, despite their similar skin color to you.
> 
> Although of course, many of them are the creme of the crop of India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has any relevance to white fragility how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White Fragility" is just one more excuse for vile lefties to dismiss the interests of white people.
> 
> 
> Because lord knows you can't defend your positions honestly, based on their "merits".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I see here, is too many White people here let IM2 take his passive aggressive stance of screeching about White racism.
> When we should be saying how come Ethiopia is so poor, despite not being colonized?
> How come Asian Indians are so wealthy in the U.S despite having the same skin color?
> These are questions he can't answer, no one can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree. Such attacks should be treated as the attacks they are and pushed back strongly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Push all you want, ain't no one scurred. But don't start crying like you did in the July 4th thread when you get a Mike Tyson slap.
Click to expand...



You not scared because you are too stupid to realize the most likely outcome.


----------



## Correll

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well  you aren't going to be getting that from me. End of discussion on this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I suffering from some White Fragility here ... Is that why you won't tell me?
> How the heck am I supposed to better understand your life experiences and white racism ... If you aren't willing to share like the article mentions ...
> I am willing to listen ... Won't deny or debate anything you have to say about it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



White Fragility is just another excuse for lefties to dismiss ideas and people that they cannot honestly refute.


----------



## BlackSand

Correll said:


> White Fragility is just another excuse for lefties to dismiss ideas and people that they cannot honestly refute.




Are you trying to suggest that IM2's core ideology is as vapid as his threats ... That's just mean ... 

.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you are truly ignorant to how things happen in Africa,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa.
> 
> I don't have to prove to your punk ass every mother fucking thing I say. So from this point on I am not.
Click to expand...



Wtf? Now you are afraid to name countries in Africa? What kind of bizarre paranoia are you suffering from?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......you are stupid enough to think that if I call whites out on their racism it  means I think backs are morally superior. No, that's not the case.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider racism moral, or immoral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what? Because I think racism is immoral then I am supposed to be inferring that blacks are morally superior to whites? Really?.....
Click to expand...



Have you or have you not claimed here many times that all whites participate in racism by benefiting from what you have claimed in a "racist country"?


----------



## BlackSand

Unkotare said:


> Wtf? Now you are afraid to name countries in Africa? What kind of bizarre paranoia are you suffering from?




Nah ... He just knows damn well he is the only black man with a Masters in Sociology that has been involved in a class action lawsuit against a US corporation and has visited Zimbabwe to assist with the Black Rhino Redistribution Program (he knew you were going to ask that next).

.


----------



## sartre play

I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism eliminates free will.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people the racism is put on lose their free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn’t explain how. That only restates what you said. How does my racism, eliminate your free will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does explain how. If you think the denial of rights and opportunity enables free will, then you need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget about “It”. I’m talking directly to you. How does my racism, inhibit your free will?
Click to expand...

I see what your getting at but you must be ignorant if you think youre the only racist white person.


----------



## Asclepias

sartre play said:


> I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view


When Blacks ran europe for centuries they educated whites. Does that sound oppressive?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just had a feral chimp spasm considering what you just posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prejudices have you experienced like I have?
> 
> Who came up to you randomly, and yelled with hostility "Dumb Negro"
> 
> Because that would be the equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's all you think I have faced, then you are a worse idiot  than I already knew you to be.
> 
> You haven't experienced shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak up then. What have you faced recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can speak up, the last time I faced prejudices was about  probably 6 months ago, when a wore my Polska jersey to the Stormville Fleamarket, in Stormville, New York. where some people looked at my shirt, and laughed at me.
> But before that in a more overt form.
> 1 year ago, in Northwood, Inn in Mahopac, New York.
> Where some Irish American guy kept calling his Polish friend, too Polish to know better, and that the Polish owners son must have been a Polish illegal.
> Keep in mind this is a Polish themed place, with quite a few Polish people going there, including ones from Poland.
> 
> Now, I'm not going to pretend this happens all the time.
> 
> But, to say that Polish people are always treated well in the U.S, or much of anywhere in the West, isn't true.
> 
> Actually the British isles seems to be the worst places for Polish people, some of them have been killed by lynch mobs, or have had their houses torched, or stoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudice and racism is not the same thing. Here you are white, polish and racist crying about being racially discriminated against after you made comments about blacks being chimps and gorillas.
Click to expand...


Prejudiced discrimination is basically all the same., so long as it's the same in severity.
Calling Polish dumb Polaks would clearly be equivalent to calling Blacks dumb Negroes, no? Yes, it is.

Just that some Liberal idiots think prejudices aren't so bad when against Whites, but  that prejudices are so bad when against Blacks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view
> 
> 
> 
> When Blacks ran europe for centuries they educated whites. Does that sound oppressive?
Click to expand...


1.) Moors weren't purely Black, in fact they're more like Mediterranean peoples.

2.) Moors were vicious slave traders of both Whites, and Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view
> 
> 
> 
> When Blacks ran europe for centuries they educated whites. Does that sound oppressive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Moors weren't purely Black, in fact they're more like Mediterranean peoples.
> 
> 2.) Moors were vicious slave traders of both Whites, and Blacks.
Click to expand...

No dummy. They were Black. What does moor mean?  Here are some statues and paintings of Moors from europe so there is no mistake.












Finally the Quattro Mori: (which literally means the 4 moors)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view
> 
> 
> 
> When Blacks ran europe for centuries they educated whites. Does that sound oppressive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Moors weren't purely Black, in fact they're more like Mediterranean peoples.
> 
> 2.) Moors were vicious slave traders of both Whites, and Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. They were Black. What does moor mean?  Here are some statues of Moors from europe so there is no mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the Quattro Mori: (which literally means the 4 moors)
Click to expand...


As if the Moors went extinct.
We all know what Moors look like today, most of them are Brown with giant noses, not really White, nor Black people, even if some can look White, or Black.


----------



## Asclepias

This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.



Moors look typically like this, dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors look typically like this, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something? 

Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors look typically like this, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
Click to expand...


The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors look typically like this, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
> Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?
Click to expand...

I know they still exist. Black people will never go extinct. We are the design of nature. Thats why our genetics are superior and dominant.

Why the heck would you think america went from looking like native americans to a racially diverse country?  Are you really that stupid or is someone paying you to post stupid questions?

Just so you dont forget. This is what the Moors looked like. Thats why you dont see any Arab looking statues.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors look typically like this, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
> Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they still exist. Black people will never go extinct. We are the design of nature. Thats why our genetics are superior and dominant.
> 
> Why the heck would you think america went from looking like native americans to a racially diverse country?  Are you really that stupid or is someone paying you to post stupid questions?
> 
> Just so you dont forget. This is what the Moors looked like. Thats why you dont see any Arab looking statues.
Click to expand...


You're coming off like a MOORon.

Some individual Moors could look like this, indeed if we look at pics of Morocco's soccer team some are quite Black looking, some are also quite White looking, although most look like Brown Arabs.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors look typically like this, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
> Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they still exist. Black people will never go extinct. We are the design of nature. Thats why our genetics are superior and dominant.
> 
> Why the heck would you think america went from looking like native americans to a racially diverse country?  Are you really that stupid or is someone paying you to post stupid questions?
> 
> Just so you dont forget. This is what the Moors looked like. Thats why you dont see any Arab looking statues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coming off like a MOORon.
> 
> Some individual Moors could look like this, indeed if we look at pics of Morocco's soccer team some are quite Black looking, some are also quite White looking, although most look like Brown Arabs.
Click to expand...

Black looking? 

That looks like pretty modern picture. I need one from when Blacks ran europe in order to lend your opinion some credibility.  Do you have a picture of the Moors back then like I already posted?  If you dont you fail.

Basically youre doing the equivalent of showing me a modern day picture of a pig wrestling event and claiming the indigenous people to this country were white people


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moors look typically like this, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
> Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they still exist. Black people will never go extinct. We are the design of nature. Thats why our genetics are superior and dominant.
> 
> Why the heck would you think america went from looking like native americans to a racially diverse country?  Are you really that stupid or is someone paying you to post stupid questions?
> 
> Just so you dont forget. This is what the Moors looked like. Thats why you dont see any Arab looking statues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coming off like a MOORon.
> 
> Some individual Moors could look like this, indeed if we look at pics of Morocco's soccer team some are quite Black looking, some are also quite White looking, although most look like Brown Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like pretty modern picture. I need one from when Blacks ran europe in order to lend your opinion some credibility.  Do you have a picture of the Moors back then like I already posted?  If you dont you fail.
Click to expand...


These are depictions of Moors from the Medieval era.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors look typically like this, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
> Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they still exist. Black people will never go extinct. We are the design of nature. Thats why our genetics are superior and dominant.
> 
> Why the heck would you think america went from looking like native americans to a racially diverse country?  Are you really that stupid or is someone paying you to post stupid questions?
> 
> Just so you dont forget. This is what the Moors looked like. Thats why you dont see any Arab looking statues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coming off like a MOORon.
> 
> Some individual Moors could look like this, indeed if we look at pics of Morocco's soccer team some are quite Black looking, some are also quite White looking, although most look like Brown Arabs.
Click to expand...

If you don't have a picture from 100,000,000 years ago, back when blacks built space ships and visited other planets (before whitey ruined it all), you lose!


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
> Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they still exist. Black people will never go extinct. We are the design of nature. Thats why our genetics are superior and dominant.
> 
> Why the heck would you think america went from looking like native americans to a racially diverse country?  Are you really that stupid or is someone paying you to post stupid questions?
> 
> Just so you dont forget. This is what the Moors looked like. Thats why you dont see any Arab looking statues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coming off like a MOORon.
> 
> Some individual Moors could look like this, indeed if we look at pics of Morocco's soccer team some are quite Black looking, some are also quite White looking, although most look like Brown Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like pretty modern picture. I need one from when Blacks ran europe in order to lend your opinion some credibility.  Do you have a picture of the Moors back then like I already posted?  If you dont you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are depictions of Moors from the Medieval era.
Click to expand...

The pictures he provided are of a "revered" catholic Saint Maurice.  A roman conscript who was executed for disobeying orders to kill Christians.  So in the region he was celebrated for his devotion,  and martyrdom...  Yet moor fail from the fantasy lover.


----------



## IM2

Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.

The polish guy for example, he cannot accept that blacks have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.


----------



## Correll

sartre play said:


> I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view



Stop assuming the worst about your fellow citizens.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.
> 
> The polish guy for example, he cannot except that backs have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.





All you just did there, was dismiss arguments from a white guy that you can't refute. 


Using "White Fragility" as an excuse.


Just like I said, and have been saying.


At no point in your post, do you actually address the actual claims or evidence that he presented. 

ALL you did was claim that his whiteness caused his bad behavior.


That's not an argument.


That's just you being a dismissive ass.


If your plan is to tear this nation apart, you are on to something.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.
> 
> The polish guy for example, he cannot except that backs have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you just did there, was dismiss arguments from a white guy that you can't refute.
> 
> 
> Using "White Fragility" as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Just like I said, and have been saying.
> 
> 
> At no point in your post, do you actually address the actual claims or evidence that he presented.
> 
> ALL you did was claim that his whiteness caused his bad behavior.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument.
> 
> 
> That's just you being a dismissive ass.
> 
> 
> If your plan is to tear this nation apart, you are on to something.
Click to expand...


Nah. But again you are presenting the example of white fragility.

The OP is about white fragility, not if the moors are not black

I addressed the OP, not that attempt to deflect from it.

I don't think this nation will be torn apart just because we do not accept the way whites like you see things.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop assuming the worst about your fellow citizens.
Click to expand...


That person is not assuming. That is the way you think.

So put up that old you're not feeling white guilt picture again and shut up.


----------



## BlackSand

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.
> 
> The polish guy for example, he cannot except that backs have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you just did there, was dismiss arguments from a white guy that you can't refute.
> 
> 
> Using "White Fragility" as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Just like I said, and have been saying.
> 
> 
> At no point in your post, do you actually address the actual claims or evidence that he presented.
> 
> ALL you did was claim that his whiteness caused his bad behavior.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument.
> 
> 
> That's just you being a dismissive ass.
> 
> 
> If your plan is to tear this nation apart, you are on to something.
Click to expand...


Hey ... Get with the program ... IM2 is correct in the interpretation of the article he posted.
It only suggests that he is allowed to call you racist for whatever reason he feels like ... And that if you are white and disagree, you are suffering from White Fragility.

IM2 has sufficiently supported his views in regards to the article posted in the OP.
Of course that in no way means the article isn't a crock of shit.
It simply allows him to suggest I am suffering from white fragility if I think it is a crock of shit.

Classic Catch 22 ... You prove them right if they are wrong and you point it out ... 

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.
> 
> The polish guy for example, he cannot except that backs have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you just did there, was dismiss arguments from a white guy that you can't refute.
> 
> 
> Using "White Fragility" as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Just like I said, and have been saying.
> 
> 
> At no point in your post, do you actually address the actual claims or evidence that he presented.
> 
> ALL you did was claim that his whiteness caused his bad behavior.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument.
> 
> 
> That's just you being a dismissive ass.
> 
> 
> If your plan is to tear this nation apart, you are on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey ... Get with the program ... IM2 is correct in the interpretation of the article he posted.
> It only suggests that he is allowed to call you racist for whatever reason he feels like ... And that if you are white and disagree you are suffering from White Fragility.
> 
> IM2 has sufficiently supported his views in regards to the article posted in the OP.
> Of course that in no way means the article isn't a crock of shit.
> It simply allows him to suggest I am suffering from white fragility if I think it is a crock of shit.
> 
> Classic Catch 22 ... You prove them right if they are wrong and you point it out ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No that is not what the OP suggests.

_“*White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. 
_
Your racial comfort means you want to get to say whatever you want about blacks and not expect a reprimand.
_
*White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
_
These defensive moves include you making a claim of me saying I am an allowed to call you are racist for whatever  like and for you to disagree means you have white fragility. This is a classic defensive move by whites when their racial views , which encompasses their racial comfort, are challenged


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> No that is not what the OP suggests.
> 
> _“*White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility.
> _
> Your racial comfort means you want to get to say whatever you want about blacks and not expect a reprimand.
> _
> *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> _
> These defensive moves include you making a claim of me saying I am an allowed to call you are racist for whatever  like and for you to disagree means you have white fragility. This is a classic defensive move by whites when their racial views , which encompasses their racial comfort, are challenged



I didn't suggest you were incapable of determining what the OP states ... I am saying you are incapable of understanding the fatal flaw in the theory ... 
Not only that .. I simply pointed out where you are well with the boundaries of understanding what the OP states ... If you suggest I am suffering from White Fragility when I object and point out the fatal flaw.


.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is not what the OP suggests.
> 
> _“*White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility.
> _
> Your racial comfort means you want to get to say whatever you want about blacks and not expect a reprimand.
> _
> *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> _
> These defensive moves include you making a claim of me saying I am an allowed to call you are racist for whatever  like and for you to disagree means you have white fragility. This is a classic defensive move by whites when their racial views , which encompasses their racial comfort, are challenged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't suggest you were incapable of determining what the OP states ... I am saying you are incapable of understanding the fatal flaw in the theory ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


There is no flaw in the theory if you re doing what the theory states.

For example what is there for you to dispute or disagree with pertaining to the racism that has happened to non whites?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> There is no flaw in the theory if you re doing what the theory states.
> 
> For example what is there for you to dispute or disagree with pertaining to the racism that has happened to non whites?



Perhaps you simply cannot recognize a Catch 22 ... Nor associate that as a flaw in an unsupported theory.
I mean I cannot even say that the professor is wrong in expressing her interpretations/observations ... Mainly because they are her interpretations and observations ... No matter how flawed they may actually be.

It isn't like I suggested it isn't a well constructed pile of shit.
I am suggesting your desire to believe it doesn't mean that it isn't a pile of shit ... 

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no flaw in the theory if you re doing what the theory states.
> 
> For example what is there for you to dispute or disagree with pertaining to the racism that has happened to non whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you simply cannot recognize a Catch 22 ... Nor associate that as flaw in an unsupported theory.
> I mean I cannot even say that the professor is wrong in expressing her interpretations/observations ... Mainly because they are her interpretations and observations ... No matter how flawed they may actually be.
> 
> It isn't like I suggested it isn't a well constructed pile of shit.
> I am suggesting your desire to believe it doesn't mean it isn't a pile of shit ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


This is not about any catch 22,

You are disputing what a person says based upon what they have experienced as a person of color from the perspective of a white person who has not experienced any of it. Maybe you need an example to understand what you  as a white person is doing., I am a man sitting and listening to women tell me what it's like to be pregnant and I tell them it's not so, even as I have never been pregnant and my only experience with it is watching my wife when she was pregnant and reading magazines or textbooks about it. So what is it that I have to dispute? What is my dispute based on?

That's what whites like you do with racism. You've never experienced it but because we are saying negative things about whites you want to disagree and actually think your disagreement is supposed to hold equal or greater weight.

These observations are based on years of her being white herself and in leading workshops, teaching calluses and seminars on race with white people.

Your argument is the pile of shit because what is your disagreement with blacks about racism built on? You say racism still exists, so then why would you disagree with a person pointing  out racism? And do you think that racism is only name calling or something? That there is no impact upon those who are experiencing the racism, they are only being called bad words?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> This is not about any catch 22,
> 
> You are disputing what a person says based upon what they have experienced as a person of color from the perspective of a white person who has not experienced any of it. Maybe you need an example to understand what you  as a white person is doing., I am a man sitting and listening to women tell me what it's like to be pregnant and I tell them it's not so, even as I have never been pregnant and my only experience with it is watching my wife when she was pregnant and reading magazines or textbooks about it. So what is it that I have to dispute? What is my dispute based on?
> 
> That's what whites like you do with racism. You've never experienced it but because we are saying negative things about whites you want to disagree and actually think your disagreement is supposed to hold equal or greater weight.
> 
> These observations are based on years of her being white herself and in leading workshops, teaching calluses and seminars on race with white people.
> 
> Your argument is the pile of shit because what is your disagreement with blacks about racism built on? You say racism still exists, so then why would you disagree with a person pointing  out racism? And do you think that racism is only name calling or something? That there is no impact upon those who are experiencing the racism, they are only being called bad words?



That's the Catch 22 ... I didn't dispute what you or the Professor say ... You and the professor can say whatever you think ... And it will be what you think.

You can keep saying the same thing over and over ... But your skin color, or the professor's skin color, in no way validates anything you say or think.
I really don't care whether the professor teaches calluses or not (whatever that means) ... It doesn't mean the theory isn't flawed.
I have yet to assign any nonexistent weight equation to my disagreement, nor your pile of shit ... That's a balancing act you are certainly free to pollute your argument with.

Of course I say racism exists ... Mainly because it does.
I haven't stated that racism doesn't have an impact on people ... I gave an example of its impact on me in attempts to get you to share your experiences.
I haven't called you any names ... I have suggested that you are incapable of thoroughly understanding anything other than what you would like to believe.

If you want cookie because your feelings are hurt ... Go buy one.
If it makes you feel better to insist I am suffering from the pile of shit you care to describe as White Fragility ... I have no expectations of changing your mind, and feel free.


.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any catch 22,
> 
> You are disputing what a person says based upon what they have experienced as a person of color from the perspective of a white person who has not experienced any of it. Maybe you need an example to understand what you  as a white person is doing., I am a man sitting and listening to women tell me what it's like to be pregnant and I tell them it's not so, even as I have never been pregnant and my only experience with it is watching my wife when she was pregnant and reading magazines or textbooks about it. So what is it that I have to dispute? What is my dispute based on?
> 
> That's what whites like you do with racism. You've never experienced it but because we are saying negative things about whites you want to disagree and actually think your disagreement is supposed to hold equal or greater weight.
> 
> These observations are based on years of her being white herself and in leading workshops, teaching calluses and seminars on race with white people.
> 
> Your argument is the pile of shit because what is your disagreement with blacks about racism built on? You say racism still exists, so then why would you disagree with a person pointing  out racism? And do you think that racism is only name calling or something? That there is no impact upon those who are experiencing the racism, they are only being called bad words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Catch 22 ... I didn't dispute what you or the Professor say ... You and the professor can say whatever you think ... And it will be what you think.
> 
> You can keep saying the same thing over and over ... But your skin color, or the professor's skin color, in no way validates anything you say or think.
> I really don't care whether the professor teaches calluses or not (whatever that means) ... It doesn't mean the theory isn't flawed.
> I have yet to assign any nonexistent weight equation to my disagreement, nor your pile of shit ... That's a balancing act you are certainly free to pollute your argument with.
> 
> Of course I say racism exists ... Mainly because it does.
> I haven't stated that racism doesn't have an impact on people ... I gave an example of its impact on me in attempts to get you to share your experiences.
> I haven't called you any names ... I have suggested that you are incapable of thoroughly understanding anything other than what you would like to believe.
> 
> If you want cookie because your feelings are hurt ... Go buy one.
> If it makes you feel better to insist I am suffering from the pile of shit you care to describe as White Fragility ... I have no expectations of changing your mind, and feel free.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You can't hurt my feelings, you are what I expect here.

Actually what I have experienced based in my skin color does validate what I say and think,. Furthermore documented history, law and public policy that you apparently don't know validates what I say and think. Yours is just an uninformed opinion.  When you start talking about what you won't enable or how someone is wanting to call you are racist at will because you disagree shows something much worse than white fragility. You show a psychosis that denies reality and has allowed you to obfuscate making no sense while continuing to repeat that what someone says is not true only because you say it.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You can't hurt my feelings, you are what I expect here.
> 
> Actually what I have experienced based in my skin color does validate what I say and think,. Furthermore documented history, law and public policy that you apparently don't know validates what I say and think. Yours is just an uninformed opinion.  When you start talking about what you won't enable or how someone is wanting to call you are racist at will because you disagree shows something much worse than white fragility. You show a psychosis that denies reality and has allowed you to obfuscate making no sense while continuing to repeat that what someone says is not true only because you say it.



That's the point ... I am not trying to hurt your feelings ... 
You are free to feel offended ... And if you insist on distorting my disagreement with the premise of the OP ... Then it only helps me better understand your desires.

At the same time ... It doesn't necessarily accomplish anything ... And it will never lead to anything positive nor productive.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hurt my feelings, you are what I expect here.
> 
> Actually what I have experienced based in my skin color does validate what I say and think,. Furthermore documented history, law and public policy that you apparently don't know validates what I say and think. Yours is just an uninformed opinion.  When you start talking about what you won't enable or how someone is wanting to call you are racist at will because you disagree shows something much worse than white fragility. You show a psychosis that denies reality and has allowed you to obfuscate making no sense while continuing to repeat that what someone says is not true only because you say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point ... I am not trying to hurt your feelings ...
> You are free to feel offended ... And if you insist on distorting my disagreement with the premise of the OP ... Then it only helps me better understand your desires.
> 
> At the same time ... It doesn't necessarily accomplish anything ... And it will never lead to anything positive nor productive.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You have no basis on which to disagree with the assessment.

What will not lead to anything positive or productive? And why is it that whites like you think you can determine what leads to positive and productive when we've tried your positive and productive ways to improve this for at least 241 years and all it does is lead to different ways of whites practicing the same racism.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You have no basis on which to disagree with the assessment.
> 
> What will not lead to anything positive or productive? And why is it that whites like you think you can determine what leads to positive and productive when we've tried your positive and productive ways to improve this for at least 241 years and all it does is lead to different ways of whites practicing the same racism.



Okay ... You have just stated that I have no basis on which to disagree with the OP.
That means nothing because you actually haven't provided any reason as to why I have no basis to disagree (at least nothing that can stand up to proper scrutiny).

I suggested that the premise in the OP isn't capable of leading to anything positive or productive.
For some reason ... You insist on suggesting that it will in some way.

Simply explain to me how you expect the premise stated in the OP could possibly lead to anything positive or productive.
Stating what the OP suggests won't accomplish that ... You have to actually apply it to something.

If you are incapable of doing anything other than saying the OP is the reason the OP is correct ...
If you are incapable of applying the premise of the OP to an actual positive product or result ...

... Then I will still suggest otherwise.

.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
> Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they still exist. Black people will never go extinct. We are the design of nature. Thats why our genetics are superior and dominant.
> 
> Why the heck would you think america went from looking like native americans to a racially diverse country?  Are you really that stupid or is someone paying you to post stupid questions?
> 
> Just so you dont forget. This is what the Moors looked like. Thats why you dont see any Arab looking statues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're coming off like a MOORon.
> 
> Some individual Moors could look like this, indeed if we look at pics of Morocco's soccer team some are quite Black looking, some are also quite White looking, although most look like Brown Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like pretty modern picture. I need one from when Blacks ran europe in order to lend your opinion some credibility.  Do you have a picture of the Moors back then like I already posted?  If you dont you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are depictions of Moors from the Medieval era.
Click to expand...

Here is a drawing entitled "Moses defeating the Moors". Are you saying that europeans built statues to Black Africans and called them the Moors just to trick you? See the Black guy in the castle? Why would they depict the Moors as Black Africans ruling if they werent Black?

BZ0159: Moses Defeating the Moors, c.1400 | Science Source


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.
> 
> The polish guy for example, he cannot except that backs have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you just did there, was dismiss arguments from a white guy that you can't refute.
> 
> 
> Using "White Fragility" as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Just like I said, and have been saying.
> 
> 
> At no point in your post, do you actually address the actual claims or evidence that he presented.
> 
> ALL you did was claim that his whiteness caused his bad behavior.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument.
> 
> 
> That's just you being a dismissive ass.
> 
> 
> If your plan is to tear this nation apart, you are on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. But again you are presenting the example of white fragility.
> 
> The OP is about white fragility, not if the moors are not black
> 
> I addressed the OP, not that attempt to deflect from it.
> 
> I don't think this nation will be torn apart just because we do not accept the way whites like you see things.
Click to expand...




I didn't ask you to accept the way he saw things.


I pointed out that you dismissed him because he was white and you have decided that disagreements from whites are a result of something wrong with them, not because they could have any validity.


Such incredible arrogance and rudeness, especially when in the context of serious issues, is tearing this country apart.


We white are the majority, and certainly deserve to have our voices heard, even if they differ from the liberal created Conventional Wisdom.


White Fragility is just an excuse for lefties to marginalize anyone who disagrees with them, specifically white people.


Can you address that point, or are you just going to dismiss me because of my skin color?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.
> 
> The polish guy for example, he cannot except that backs have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you just did there, was dismiss arguments from a white guy that you can't refute.
> 
> 
> Using "White Fragility" as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Just like I said, and have been saying.
> 
> 
> At no point in your post, do you actually address the actual claims or evidence that he presented.
> 
> ALL you did was claim that his whiteness caused his bad behavior.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument.
> 
> 
> That's just you being a dismissive ass.
> 
> 
> If your plan is to tear this nation apart, you are on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. But again you are presenting the example of white fragility.
> 
> The OP is about white fragility, not if the moors are not black
> 
> I addressed the OP, not that attempt to deflect from it.
> 
> I don't think this nation will be torn apart just because we do not accept the way whites like you see things.
Click to expand...




I didn't ask you to accept the way he saw things.


I pointed out that you dismissed him because he was white and you have decided that disagreements from whites are a result of something wrong with them, not because they could have any validity.


Such incredible arrogance and rudeness, especially when in the context of serious issues, is tearing this country apart.


We white are the majority, and certainly deserve to have our voices heard, even if they differ from the liberal created Conventional Wisdom.


White Fragility is just an excuse for lefties to marginalize anyone who disagrees with them, specifically white people.


Can you address that point, or are you just going to dismiss me because of my skin color?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop assuming the worst about your fellow citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That person is not assuming. That is the way you think.
> 
> So put up that old you're not feeling white guilt picture again and shut up.
Click to expand...




Stop telling me what I think.

I have no problem interacting with blacks in social situation and if they have a problem with something I say, that is on them, being over sensitive bitches.



And the implications of demographic shift are a valid issue and anyone that says otherwise is an ass.


----------



## Crixus

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?




It’s called getting the fuck on with your life and taking responsibility. Grownups all over the world do it all the game.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no flaw in the theory if you re doing what the theory states.
> 
> For example what is there for you to dispute or disagree with pertaining to the racism that has happened to non whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you simply cannot recognize a Catch 22 ... Nor associate that as flaw in an unsupported theory.
> I mean I cannot even say that the professor is wrong in expressing her interpretations/observations ... Mainly because they are her interpretations and observations ... No matter how flawed they may actually be.
> 
> It isn't like I suggested it isn't a well constructed pile of shit.
> I am suggesting your desire to believe it doesn't mean it isn't a pile of shit ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about any catch 22,
> 
> You are disputing what a person says based upon what they have experienced as a person of color from the perspective of a white person who has not experienced any of it. Maybe you need an example to understand what you  as a white person is doing., I am a man sitting and listening to women tell me what it's like to be pregnant and I tell them it's not so, even as I have never been pregnant and my only experience with it is watching my wife when she was pregnant and reading magazines or textbooks about it. So what is it that I have to dispute? What is my dispute based on?
> 
> That's what whites like you do with racism. You've never experienced it but because we are saying negative things about whites you want to disagree and actually think your disagreement is supposed to hold equal or greater weight.
> 
> These observations are based on years of her being white herself and in leading workshops, teaching calluses and seminars on race with white people.
> 
> Your argument is the pile of shit because what is your disagreement with blacks about racism built on? You say racism still exists, so then why would you disagree with a person pointing  out racism? And do you think that racism is only name calling or something? That there is no impact upon those who are experiencing the racism, they are only being called bad words?
Click to expand...





What you just did there was dismiss the value, if not the EXISTENCE of empathy, understanding and logic.


Observation and research is generally considered a good way to understand an issue.


If I disagree with a woman who has experienced pregnancy, it could very well be that her personal experienced missed something that is common in other pregnancies, it could be that she is romanticizing the experience because she loves her child, ect.


In the issue of RACISM your rejection of other viewpoints is even more questionable, because you are talking about a two way street where you are making assumptions about other people.


After all, you have no experience being a white person falsely accused of racism, by an leftist.


WOuld you like to know what that is like? 


I could tell you about it. COuld you understand? Or does that not compute in your world view?>


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any catch 22,
> 
> You are disputing what a person says based upon what they have experienced as a person of color from the perspective of a white person who has not experienced any of it. Maybe you need an example to understand what you  as a white person is doing., I am a man sitting and listening to women tell me what it's like to be pregnant and I tell them it's not so, even as I have never been pregnant and my only experience with it is watching my wife when she was pregnant and reading magazines or textbooks about it. So what is it that I have to dispute? What is my dispute based on?
> 
> That's what whites like you do with racism. You've never experienced it but because we are saying negative things about whites you want to disagree and actually think your disagreement is supposed to hold equal or greater weight.
> 
> These observations are based on years of her being white herself and in leading workshops, teaching calluses and seminars on race with white people.
> 
> Your argument is the pile of shit because what is your disagreement with blacks about racism built on? You say racism still exists, so then why would you disagree with a person pointing  out racism? And do you think that racism is only name calling or something? That there is no impact upon those who are experiencing the racism, they are only being called bad words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Catch 22 ... I didn't dispute what you or the Professor say ... You and the professor can say whatever you think ... And it will be what you think.
> 
> You can keep saying the same thing over and over ... But your skin color, or the professor's skin color, in no way validates anything you say or think.
> I really don't care whether the professor teaches calluses or not (whatever that means) ... It doesn't mean the theory isn't flawed.
> I have yet to assign any nonexistent weight equation to my disagreement, nor your pile of shit ... That's a balancing act you are certainly free to pollute your argument with.
> 
> Of course I say racism exists ... Mainly because it does.
> I haven't stated that racism doesn't have an impact on people ... I gave an example of its impact on me in attempts to get you to share your experiences.
> I haven't called you any names ... I have suggested that you are incapable of thoroughly understanding anything other than what you would like to believe.
> 
> If you want cookie because your feelings are hurt ... Go buy one.
> If it makes you feel better to insist I am suffering from the pile of shit you care to describe as White Fragility ... I have no expectations of changing your mind, and feel free.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't hurt my feelings, you are what I expect here.
> 
> Actually what I have experienced based in my skin color does validate what I say and think,. Furthermore documented history, law and public policy that you apparently don't know validates what I say and think. Yours is just an uninformed opinion.  When you start talking about what you won't enable or how someone is wanting to call you are racist at will because you disagree shows something much worse than white fragility. You show a psychosis that denies reality and has allowed you to obfuscate making no sense while continuing to repeat that what someone says is not true only because you say it.
Click to expand...

_You can't hurt my feelings, you are what I expect here._
You two still at it?  Stubborn much?  LOL.
Be careful you don't let your own biases get in the way of a dialogue here.  I'm not saying one of you is more right than the other--but you could enter this more willing to listen. Not everyone is operating from your preconceived notion of dumbshit white folk.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about any catch 22,
> 
> You are disputing what a person says based upon what they have experienced as a person of color from the perspective of a white person who has not experienced any of it. Maybe you need an example to understand what you  as a white person is doing., I am a man sitting and listening to women tell me what it's like to be pregnant and I tell them it's not so, even as I have never been pregnant and my only experience with it is watching my wife when she was pregnant and reading magazines or textbooks about it. So what is it that I have to dispute? What is my dispute based on?
> 
> That's what whites like you do with racism. You've never experienced it but because we are saying negative things about whites you want to disagree and actually think your disagreement is supposed to hold equal or greater weight.
> 
> These observations are based on years of her being white herself and in leading workshops, teaching calluses and seminars on race with white people.
> 
> Your argument is the pile of shit because what is your disagreement with blacks about racism built on? You say racism still exists, so then why would you disagree with a person pointing  out racism? And do you think that racism is only name calling or something? That there is no impact upon those who are experiencing the racism, they are only being called bad words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Catch 22 ... I didn't dispute what you or the Professor say ... You and the professor can say whatever you think ... And it will be what you think.
> 
> You can keep saying the same thing over and over ... But your skin color, or the professor's skin color, in no way validates anything you say or think.
> I really don't care whether the professor teaches calluses or not (whatever that means) ... It doesn't mean the theory isn't flawed.
> I have yet to assign any nonexistent weight equation to my disagreement, nor your pile of shit ... That's a balancing act you are certainly free to pollute your argument with.
> 
> Of course I say racism exists ... Mainly because it does.
> I haven't stated that racism doesn't have an impact on people ... I gave an example of its impact on me in attempts to get you to share your experiences.
> I haven't called you any names ... I have suggested that you are incapable of thoroughly understanding anything other than what you would like to believe.
> 
> If you want cookie because your feelings are hurt ... Go buy one.
> If it makes you feel better to insist I am suffering from the pile of shit you care to describe as White Fragility ... I have no expectations of changing your mind, and feel free.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't hurt my feelings, you are what I expect here.
> 
> Actually what I have experienced based in my skin color does validate what I say and think,. Furthermore documented history, law and public policy that you apparently don't know validates what I say and think. Yours is just an uninformed opinion.  When you start talking about what you won't enable or how someone is wanting to call you are racist at will because you disagree shows something much worse than white fragility. You show a psychosis that denies reality and has allowed you to obfuscate making no sense while continuing to repeat that what someone says is not true only because you say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You can't hurt my feelings, you are what I expect here._
> You two still at it?  Stubborn much?  LOL.
> Be careful you don't let your own biases get in the way of a dialogue here.  I'm not saying one of you is more right than the other--but you could enter this more willing to listen. Not everyone is operating from your preconceived notion of dumbshit white folk.
Click to expand...


And I'm not operating on a preconceived notion of dumbshit white folks either. This is why we cannot have a discussion. Whites have a continuing record of racism, instead of listening they want us to listen to them telling us what we need to do based upon an opinion that doesn't factor in how racism has truly impacted non whites completely. At every stage of American history, we have listened to whites and what has been the result of that old lady?


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> You two still at it?  Stubborn much?  LOL.



Stubborn ... Yeah I am guilty of that.
I also don't know how anyone could survive without a tad of stubbornness or perseverance.

Correll came close to a perfect point that would accurately describe the differences in points of view.
He mentioned IM2 has never been white (then fell of the cliff adding something to that comment).

IM2 hasn't been white ... And I am not sure if he has ever lived a day in his life that race just wasn't a matter of substance.
I on the other hand ... Can wake up in the morning and make it through my entire day without consciously or even sub-consciously (something the author of the OP put in there to make people like you doubt yourself ... kind of a catch all phrase and tool that won't slip the careful observation of a psychologist) ... Thinking about race in any shape, form or fashion.

That damn sure doesn't make me racist.
It doesn't make me less empathetic.
It doesn't require me to deny racism exists.
It doesn't mean that I would not listen or discuss race with someone if they so chose to bring it up.
It doesn't mean that I think one race is superior to another.

In fact ... It means that what I am thinking is totally devoid of the concept of race (not at all dismissing the idea that could simply be a luxury of the fact I am white).

Then you take the Idea IM2 has expressed that race is just a social construct that was instituted to segregate and oppress people.
Well no shit ... That's why he needs to stop falling victim to crap described in the OP ... It is nothing more than propagation of more racial divisiveness.

.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no flaw in the theory if you re doing what the theory states.
> 
> For example what is there for you to dispute or disagree with pertaining to the racism that has happened to non whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you simply cannot recognize a Catch 22 ... Nor associate that as flaw in an unsupported theory.
> I mean I cannot even say that the professor is wrong in expressing her interpretations/observations ... Mainly because they are her interpretations and observations ... No matter how flawed they may actually be.
> 
> It isn't like I suggested it isn't a well constructed pile of shit.
> I am suggesting your desire to believe it doesn't mean it isn't a pile of shit ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about any catch 22,
> 
> You are disputing what a person says based upon what they have experienced as a person of color from the perspective of a white person who has not experienced any of it. Maybe you need an example to understand what you  as a white person is doing., I am a man sitting and listening to women tell me what it's like to be pregnant and I tell them it's not so, even as I have never been pregnant and my only experience with it is watching my wife when she was pregnant and reading magazines or textbooks about it. So what is it that I have to dispute? What is my dispute based on?
> 
> That's what whites like you do with racism. You've never experienced it but because we are saying negative things about whites you want to disagree and actually think your disagreement is supposed to hold equal or greater weight.
> 
> These observations are based on years of her being white herself and in leading workshops, teaching calluses and seminars on race with white people.
> 
> Your argument is the pile of shit because what is your disagreement with blacks about racism built on? You say racism still exists, so then why would you disagree with a person pointing  out racism? And do you think that racism is only name calling or something? That there is no impact upon those who are experiencing the racism, they are only being called bad words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you just did there was dismiss the value, if not the EXISTENCE of empathy, understanding and logic.
> 
> 
> Observation and research is generally considered a good way to understand an issue.
> 
> 
> If I disagree with a woman who has experienced pregnancy, it could very well be that her personal experienced missed something that is common in other pregnancies, it could be that she is romanticizing the experience because she loves her child, ect.
> 
> 
> In the issue of RACISM your rejection of other viewpoints is even more questionable, because you are talking about a two way street where you are making assumptions about other people.
> 
> 
> After all, you have no experience being a white person falsely accused of racism, by an leftist.
> 
> 
> WOuld you like to know what that is like?
> 
> 
> I could tell you about it. COuld you understand? Or does that not compute in your world view?>
Click to expand...


You see the problem you have is that you actually think racism is a 2 way street. So in your view 2.5 centuries of racist law and policy whether overt or covert is equal to a black person calling a white person a name. That's your two way street. This is not about me being a white person falsely accused of racism. It never has been. It has been about court decisions and public policies that were created by whites to purposefully deny whites of opportunity. You are here trying to build an equivalence between you being falsely accused of racism as opposed to me being accused of rape. fathering children out of wedlock, that I am naturally dumb, not wanting to work,  being a failure in life, that I am a violent criminal, that I am unworthy of being hired, that just because I drive a new car I get stopped for driving, I am supposed to listen to your experience and think it's the same thing. You have sat here in this forum and made claims that blacks should be grateful to whites who died to make us free and you actually think that if you are called a racist for saying something like that it is false?

So you were accused of racism by a leftist.  And this is supposed to be the same as what backs have to endure. Your viewpoint was rejected because its' false. If I was to reject all views from whites I would not be posting what this white woman said whereby she explained hat she still has problem dealing with her racial bias. After all there are plenty of peer reviewed studies by blacks that I could use to describe the general white reaction to trying to discuss race and racism.So let's hear your story.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two still at it?  Stubborn much?  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stubborn ... Yeah I am guilty of that.
> I also don't know how anyone could survive without a tad of stubbornness or perseverance.
> 
> Correll came close to a perfect point that would accurately describe the differences in points of view.
> He mentioned IM2 has never been white (then fell of the cliff adding something to that comment).
> 
> IM2 hasn't been white ... And I am not sure if he has ever lived a day in his life that race just wasn't a matter of substance.
> I on the other hand ... Can wake up in the morning and make it through my entire day without consciously or even sub-consciously (something the author of the OP put in there to make people like you doubt yourself) ... Thinking about race in any shape, form or fashion.
> 
> That damn sure doesn't make me racist.
> It doesn't make me less empathetic.
> It doesn't require me to deny racism exists.
> It doesn't mean that I would not listen or discuss race with someone if they so chose to bring it up.
> It doesn't mean that I think one race is superior to another.
> 
> In fact ... It means that what I am thinking is totally devoid of the concept of race.
> 
> Then you take the Idea IM2 has expressed that race is just a social construct that was instituted to segregate and oppress people.
> Well no shit ... That's why he needs to stop falling victim to crap described in the OP ... It is nothing more than propagation of more racial divisiveness.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Me not being white means nothing in a society that is structured on whiteness. Me living with a consideration of race is essential to my ability  achieve in this society. You are white so you can wake up and decide that race is unimportant because whiteness has been considered the norm. This is what the professor is talking about.  You lost the point from the beginning because you saw the words white fragility and you went off the deep end.. What the OP said is not divisive. This nation is divided by race mainly due to the fact whites don't want to listen. If we don't listen to whites who build arguments on straw men and false equivalences then we are to blame.

After all if this is not something you think about and it doesn't' matter you have spent the last 2 days or so trying to tell me how you THINK this Is bullshit when I KNOW it is not


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Me not being white means nothing in a society that is structured on whiteness. Me living with a consideration of race is essential to my ability  achieve in this society. You are white so you can wake up and decide that race is unimportant because whiteness has been considered the norm. This is what the professor is talking about.  You lost the point from the beginning because you saw the words white fragility and you went off the deep end.. What the OP said is not divisive. This nation is divided by race mainly due to the fact whites don't want to listen. If we don't listen to whites who build arguments on straw men and false equivalences then we are to blame.
> 
> After all if this is not something you think about and it doesn't' matter you have spent the last 2 days or so trying to tell me how you THINK this Is bullshit when I KNOW it is not



You are almost there ...

Because you find it easier to identify your problems as my fault and the product of White Fragility ... Still doesn't support your position nor the professor's.

Again ... You can say that I am wrong ... But you still haven't provided me with even the most basic explanation of how I am wrong.
You just keep falsely accussing me of the bullshit in the OP and using the bullshit in the OP in attempts to support your position.

I have repeated asked you to explain your position.
I have repeatedly asked you to explain how the OP presents anything that could possibly result in a positive or productive outcome.

You cannot ... Or will not do so ... And until you do ... You have presented nothing but more vile, disgusting, race centered bullshit.
The part you keep missing is that you are actually going to have to fucking think ... There are no Cliff's Notes to save your ass ... You are going to have to use your brain.

Welcome to the White World  were excuses and blaming other people just doesn't mean shit ... 


.


----------



## BlackSand

You know ... This is the best part of the article:

_*White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
_
I mean how awesome is that ...  ... It basically states that any reaction you have is based in White Fragility.

If you say anything ... You are suffering from White Fragility.
If you sit there and don't say anything ... You are suffering from White Fragility.
If you simply get up and leave ... You are suffering from White Fragility.

I am pretty sure that covers all the possible bases.
It plainly states that no matter what you do, you are suffering from White Fragility ...  Because we say so.

Add the fact it is based on entirely antidotal evidence, observations and opinion  =  Bullshit.


.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me not being white means nothing in a society that is structured on whiteness. Me living with a consideration of race is essential to my ability  achieve in this society. You are white so you can wake up and decide that race is unimportant because whiteness has been considered the norm. This is what the professor is talking about.  You lost the point from the beginning because you saw the words white fragility and you went off the deep end.. What the OP said is not divisive. This nation is divided by race mainly due to the fact whites don't want to listen. If we don't listen to whites who build arguments on straw men and false equivalences then we are to blame.
> 
> After all if this is not something you think about and it doesn't' matter you have spent the last 2 days or so trying to tell me how you THINK this Is bullshit when I KNOW it is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are almost there ...
> 
> Because you find it easier to identify your problems as my fault and the product of White Fragility ... Still doesn't support your position nor the professor's.
> 
> Again ... You can say that I am wrong ... But you still haven't provided me with even the most basic explanation of how I am wrong.
> You just keep falsely accussing me of the bullshit in the OP and using the bullshit in the OP in attempts to support your position.
> 
> I have repeated asked you to explain your position.
> I have repeatedly asked you to explain how the OP presents anything that could possibly result in a positive or productive outcome.
> 
> You cannot ... Or will not do so ... And until you do ... You have presented nothing but more vile, disgusting, race centered bullshit.
> The part you keep missing is that you are actually going to have to fucking think ... There are no Cliff's Notes to save your ass ... You are going to have to use your brain.
> 
> Welcome to the White World  were excuses and blaming other people just doesn't mean shit ...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The white world is full of excuses. And almost every thread here including this one is whites blaming others. I know plenty about the white world. The real one not the one you imagine. Now you can't really say with any accuracy that I am here because of some perceived problems I am supposed to have that you assume. Nor can you say that  I am putting the blame all on you. Again, you miss what white fragility is because the words bother you. I illustrated how your post show evidence that you exhibit the behavior.

I have stated  how the OP can produce a positive and productive outcome.

You are the one not thinking. You lost that ability when you saw the words white fragility. You are delusional.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized.


WTF are you talking about? I'm racist and I embrace it. Racism is reality!

If blacks are so smart, how come they can't run a country?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I have stated  how the OP can produce a positive and productive outcome.



I asked you to actually state how it produces positive outcomes ... Not to tell me that you have stated positive outcomes.
I can see why you love the OP ... You cannot prove or provide any evidence ... So you are just going to say you have.

Hell ... Try and explain to me how saying you have provided evidence instead of actually providing something will lead to a positive outcome.
I am even willing to listen to that.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> You know ... This is the best part of the article:
> 
> _*White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> _
> I mean how awesome is that ...  ... It basically states that any reaction you have is based in White Fragility.
> 
> If you say anything ... You are suffering from White Fragility.
> If you sit there and don't say anything ... You are suffering from White Fragility.
> If you simply get up and leave ... You are suffering from White Fragility.
> 
> I am pretty sure that covers all the possible bases.
> It plainly states that no matter what you do, you are suffering from White Fragility ...  Because we say so.
> 
> Add the fact it is based on entirely antidotal evidence, observations and opinion  =  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> .



Actually it doesn't. Again this based upon a white females experiences in doing classes only with whites about race for more than 20 years. We are taking about more than 2,000 such classes and interactions with individual whites that are in the 10's of thousands. There is nothing anecdotal about that amount of information. And after that many cases this is not just opinion.

You see you go through life unaware of a lot of things such as the concept of whiteness. It is is this that rules your thinking when it comes to race. Now don't try arguing using a false equivalence abut how my thoughts on race are because of blackness theory because my views are based upon actual occurrences not some belief in a natural order of things based on color.

So why don't you go study the concept of whiteness and how that is reinforced in our societal norms then come back and argue?


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have stated  how the OP can produce a positive and productive outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you to actually state how it produces positive outcomes ... Not to tell me that you have stated positive outcomes.
> I can see why you love the OP ... You cannot prove or provide any evidence ... So you are just going to say you have.
> 
> Hell ... Try and explain to me how saying you have provided evidence instead of actually providing something will lead to a positive outcome.
> I am even willing to listen to that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I stated them. So I am not going to state them again. Just scroll back and read.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Actually it doesn't. Again this based upon a white females experiences in doing classes only with whites about race for more than 20 years. We are taking about more than 2,000 such classes and interactions with individual whites that are in the 10's of thousands. There is nothing anecdotal about that amount of information. And after that many cases this is not just opinion.
> 
> You see you go through life unaware of a lot of things such as the concept of whiteness. It is is this that rules your thinking when it comes to race. Now don't try arguing using a false equivalence abut how my thoughts on race are because of blackness theory because my views are based upon actual occurrences not some belief in a natural order of things based on color.
> 
> So why don't you go study the concept of whiteness and how that is reinforced in our societal norms then come back and argue?



The amount of information doesn't determine whether or not it is anecdotal.
The source of the information and the activities involved in collecting the information determines whether or not it is anecdotal.
The source and the activities involved in collecting the information contained in the OP are anecdotal.

The fact a professor is a white woman and said it won't ever change that ... 

In any case ... How does anything you have posted explain a positive outcome associated with the OP.
To provide that you would have to explain how a premise discussed in the OP results in a positive outcome ... You haven't done that.

.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite because this is the first one I saw while in Habsburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors look typically like this, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people look nothing like those statues. Are you blind or something?
> 
> Besides please answer the question I posed for you. What is the original meaning of the word Moor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Moors never went extinct, they still exist.
> Why the heck would we think that Medieval invaders from Morocco, and Algeria  etc. some how went from Black looking in the Medieval, to become Arab looking today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they still exist. Black people will never go extinct. We are the design of nature. Thats why our genetics are superior and dominant.
> 
> Why the heck would you think america went from looking like native americans to a racially diverse country?  Are you really that stupid or is someone paying you to post stupid questions?
> 
> Just so you dont forget. This is what the Moors looked like. Thats why you dont see any Arab looking statues.
Click to expand...

I thought blacks looked like this?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I stated them. So I am not going to state them again. Just scroll back and read.



No you haven't ... There is no way I can scroll back and read what you haven't posted ... 
If you simply cannot support your assertions ... And expect I will accept your feeble excuse ... I am not going to.

If you honestly cannot find a positive outcome to associate with the premise of the OP ... Don't worry, it isn't like you failed, because there isn't one ... 

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated them. So I am not going to state them again. Just scroll back and read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't ... There is no way I can scroll back and read what you haven't posted ...
> If you simply cannot support your assertion ... And expect I will accept your feeble excuse ... I am not going to.
> 
> If you honestly cannot find a positive outcome to associate with the premise of the OP ... Don't worry, it isn't like you failed, because there isn't one ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well that's on you. I posted it. It's here. So go study whiteness.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Well that's on you. I posted it. It's here. So go study whiteness.



No you haven't posted it and that's on you ... Prove me wrong or just accept that you are wrong.
I am not interested in whiteness ... If it is anything like what you have presented here as of yet ... It too would be a bunch vapid bullshit ... 

.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white, & think its more personal.  is it possible that the unsaid thing is fear, if the population changed to more blacks than whites by magic, would the expectation be that those oppressed would become oppressive ? there seems to be a lot of conversations on the net that minority's are growing. do white people think black, brown, red & yellow are going to band together & get us? that if more than one black person moves on your block your housing values will go down. that its not comfortable when you have to interact with  black people in social situations, because you don't know what is not ok to say. so far conversation on this tread is more big picture. what personal things have happened to you or not happened to solidify your view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop assuming the worst about your fellow citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That person is not assuming. That is the way you think.
> 
> So put up that old you're not feeling white guilt picture again and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop telling me what I think.
> 
> I have no problem interacting with blacks in social situation and if they have a problem with something I say, that is on them, being over sensitive bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> And the implications of demographic shift are a valid issue and anyone that says otherwise is an ass.
Click to expand...


You will be told what you think as long as you think you can tell me what I think.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's on you. I posted it. It's here. So go study whiteness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't posted it and that's on you ... Prove me wrong or just accept that you are wrong.
> I am not interested in whiteness ... If it is anything like what you have presented here as of yet ... It too would be a bunch vapid bullshit ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Of course you aren't interested in whiteness. Because you don't want to face the truth.

You were shown. That's that.


----------



## JoeMoma

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is anther example the article was talking about.
> 
> Well you see, I  went to college and got a masters degree in sociology. I then spent 32 years doing work in the black community. I have never hit the pipe or fathered a child out of wedlock. Ben Carson means nothing to me. He's a punk ass sellout whites like you love to use as an example because he do the bojangles for you ,wear the black face and shuffle like the black minstrel lawn jockey he is. I have helped build one business and helped 2 others grow. But that doesn't mean racism ended. I earned my checks bitch. All of them. So I will put on my black hoodie tomorrow and watch those like you cry about how whites are losing their country. And if I  am standing on the street in my black hoodie it is because I am fucking retired. You know what that is? It is the reward for years of a well done job. So don't YOU be like the drummer, ignorant and whining about what privilege is. YOU and those like you are the problem. I'm part of the solution.
> 
> So you don't have to hear anything, but when the change hits and you ask what happened, you will understand that you drowned in your pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sociology is a joke of a college credit. The best thing about it is learning art and artists.
> 
> The rest of it is a farce to the point of being comical.
> 
> Oh yes, me and my black friend were in the same sociology class. He's now a preacher, but when it got to be being bullshit, I said something, and he was about the only one that supported me.
> 
> He's a smart man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you learned about art or artists in intro o sociology. And that's looks like its a far as you went.
> 
> Because I took courses in Comparative social theory
> Methods of Social Research
> Youth and crime
> Social Organization
> Urban and Rural sociology
> Classical and contemporary social theory
> And a few others.
> 
> We weren't discussing artists in these classes. But it really didn't matter what I got any degree in. I could have gotten a degree in molecular science and you would have tried to belittle that.  You're sad pathetic trash. Me and my black friend. You see I can tell you I have a black friend so I'm not a racist. Ebery body like you has that one back friend. Dillon Roof had that one black friend too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can't very well tell you his name and remain anonymous. Yeah, that looks like a bunch of fluff bullshit.
> 
> The concept of Sociology is complete bullshit to begin with.
> 
> 
> You cannot categorize people in the manner Sociology attempts to.
> 
> I thank God he did back me that day I stood up to the prof.
> 
> At least I had some kinda backup. I still say I was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the class got to be being bullshit
> 
> It's so fluff you would have flunked. And you can understand human nature more when you understand patterns of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Splain to me what brought about the patterns of behavior here. I'll wait for your explanation, then I'll give mine, ok?
> 
> PS: It ain't rocket science.
Click to expand...

This explains the initial "hands up don't shoot" witnesses in the Michael Brown incident.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Of course you aren't interested in whiteness. Because you don't want to face the truth.
> 
> You were shown. That's that.



Better yet ... Instead of talking shit ... Tell me this truth.

Explain the whiteness *in your words*.
Then give me an example how researching this whiteness will lead to a positive result or outcome.
I don't mean just say it  will benefit me ... Explain how it will ... And no need in bringing any more vapid crap.

.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.
> 
> The polish guy for example, he cannot except that backs have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you just did there, was dismiss arguments from a white guy that you can't refute.
> 
> 
> Using "White Fragility" as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Just like I said, and have been saying.
> 
> 
> At no point in your post, do you actually address the actual claims or evidence that he presented.
> 
> ALL you did was claim that his whiteness caused his bad behavior.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument.
> 
> 
> That's just you being a dismissive ass.
> 
> 
> If your plan is to tear this nation apart, you are on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. But again you are presenting the example of white fragility.
> 
> The OP is about white fragility, not if the moors are not black
> 
> I addressed the OP, not that attempt to deflect from it.
> 
> I don't think this nation will be torn apart just because we do not accept the way whites like you see things.
Click to expand...



"we"?


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have added 9 more pages that reflect the inability of whites to look inward at their own racism own it then understand that is how you have been socialized. Using this argument is an example.The fact is that the Moors were not white and the moors bought white Europe out of the dark ages with the advancements they knew. The Moors were from Africa no matter what you want to use as an excuse. But your socialization which shows how white is the best and white are the achievers makes it difficult for you to accept the challenge to that false belief. All the posts by those arguing against the moors being black is an example of white fragility. Why is it so difficult for whites to admit that maybe blacks have done some good things? Because you have been steeped in white supremacy to such an extent that you cannot deal with anything else.
> 
> The polish guy for example, he cannot except that backs have suffered, so because he is so steeped in white supremacy he feels he has to present examples of how whites have suffered more. This is what the professor is talking about when she refers to white fragility. Instead of listening to  the experience of non whites the conversation must always be about the importance of what whites feel. You guys have white fragility bad and you need to work your way out of that addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you just did there, was dismiss arguments from a white guy that you can't refute.
> 
> 
> Using "White Fragility" as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Just like I said, and have been saying.
> 
> 
> At no point in your post, do you actually address the actual claims or evidence that he presented.
> 
> ALL you did was claim that his whiteness caused his bad behavior.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument.
> 
> 
> That's just you being a dismissive ass.
> 
> 
> If your plan is to tear this nation apart, you are on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. But again you are presenting the example of white fragility.
> 
> The OP is about white fragility, not if the moors are not black
> 
> I addressed the OP, not that attempt to deflect from it.
> 
> I don't think this nation will be torn apart just because we do not accept the way whites like you see things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "we"?
Click to expand...

Yes "we". What confused you about that?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... person with a masters ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you sure are proud of your masters, but the main reason I talk about it here is that the white racists you ignore want to always tell me how we blacks need to get educated.
Click to expand...



I have never told a black that he needs to "Get educated".

Actually, I don't think I have ever told anyone that. Perhaps, my nephew, in relation to his career.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Of course expect that you will now claim you aren't white after declaring months ago you were........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would I do that? You must have a very high opinion of yourself to think you're worth lying to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been lying this entire time so nothing would change if you had actually done this.
Click to expand...



I disagree strongly with Unkotare on many things, but I've never had the feeling that he was being dishonest about his beliefs or anything.


Unlike many posters who, at some level know that they can't honestly defend their positions and thus mostly employ various tactics to AVOID real debate.

He seems very sincere in his positions.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.




I've hired plenty of blacks, when I was in middle management.


I've seen blacks promoted over more qualified whites, to have "Diversity" in the management team.


You are dismissing the efforts of this nation over last 60 years to improve things.


Thanks for your support on that issue.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?



This is just an opinion. Just because she is a “doctor” and makes up a fancy new buzzword/term to describe her opinion, does not make this a fact. This is just a silly...can’t even call it a theory, but opinion. For many reasons. The biggest is just generalizing and lumping an entire race group, that is no where near a homogeneous group. Which is something you should never do in general, even when it’s referring to a more specific sect of a race like say Inuit vs Native American. It’s just flat out wrong when it’s directed at an entire color...I really shouldn’t have to explain this. As if explaining this matters, your just finding other delusions to support your own.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... person with a masters ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you sure are proud of your masters....
Click to expand...



Really? Do I mention it in every other post, the way you do?


----------



## BlackSand

sakinago said:


> This is just an opinion. Just because she is a “doctor” and makes up a fancy new buzzword/term to describe her opinion, does not make this a fact. This is just a silly...can’t even call it a theory, but opinion. For many reasons. The biggest is just generalizing and lumping an entire race group, that is no where near a homogeneous group. Which is something you should never do in general, even when it’s referring to a more specific sect of a race like say Inuit vs Native American. It’s just flat out wrong when it’s directed at an entire color...I really shouldn’t have to explain this. As if explaining this matters, your just finding other delusions to support your own.



A simple click on her website and you can see what she actually represents is more of a religion than a science based on empirical data ... 

I wouldn't want to suggest she isn't an accomplished preacher of the faith she aspires to.
In fact, she is probably the perfect preacher to invite to the Revival Tent if that is the gospel you are trying to sell.

As an oversimplification ... Multiculturalism is her God ... And White Fragility is the Hell she would like to sentence you to if you dare question her God.

.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... person with a masters ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....the white racists you ignore ...
Click to expand...




I’ve called out far, far more racists - of every sort - here than you have or likely ever will.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... person with a masters ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....the white racists you ignore ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve called out far, far more racists - of every sort - here than you have or likely ever will.
Click to expand...


No you haven't.  And you calling out racists of every sort? HA! Angry responses to racism is not racism fool.

In real life I have taken on racist white city governments. This is minor league shit.. You get no badge of honor for making a claim about how many racists you claim to call out on an internet forum.  You call me a racist for stating what whites have done. That's not racism  but you call me one because you are white and what I say causes you to be butthurt. You're the classic white idiot who thinks that black racism is when a black person speaks in on the continuing racism of  whites he's denigrating all white people. And to show you what kind of idiot you are, you think that the last statement I made is racist when in fact not all whites are idiots who think that when a black speaks on the continuing racism of whites is a racist. But because I used the word white, then I become a racist for describing you by your race. Even though you have described yourself as white. That's how stupid your ass is.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an opinion. Just because she is a “doctor” and makes up a fancy new buzzword/term to describe her opinion, does not make this a fact. This is just a silly...can’t even call it a theory, but opinion. For many reasons. The biggest is just generalizing and lumping an entire race group, that is no where near a homogeneous group. Which is something you should never do in general, even when it’s referring to a more specific sect of a race like say Inuit vs Native American. It’s just flat out wrong when it’s directed at an entire color...I really shouldn’t have to explain this. As if explaining this matters, your just finding other delusions to support your own.
Click to expand...


No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.

Because it's funny how you can generalized all you want about blacks but suddenly this is not to be done with whites. Go do some research on this issue.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've hired plenty of blacks, when I was in middle management.
> 
> 
> I've seen blacks promoted over more qualified whites, to have "Diversity" in the management team.
> 
> 
> You are dismissing the efforts of this nation over last 60 years to improve things.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support on that issue.
Click to expand...


No I am not dismissing anything. You have not seen blacks hired above more qualified whites. You have seen blacks promoted because the company had a record of continuing discrimination in management. Improvement is not enough, the end of racism is.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've hired plenty of blacks, when I was in middle management.
> 
> 
> I've seen blacks promoted over more qualified whites, to have "Diversity" in the management team.
> 
> 
> You are dismissing the efforts of this nation over last 60 years to improve things.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support on that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not dismissing anything. You have not seen blacks hired above more qualified whites. You have seen blacks promoted because the company had a record of continuing discrimination in management. Improvement is not enough, the end of racism is.
Click to expand...



It is racist to promote less qualified blacks over more qualified white candidates.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... person with a masters ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....the white racists you ignore ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve called out far, far more racists - of every sort - here than you have or likely ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't.  And you calling out racists of every sort? HA! Angry responses to racism is not racism fool.
> 
> In real life I have taken on racist white city governments. This is minor league shit.. You get no badge of honor for making a claim about how many racists you claim to call out on an internet forum.  You call me a racist for stating what whites have done. That's not racism  but you call me one because you are white and what I say causes you to be butthurt. You're the classic white idiot who thinks that black racism is when a black person speaks in on the continuing racism of  whites he's denigrating all white people. And to show you what kind of idiot you are, you think that the last statement I made is racist when in fact not all whites are idiots who think that when a black speaks on the continuing racism of whites is a racist. But because I used the word white, then I become a racist for describing you by your race. Even though you have described yourself as white. That's how stupid your ass is.
Click to expand...



So, first you bitch about not calling out racists on the site (which includes you), then you complain about calling out racists on the site. 

You whine about being called out as the racist you are, and essentialize and categorize people by race while doing so.

You constantly define, denounce and denigrate people based on race, and are actually shameless enough to try and pull the “but some of my best friends are...!” Cliche. I can just imagine how you’d give a white racist a pass based on that.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.



The Professor offers no empirical evidence to support her observations/opinions/claims ... 

You suggest that her time teaching class represents that evidence ... It doesn't.
The same as the fact the Pope is a scholar and has been involved with the Catholic Church for decades ... Doesn't prove there is a God, much less a Heaven or Hell.

I am sorry if you cannot recognize her as the glorified race pimp she is ...
Who has long and distinguished career of nothing more than pandering racial bullshit ...
That only accomplishes *selling us all *up the river keeping us mired in racial foolishness and animosity  ...
For no other reason than to keep her collection plate full and get her face on the cover of Salon Magazine.

It doesn't matter if I want a horse or not ... Dr. Deangelo can take that skin and bones, broken back, no tooth having, nag she calls White Fragility ... Put it out to pasture and let it die of old age.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor offers no empirical evidence to support her observations/opinions/claims ...
> 
> You suggest that her time teaching class represents that evidence ... It doesn't.
> The same as the fact the Pope is a scholar and has been involved with the Catholic Church for decades ... Doesn't prove there is a God, much less a Heaven or Hell.
> 
> I am sorry if you cannot recognize her as the glorified race pimp she is ...
> Who has long and distinguished career of nothing more than pandering racial bullshit ...
> That only accomplishes *selling us all *up the river keeping us mired in racial foolishness and animosity  ...
> For no other reason than to keep her collection plate full and get her face on the cover of Salon Magazine.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I want a horse or not ... Dr. Deangelo can take that skin and bones, broken back, no tooth having, nag she calls White Fragility ... Put it out to pasture and let it die of old age.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I can't be race pimped fool. You are the one who is.

She offers 20 years of leading classes and having interactions she with whites on the subject of race relations. And he reactions of whites in those classes equal evidence idiot.

Just go study what whiteness is and maybe you can begin to have the first understanding of what the hell you don't know.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... person with a masters ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....the white racists you ignore ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve called out far, far more racists - of every sort - here than you have or likely ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't.  And you calling out racists of every sort? HA! Angry responses to racism is not racism fool.
> 
> In real life I have taken on racist white city governments. This is minor league shit.. You get no badge of honor for making a claim about how many racists you claim to call out on an internet forum.  You call me a racist for stating what whites have done. That's not racism  but you call me one because you are white and what I say causes you to be butthurt. You're the classic white idiot who thinks that black racism is when a black person speaks in on the continuing racism of  whites he's denigrating all white people. And to show you what kind of idiot you are, you think that the last statement I made is racist when in fact not all whites are idiots who think that when a black speaks on the continuing racism of whites is a racist. But because I used the word white, then I become a racist for describing you by your race. Even though you have described yourself as white. That's how stupid your ass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, first you bitch about not calling out racists on the site (which includes you), then you complain about calling out racists on the site.
> 
> You whine about being called out as the racist you are, and essentialize and categorize people by race while doing so.
> 
> You constantly define, denounce and denigrate people based on race, and are actually shameless enough to try and pull the “but some of my best friends are...!” Cliche. I can just imagine how you’d give a white racist a pass based on that.
Click to expand...


No I don't do any of the things. You argument is based on a load of false equivalences and strawmen unkotare. There are things that have happened to non whites that white folks are responsible for. This is just reality so if you are buttburt about me saying it, that's your fucking problem. Grow up.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor offers no empirical evidence to support her observations/opinions/claims ...
> 
> You suggest that her time teaching class represents that evidence ... It doesn't.
> The same as the fact the Pope is a scholar and has been involved with the Catholic Church for decades ... Doesn't prove there is a God, much less a Heaven or Hell.
> 
> I am sorry if you cannot recognize her as the glorified race pimp she is ...
> Who has long and distinguished career of nothing more than pandering racial bullshit ...
> That only accomplishes *selling us all *up the river keeping us mired in racial foolishness and animosity  ...
> For no other reason than to keep her collection plate full and get her face on the cover of Salon Magazine.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I want a horse or not ... Dr. Deangelo can take that skin and bones, broken back, no tooth having, nag she calls White Fragility ... Put it out to pasture and let it die of old age.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...And he reactions of whites in those classes equal evidence ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Not the kind you think.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully proud of that, for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the white racists you ignore ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve called out far, far more racists - of every sort - here than you have or likely ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't.  And you calling out racists of every sort? HA! Angry responses to racism is not racism fool.
> 
> In real life I have taken on racist white city governments. This is minor league shit.. You get no badge of honor for making a claim about how many racists you claim to call out on an internet forum.  You call me a racist for stating what whites have done. That's not racism  but you call me one because you are white and what I say causes you to be butthurt. You're the classic white idiot who thinks that black racism is when a black person speaks in on the continuing racism of  whites he's denigrating all white people. And to show you what kind of idiot you are, you think that the last statement I made is racist when in fact not all whites are idiots who think that when a black speaks on the continuing racism of whites is a racist. But because I used the word white, then I become a racist for describing you by your race. Even though you have described yourself as white. That's how stupid your ass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, first you bitch about not calling out racists on the site (which includes you), then you complain about calling out racists on the site.
> 
> You whine about being called out as the racist you are, and essentialize and categorize people by race while doing so.
> 
> You constantly define, denounce and denigrate people based on race, and are actually shameless enough to try and pull the “but some of my best friends are...!” Cliche. I can just imagine how you’d give a white racist a pass based on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't do any of the things. ....
Click to expand...


It's exactly what you've done in the quote I included with my post.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I can't be race pimped fool. You are the one who is.
> 
> She offers 20 years of leading classes and having interactions she with whites on the subject of race relations. And he reactions of whites in those classes equal evidence idiot.
> 
> Just go study what whiteness is and maybe you can begin to have the first understanding of what the hell you don't know.



What I stated was not only correct ... Thanks for the tip you fool.

How the hell do you think I know so much about Dr. Deangelo ... I researched "whiteness".
In the process I found out where they have built an entire industry (pimps) around their bullshit.
Why am I not surprised that you are too stupid to figure that out ... 

Come back when you can understand the implications of the crap that runs out of your mouth.
Nothing you have provided is based on anything other than opinion ... And it doesn't matter how many times you suggest otherwise ... You are wrong.

.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor offers no empirical evidence to support her observations/opinions/claims ...
> 
> You suggest that her time teaching class represents that evidence ... It doesn't.
> The same as the fact the Pope is a scholar and has been involved with the Catholic Church for decades ... Doesn't prove there is a God, much less a Heaven or Hell.
> 
> I am sorry if you cannot recognize her as the glorified race pimp she is ...
> Who has long and distinguished career of nothing more than pandering racial bullshit ...
> That only accomplishes *selling us all *up the river keeping us mired in racial foolishness and animosity  ...
> For no other reason than to keep her collection plate full and get her face on the cover of Salon Magazine.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I want a horse or not ... Dr. Deangelo can take that skin and bones, broken back, no tooth having, nag she calls White Fragility ... Put it out to pasture and let it die of old age.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...And he reactions of whites in those classes equal evidence ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the kind you think.
Click to expand...


Yes it is the kind I think. I know far more than your ass does about these matters.

Go study whiteness. It is a study. Maybe learn to study how images are race based in this society that makes white the default position of normality. Learn how you have been socialized chumplock.  Because you have no clue of how your socialization cripples you in any conversation with me about racism, race or racists.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....the white racists you ignore ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve called out far, far more racists - of every sort - here than you have or likely ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't.  And you calling out racists of every sort? HA! Angry responses to racism is not racism fool.
> 
> In real life I have taken on racist white city governments. This is minor league shit.. You get no badge of honor for making a claim about how many racists you claim to call out on an internet forum.  You call me a racist for stating what whites have done. That's not racism  but you call me one because you are white and what I say causes you to be butthurt. You're the classic white idiot who thinks that black racism is when a black person speaks in on the continuing racism of  whites he's denigrating all white people. And to show you what kind of idiot you are, you think that the last statement I made is racist when in fact not all whites are idiots who think that when a black speaks on the continuing racism of whites is a racist. But because I used the word white, then I become a racist for describing you by your race. Even though you have described yourself as white. That's how stupid your ass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, first you bitch about not calling out racists on the site (which includes you), then you complain about calling out racists on the site.
> 
> You whine about being called out as the racist you are, and essentialize and categorize people by race while doing so.
> 
> You constantly define, denounce and denigrate people based on race, and are actually shameless enough to try and pull the “but some of my best friends are...!” Cliche. I can just imagine how you’d give a white racist a pass based on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't do any of the things. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exactly what you've done in the quote I included with my post.
Click to expand...


Not really. If you actually read he qoute you see that was not done whatsoever.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Yes it is the kind I think. I know far more than your ass does about these matters.



You obviously don't know shit.

Every dime that woman has ever earned she got pimping race (unless she mowed yards in grade school, which I doubt).
You are fool enough to let her use your racism to do it.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be race pimped fool. You are the one who is.
> 
> She offers 20 years of leading classes and having interactions she with whites on the subject of race relations. And he reactions of whites in those classes equal evidence idiot.
> 
> Just go study what whiteness is and maybe you can begin to have the first understanding of what the hell you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I stated was not only correct ... Thanks for the tip you fool.
> 
> How the hell do you think I know so much about Dr. Deangelo ... I researched "whiteness".
> In the process I found out where they have built an entire industry (pimps) around their bullshit.
> Why am I not surprised that you are too stupid to figure that out ...
> 
> Come back when you can understand the implications of the crap that runs out of your mouth.
> Nothing you have provided is based on anything other than opinion ... And it doesn't matter how many time you suggest otherwise ... You are wrong.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I stared the Thread I don't have to go anywhere.

I doubt if you have researched whiteness.

You got shown facts. You are an example of how those facts are true. You have presented nothing to refute these facts. All you have done for the past few days is say they are wrong based only upon your opinion.

I know what I am talking about. You on the other hand......

So go study whiteness and learn about yourself.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is the kind I think. I know far more than your ass does about these matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know shit.
> 
> Every dime that woman has ever earned she got pimping race (unless she mowed yards in grade school, which I doubt).
> You are fool enough to let her use your racism to do it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Explain to me what race pimping is. Because it appears the only one who has been race pimped is you.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve called out far, far more racists - of every sort - here than you have or likely ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't.  And you calling out racists of every sort? HA! Angry responses to racism is not racism fool.
> 
> In real life I have taken on racist white city governments. This is minor league shit.. You get no badge of honor for making a claim about how many racists you claim to call out on an internet forum.  You call me a racist for stating what whites have done. That's not racism  but you call me one because you are white and what I say causes you to be butthurt. You're the classic white idiot who thinks that black racism is when a black person speaks in on the continuing racism of  whites he's denigrating all white people. And to show you what kind of idiot you are, you think that the last statement I made is racist when in fact not all whites are idiots who think that when a black speaks on the continuing racism of whites is a racist. But because I used the word white, then I become a racist for describing you by your race. Even though you have described yourself as white. That's how stupid your ass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, first you bitch about not calling out racists on the site (which includes you), then you complain about calling out racists on the site.
> 
> You whine about being called out as the racist you are, and essentialize and categorize people by race while doing so.
> 
> You constantly define, denounce and denigrate people based on race, and are actually shameless enough to try and pull the “but some of my best friends are...!” Cliche. I can just imagine how you’d give a white racist a pass based on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't do any of the things. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exactly what you've done in the quote I included with my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. ...
Click to expand...



Really. Obviously.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I stared the Thread I don't have to go anywhere.
> 
> I doubt if you have researched whiteness.
> 
> You got shown facts. You are an example of how those facts are true. You have presented nothing to refute these facts. All you have done for the past few days is say they are wrong based only upon your opinion.
> 
> I know what I am talking about. You on the other hand......
> 
> So go study whiteness and learn about yourself.



I already have researched it.
If you want to dispute my findings ... Then let's debate ... Don't hide from it ... 

You are always talking about how white people have influenced society in order to oppress black people.
Well guess what ... They still are ... Dr. Deangelo is not only a prime example of that, she has earned money off it most her life.

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Explain to me what race pimping is. Because it appears the only one who has been race pimped is you.



Race pimping is making your living or benefiting your life off race, the discussion of race and the prorogation of race based initiatives.

If you disagree with that ... Explain why or how it isn't.
If you want to suggest that isn't what Dr. Deangelo has done her entire career ... Look at her resume nit-wit.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stared the Thread I don't have to go anywhere.
> 
> I doubt if you have researched whiteness.
> 
> You got shown facts. You are an example of how those facts are true. You have presented nothing to refute these facts. All you have done for the past few days is say they are wrong based only upon your opinion.
> 
> I know what I am talking about. You on the other hand......
> 
> So go study whiteness and learn about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have researched it.
> If you want to dispute my findings ... Then let's debate ... Don't hide from it ...
> 
> You are always talking about how white people have influenced society in order to oppress black people.
> Well guess what ... They still are ... Dr. Deangelo is not only a prime example of that, she has earned money off it most her life.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I really don't think DeAngelo is doing that since she is talking to whites about how they react to discussions on race. or race relations.

 I am black I know what has been done. I don't really need a white person to ell me. But hey lets humor you.

Show me an example


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I really don't think DeAngelo is doing that since she is talking to whites about how they react to discussions on race. or race relations.
> 
> I am black I know what has been done. I don't really need a white person to ell me. But hey lets humor you.
> 
> Show me an example




It doesn't matter who she is talking to ... It's the content of what she says and has nothing to do with how you feel about it.
She makes her money talking to sheep (black or white) most likely ... 

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me what race pimping is. Because it appears the only one who has been race pimped is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race pimping is making your living or benefiting your life off race, the discussion of race and the prorogation of race based initiatives.
> 
> If you disagree with that ... Explain why how it isn't.
> If you want to suggest that isn't what Dr. Deangelo has done her entire career ... Look at her resume nit-wit.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That's not race pimping. It is what some white racists made up and called race pimping. 

Pimping- *To compromise one's principles, especially in promoting the interests of another, for personal gain:* So who stands to gain fro a white person telling other whites that people who are trying to get equal rights for people of color are pimping and hustling.  A white person who wants to maintain the same racial hierarchy that allows whites to stay on top. Who stands to gain by telling other whites that a white person trying to create racial understanding by holding classes to discuss race relations is race pimping?  The white racists who a want to maintain power.  What does DeAngelo gain as a white person by deciding to teach classes and hold seminars on race relations when she could something else and make a lot more money? So you see, you are the one who has been race pimped.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think DeAngelo is doing that since she is talking to whites about how they react to discussions on race. or race relations.
> 
> I am black I know what has been done. I don't really need a white person to ell me. But hey lets humor you.
> 
> Show me an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter who she is talking to ... It's the content of what she says and has nothing to do with how you feel about it.
> She makes her money talking to sheep (black or white) most likely ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That's not an example.

You have been race pimped sheep.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> That's not an example.
> 
> You have been race pimped sheep.



So you say ... Her resume offers the example ... If you want to debate that, then debate it.
Saying I am incorrect isn't debate ... Prove it ... Explain why.

Otherwise you are just as full of shit as she is ... 

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> That's not race pimping. It is what some white racists made up and called race pimping.
> 
> Pimping- *To compromise one's principles, especially in promoting the interests of another, for personal gain:* So who stands to gain fro a white person telling other whites that people who are trying to get equal rights for people of color are pimping and hustling.  A white person who wants to maintain the same racial hierarchy that allows whites to stay on top. Who stands to gain by telling other whites that a white person trying to create racial understanding by holding classes to discuss race relations is race pimping?  The white racists who a want to maintain power.  What does DeAngelo gain as a white person by deciding to teach classes and hold seminars on race relations when she could something else and make a lot more money? So you see, you are the one who has been race pimped.



She compromises general principle ... Promoting the interests of another for personal gain.
If you think she hasn't used race to promote the interests of another for personal gain ... Explain how she hasn't.
If you think the color of her skin makes a difference one way or another ... It doesn't.

I have already explained how she earns her money through race and the propagation of race based initiatives.
Don't argue with me about that ... Look at her resume nit-wit.
All of her professional career has been based on race ... It's all she does ... How she makes a living.

I mean face it ... Her degree isn't even in a field of science that simply touches race ... It is strictly a race based degree.
She earns her money when people of different races are not getting along with each other (among other things) ... Otherwise, she wouldn't have a job.

.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an opinion. Just because she is a “doctor” and makes up a fancy new buzzword/term to describe her opinion, does not make this a fact. This is just a silly...can’t even call it a theory, but opinion. For many reasons. The biggest is just generalizing and lumping an entire race group, that is no where near a homogeneous group. Which is something you should never do in general, even when it’s referring to a more specific sect of a race like say Inuit vs Native American. It’s just flat out wrong when it’s directed at an entire color...I really shouldn’t have to explain this. As if explaining this matters, your just finding other delusions to support your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.
> 
> Because it's funny how you can generalized all you want about blacks but suddenly this is not to be done with whites. Go do some research on this issue.
Click to expand...

Shouldn’t she have research? And no observations you make on your students do not count. She knows that’s not science, I hope you know that’s not science. That’s just observations...even an abstract field such as hers still has very rigid scientific standards. This is her opinion, based on her “observations”, that she gave a buzzword to describe. 

You’re the OP, shouldn’t you have posted some actual research? Or do you listen to everything someone you like tells you?

And no I don’t generalize in general , wether it’s race, religion, whatever. Because I believe generalizing is WRONG. I may give statistics, which is certainly dofferent from generalizing, and by nature cannot be generalizing, after all how could it be when you say such and such percent, makes up this, of such and such group....that’s not a generalization which is, this group is this way, or acts like this, believe this or always does this. It’s no longer a generalization when you say this group is more/less likely to do this (even if that statement is true or false, still is not a genralization). 

Nice deflection by the way...why not own up to your own shit instead of shifting blame.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an opinion. Just because she is a “doctor” and makes up a fancy new buzzword/term to describe her opinion, does not make this a fact. This is just a silly...can’t even call it a theory, but opinion. For many reasons. The biggest is just generalizing and lumping an entire race group, that is no where near a homogeneous group. Which is something you should never do in general, even when it’s referring to a more specific sect of a race like say Inuit vs Native American. It’s just flat out wrong when it’s directed at an entire color...I really shouldn’t have to explain this. As if explaining this matters, your just finding other delusions to support your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.
> 
> Because it's funny how you can generalized all you want about blacks but suddenly this is not to be done with whites. Go do some research on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn’t she have research? And no observations you make on your students do not count. She knows that’s not science, I hope you know that’s not science. That’s just observations...even an abstract field such as hers still has very rigid scientific standards. This is her opinion, based on her “observations”, that she gave a buzzword to describe.
> 
> You’re the OP, shouldn’t you have posted some actual research? Or do you listen to everything someone you like tells you?
> 
> And no I don’t generalize in general , wether it’s race, religion, whatever. Because I believe generalizing is WRONG. I may give statistics, which is certainly dofferent from generalizing, and by nature cannot be generalizing, after all how could it be when you say such and such percent, makes up this, of such and such group....that’s not a generalization which is, this group is this way, or acts like this, believe this or always does this. It’s no longer a generalization when you say this group is more/less likely to do this (even if that statement is true or false, still is not a genralization).
> 
> Nice deflection by the way...why not own up to your own shit instead of shifting blame.
Click to expand...


The problem here is what she says is true. Look at these threads for example.

That statistics have you given? You've made a bunch of racist comments with  nothing you say based on fact.

I don't need to listen to this. I already know its true by my 56 years of life. This is what so many whites fail to understand. We do have  point of view and our point of view is not always wrong just because you are white and say so. Ain't nobody black making shit up. There ain't no body putting thoughts our heads where we see racism when it doesn't happen.  There ain't nobody going around wasting all their fucking days looking for racism. This crazy shit is what whites tell each other and you don't question it. I own up to what I say and do, you are the one with the problem,


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an opinion. Just because she is a “doctor” and makes up a fancy new buzzword/term to describe her opinion, does not make this a fact. This is just a silly...can’t even call it a theory, but opinion. For many reasons. The biggest is just generalizing and lumping an entire race group, that is no where near a homogeneous group. Which is something you should never do in general, even when it’s referring to a more specific sect of a race like say Inuit vs Native American. It’s just flat out wrong when it’s directed at an entire color...I really shouldn’t have to explain this. As if explaining this matters, your just finding other delusions to support your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.
> 
> Because it's funny how you can generalized all you want about blacks but suddenly this is not to be done with whites. Go do some research on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn’t she have research? And no observations you make on your students do not count. She knows that’s not science, I hope you know that’s not science. That’s just observations...even an abstract field such as hers still has very rigid scientific standards. This is her opinion, based on her “observations”, that she gave a buzzword to describe.
> 
> You’re the OP, shouldn’t you have posted some actual research? Or do you listen to everything someone you like tells you?
> 
> And no I don’t generalize in general , wether it’s race, religion, whatever. Because I believe generalizing is WRONG. I may give statistics, which is certainly dofferent from generalizing, and by nature cannot be generalizing, after all how could it be when you say such and such percent, makes up this, of such and such group....that’s not a generalization which is, this group is this way, or acts like this, believe this or always does this. It’s no longer a generalization when you say this group is more/less likely to do this (even if that statement is true or false, still is not a genralization).
> 
> Nice deflection by the way...why not own up to your own shit instead of shifting blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem here is what she says is true. Look at these threads for example.
> 
> That statistics have you given? You've made a bunch of racist comments with  nothing you say based on fact.
> 
> I don't need to listen to this. I already know its true by my 56 years of life. This is what so many whites fail to understand. We do have  point of view and our point of view is not always wrong just because you are white and say so. Ain't nobody black making shit up. There ain't no body putting thoughts our heads where we see racism when it doesn't happen.  There ain't nobody going around wasting all their fucking days looking for racism. This crazy shit is what whites tell each other and you don't question it. I own up to what I say and do, you are the one with the problem,
Click to expand...

Not white...I however pay attention to actual science. I could give you a better argument on how Jews are ruining the planet not just based on mere observations...doesn’t make it science, nor right. I could make my own, equally justifiable as this “doctors” observations about black males abandoning their children...doesn’t make it science or right. Where the difference in what you posted vs that?


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an opinion. Just because she is a “doctor” and makes up a fancy new buzzword/term to describe her opinion, does not make this a fact. This is just a silly...can’t even call it a theory, but opinion. For many reasons. The biggest is just generalizing and lumping an entire race group, that is no where near a homogeneous group. Which is something you should never do in general, even when it’s referring to a more specific sect of a race like say Inuit vs Native American. It’s just flat out wrong when it’s directed at an entire color...I really shouldn’t have to explain this. As if explaining this matters, your just finding other delusions to support your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.
> 
> Because it's funny how you can generalized all you want about blacks but suddenly this is not to be done with whites. Go do some research on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn’t she have research? And no observations you make on your students do not count. She knows that’s not science, I hope you know that’s not science. That’s just observations...even an abstract field such as hers still has very rigid scientific standards. This is her opinion, based on her “observations”, that she gave a buzzword to describe.
> 
> You’re the OP, shouldn’t you have posted some actual research? Or do you listen to everything someone you like tells you?
> 
> And no I don’t generalize in general , wether it’s race, religion, whatever. Because I believe generalizing is WRONG. I may give statistics, which is certainly dofferent from generalizing, and by nature cannot be generalizing, after all how could it be when you say such and such percent, makes up this, of such and such group....that’s not a generalization which is, this group is this way, or acts like this, believe this or always does this. It’s no longer a generalization when you say this group is more/less likely to do this (even if that statement is true or false, still is not a genralization).
> 
> Nice deflection by the way...why not own up to your own shit instead of shifting blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem here is what she says is true. Look at these threads for example.
> 
> That statistics have you given? You've made a bunch of racist comments with  nothing you say based on fact.
> 
> I don't need to listen to this. I already know its true by my 56 years of life. This is what so many whites fail to understand. We do have  point of view and our point of view is not always wrong just because you are white and say so. Ain't nobody black making shit up. There ain't no body putting thoughts our heads where we see racism when it doesn't happen.  There ain't nobody going around wasting all their fucking days looking for racism. This crazy shit is what whites tell each other and you don't question it. I own up to what I say and do, you are the one with the problem,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not white...I however pay attention to actual science. I could give you a better argument on how Jews are ruining the planet not just based on mere observations...doesn’t make it science.
Click to expand...


No you cannot give me any observable evidence on how jews are destroying the planet. So how are statistics created? How is science determined? By observations of occurrences. What the OP was written about is not just some random opinion I decided to come up with to find a reason to blame whitey. That's another crazy line of crap whites tell each other and believe it with no facts whatsoever. And you will argue with fact as they are presented to you using all the crazy stuff I talked about in the last post and this one.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is it then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [re:anti-black violence]
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXX -- Mod Edit for Copyright Fair Use. IM2 *
> *Let’s just get this out of the way: The fact is, if you’re white in America, you’ve likely said, thought, or done something racist. It’s just a fact. We were all brought up in a white supremacist culture. Not only do we passively participate in institutionalized racism as white people, we benefit from it! To shy away from that is to put oneself (yet again) above people of color. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you want to be fair, and I know that is your ultimate goal, you have to add blacks, Asians, Native Americans, and virtually every other race and nationality are prejudiced in favor of people like themselves.
> 
> "Let's just get this out of the way:  The fact is, if you're black in America, you've likely said, thought, or done something racist.  It's just a fact."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah lets just get this out of the way. Blacks react to the racism we get.  Things are not exactly the same by race Markle. If we think a certain way about whites, it is because of what whites have continually done to us for almost 400 years. Whites always fail to understand this, it'.s like whites choose to have amnesia.
> 
> So what you are doing is exactly what the writer describes as it pertains to white fragility.  So if we want to be fair we try understanding how blacks, Asians, native Americans and others feel about the consistent racism they have gotten from whites instead of trying to say that we all have thought racist things like we all have he same experiences.
> 
> Think about it, if I think bad things about whites after I read some of the stuff from the majority of whites posting here, is it because I am thinking racist thoughts? This is how many whites try making false equivalences with racism.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> So how are statistics created? How is science determined?



I told you to look up Scientific Method three days ago, in this thread ... What do you think that meant ... 

You can use observations in conjunction with empirical data ... Just not standing alone.
She would at least have been required to establish a control group, set parameters for experimentation and criteria for the outcome to be measured against.

Instead ... She just shared her personal interpretations of her observations.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are statistics created? How is science determined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to look up Scientific Method three days ago, in this thread ... What do you think that meant ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck. You don't even know how you have been race pimped much less tell me to go look something up you dumb fuck.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots like Unkotare and others seem to think that the words on paper are automatically being followed. Then they want to ask me about my life when this is a macro level discussion about the effects of racism upon groups of people not individuals. I could be living like Oprah but that doesn't mean racism has stopped. The only thing those laws did was stop racism from being practiced overtly meaning a white cannot just tell you they don't hire you if you aren't white. So then they let you fill out an application and just don't hire you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've hired plenty of blacks, when I was in middle management.
> 
> 
> I've seen blacks promoted over more qualified whites, to have "Diversity" in the management team.
> 
> 
> You are dismissing the efforts of this nation over last 60 years to improve things.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support on that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am not dismissing anything. You have not seen blacks hired above more qualified whites. You have seen blacks promoted because the company had a record of continuing discrimination in management. Improvement is not enough, the end of racism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is racist to promote less qualified blacks over more qualified white candidates.
Click to expand...

Whites should have thought of that when they were hiring whites instead of more qualified Blacks.  When the shoe is on the other foot whites whine even though they had it their way for 400 years.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> I don't give a fuck. You don't even know how you have been race pimped much less tell me to go look something up you dumb fuck.



That's obvious ... And you are free to keep making faulty arguments until you look it up.
It's how you come to a conclusion based on science ... And that isn't my opinion ... It's what you actually have to do.

You would kind of think the fact it is called Scientific Method would clear that little tidbit up.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck. You don't even know how you have been race pimped much less tell me to go look something up you dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's obvious ... And you are free to keep making faulty arguments until you look it up.
> It's how you come to a conclusion based on science ... And that isn't my opinion ... It's what you actually have to do.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 Look dumb ass, all you are doing is repeating the same old shit every day. I looked up all I am going to. You have had at least 5 days to show whatever you think scientific fact you say exists that refutes my argument and cannot.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are statistics created? How is science determined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to look up Scientific Method three days ago, in this thread ... What do you think that meant ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck. You don't even know how you have been race pimped much less tell me to go look something up you dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


Are you sure you have a masters degree?


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an opinion. Just because she is a “doctor” and makes up a fancy new buzzword/term to describe her opinion, does not make this a fact. This is just a silly...can’t even call it a theory, but opinion. For many reasons. The biggest is just generalizing and lumping an entire race group, that is no where near a homogeneous group. Which is something you should never do in general, even when it’s referring to a more specific sect of a race like say Inuit vs Native American. It’s just flat out wrong when it’s directed at an entire color...I really shouldn’t have to explain this. As if explaining this matters, your just finding other delusions to support your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is more than that. It is an observation based upon holding classes for over 20 yeas with only whites on the issue of race relations.
> 
> Because it's funny how you can generalized all you want about blacks but suddenly this is not to be done with whites. Go do some research on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn’t she have research? And no observations you make on your students do not count. She knows that’s not science, I hope you know that’s not science. That’s just observations...even an abstract field such as hers still has very rigid scientific standards. This is her opinion, based on her “observations”, that she gave a buzzword to describe.
> 
> You’re the OP, shouldn’t you have posted some actual research? Or do you listen to everything someone you like tells you?
> 
> And no I don’t generalize in general , wether it’s race, religion, whatever. Because I believe generalizing is WRONG. I may give statistics, which is certainly dofferent from generalizing, and by nature cannot be generalizing, after all how could it be when you say such and such percent, makes up this, of such and such group....that’s not a generalization which is, this group is this way, or acts like this, believe this or always does this. It’s no longer a generalization when you say this group is more/less likely to do this (even if that statement is true or false, still is not a genralization).
> 
> Nice deflection by the way...why not own up to your own shit instead of shifting blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem here is what she says is true. Look at these threads for example.
> 
> That statistics have you given? You've made a bunch of racist comments with  nothing you say based on fact.
> 
> I don't need to listen to this. I already know its true by my 56 years of life. This is what so many whites fail to understand. We do have  point of view and our point of view is not always wrong just because you are white and say so. Ain't nobody black making shit up. There ain't no body putting thoughts our heads where we see racism when it doesn't happen.  There ain't nobody going around wasting all their fucking days looking for racism. This crazy shit is what whites tell each other and you don't question it. I own up to what I say and do, you are the one with the problem,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not white...I however pay attention to actual science. I could give you a better argument on how Jews are ruining the planet not just based on mere observations...doesn’t make it science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you cannot give me any observable evidence on how jews are destroying the planet. So how are statistics created? How is science determined? By observations of occurrences. What the OP was written about is not just some random opinion I decided to come up with to find a reason to blame whitey. That's another crazy line of crap whites tell each other and believe it with no facts whatsoever. And you will argue with fact as they are presented to you using all the crazy stuff I talked about in the last post and this one.
Click to expand...

Where is her data, it’s a simple question. So far she’s citing it from her head, of her own alleged experience...nothing more. Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board. 

And I wouldn’t give you observable evidence, but I could give you every run of the mill Jew conspiracy therory we’ve seen from nazis past and present, about how they’re controlling banks, Hollywood, etc. What makes her assertions any more plausible?


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Look dumb ass, all you are doing is repeating the same old shit every day. I looked up all I am going to. You have had at least 5 days to show whatever you think scientific fact you say exists that refutes my argument and cannot.



You haven't made an argument ... Just repeated the theory Dr. Deangelo presented.
Scientific Method is how you prove a theory or hypothesis ... It's a fact she didn't use it to prove her theory/hypothesis in the first place.

That's what makes her theory/hypothesis a bunch unsupported garbage ... Of course you would know that if you had looked up Scientific Method.

.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are statistics created? How is science determined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to look up Scientific Method three days ago, in this thread ... What do you think that meant ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck. You don't even know how you have been race pimped much less tell me to go look something up you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have a masters degree?
Click to expand...


Are you sure you have a brain?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are statistics created? How is science determined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to look up Scientific Method three days ago, in this thread ... What do you think that meant ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck. You don't even know how you have been race pimped much less tell me to go look something up you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have a masters degree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have a brain?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are statistics created? How is science determined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to look up Scientific Method three days ago, in this thread ... What do you think that meant ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck. You don't even know how you have been race pimped much less tell me to go look something up you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have a masters degree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

That doesnt sound very convincing Unk.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, all you are doing is repeating the same old shit every day. I looked up all I am going to. You have had at least 5 days to show whatever you think scientific fact you say exists that refutes my argument and cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't made an argument ... Just repeated the theory Dr. Deangelo presented.
> Scientific Method is how you prove a theory or hypothesis ... It's a fact she didn't use it to prove her theory/hypothesis in the first place.
> 
> That's what makes her theory/hypothesis a bunch unsupported garbage ... Of course you would know that if you had looked up Scientific Method.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
Well actually she used scientific method. You haven't.


----------



## BlackSand

sakinago said:


> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.



And a set of criteria to measure your results against.

I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.

.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are statistics created? How is science determined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to look up Scientific Method three days ago, in this thread ... What do you think that meant ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck. You don't even know how you have been race pimped much less tell me to go look something up you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have a masters degree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


I can't tell.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Well actually she used scientific method. You haven't.



No she didn't ... Scientific Method isn't opinion (what she offered) ... It is how you prove an opinion/theory/hypothesis.
That will never change no matter how many times you suggest otherwise.

There is no way I could test her theory/hypothesis ... She didn't provide any empirical data ... Just opinion.

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.



If Dr. Deangelo had presented some data  ... It would probably be a lot easier for anyone to interpret it.

In any case ... She couldn't have presented it from a purely black perspective anyway (she is white [not to suggest that matters to me]).
But you can reserve the right to interpret the data any way you like ... Unfortunately there isn't any ... 

.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.
Click to expand...

Problem is there are no stats here. It’s just how this doctor feels. Again what’s the difference between her speaking how she feels (and adding a buzzword) vs how a Nazi feels about a Jew? They both have their observations, both interpret it in their own way, and both have zero statistics or science to actually back it up.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, all you are doing is repeating the same old shit every day. I looked up all I am going to. You have had at least 5 days to show whatever you think scientific fact you say exists that refutes my argument and cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't made an argument ... Just repeated the theory Dr. Deangelo presented.
> Scientific Method is how you prove a theory or hypothesis ... It's a fact she didn't use it to prove her theory/hypothesis in the first place.
> 
> That's what makes her theory/hypothesis a bunch unsupported garbage ... Of course you would know that if you had looked up Scientific Method.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually she used scientific method. You haven't.
Click to expand...

If she did where is her scientific study?


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dr. Deangelo had presented some data  ... It would probably be a lot easier for anyone to interpret it.
> 
> In any case ... She couldn't have presented it from a purely black perspective anyway (she is white [not to suggest that matters to me]).
> But you can reserve the right to interpret the data any way you like ... Unfortunately there isn't any ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

She did present her data. Shes been researching the issue for years.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> She did present her data. Shes been researching the issue for years.



You are correct she has been peddling her opinion for years ... But it is still opinion.


.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, all you are doing is repeating the same old shit every day. I looked up all I am going to. You have had at least 5 days to show whatever you think scientific fact you say exists that refutes my argument and cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't made an argument ... Just repeated the theory Dr. Deangelo presented.
> Scientific Method is how you prove a theory or hypothesis ... It's a fact she didn't use it to prove her theory/hypothesis in the first place.
> 
> That's what makes her theory/hypothesis a bunch unsupported garbage ... Of course you would know that if you had looked up Scientific Method.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually she used scientific method. You haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she did where is her scientific study?
Click to expand...

In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?

Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dr. Deangelo had presented some data  ... It would probably be a lot easier for anyone to interpret it.
> 
> In any case ... She couldn't have presented it from a purely black perspective anyway (she is white [not to suggest that matters to me]).
> But you can reserve the right to interpret the data any way you like ... Unfortunately there isn't any ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did present her data. Shes been researching the issue for years.
Click to expand...

WHERE IS THE DATA? If there is a study with data she cites please tell me the time stamp...


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did present her data. Shes been researching the issue for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct she has been peddling her opinion for years ... But it is still opinion.
> the Catholic church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Shes been peddling the results of her research for years which like everything else is really an opinion.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


But there s no lack of data.

White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy

Now download and read the PDF file.

White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -

Read the link

As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.

Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:







Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.

I'm from Missouri - show me.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, all you are doing is repeating the same old shit every day. I looked up all I am going to. You have had at least 5 days to show whatever you think scientific fact you say exists that refutes my argument and cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't made an argument ... Just repeated the theory Dr. Deangelo presented.
> Scientific Method is how you prove a theory or hypothesis ... It's a fact she didn't use it to prove her theory/hypothesis in the first place.
> 
> That's what makes her theory/hypothesis a bunch unsupported garbage ... Of course you would know that if you had looked up Scientific Method.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually she used scientific method. You haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she did where is her scientific study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD
Click to expand...

THATS NOT A PEER REVIEWED PAPER, that is her book. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THAT AND MEIN KAMPF?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD



The Catholic Church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
It doesn't matter whether or not the whole Archdioceses agrees with the Pope ... That still won't prove we are going to Hell.

.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dr. Deangelo had presented some data  ... It would probably be a lot easier for anyone to interpret it.
> 
> In any case ... She couldn't have presented it from a purely black perspective anyway (she is white [not to suggest that matters to me]).
> But you can reserve the right to interpret the data any way you like ... Unfortunately there isn't any ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did present her data. Shes been researching the issue for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE IS THE DATA? If there is a study with data she cites please tell me the time stamp...
Click to expand...

You'd have to look that up. I agree with her findings so I'm satisfied with the results of her research.  Out of curiosity. What would you be looking for exactly?  Surveys? tape recordings of her conversations with people?


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dr. Deangelo had presented some data  ... It would probably be a lot easier for anyone to interpret it.
> 
> In any case ... She couldn't have presented it from a purely black perspective anyway (she is white [not to suggest that matters to me]).
> But you can reserve the right to interpret the data any way you like ... Unfortunately there isn't any ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did present her data. Shes been researching the issue for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE IS THE DATA? If there is a study with data she cites please tell me the time stamp...
Click to expand...


Just shut the fuck up and watch the damned video.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there s no lack of data.
> 
> White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy
> 
> Now download and read the PDF file.
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -
> 
> Read the link
> 
> As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.
> 
> Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.
> 
> I'm from Missouri - show me.
Click to expand...

THAT IS AN ABSTRACT, WHERE IS THE DATA?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there s no lack of data.
> 
> White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy
> 
> Now download and read the PDF file.
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -
> 
> Read the link
> 
> As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.
> 
> Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.
> 
> I'm from Missouri - show me.
Click to expand...


There is no way you have a bachelors degree.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, all you are doing is repeating the same old shit every day. I looked up all I am going to. You have had at least 5 days to show whatever you think scientific fact you say exists that refutes my argument and cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't made an argument ... Just repeated the theory Dr. Deangelo presented.
> Scientific Method is how you prove a theory or hypothesis ... It's a fact she didn't use it to prove her theory/hypothesis in the first place.
> 
> That's what makes her theory/hypothesis a bunch unsupported garbage ... Of course you would know that if you had looked up Scientific Method.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well actually she used scientific method. You haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she did where is her scientific study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS NOT A PEER REVIEWED PAPER, that is her book. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THAT AND MEIN KAMPF?
Click to expand...

You didnt look at the bottom of the link. It shows all her peer reviewed papers.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dr. Deangelo had presented some data  ... It would probably be a lot easier for anyone to interpret it.
> 
> In any case ... She couldn't have presented it from a purely black perspective anyway (she is white [not to suggest that matters to me]).
> But you can reserve the right to interpret the data any way you like ... Unfortunately there isn't any ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did present her data. Shes been researching the issue for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE IS THE DATA? If there is a study with data she cites please tell me the time stamp...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shut the fuck up and watch the damned video.
Click to expand...

Time stamp the data. Shouldn’t be this freaking hard to disprove its not just opinion based on her singular observations...


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there s no lack of data.
> 
> White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy
> 
> Now download and read the PDF file.
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -
> 
> Read the link
> 
> As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.
> 
> Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.
> 
> I'm from Missouri - show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN ABSTRACT, WHERE IS THE DATA?
Click to expand...

What data are you looking for? Be specific.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
> It doesn't matter whether or not the whole Archdioceses agrees with the Pope ... That still won't prove you are going to Hell.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That's a stupid comparison. You have to die to find out if you go to hell. You are alive and there are reactions that whites have when discussing race. You show them in these posts.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there s no lack of data.
> 
> White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy
> 
> Now download and read the PDF file.
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -
> 
> Read the link
> 
> As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.
> 
> Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.
> 
> I'm from Missouri - show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN ABSTRACT, WHERE IS THE DATA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What data are you looking for? Be specific.
Click to expand...

ANY FREAKING DATA, I FEEL LIKE IM TAKING CRAZY PILLS. There has been zero separation between opinion and legit study. It shouldn’t be this hard


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
> It doesn't matter whether or not the whole Archdioceses agrees with the Pope ... That still won't prove we are going to Hell.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So basically you are saying that nothing written down can possibly be true unless its math then right?


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics come from rigerous documentation from large samplings, usually done on controlled groups, and gathered in a controlled manner, with methods identical across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there s no lack of data.
> 
> White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy
> 
> Now download and read the PDF file.
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -
> 
> Read the link
> 
> As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.
> 
> Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.
> 
> I'm from Missouri - show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN ABSTRACT, WHERE IS THE DATA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What data are you looking for? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANY FREAKING DATA, I FEEL LIKE IM TAKING CRAZY PILLS. There has been zero separation between opinion and legit study. It shouldn’t be this hard
Click to expand...

It shouldnt be hard to give a serious example. What specifically pertaining to the study are you guys looking for? I mean I gave you two examples of what I would ask for.  What makes a study legit to you?


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
> It doesn't matter whether or not the whole Archdioceses agrees with the Pope ... That still won't prove we are going to Hell.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically you are saying that nothing written down can possibly be true unless its math then right?
Click to expand...

NO WERE SAYING THIS IS JOT SCIENCE OR ANY SORT OF TRUTH, but opinion. Perspective. Witness testimony. Glass half full, half empty...WHO IS RIGHT?


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with white stats is pretty obvious if you ever took Statistics.  Its simply data. Data can be interpreted anyway you want to.  Most people interpret data in their favor. We reserve the right to interpret data from a Black perspective not a white perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dr. Deangelo had presented some data  ... It would probably be a lot easier for anyone to interpret it.
> 
> In any case ... She couldn't have presented it from a purely black perspective anyway (she is white [not to suggest that matters to me]).
> But you can reserve the right to interpret the data any way you like ... Unfortunately there isn't any ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did present her data. Shes been researching the issue for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHERE IS THE DATA? If there is a study with data she cites please tell me the time stamp...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shut the fuck up and watch the damned video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time stamp the data. Shouldn’t be this freaking hard to disprove its not just opinion based on her singular observations...
Click to expand...


Einstein had a singular opinion. Just because she crushes your little lie of white perfection doesn't mean we have to go out of the way to find you the minute and second she said something.

Just shut the fuck up and watch the damn video. Here's my time stamp-10:03 American CST. It's the only one you ae going to get.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
> It doesn't matter whether or not the whole Archdioceses agrees with the Pope ... That still won't prove we are going to Hell.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically you are saying that nothing written down can possibly be true unless its math then right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WERE SAYING THIS IS JOT SCIENCE OR ANY SORT OF TRUTH, but opinion. Perspective. Witness testimony. Glass half full, half empty...WHO IS RIGHT?
Click to expand...

All you can do is research and sample. There is no way youre going to be able to speak to everyone in the country.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there s no lack of data.
> 
> White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy
> 
> Now download and read the PDF file.
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -
> 
> Read the link
> 
> As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.
> 
> Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.
> 
> I'm from Missouri - show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN ABSTRACT, WHERE IS THE DATA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What data are you looking for? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANY FREAKING DATA, I FEEL LIKE IM TAKING CRAZY PILLS. There has been zero separation between opinion and legit study. It shouldn’t be this hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldnt be hard to give a serious example. What specifically pertaining to the study are you guys looking for? I mean I gave you two examples of what I would ask for.  What makes a study legit to you?
Click to expand...

ANY STUDY BACKING HER UP. Why do I have to keep asking for this? You’ve given me a video of HER talking, HER book, and HER abstract...


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> That's a stupid comparison. You have to die to find out if you go to hell. You are alive and there are reactions that whites have when discussing race. You show them in these posts.




Don't worry ... There is no way in Hell (no pun intended) I would expect you to be able to interpret what I meant.

But on a side note ... How would you suggest that me discussing this topic with you since you first quoted the article in the OP ... Would support Dr. Deangelo's theory of a white person like me possibly trying to avoid a stressful conversation about race?

.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
> It doesn't matter whether or not the whole Archdioceses agrees with the Pope ... That still won't prove we are going to Hell.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically you are saying that nothing written down can possibly be true unless its math then right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WERE SAYING THIS IS JOT SCIENCE OR ANY SORT OF TRUTH, but opinion. Perspective. Witness testimony. Glass half full, half empty...WHO IS RIGHT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you can do is research and sample. There is no way youre going to be able to speak to everyone in the country.
Click to expand...

Not according to her. She apparently can. She might as well be saying all Asians are good at math...


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a set of criteria to measure your results against.
> 
> I said it before in this thread as well ... The answers you get are only as good as the question you ask in the first place.
> As far as we know from Dr Deangelo's lack of data ... She could have just made up the answers she wanted to find.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there s no lack of data.
> 
> White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy
> 
> Now download and read the PDF file.
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -
> 
> Read the link
> 
> As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.
> 
> Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.
> 
> I'm from Missouri - show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN ABSTRACT, WHERE IS THE DATA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What data are you looking for? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANY FREAKING DATA, I FEEL LIKE IM TAKING CRAZY PILLS. There has been zero separation between opinion and legit study. It shouldn’t be this hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldnt be hard to give a serious example. What specifically pertaining to the study are you guys looking for? I mean I gave you two examples of what I would ask for.  What makes a study legit to you?
Click to expand...


This is not about what we are looking for. It is about what you need to learn.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there s no lack of data.
> 
> White Fragility | DiAngelo | The International Journal of Critical Pedagogy
> 
> Now download and read the PDF file.
> 
> White Fragility and the Rules of Engagement -
> 
> Read the link
> 
> As you read these links you will see that the scientific method has been applied.
> 
> Nw yo usay this is bullshit but based on what? You want to talk about me using the scientific method while trolling and trying to be a smart ass. But your dumb ass has not once provided anything that has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you have questioned and that's it.  Now you have 5 more steps to show how what the professor has said is bullshit.
> 
> I'm from Missouri - show me.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS AN ABSTRACT, WHERE IS THE DATA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What data are you looking for? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANY FREAKING DATA, I FEEL LIKE IM TAKING CRAZY PILLS. There has been zero separation between opinion and legit study. It shouldn’t be this hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldnt be hard to give a serious example. What specifically pertaining to the study are you guys looking for? I mean I gave you two examples of what I would ask for.  What makes a study legit to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANY STUDY BACKING HER UP. Why do I have to keep asking for this? You’ve given me a video of HER talking, HER book, and HER abstract...
Click to expand...

Any psychology book would back her up. Why does she need someone elses study to back her study up?


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a peer reviewed paper. Did you look it up?
> 
> Publications | Robin DiAngelo, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
> It doesn't matter whether or not the whole Archdioceses agrees with the Pope ... That still won't prove we are going to Hell.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically you are saying that nothing written down can possibly be true unless its math then right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WERE SAYING THIS IS JOT SCIENCE OR ANY SORT OF TRUTH, but opinion. Perspective. Witness testimony. Glass half full, half empty...WHO IS RIGHT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you can do is research and sample. There is no way youre going to be able to speak to everyone in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to her. She apparently can. She might as well be saying all Asians are good at math...
Click to expand...

She said she spoke to every white person? Its not the same as saying all Asians are good at math because she is not saying all whites feel that way.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Any psychology book would back her up. Why does she need someone elses study to back her study up?



Well some of the psychology books may back her up ... A degree in psychology can be either a Liberal Arts or Science degree.
You really don't need to guess which school Dr. Deangelo's degree falls under ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any psychology book would back her up. Why does she need someone elses study to back her study up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well some of the psychology books may back her up ... A degree in psychology can be either a Liberal Arts or Science degree.
> You really don't need to guess which school Dr. Deangelo's degree falls under ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

She has a PHD.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church has been around longer than you or I have been alive ... But that still doesn't mean we are going to Hell if we aren't Catholic.
> It doesn't matter whether or not the whole Archdioceses agrees with the Pope ... That still won't prove we are going to Hell.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you are saying that nothing written down can possibly be true unless its math then right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WERE SAYING THIS IS JOT SCIENCE OR ANY SORT OF TRUTH, but opinion. Perspective. Witness testimony. Glass half full, half empty...WHO IS RIGHT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you can do is research and sample. There is no way youre going to be able to speak to everyone in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to her. She apparently can. She might as well be saying all Asians are good at math...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said she spoke to every white person? Its not the same as saying all Asians are good at math because she is not saying all whites feel that way.
Click to expand...

Do I really need to give you an example? Ok recently heard about an ACTUAL STUDY, from MIT, (and I’m paraphrasing) the study stayed out of x amount of subjects, studied in this specific way, under these conditions...We found that subjects can only remember a predictable finite amount of information given audibly or through text, but we’ve found that subjects retain a lot more information with no specific ceiling when we use visual illustrations to convey the same information....THATS AN ACTUAL STUDY WITH DATA. NOT OBSERVATIONS MADE FROM ONE PERSON.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> She has a PHD.



In Multicultural Studies under the Liberal Arts college ... 
I mean I haven't suggested she isn't a race pimp at all.

Or in other words ... The Pope has a pointy hat ... Still doesn't prove there is a God.

.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you are saying that nothing written down can possibly be true unless its math then right?
> 
> 
> 
> NO WERE SAYING THIS IS JOT SCIENCE OR ANY SORT OF TRUTH, but opinion. Perspective. Witness testimony. Glass half full, half empty...WHO IS RIGHT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you can do is research and sample. There is no way youre going to be able to speak to everyone in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to her. She apparently can. She might as well be saying all Asians are good at math...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said she spoke to every white person? Its not the same as saying all Asians are good at math because she is not saying all whites feel that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I really need to give you an example? Ok recently heard about an ACTUAL STUDY, from MIT, (and I’m paraphrasing) the study stayed out of x amount of subjects, studied in this specific way, under these conditions...We found that subjects can only remember a predictable finite amount of information given audibly or through text, but we’ve found that subjects retain a lot more information with no specific ceiling when we use visual illustrations to convey the same information....THATS AN ACTUAL STUDY WITH DATA. NOT OBSERVATIONS MADE FROM ONE PERSON.
Click to expand...

Yes you need to give an example. I asked you like 4 times in a row. Dont you know what you want to see?

So youre saying you need more than one person that has come to the same conclusion or that they worked with her while she did her research?  BTW who told you a study has to be conducted by multiple people?


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO WERE SAYING THIS IS JOT SCIENCE OR ANY SORT OF TRUTH, but opinion. Perspective. Witness testimony. Glass half full, half empty...WHO IS RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> All you can do is research and sample. There is no way youre going to be able to speak to everyone in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to her. She apparently can. She might as well be saying all Asians are good at math...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said she spoke to every white person? Its not the same as saying all Asians are good at math because she is not saying all whites feel that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I really need to give you an example? Ok recently heard about an ACTUAL STUDY, from MIT, (and I’m paraphrasing) the study stayed out of x amount of subjects, studied in this specific way, under these conditions...We found that subjects can only remember a predictable finite amount of information given audibly or through text, but we’ve found that subjects retain a lot more information with no specific ceiling when we use visual illustrations to convey the same information....THATS AN ACTUAL STUDY WITH DATA. NOT OBSERVATIONS MADE FROM ONE PERSON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you need to give an example. I asked you like 4 times in a row. Dont you know what you want to see?
> 
> So youre saying you need more than one person that has come to the same conclusion or that they worked with her while she did her research?  BTW who told you a study has to be conducted by multiple people?
Click to expand...

...it has to be reproduced under the same conditions.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you can do is research and sample. There is no way youre going to be able to speak to everyone in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to her. She apparently can. She might as well be saying all Asians are good at math...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said she spoke to every white person? Its not the same as saying all Asians are good at math because she is not saying all whites feel that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I really need to give you an example? Ok recently heard about an ACTUAL STUDY, from MIT, (and I’m paraphrasing) the study stayed out of x amount of subjects, studied in this specific way, under these conditions...We found that subjects can only remember a predictable finite amount of information given audibly or through text, but we’ve found that subjects retain a lot more information with no specific ceiling when we use visual illustrations to convey the same information....THATS AN ACTUAL STUDY WITH DATA. NOT OBSERVATIONS MADE FROM ONE PERSON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you need to give an example. I asked you like 4 times in a row. Dont you know what you want to see?
> 
> So youre saying you need more than one person that has come to the same conclusion or that they worked with her while she did her research?  BTW who told you a study has to be conducted by multiple people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it has to be reproduced under the same conditions.
Click to expand...

One person cant ask multiple people the same questions under the same conditions?


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to her. She apparently can. She might as well be saying all Asians are good at math...
> 
> 
> 
> She said she spoke to every white person? Its not the same as saying all Asians are good at math because she is not saying all whites feel that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I really need to give you an example? Ok recently heard about an ACTUAL STUDY, from MIT, (and I’m paraphrasing) the study stayed out of x amount of subjects, studied in this specific way, under these conditions...We found that subjects can only remember a predictable finite amount of information given audibly or through text, but we’ve found that subjects retain a lot more information with no specific ceiling when we use visual illustrations to convey the same information....THATS AN ACTUAL STUDY WITH DATA. NOT OBSERVATIONS MADE FROM ONE PERSON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you need to give an example. I asked you like 4 times in a row. Dont you know what you want to see?
> 
> So youre saying you need more than one person that has come to the same conclusion or that they worked with her while she did her research?  BTW who told you a study has to be conducted by multiple people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it has to be reproduced under the same conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person cant ask multiple people the same questions under the same conditions?
Click to expand...

Did she? She certainly hasn’t shown her work. Boy I wish I could get away with that.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a PHD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Multicultural Studies under the Liberal Arts college ...
> I mean I haven't suggested she isn't a race pimp at all.
> 
> Or in other words ... The Pope has a pointy hat ... Still doesn't prove there is a God.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Not getting your point and I dont see anything about it being under a liberal arts college. Not that it makes a difference but where did you get that?  Are you saying her research isnt valid because of it?


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said she spoke to every white person? Its not the same as saying all Asians are good at math because she is not saying all whites feel that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really need to give you an example? Ok recently heard about an ACTUAL STUDY, from MIT, (and I’m paraphrasing) the study stayed out of x amount of subjects, studied in this specific way, under these conditions...We found that subjects can only remember a predictable finite amount of information given audibly or through text, but we’ve found that subjects retain a lot more information with no specific ceiling when we use visual illustrations to convey the same information....THATS AN ACTUAL STUDY WITH DATA. NOT OBSERVATIONS MADE FROM ONE PERSON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you need to give an example. I asked you like 4 times in a row. Dont you know what you want to see?
> 
> So youre saying you need more than one person that has come to the same conclusion or that they worked with her while she did her research?  BTW who told you a study has to be conducted by multiple people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it has to be reproduced under the same conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person cant ask multiple people the same questions under the same conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did she? She certainly hasn’t shown her work. Boy I wish I could get away with that.
Click to expand...

Why dont you write her and ask?


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid comparison. You have to die to find out if you go to hell. You are alive and there are reactions that whites have when discussing race. You show them in these posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... There is no way in Hell (no pun intended) I would expect you to be able to interpret what I meant.
> 
> But on a side note ... How would you suggest that me discussing this topic with you since you first quoted the article in the OP ... Would support Dr. Deangelo's theory if a white person like me was possibly trying to avoid a stressful conversation about race?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Interpret what you mean easily. Now produce how yo can say this is bullshit. Because we aren't discussing race.You have yet to discuss this topic. This topic is about white self examination of how they have been socialized and how they have been socialized to see race and racism. Not about someone building a race industry and race pimping people.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really need to give you an example? Ok recently heard about an ACTUAL STUDY, from MIT, (and I’m paraphrasing) the study stayed out of x amount of subjects, studied in this specific way, under these conditions...We found that subjects can only remember a predictable finite amount of information given audibly or through text, but we’ve found that subjects retain a lot more information with no specific ceiling when we use visual illustrations to convey the same information....THATS AN ACTUAL STUDY WITH DATA. NOT OBSERVATIONS MADE FROM ONE PERSON.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you need to give an example. I asked you like 4 times in a row. Dont you know what you want to see?
> 
> So youre saying you need more than one person that has come to the same conclusion or that they worked with her while she did her research?  BTW who told you a study has to be conducted by multiple people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it has to be reproduced under the same conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person cant ask multiple people the same questions under the same conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did she? She certainly hasn’t shown her work. Boy I wish I could get away with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you write her and ask?
Click to expand...

Because I’m not the one trying passing her opinion off as science...that’s her responsibility, as the one proposing the “theory” that’s just opinion. Why would I? Don’t resort to appeals to ignorance.


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## sakinago

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you need to give an example. I asked you like 4 times in a row. Dont you know what you want to see?
> 
> So youre saying you need more than one person that has come to the same conclusion or that they worked with her while she did her research?  BTW who told you a study has to be conducted by multiple people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...it has to be reproduced under the same conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person cant ask multiple people the same questions under the same conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did she? She certainly hasn’t shown her work. Boy I wish I could get away with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you write her and ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I’m not the one trying passing her opinion off as science...that’s her responsibility, as the one proposing the “theory” that’s just opinion. Why would I? Don’t resort to appeals to ignorance.
Click to expand...

anyway I’m done with this thread. I’m actually someone who does believe the police are heavy handed...but apparently there’s no reason to be found here. Just mental masterbation generalizations.


----------



## Asclepias

I think we are running into the white denial she is speaking about.  White denial effects even Black people sometimes. I mean there are Black people that honestly believe ice from a white person is colder than from a Black person. If your frame of reference depends on white ideology then you refute anything that doesnt conform to that ideology. This is an exaggerated example but this should clarify the point. If we had to show a picture of us standing in front of our home to establish our address then someone accepting a utility bill with the address on it would be less believable. In fact if we wanted to deny that person showing the utility bill their rights we would use the fact that they didnt have the photo to discredit them.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any psychology book would back her up. Why does she need someone elses study to back her study up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well some of the psychology books may back her up ... A degree in psychology can be either a Liberal Arts or Science degree.
> You really don't need to guess which school Dr. Deangelo's degree falls under ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


This is how stupid you are.  Does she have to get a conservative arts degree for her facts to be respected?

Because psychology doesn't change if a person has a liberal arts or science degree.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it has to be reproduced under the same conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> One person cant ask multiple people the same questions under the same conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did she? She certainly hasn’t shown her work. Boy I wish I could get away with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you write her and ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I’m not the one trying passing her opinion off as science...that’s her responsibility, as the one proposing the “theory” that’s just opinion. Why would I? Don’t resort to appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyway I’m done with this thread. I’m actually someone who does believe the police are heavy handed...but apparently there’s no reason to be found here. Just mental masterbation generalizations.
Click to expand...

Issues of the mind typically are just educated musings and observations. Police being heavy handed is typically reported and documented without having to do a study. Not even remotely the same ball park.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it has to be reproduced under the same conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> One person cant ask multiple people the same questions under the same conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did she? She certainly hasn’t shown her work. Boy I wish I could get away with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you write her and ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I’m not the one trying passing her opinion off as science...that’s her responsibility, as the one proposing the “theory” that’s just opinion. Why would I? Don’t resort to appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyway I’m done with this thread. I’m actually someone who does believe the police are heavy handed...but apparently there’s no reason to be found here. Just mental masterbation generalizations.
Click to expand...


Well actually there hasn't been generalizations. There has been an inability for those like you to actually be able to understand the exact nature of the subject matter. Its not about the police being heavy handed or any of that.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> One person cant ask multiple people the same questions under the same conditions?
> 
> 
> 
> Did she? She certainly hasn’t shown her work. Boy I wish I could get away with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you write her and ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I’m not the one trying passing her opinion off as science...that’s her responsibility, as the one proposing the “theory” that’s just opinion. Why would I? Don’t resort to appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyway I’m done with this thread. I’m actually someone who does believe the police are heavy handed...but apparently there’s no reason to be found here. Just mental masterbation generalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Issues of the mind typically are just educated musings and observations. Police being heavy handed is typically reported and documented without having to do a study. Not even remotely the same ball park.
Click to expand...

Nope psychology uses scientific studies like the rest of science. There is neither stats or study done in this doctors case. Just her opinion. And yes we do have stats and documentation on police shootings, as well as plenty of studies, e.g. negligent shootings went down when police were trained to keep their fingers off the trigger until it was required to fire.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Not getting your point and I dont see anything about it being under a liberal arts college. Not that it makes a difference but where did you get that?  Are you saying her research isnt valid because of it?



No ... I am not saying her work is invalid because it falls under the Liberal Arts college.
I am saying it invalid based on the fact it isn't properly supported ... And doesn't include a respectable criteria tolerance.

The best I can do is ask you to read what she has stated again.
This time look at the way the argument she makes is presented ... And it will become suspicious at best.

She presents her case as an absolute.
Then she tries to prove it is absolute using examples of a person's behavior as a means to support her hypothesis.
Those examples include (but are not restricted to) ...

Say something
Don't say something
Simply walk away


It is a perfectly infallible case ... She set her required criteria to meet any possible result ... 
She could not have possibly proven her hypothesis wrong  ... Because her criteria for being correct was any result she could possibly arrive at.

I mean you can accept that as sufficient proof of her theory/hypothesis ... But it would be kind of hard for anyone with a science background to accept it.
It wouldn't be hard to accept as a matter of race ... But as a means of faulty experimentation.

And don't bring psychology into it ... Because she uses psychological tools to facilitate irrelevant and unsupported points.
She basically states that if you doubt her theory and know damn well it doesn't apply to you ... Then it still exists in your sub-conscious and she is right anyway.

If you cannot recognize that as a bunch of self serving bullshit ... All I can say is that you just want to believe what she presents.

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> Because psychology doesn't change if a person has a liberal arts or science degree.




There is a difference ... Not that you would know ... 

.


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she? She certainly hasn’t shown her work. Boy I wish I could get away with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you write her and ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I’m not the one trying passing her opinion off as science...that’s her responsibility, as the one proposing the “theory” that’s just opinion. Why would I? Don’t resort to appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyway I’m done with this thread. I’m actually someone who does believe the police are heavy handed...but apparently there’s no reason to be found here. Just mental masterbation generalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Issues of the mind typically are just educated musings and observations. Police being heavy handed is typically reported and documented without having to do a study. Not even remotely the same ball park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope psychology uses scientific studies like the rest of science. There is neither stats or study done in this doctors case. Just her opinion. And yes we do have stats and documentation on police shootings, as well as plenty of studies, e.g. negligent shootings went down when police were trained to keep their fingers off the trigger until it was required to fire.
Click to expand...

Nope. Psychology cannot accurately predict what a person thinks. Its all supposition.  Show me one study that can scientifically predict how a persons mind will react in a given situation.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not getting your point and I dont see anything about it being under a liberal arts college. Not that it makes a difference but where did you get that?  Are you saying her research isnt valid because of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ... I am not saying her work is invalid because it falls under the Liberal Arts college.
> I am saying it invalid based on the fact it isn't properly supported ... And doesn't include a respectable criteria tolerance.
> 
> The best I can do is ask you to read what she has stated again.
> This time look at the way the argument she makes is presented ... And it will become suspicious at best.
> 
> She presents her case as an absolute.
> Then she tries to prove it is absolute using examples of a person's behavior as a means to support her hypothesis.
> Those examples include (but are not restricted to) ...
> 
> Say something
> Don't say something
> Simply walk away
> 
> 
> It is a perfectly infallible case ... She set her required criteria to meet any possible result ...
> She could not have possibly proven her hypothesis wrong  ... Because her criteria for being correct was any result she could possibly arrive at.
> 
> I mean you can accept that as sufficient proof of her theory/hypothesis ... But it would be kind of hard for anyone with a science background to accept it.
> It wouldn't be hard to accept as a matter of race ... But as a means of faulty experimentation.
> 
> And don't bring psychology into it ... Because she uses psychological tools to facilitate irrelevant and unsupported points.
> She basically states that if you doubt her theory and know damn well it doesn't apply to you ... Then it still exists in your sub-conscious and she is right anyway.
> 
> If you cannot recognize that as a bunch of self serving bullshit ... All I can say is that you just want to believe what she presents.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Its not properly supported to you. That by no means invalidates it. 

I listened to what she said and its the same thing Blacks have observed about whites forever. 

All I can say is that as a white person your reaction is exactly what she predicted. If you guys want some data there it is.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> All I can say is that as a white person your reaction is exactly what she predicted. If you guys want some data there it is.



Well at least you can agree with my point ... Which was no matter how I reacted it would have been what she predicted.
If your willing to accept her assertions as a matter of faith ... Feel free to kneel at the alter of your new master ...  Hope everything works out for the two of you ... 

You cannot prove her assertion white people suffer from a desire to avoid a conversation regarding race in order to avoid discomfort or a stressful race based situation.
I am white and have been here since the first day her bullshit was posted in this forum.
That certainly isn't an attempt to avoid the conversation ... By any measure.

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that as a white person your reaction is exactly what she predicted. If you guys want some data there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you can agree with my point ... Which was no matter how I reacted it would have been what she predicted.
> If your willing to accept her assertions as a matter of faith ... Feel free to kneel at the alter of your new master ...  Hope everything works out for the two of you ...
> 
> You cannot prove her assertion white people suffer from a desire to avoid a conversation regarding race in order to avoid discomfort or a stressful race based situation.
> I am white and have been here since the first day her bullshit was posted in this forum.
> That certainly isn't an attempt to avoid the conversation ... By any measure.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I dont have to prove it. White people prove it for me everyday. I mean look at your reaction. Denial based on stress.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because psychology doesn't change if a person has a liberal arts or science degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference ... Not that you would know ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No there isn't.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that as a white person your reaction is exactly what she predicted. If you guys want some data there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you can agree with my point ... Which was no matter how I reacted it would have been what she predicted.
> If your willing to accept her assertions as a matter of faith ... Feel free to kneel at the alter of your new master ...  Hope everything works out for the two of you ...
> 
> You cannot prove her assertion white people suffer from a desire to avoid a conversation regarding race in order to avoid discomfort or a stressful race based situation.
> I am white and have been here since the first day her bullshit was posted in this forum.
> That certainly isn't an attempt to avoid the conversation ... By any measure.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No And that is not her assertion. You are not comfortable having a discussion on race. For you to be comfortable with talking to me abut race, I have to read Thomas Sowell tell me how to be black. If not I'm being race pimped. Therefore your racial viewpoint  must be the only one considered so if I present race to you from my perspective you lose the comfort of having your racial viewpoint unchallenged and so you must argue on endlessly to prove that your racial viewpoint is valid. This you have done for at least the past 5 days.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I dont have to prove it. White people prove it for me everyday. I mean look at your reaction. Denial based on stress.



But you just proved yourself wrong ... If you deny you proved yourself wrong that would be based on stress and your inability to cope with the truth 
I am predicting you will agree with me or not ... Furthermore, if I am correct ... You will post something else or you won't.

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> No there isn't.



I told you that you wouldn't know what the difference is ... Thanks for proving that ... 

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> No And that is not her assertion. You are not comfortable having a discussion on race. For you to be comfortable with talking to me abut race, I have to read Thomas Sowell tell me how to be black. If not I'm being race pimped. Therefore your racial viewpoint  must be the only one considered so if I present race to you from my perspective you lose the comfort of having your racial viewpoint unchallenged and so you must argue on endlessly to prove that your racial viewpoint is valid. This you have done for at least the past 5 days.



Thanks for sharing that with everyone and providing us with the perfect example of how I am correct about everything.
I can only encourage you to post some more stupid crap ... In hopes you will help me further prove my point.

This is fun ... Now I know why Multicultural nit-wits are so attracted to the method.
Everyone always gets to be correct in their stupidity ... And we can call each other stupid and incorrect all day.

Now come on ... Post some more ... Give me some more data to observe.
We are going to have to do this non-stop for the next 20 years just to catch up with Dr. Deangelo ... 

.


----------



## sakinago

Asclepias said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you write her and ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I’m not the one trying passing her opinion off as science...that’s her responsibility, as the one proposing the “theory” that’s just opinion. Why would I? Don’t resort to appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyway I’m done with this thread. I’m actually someone who does believe the police are heavy handed...but apparently there’s no reason to be found here. Just mental masterbation generalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Issues of the mind typically are just educated musings and observations. Police being heavy handed is typically reported and documented without having to do a study. Not even remotely the same ball park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope psychology uses scientific studies like the rest of science. There is neither stats or study done in this doctors case. Just her opinion. And yes we do have stats and documentation on police shootings, as well as plenty of studies, e.g. negligent shootings went down when police were trained to keep their fingers off the trigger until it was required to fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Psychology cannot accurately predict what a person thinks. Its all supposition.  Show me one study that can scientifically predict how a persons mind will react in a given situation.
Click to expand...

I can’t help you because you have blinders on.  I assume you’re at least college educated, and should know some of this. There are thousands of these studies, using the scientific method. And no they do not make generalizations as you suppose, that’s just silly. Your esteemed doctor on the other hand seems to think it’s ok to make generalizations. Here’s an easy test to see if what she is saying is ridiculous. Replace white with black, Hispanic, Asian etc or any other race...and see how well it rolls off of the tongue.


----------



## BlackSand

sakinago said:


> Your esteemed doctor on the other hand seems to think it’s ok to make generalizations. Here’s an easy test to see if what she is saying is ridiculous. Replace white with black, Hispanic, Asian etc or any other race...and see how well it rolls off of the tongue.



Now come on ... How in the hell would the method you just suggested lead to us better understanding Multiculturalism ...
I mean for goodness sakes ... Your method would involve addressing things through the spectrum of multiple cultures.

No one like Dr. Deangelo with a Masters Multicultural Studies would ever support the idea of not blaming or bashing white people ...
Especially if it is only for some less than productive reason in the first place.

.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No And that is not her assertion. You are not comfortable having a discussion on race. For you to be comfortable with talking to me abut race, I have to read Thomas Sowell tell me how to be black. If not I'm being race pimped. Therefore your racial viewpoint  must be the only one considered so if I present race to you from my perspective you lose the comfort of having your racial viewpoint unchallenged and so you must argue on endlessly to prove that your racial viewpoint is valid. This you have done for at least the past 5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that with everyone and providing us with the perfect example of how I am correct about everything.
> I can only encourage you to post some more stupid crap ... In hopes you will help me further prove my point.
> 
> This is fun ... Now I know why Multicultural nit-wits are so attracted to the method.
> Everyone always gets to be correct in their stupidity ... And we can call each other stupid and incorrect all day.
> 
> Now come on ... Post some more ... Give me some more data to observe.
> We are going to have to do this non-stop for the next 20 years just to catch up with Dr. Deangelo ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You keep talking but you produce no evidence.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your esteemed doctor on the other hand seems to think it’s ok to make generalizations. Here’s an easy test to see if what she is saying is ridiculous. Replace white with black, Hispanic, Asian etc or any other race...and see how well it rolls off of the tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now come on ... How in the hell would the method you just suggested lead to us better understanding Multiculturalism ...
> I mean for goodness sakes ... Your method would involve addressing things through the spectrum of multiple cultures.
> 
> No one like Dr. Deangelo with a Masters Multicultural Studies would ever support the idea of not blaming or bashing white people ...
> Especially if it is only for some less than productive reason in the first place.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened. So now that we are saying this is what you have done and what you are trying to do now, then you want to clam that your perspective is not being heard. Whites are being blamed for what they have done and what they continue doing just as whites have blamed everyone else. The less productive position is the claim of white victimization that you are really trying to make.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> You keep talking but you produce no evidence.



The fact I keep talking is evidence in itself that I am not trying to avoid a conversation with you about race.

But ... My prediction is that your fragility won't allow you to accept that.
We are following Dr. Deangelo's lead now ... And even if you think I am incorrect ... Sub-consciously you know I am correct.

I guess all I can say is post it some more ... Just so I have more data to observe.
Since I set my criteria for proof  ... As anything you could possibly do ... Anything you do will prove me right.

I am not even wondering how long it will take you to figure that out.
I know you won't ... You agree with the fact you haven't ... And there really isn't anything else to say.

.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.



That isn't anything I have said.
You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.

I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ... 

We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.

.


----------



## impuretrash

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


*'When separate groups of people are using the same word with different implied meanings then problems will persist. When it comes to racism and increased segregation, both Wise and DiAngelo noted that there seems to be this rigid unwillingness to address any inequality, because it would upset the very people who are both benefiting from the injustice and refusing to acknowledge its existence. The fear is that if someone seeks to define and fix racism, many white people feel like they’re being directly attacked. So instead of waiting for the attack, white fragility promotes protection by putting punitive restrictions on “the others.”*

If you are so comfortable with the discussion of race, why did you feel the need to tell me how I need to read Thomas Sowell?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *'When separate groups of people are using the same word with different implied meanings then problems will persist. When it comes to racism and increased segregation, both Wise and DiAngelo noted that there seems to be this rigid unwillingness to address any inequality, because it would upset the very people who are both benefiting from the injustice and refusing to acknowledge its existence. The fear is that if someone seeks to define and fix racism, many white people feel like they’re being directly attacked. So instead of waiting for the attack, white fragility promotes protection by putting punitive restrictions on “the others.”*
> 
> If you are so comfortable with the discussion of race, why did you feel the need to tell me how I need to read Thomas Sowell?
Click to expand...


Stop addressing things through the prism of black mentality.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
Click to expand...


You know what that means.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> You know what that means.



It means stop disagreeing with you and submit to your bullshit narrative.


----------



## BlackSand

IM2 said:


> If you are so comfortable with the discussion of race, why did you feel the need to tell me how I need to read Thomas Sowell?



I didn't tell you needed to read Thomas Sowell ... I suggested you might want to.

It is obviously is that hard to find a different meaning in the same word  ... When it isn't even the same word to start with.
You are free to do as Dr. Deangelo has demonstrated ... And just make-up shit to better suit your argument.

I am willing to predict you will until the day you die ... Look at the bright side, you won't have to worry about it then ... 

.


----------



## Correll

impuretrash said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
Click to expand...



It means she is dismissing you and calling you a racist.

Because she knows that you are right. 

And she won't admit it.


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep talking but you produce no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact I keep talking is evidence in itself that I am not trying to avoid a conversation with you about race.
> 
> But ... My prediction is that your fragility won't allow you to accept that.
> We are following Dr. Deangelo's lead now ... And even if you think I am incorrect ... Sub-consciously you know I am correct.
> 
> I guess all I can say is post it some more ... Just so I have more data to observe.
> Since I set my criteria for proof  ... As anything you could possibly do ... Anything you do will prove me right.
> 
> I am not even wondering how long it will take you to figure that out.
> I know you won't ... You agree with the fact you haven't ... And there really isn't anything else to say.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The fact you keep talking does not show you can engage me in a discussion of race. Let me show you how I can say this.

Whites have been the beneficiary of 241 years of racist law and policy since 1776 that for 188  years overtly denied blacks and other people of color of opportunity based on race.

What say ye?


----------



## IM2

BlackSand said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are so comfortable with the discussion of race, why did you feel the need to tell me how I need to read Thomas Sowell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't tell you needed to read Thomas Sowell ... I suggested you might want to.
> 
> It is obviously is that hard to find a different meaning in the same word  ... When it isn't even the same word to start with.
> You are free to do as Dr. Deangelo has demonstrated ... And just make-up shit to better suit your argument.
> 
> I am willing to predict you will until the day you die ... Look at the bright side, you won't have to worry about it then ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And why did you suggest that I need to read Thomas Sowell?


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to prove it. White people prove it for me everyday. I mean look at your reaction. Denial based on stress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you just proved yourself wrong ... If you deny you proved yourself wrong that would be based on stress and your inability to cope with the truth
> I am predicting you will agree with me or not ... Furthermore, if I am correct ... You will post something else or you won't.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I didnt deny anything. I said you proved the woman's research correct by virtue of your reaction. That has nothing to do with me.  Thats your reaction as she predicted.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep talking but you produce no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact I keep talking is evidence in itself that I am not trying to avoid a conversation with you about race.
> 
> But ... My prediction is that your fragility won't allow you to accept that.
> We are following Dr. Deangelo's lead now ... And even if you think I am incorrect ... Sub-consciously you know I am correct.
> 
> I guess all I can say is post it some more ... Just so I have more data to observe.
> Since I set my criteria for proof  ... As anything you could possibly do ... Anything you do will prove me right.
> 
> I am not even wondering how long it will take you to figure that out.
> I know you won't ... You agree with the fact you haven't ... And there really isn't anything else to say.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact you keep talking does not show you can engage me in a discussion of race. Let me show you how I can say this.
> 
> Whites have been the beneficiary of 241 years of racist law and policy since 1776 that for 188  years overtly denied blacks and other people of color of opportunity based on race.
> 
> What say ye?
Click to expand...


Black crime rates has skyrocketed since the civil rights era. Isnt that interesting?


----------



## BlackSand

impuretrash said:


> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?



Well ... I try to have a discussion with IM2 ... But mainly because it proves that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo wrong if I do.

To ... "address things through the spectrum of white culture" ...
 Would basically mean from the white point of view and under the influence of how white culture propagates that point of view.

But as far as what that means to IM2 or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... It's anyone's guess as to what the fuck either one of them thinks it means  ... 
Basically ... because they are comfortable making anything mean whatever they want it to.

.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are so comfortable with the discussion of race, why did you feel the need to tell me how I need to read Thomas Sowell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't tell you needed to read Thomas Sowell ... I suggested you might want to.
> 
> It is obviously is that hard to find a different meaning in the same word  ... When it isn't even the same word to start with.
> You are free to do as Dr. Deangelo has demonstrated ... And just make-up shit to better suit your argument.
> 
> I am willing to predict you will until the day you die ... Look at the bright side, you won't have to worry about it then ...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why did you suggest that I need to read Thomas Sowell?
Click to expand...


comic relief


----------



## Asclepias

sakinago said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I’m not the one trying passing her opinion off as science...that’s her responsibility, as the one proposing the “theory” that’s just opinion. Why would I? Don’t resort to appeals to ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> anyway I’m done with this thread. I’m actually someone who does believe the police are heavy handed...but apparently there’s no reason to be found here. Just mental masterbation generalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Issues of the mind typically are just educated musings and observations. Police being heavy handed is typically reported and documented without having to do a study. Not even remotely the same ball park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope psychology uses scientific studies like the rest of science. There is neither stats or study done in this doctors case. Just her opinion. And yes we do have stats and documentation on police shootings, as well as plenty of studies, e.g. negligent shootings went down when police were trained to keep their fingers off the trigger until it was required to fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Psychology cannot accurately predict what a person thinks. Its all supposition.  Show me one study that can scientifically predict how a persons mind will react in a given situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t help you because you have blinders on.  I assume you’re at least college educated, and should know some of this. There are thousands of these studies, using the scientific method. And no they do not make generalizations as you suppose, that’s just silly. Your esteemed doctor on the other hand seems to think it’s ok to make generalizations. Here’s an easy test to see if what she is saying is ridiculous. Replace white with black, Hispanic, Asian etc or any other race...and see how well it rolls off of the tongue.
Click to expand...

Just because there are studies using "the scientific method" that doesnt change my point. Thats really just a label for credibility and there is nothing scientific about it. They still cannot accurately predict what someone is thinking and how they are going to react. In other words you have fallen into the "scholarly" trap of assuming something is legit because well..people that agree it should be done this way makes it legit. If you want something scientific you need to be able to reliably and accurately reproduce the same results. You cant do that with feelings and opinions because its impossible much like testing for IQ.

Whites are pretty much the only race that reacts in this way from my observations so there would be no point in substituting another race. I've talked to other races and they never seem to have a problem with discussing race and racism and they say the same thing about whites. In light of that fact...that reality...we know the PHD speaks the truth.


----------



## Correll

BlackSand said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I try to have a discussion with IM2 ... But mainly because it proves that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo wrong if I do.
> 
> To ... "address things through the spectrum of white culture" ...
> Would basically mean from the white point of view and under the influence of how white culture propagates that point of view.
> 
> But as far as what that means to IM2 or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... It's anyone's guess as to what the fuck either one of them means  ...
> Basically ... because they are comfortable making anything mean whatever they want it to.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I've found lefties often trying to make the debate about the meanings of words, as though our personal opinions of words, changes reality.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> Just because there are studys using "the scientific method" that doesnt change my point. Thats really just a label for credibility and there is nothing scientific about it. They still cannot accurately predict what someone is thinking and how they are going to react. If you want something scientific you need to be able to reliably and accurately reproduce the same results. You cant do that with feelings and opinions because its impossible much like testing for IQ.



You're just mad because blacks tend to score low on IQ tests.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep talking but you produce no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact I keep talking is evidence in itself that I am not trying to avoid a conversation with you about race.
> 
> But ... My prediction is that your fragility won't allow you to accept that.
> We are following Dr. Deangelo's lead now ... And even if you think I am incorrect ... Sub-consciously you know I am correct.
> 
> I guess all I can say is post it some more ... Just so I have more data to observe.
> Since I set my criteria for proof  ... As anything you could possibly do ... Anything you do will prove me right.
> 
> I am not even wondering how long it will take you to figure that out.
> I know you won't ... You agree with the fact you haven't ... And there really isn't anything else to say.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact you keep talking does not show you can engage me in a discussion of race. Let me show you how I can say this.
> 
> Whites have been the beneficiary of 241 years of racist law and policy since 1776 that for 188  years overtly denied blacks and other people of color of opportunity based on race.
> 
> What say ye?
Click to expand...


not entirely true------almost but not entirely


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It means she is dismissing you and calling you a racist.
> 
> Because she knows that you are right.
> 
> And she won't admit it.
Click to expand...


I a man but beyond that, if I am calling impuretrash a racist it would be due to the racist crap he has posted.

If he or you was right about anything I'd have no problem admitting it. I am not one of you white racists who cannot admit to the fact that I am fucked up in the head and lying to myself.

But I  have 3 decades of fact that shows that you guys are full of shit.

Me, katsteve, Essen, and A don't need legions of others to gang up on people to help us defend our views. You guys do. That shows that what you are arguing is weak and untrue..


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because there are studys using "the scientific method" that doesnt change my point. Thats really just a label for credibility and there is nothing scientific about it. They still cannot accurately predict what someone is thinking and how they are going to react. If you want something scientific you need to be able to reliably and accurately reproduce the same results. You cant do that with feelings and opinions because its impossible much like testing for IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just mad because blacks tend to score low on IQ tests.
Click to expand...


Why would he be since his IQ is higher than yours?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I didnt deny anything. I said you proved the woman's research correct by virtue of your reaction. That has nothing to do with me.  Thats your reaction as she predicted.



I didn't say you denied anything ... 

Like that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo has shown us as being possible ... I said it didn't matter if you denied it or not because either would prove me correct.
Like that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... I accurately predicted you would either agree with me or not.
Like that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... I used your behavior of whether or not (either would apply) you would respond with a post as criteria for my being correct.

Don't argue with me about it ... Argue with that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo (or yourself).
You are the person that keeps supporting her stupid methods ... So there is no reason they won't apply to you nor that I cannot use them.

.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I try to have a discussion with IM2 ... But mainly because it proves that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo wrong if I do.
> 
> To ... "address things through the spectrum of white culture" ...
> Would basically mean from the white point of view and under the influence of how white culture propagates that point of view.
> 
> But as far as what that means to IM2 or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... It's anyone's guess as to what the fuck either one of them means  ...
> Basically ... because they are comfortable making anything mean whatever they want it to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've found lefties often trying to make the debate about the meanings of words, as though our personal opinions of words, changes reality.
Click to expand...

You do realize meanings are opinions unless everyone agrees on the meanings right?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It means she is dismissing you and calling you a racist.
> 
> Because she knows that you are right.
> 
> And she won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I a man but beyond that, if I am calling impuretrash a racist it would be due to the racist crap he has posted.
> 
> If he or you was right about anything I'd have no problem admitting it. I am not one of you white racists who cannot admit to the fact that I am fucked up in the head and lying to myself.
> 
> .....
Click to expand...



  You’re both the same.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It means she is dismissing you and calling you a racist.
> 
> Because she knows that you are right.
> 
> And she won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I a man but beyond that, if I am calling impuretrash a racist it would be due to the racist crap he has posted.
> 
> If he or you was right about anything I'd have no problem admitting it. I am not one of you white racists who cannot admit to the fact that I am fucked up in the head and lying to myself.
> 
> But I  have 3 decades of fact that shows that you guys are full of shit.
> 
> Me, katsteve, Essen, and A don't need legions of others to gang up on people to help us defend our views. You guys do. That shows that what you are arguing is weak and untrue..
Click to expand...



Your denial of using false accusations of racism is not credible.

I stated immediately in this thread that the purpose of the concept of "white fragility" was to dismiss what white people say, when you don't like it.

YOur actions have proved that. Thanks.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt deny anything. I said you proved the woman's research correct by virtue of your reaction. That has nothing to do with me.  Thats your reaction as she predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you denied anything ...
> 
> Like that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo has shown us as being possible ... I said it didn't matter if you denied it or not because either would prove me correct.
> Like that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... I accurately predicted you would either agree with me or not.
> Like that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... I used your behavior of whether or not (either would apply) you would respond with a post as criteria for my being correct.
> 
> Don't argue with me about it ... Argue with that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo (or yourself).
> You are the person that keeps supporting her stupid methods ... So there is no reason they won't apply to you nor that I cannot use them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No. What you did is gave the extremes of the only two outcomes available. Thats not the same thing as what she predicted. She predicted one outcome about you getting stressed over the race discussion and she nailed it.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> You’re both the same.



I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
Click to expand...




The other side of your coin says the same thing.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I try to have a discussion with IM2 ... But mainly because it proves that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo wrong if I do.
> 
> To ... "address things through the spectrum of white culture" ...
> Would basically mean from the white point of view and under the influence of how white culture propagates that point of view.
> 
> But as far as what that means to IM2 or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... It's anyone's guess as to what the fuck either one of them means  ...
> Basically ... because they are comfortable making anything mean whatever they want it to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've found lefties often trying to make the debate about the meanings of words, as though our personal opinions of words, changes reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize meanings are opinions unless everyone agrees on the meanings right?
Click to expand...



Dictionaries are generally authorities on the definitions of words.


ONe or two people coming up with their own personal meanings do not change the formal definitions.


REGARDLESS of that,


reality is not defined or changed by such word games.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
Click to expand...



The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep talking but you produce no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact I keep talking is evidence in itself that I am not trying to avoid a conversation with you about race.
> 
> But ... My prediction is that your fragility won't allow you to accept that.
> We are following Dr. Deangelo's lead now ... And even if you think I am incorrect ... Sub-consciously you know I am correct.
> 
> I guess all I can say is post it some more ... Just so I have more data to observe.
> Since I set my criteria for proof  ... As anything you could possibly do ... Anything you do will prove me right.
> 
> I am not even wondering how long it will take you to figure that out.
> I know you won't ... You agree with the fact you haven't ... And there really isn't anything else to say.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact you keep talking does not show you can engage me in a discussion of race. Let me show you how I can say this.
> 
> Whites have been the beneficiary of 241 years of racist law and policy since 1776 that for 188  years overtly denied blacks and other people of color of opportunity based on race.
> 
> What say ye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not entirely true------almost but not entirely
Click to expand...


Yes it is entirely true. I don't know what you call slavery, the many laws and policies that were implemented during segregation and the continuing covert manner it is done today via institutional racism. Then we find that whites have at between 7-15 times more wealth than blacks.  This did not just happen because whites are supposed to have higher IQs and work harder.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I try to have a discussion with IM2 ... But mainly because it proves that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo wrong if I do.
> 
> To ... "address things through the spectrum of white culture" ...
> Would basically mean from the white point of view and under the influence of how white culture propagates that point of view.
> 
> But as far as what that means to IM2 or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... It's anyone's guess as to what the fuck either one of them means  ...
> Basically ... because they are comfortable making anything mean whatever they want it to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've found lefties often trying to make the debate about the meanings of words, as though our personal opinions of words, changes reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize meanings are opinions unless everyone agrees on the meanings right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionaries are generally authorities on the definitions of words.
> 
> 
> ONe or two people coming up with their own personal meanings do not change the formal definitions.
> 
> 
> REGARDLESS of that,
> 
> 
> reality is not defined or changed by such word games.
Click to expand...

See what I mean? I disagree with that foolish statement. Lots of words Black people use are not in the dictionary. Even the ones that are in the dictionary may not have the same meaning to them. Lots of words Mexicans use are not in the dictionary. Does that make them not words? Does that mean they dont have a meaning? Of course not.

You can only designate authority for yourself. You cant designate an authority for others.  That would require someone respecting your opinion. Your reality and mine are totally separate and yours is based on fantasy.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
Click to expand...

Yes you are full of crap but everyone on this forum knows this already.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your opinion is that you forget that whites have forced us to address things only through the spectrum of white culture which you seem to think hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It means she is dismissing you and calling you a racist.
> 
> Because she knows that you are right.
> 
> And she won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I a man but beyond that, if I am calling impuretrash a racist it would be due to the racist crap he has posted.
> 
> If he or you was right about anything I'd have no problem admitting it. I am not one of you white racists who cannot admit to the fact that I am fucked up in the head and lying to myself.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
Click to expand...


Not the case. But you'll spend all day telling yourself that.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> The other side of your coin says the same thing.



I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/search/13458825/?q=black&o=date&c[user][0]=66051


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
Click to expand...





And each one is certain they are that one.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I try to have a discussion with IM2 ... But mainly because it proves that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo wrong if I do.
> 
> To ... "address things through the spectrum of white culture" ...
> Would basically mean from the white point of view and under the influence of how white culture propagates that point of view.
> 
> But as far as what that means to IM2 or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... It's anyone's guess as to what the fuck either one of them means  ...
> Basically ... because they are comfortable making anything mean whatever they want it to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've found lefties often trying to make the debate about the meanings of words, as though our personal opinions of words, changes reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize meanings are opinions unless everyone agrees on the meanings right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionaries are generally authorities on the definitions of words.
> 
> 
> ONe or two people coming up with their own personal meanings do not change the formal definitions.
> 
> 
> REGARDLESS of that,
> 
> 
> reality is not defined or changed by such word games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean? I disagree with that foolish statement. Lots of words Black people use are not in the dictionary. Lots of words Mexicans use are not in the dictionary. Does that make them not words? Does that mean they dont have a meaning? You can only designate authority for yourself. You cant designate an authority for others.  That would require someone respecting your opinion.
Click to expand...



Some lefty just asked me to define "Americans". That is a word that has a real meaning.


If I had some persons spin on that, that would just be an issue in my head.

If the two of us had come to some sort of agreement on the definition of "American" that differed from the dictionary version, 


that would still be irrelevant to the issue we were discussing.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
Click to expand...


There is no other side of his coin. You keep pushing this and you will get embarrassed.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
Click to expand...



And at least one of them is wrong.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
Click to expand...


Yes impure trash is full of crap.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't anything I have said.
> You are free to use Dr. Deangelo's method and make anything I could do or say mean anything you want.
> Screw  it ... I agreed with you pages/days ago when you suggested she made all this shit up.
> 
> I have not forgotten what whites have done ... And never suggested that whites have not attempted to influence the discussion.
> It is obvious that whites have attempted to influence the discussion ... You quoted a white person in your OP ... Dumbass ...
> 
> We won't even talk about the fact that simply having a discussion  ... Is the way you, me or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo could possibly influence anything through a discussion.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It means she is dismissing you and calling you a racist.
> 
> Because she knows that you are right.
> 
> And she won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I a man but beyond that, if I am calling impuretrash a racist it would be due to the racist crap he has posted.
> 
> If he or you was right about anything I'd have no problem admitting it. I am not one of you white racists who cannot admit to the fact that I am fucked up in the head and lying to myself.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the case. But you'll spend all day telling yourself that.
Click to expand...




That’s what the other guy said.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
Click to expand...



They’re both wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I try to have a discussion with IM2 ... But mainly because it proves that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo wrong if I do.
> 
> To ... "address things through the spectrum of white culture" ...
> Would basically mean from the white point of view and under the influence of how white culture propagates that point of view.
> 
> But as far as what that means to IM2 or that nit-wit Dr. Deangelo ... It's anyone's guess as to what the fuck either one of them means  ...
> Basically ... because they are comfortable making anything mean whatever they want it to.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found lefties often trying to make the debate about the meanings of words, as though our personal opinions of words, changes reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize meanings are opinions unless everyone agrees on the meanings right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionaries are generally authorities on the definitions of words.
> 
> 
> ONe or two people coming up with their own personal meanings do not change the formal definitions.
> 
> 
> REGARDLESS of that,
> 
> 
> reality is not defined or changed by such word games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean? I disagree with that foolish statement. Lots of words Black people use are not in the dictionary. Lots of words Mexicans use are not in the dictionary. Does that make them not words? Does that mean they dont have a meaning? You can only designate authority for yourself. You cant designate an authority for others.  That would require someone respecting your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some lefty just asked me to define "Americans". That is a word that has a real meaning.
> 
> 
> If I had some persons spin on that, that would just be an issue in my head.
> 
> If the two of us had come to some sort of agreement on the definition of "American" that differed from the dictionary version,
> 
> 
> that would still be irrelevant to the issue we were discussing.
Click to expand...

See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
Click to expand...


Yes and that would be impuretrash.

And you.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
Click to expand...




That’s what the other guy said.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
Click to expand...

I'm glad to see you know youre wrong.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They’re both wrong.
Click to expand...


They are not both wrong. There is only one and I can guarantee it's not me.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
Click to expand...


But I can challenge his lies, but he cannot challenge my truths. Nor can you.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no other side of his coin. You keep pushing this and you will get embarrassed.
Click to expand...





The two of you together are like a monkey screaming at a mirror.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.



American means citizen of the united states.


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Look at the bright side people ... We all qualify for a Masters in Multicultural Studies now ...* ​
.​


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They’re both wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not both wrong. There is only one and I can guarantee it's not me.
Click to expand...

Unk is wrong.  Well him and the Carrol guy.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  can challenge his lies, but he cannot challenge my truths. Nor can you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American means citizen of the united states.
Click to expand...

Could also mean person that lives in the americas.  Matter of fact it even says that in the dictionary.  Try again dummy.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 is a fucking retard. "address things through the spectrum of white culture" -what the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means she is dismissing you and calling you a racist.
> 
> Because she knows that you are right.
> 
> And she won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I a man but beyond that, if I am calling impuretrash a racist it would be due to the racist crap he has posted.
> 
> If he or you was right about anything I'd have no problem admitting it. I am not one of you white racists who cannot admit to the fact that I am fucked up in the head and lying to myself.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the case. But you'll spend all day telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
Click to expand...


It's too bad that you are so stupid.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
Click to expand...



You won't, because you can't. I get called racist for being pro-white, not for being anti-black.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  can challenge his lies, but he cannot challenge my truths. Nor can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You really don't understand.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  can challenge his lies, but he cannot challenge my truths. Nor can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't understand.
Click to expand...

Unk will never take a stance. I think he is afraid to argue anything about race so he just insults.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American means citizen of the united states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could also mean person that lives in the americas.  Matter of fact it even says that in the dictionary.  Try again dummy.
Click to expand...


What kind of retarded dictionary you reading? 
Definition of AMERICAN


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You won't, because you can't. I get called racist for being pro-white, not for being anti-black.
Click to expand...

If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> Unk will never take a stance. I think he is afraid to argue anything about race so he just insults.



On this, we agree. He's a coward.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.



Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means she is dismissing you and calling you a racist.
> 
> Because she knows that you are right.
> 
> And she won't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I a man but beyond that, if I am calling impuretrash a racist it would be due to the racist crap he has posted.
> 
> If he or you was right about anything I'd have no problem admitting it. I am not one of you white racists who cannot admit to the fact that I am fucked up in the head and lying to myself.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the case. But you'll spend all day telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's too bad that you are so stupid.
Click to expand...





Wow, you must have a masters degree!


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American means citizen of the united states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could also mean person that lives in the americas.  Matter of fact it even says that in the dictionary.  Try again dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of retarded dictionary you reading?
> Definition of AMERICAN
Click to expand...

The one on google.

"
A·mer·i·can
əˈmerəkən/
_noun_
noun: *American*; plural noun: *Americans*

*1*.
a native or citizen of the United States.
*a native or inhabitant of any of the countries of North, South, or Central America.*


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You won't, because you can't. I get called racist for being pro-white, not for being anti-black.
Click to expand...


Classic white supremacist language.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They’re both wrong.
Click to expand...



Possibly. What did ipuretrash say that was wrong?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.
Click to expand...

Nope. Obviously you didnt read their mission statement. You stay losing.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They’re both wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. What did ipuretrash say that was wrong?
Click to expand...

The same thing you said probably.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I a man but beyond that, if I am calling impuretrash a racist it would be due to the racist crap he has posted.
> 
> If he or you was right about anything I'd have no problem admitting it. I am not one of you white racists who cannot admit to the fact that I am fucked up in the head and lying to myself.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the case. But you'll spend all day telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's too bad that you are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must have a masters degree!
Click to expand...


You really have a problem with my educational level.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.
Click to expand...

Let me break it down for you whitetrash.  To you pro white is preservation of the white race. In order to be pro white you have to be anti Black because our genes will eradicate yours from the planet since they are so recessive.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found lefties often trying to make the debate about the meanings of words, as though our personal opinions of words, changes reality.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize meanings are opinions unless everyone agrees on the meanings right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionaries are generally authorities on the definitions of words.
> 
> 
> ONe or two people coming up with their own personal meanings do not change the formal definitions.
> 
> 
> REGARDLESS of that,
> 
> 
> reality is not defined or changed by such word games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean? I disagree with that foolish statement. Lots of words Black people use are not in the dictionary. Lots of words Mexicans use are not in the dictionary. Does that make them not words? Does that mean they dont have a meaning? You can only designate authority for yourself. You cant designate an authority for others.  That would require someone respecting your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some lefty just asked me to define "Americans". That is a word that has a real meaning.
> 
> 
> If I had some persons spin on that, that would just be an issue in my head.
> 
> If the two of us had come to some sort of agreement on the definition of "American" that differed from the dictionary version,
> 
> 
> that would still be irrelevant to the issue we were discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
Click to expand...



If there are no set definitions of any words, than communication is impossible.


I just realized that I don't know what you mean by the word opinion.

Maybe when you say "opinion" you are thinking what I consider "fact".


Maybe we are in agreement, and we don't know it, because words have no meaning outside of each individuals objective thoughts.


Your position is sophistry designed to avoid being held to anything.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post "racist crap". I post truth some people would rather deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad to see you know youre wrong.
Click to expand...


I'm glad to see you demonstrate your inherent dishonesty for all to see.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Classic white supremacist language.



It might make you feel better to characterize me that way but I don't go around saying "black people are genetically inferior" like Asclepias says in regards to white people.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize meanings are opinions unless everyone agrees on the meanings right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionaries are generally authorities on the definitions of words.
> 
> 
> ONe or two people coming up with their own personal meanings do not change the formal definitions.
> 
> 
> REGARDLESS of that,
> 
> 
> reality is not defined or changed by such word games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean? I disagree with that foolish statement. Lots of words Black people use are not in the dictionary. Lots of words Mexicans use are not in the dictionary. Does that make them not words? Does that mean they dont have a meaning? You can only designate authority for yourself. You cant designate an authority for others.  That would require someone respecting your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some lefty just asked me to define "Americans". That is a word that has a real meaning.
> 
> 
> If I had some persons spin on that, that would just be an issue in my head.
> 
> If the two of us had come to some sort of agreement on the definition of "American" that differed from the dictionary version,
> 
> 
> that would still be irrelevant to the issue we were discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If there are no set definitions of any words, than communication is impossible.
> 
> 
> I just realized that I don't know what you mean by the word opinion.
> 
> Maybe when you say "opinion" you are thinking what I consider "fact".
> 
> 
> Maybe we are in agreement, and we don't know it, because words have no meaning outside of each individuals objective thoughts.
> 
> 
> Your position is sophistry designed to avoid being held to anything.
Click to expand...



We can agree on that.

I'm speaking of the english dictionary meaning of opinion. Do you agree thats your understanding?

No my position is based on my stance of seeing the world from a Black POV not a white one. To me whites are like children just learning to walk. Why would I see the world from their POV?


----------



## Correll

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American means citizen of the united states.
Click to expand...



And everyone knows that.

Even the liars that claim they don't.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.
Click to expand...


This is the problem with idiots like you correl and unkotare. We know what pro white means. Pro white has been shown to us over a 399 year span. BLM really has nothing to do with race.  But as usual dumb whites have conflated the name of the organization in order to make shit up.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad to see you know youre wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see you demonstrate your inherent dishonesty for all to see.
Click to expand...

No. I honestly know and believe in my heart you are feloniously wrong


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of your coin says the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to search my history using the word black and point out the lies:
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  can challenge his lies, but he cannot challenge my truths. Nor can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't understand.
Click to expand...



That’s what the other guy said.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one is telling the truth, and the other is full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And each one is certain they are that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of them is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad to see you know youre wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see you demonstrate your inherent dishonesty for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I honestly know and believe in my heart you are feloniously wrong
Click to expand...





“Honestly believe in my heart...”.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dictionaries are generally authorities on the definitions of words.
> 
> 
> ONe or two people coming up with their own personal meanings do not change the formal definitions.
> 
> 
> REGARDLESS of that,
> 
> 
> reality is not defined or changed by such word games.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? I disagree with that foolish statement. Lots of words Black people use are not in the dictionary. Lots of words Mexicans use are not in the dictionary. Does that make them not words? Does that mean they dont have a meaning? You can only designate authority for yourself. You cant designate an authority for others.  That would require someone respecting your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some lefty just asked me to define "Americans". That is a word that has a real meaning.
> 
> 
> If I had some persons spin on that, that would just be an issue in my head.
> 
> If the two of us had come to some sort of agreement on the definition of "American" that differed from the dictionary version,
> 
> 
> that would still be irrelevant to the issue we were discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If there are no set definitions of any words, than communication is impossible.
> 
> 
> I just realized that I don't know what you mean by the word opinion.
> 
> Maybe when you say "opinion" you are thinking what I consider "fact".
> 
> 
> Maybe we are in agreement, and we don't know it, because words have no meaning outside of each individuals objective thoughts.
> 
> 
> Your position is sophistry designed to avoid being held to anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree on that.
> 
> I'm speaking of the english dictionary meaning of opinion. Do you agree thats your understanding?
> 
> No my position is based on my stance of seeing the world from a Black POV not a white one. To me whites are like children just learning to walk. Why would I see the world from their POV?
Click to expand...



Just a few minutes ago, you disagreed with the idea of using dictionaries as Authorities on the definitions of words.

I can't agree with your meaning because I don't know what meanings you are using for the words you type to describe the meaning you are using. 

And you can't ever explain them to me, because you will use words, and you've already rejected the idea of formal dictionary definitions for those words.


YOur racist nonsense is dismissed.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the problem with idiots like you correl and unkotare. We know what pro white means. Pro white has been shown to us over a 399 year span. BLM really has nothing to do with race.  But as usual dumb whites have conflated the name of the organization in order to make shit up.
Click to expand...

Just like they did with taking a knee. Instead of focusing on the point, whites proved the good doctor in the OP correct again. You guys seeking still seeking data? Well there is some more data for you.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the case. But you'll spend all day telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's too bad that you are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must have a masters degree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really have a problem with my educational level.
Click to expand...




Oh no, it’s very impressive!


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic white supremacist language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might make you feel better to characterize me that way but I don't go around saying "black people are genetically inferior" like Asclepias says in regards to white people.
Click to expand...


You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? I disagree with that foolish statement. Lots of words Black people use are not in the dictionary. Lots of words Mexicans use are not in the dictionary. Does that make them not words? Does that mean they dont have a meaning? You can only designate authority for yourself. You cant designate an authority for others.  That would require someone respecting your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some lefty just asked me to define "Americans". That is a word that has a real meaning.
> 
> 
> If I had some persons spin on that, that would just be an issue in my head.
> 
> If the two of us had come to some sort of agreement on the definition of "American" that differed from the dictionary version,
> 
> 
> that would still be irrelevant to the issue we were discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If there are no set definitions of any words, than communication is impossible.
> 
> 
> I just realized that I don't know what you mean by the word opinion.
> 
> Maybe when you say "opinion" you are thinking what I consider "fact".
> 
> 
> Maybe we are in agreement, and we don't know it, because words have no meaning outside of each individuals objective thoughts.
> 
> 
> Your position is sophistry designed to avoid being held to anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree on that.
> 
> I'm speaking of the english dictionary meaning of opinion. Do you agree thats your understanding?
> 
> No my position is based on my stance of seeing the world from a Black POV not a white one. To me whites are like children just learning to walk. Why would I see the world from their POV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few minutes ago, you disagreed with the idea of using dictionaries as Authorities on the definitions of words.
> 
> I can't agree with your meaning because I don't know what meanings you are using for the words you type to describe the meaning you are using.
> 
> And you can't ever explain them to me, because you will use words, and you've already rejected the idea of formal dictionary definitions for those words.
> 
> 
> YOur racist nonsense is dismissed.
Click to expand...

Thats correct. I disagree a dictionary is an authority.

You can agree or disagree based on what you feel is acceptable regarding the meaning of "opinion" is by using the definition in the dictionary. I ask again do you agree with it?

I can explain if we set some ground rules and expectations. However since you are not very intelligent I dont think we will be able to agree on much.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the problem with idiots like you correl and unkotare. We know what pro white means. Pro white has been shown to us over a 399 year span. BLM really has nothing to do with race.  But as usual dumb whites have conflated the name of the organization in order to make shit up.
Click to expand...


Pro white means exactly what it sounds like. The fact that you and so many others perceive that stance as something evil proves exactly why it's so necessary to have a pro-white movement.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some lefty just asked me to define "Americans". That is a word that has a real meaning.
> 
> 
> If I had some persons spin on that, that would just be an issue in my head.
> 
> If the two of us had come to some sort of agreement on the definition of "American" that differed from the dictionary version,
> 
> 
> that would still be irrelevant to the issue we were discussing.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean. Thats pure bullshit because "american" means different things to different people even inside the same race. Youre still talking about your opinion and not reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If there are no set definitions of any words, than communication is impossible.
> 
> 
> I just realized that I don't know what you mean by the word opinion.
> 
> Maybe when you say "opinion" you are thinking what I consider "fact".
> 
> 
> Maybe we are in agreement, and we don't know it, because words have no meaning outside of each individuals objective thoughts.
> 
> 
> Your position is sophistry designed to avoid being held to anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree on that.
> 
> I'm speaking of the english dictionary meaning of opinion. Do you agree thats your understanding?
> 
> No my position is based on my stance of seeing the world from a Black POV not a white one. To me whites are like children just learning to walk. Why would I see the world from their POV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few minutes ago, you disagreed with the idea of using dictionaries as Authorities on the definitions of words.
> 
> I can't agree with your meaning because I don't know what meanings you are using for the words you type to describe the meaning you are using.
> 
> And you can't ever explain them to me, because you will use words, and you've already rejected the idea of formal dictionary definitions for those words.
> 
> 
> YOur racist nonsense is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. I disagree a dictionary is an authority.
> 
> You can agree or disagree based on what you feel is acceptable regarding the meaning of "opinion" is by using the definition in the dictionary. I ask again do you agree with it?
> 
> I can explain if we set some ground rules and expectations. However since you are not very intelligent I dont think we will be able to agree on much.
Click to expand...



When you reserve the right to invent your personal meanings for words, no communication is possible.


THat is your goal.


Because you know that you cannot defend your absurd positions.


Thus you attack the very concept of debate and the mechanism of it.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic white supremacist language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might make you feel better to characterize me that way but I don't go around saying "black people are genetically inferior" like Asclepias says in regards to white people.
Click to expand...

Thats because you know I will show you that even whites know they are genetically recessive.  Why would you say something thats so easy to prove is the exact opposite with me around to correct you?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.



No, I don't. I believe there are differences between races of people but I never said that whites are genetically superior.


----------



## Correll

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the problem with idiots like you correl and unkotare. We know what pro white means. Pro white has been shown to us over a 399 year span. BLM really has nothing to do with race.  But as usual dumb whites have conflated the name of the organization in order to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pro white means exactly what it sounds like. The fact that you and so many others perceive that stance as something evil proves exactly why it's so necessary to have a pro-white movement.
Click to expand...




i'm still waiting for Unktoare to say what you said that was "wrong".


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the case. But you'll spend all day telling yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what the other guy said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's too bad that you are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must have a masters degree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really have a problem with my educational level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, it’s very impressive!
Click to expand...


You fool no one.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. I believe there are differences between races of people but I never said that whites are genetically superior.
Click to expand...


Stop lying.


----------



## impuretrash

Correll said:


> i'm still waiting for Unktoare to say what you said that was "wrong".



He's still mad at me for saying that Jews run the media. We're not supposed to notice these things!


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. I believe there are differences between races of people but I never said that whites are genetically superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
Click to expand...


The fact that black people tend to dominate certain sports such as boxing and track and field proves that at least in terms of physical strength and endurance, black people are superior to whites. On average, whites tend to have higher IQs. I know that's a touchy subject but I don't get upset about the fact that Asians blow whites out of the water in terms of IQ. It is what it is.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the problem with idiots like you correl and unkotare. We know what pro white means. Pro white has been shown to us over a 399 year span. BLM really has nothing to do with race.  But as usual dumb whites have conflated the name of the organization in order to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pro white means exactly what it sounds like. The fact that you and so many others perceive that stance as something evil proves exactly why it's so necessary to have a pro-white movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still waiting for Unktoare to say what you said that was "wrong".
Click to expand...


You're an idiot who says t here has been anti white discrimination since the end of the civil war.

And can't back it up. Now you are here proving that white fragility is a reality.

So you ask Unkotare who is doing the same thing, to show you some answers.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. I believe there are differences between races of people but I never said that whites are genetically superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that black people tend to dominate certain sports such as boxing and track and field proves that at least in terms of physical strength and endurance, black people are superior to whites. On average, whites tend to have higher IQs. I know that's a touchy subject but I don't get upset about the fact that Asians blow whites out of the water in terms of IQ. It is what it is.
Click to expand...

We've already proven pretty dramatically white people are smart enough to come up with a test that measures intelligence. Even other whites agree its impossible.  Besides the same brains that control our bodies are also responsible for our intelligence.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. I believe there are differences between races of people but I never said that whites are genetically superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that black people tend to dominate certain sports such as boxing and track and field proves that at least in terms of physical strength and endurance, black people are superior to whites. On average, whites tend to have higher IQs. I know that's a touchy subject but I don't get upset about the fact that Asians blow whites out of the water in terms of IQ. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


IQ's are not measured by daily uses of intelligence. IQ is measured by results of a timed test. It is not an accurate predictor of intelligence. I know hats a touchy subject, but the fact is that boxing takes the ability to think quick as do most other sports. As for track and field there are events that have been dominated by whites and events that have been dominated by blacks.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your pro white you cant help but be anti Black. That doesnt even make sense and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. By that logic, BLM is anti-white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the problem with idiots like you correl and unkotare. We know what pro white means. Pro white has been shown to us over a 399 year span. BLM really has nothing to do with race.  But as usual dumb whites have conflated the name of the organization in order to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pro white means exactly what it sounds like. The fact that you and so many others perceive that stance as something evil proves exactly why it's so necessary to have a pro-white movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still waiting for Unktoare to say what you said that was "wrong".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot who says t here has been anti white discrimination since the end of the civil war.
> 
> And can't back it up. .....
Click to expand...



Mmm, yeah, I never said that.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep talking but you produce no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact I keep talking is evidence in itself that I am not trying to avoid a conversation with you about race.
> 
> But ... My prediction is that your fragility won't allow you to accept that.
> We are following Dr. Deangelo's lead now ... And even if you think I am incorrect ... Sub-consciously you know I am correct.
> 
> I guess all I can say is post it some more ... Just so I have more data to observe.
> Since I set my criteria for proof  ... As anything you could possibly do ... Anything you do will prove me right.
> 
> I am not even wondering how long it will take you to figure that out.
> I know you won't ... You agree with the fact you haven't ... And there really isn't anything else to say.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact you keep talking does not show you can engage me in a discussion of race. Let me show you how I can say this.
> 
> Whites have been the beneficiary of 241 years of racist law and policy since 1776 that for 188  years overtly denied blacks and other people of color of opportunity based on race.
> 
> What say ye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not entirely true------almost but not entirely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is entirely true. I don't know what you call slavery, the many laws and policies that were implemented during segregation and the continuing covert manner it is done today via institutional racism. Then we find that whites have at between 7-15 times more wealth than blacks.  This did not just happen because whites are supposed to have higher IQs and work harder.
Click to expand...

Sure! Nothing is ever the negro's fault! It's always someone else's fault! Even now that they have their own countries that they're running into the ground.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. I believe there are differences between races of people but I never said that whites are genetically superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that black people tend to dominate certain sports such as boxing and track and field proves that at least in terms of physical strength and endurance, black people are superior to whites. On average, whites tend to have higher IQs. I know that's a touchy subject but I don't get upset about the fact that Asians blow whites out of the water in terms of IQ. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ's are not measured by daily uses of intelligence. IQ is measured by results of a timed test. It is not an accurate predictor of intelligence. I know hats a touchy subject, but the fact is that boxing takes the ability to think quick as do most other sports. As for track and field there are events that have been dominated by whites and events that have been dominated by blacks.
Click to expand...

There's another thing that whites brought to blacks: sports. You're welcome.


----------



## impuretrash

I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. I believe there are differences between races of people but I never said that whites are genetically superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that black people tend to dominate certain sports such as boxing and track and field proves that at least in terms of physical strength and endurance, black people are superior to whites. On average, whites tend to have higher IQs. I know that's a touchy subject but I don't get upset about the fact that Asians blow whites out of the water in terms of IQ. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ's are not measured by daily uses of intelligence. IQ is measured by results of a timed test. It is not an accurate predictor of intelligence. I know hats a touchy subject, but the fact is that boxing takes the ability to think quick as do most other sports. As for track and field there are events that have been dominated by whites and events that have been dominated by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's another thing that whites brought to blacks: sports. You're welcome.
Click to expand...


Stay delusional.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.



I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.

The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.

The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
Click to expand...



MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.

And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
Click to expand...


So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?

Facts you don't like are false?

Natives just sprung from the earth one day?

Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
Click to expand...


The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.

The IQ thing is fake news.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
Click to expand...


Natives crossed a land bridge from Siberia. If I'm an illegal immigrant then so are you.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
Click to expand...



Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?

Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.



The IQ thing is not fake news.


----------



## Correll

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natives crossed a land bridge from Siberia. If I'm an illegal immigrant then so are you.
Click to expand...



Walking is inherently more moral than riding in a boat.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?
> 
> Facts you don't like are false?
> 
> Natives just sprung from the earth one day?
> 
> Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.
Click to expand...


Knowledge of truth erases all bitterness. You'll understand that shall the day come that you learn the truth.

I said that when we talk about race that whites tend to believe we think like they do. The brains operate the same but the basis of how we see things differ.

There is such a thing as philosophy you know. You haven't shown any facts.

Whites are not native to this continent. For your ass to make the claim that bringing Africans over as slaves over will ruin us means you erroneously believe this has been a white nation. But you whites came over here too. So if you talk to a real native of this nation, they can say truthfully their allowing the white man to stay here ruined their nations.

So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,

Provably.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?
> 
> Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ thing is not fake news.
Click to expand...


Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.

I am talking about whites and how they got here.

IQ's are fake news.
.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?
> 
> Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.
> 
> I am talking about whites and how they got here.
> 
> IQ's are fake news.
> .
Click to expand...


can you define what is  "whites"?  -----How do you define  "whites"?         what is  "native americans"  made of?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?
> 
> Facts you don't like are false?
> 
> Natives just sprung from the earth one day?
> 
> Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowledge of truth erases all bitterness. You'll understand that shall the day come that you learn the truth.
> 
> I said that when we talk about race that whites tend to believe we think like they do. The brains operate the same but the basis of how we see things differ.
> 
> There is such a thing as philosophy you know. You haven't shown any facts.
> 
> Whites are not native to this continent. For your ass to make the claim that bringing Africans over as slaves over will ruin us means you erroneously believe this has been a white nation. But you whites came over here too. So if you talk to a real native of this nation, they can say truthfully their allowing the white man to stay here ruined their nations.
> 
> So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,
> 
> Provably.
Click to expand...



The fact that whites "came over here" in no way implies that this is not a "white nation".


FOr the most obvious of your illogical statements.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?
> 
> Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.
> 
> I am talking about whites and how they got here.
> 
> IQ's are fake news.
> .
Click to expand...



The fact that whites long ago had to ride boats to get to this land is irrelevant. 


A few remaining indians does not mean that this nation has historical been, majority white. 

That is an illogical statement on your part.


----------



## LOIE

Asclepias said:


> I think we are running into the white denial she is speaking about.  White denial effects even Black people sometimes. I mean there are Black people that honestly believe ice from a white person is colder than from a Black person. If your frame of reference depends on white ideology then you refute anything that doesnt conform to that ideology. This is an exaggerated example but this should clarify the point. If we had to show a picture of us standing in front of our home to establish our address then someone accepting a utility bill with the address on it would be less believable. In fact if we wanted to deny that person showing the utility bill their rights we would use the fact that they didnt have the photo to discredit them.


I read this recently in "The Destruction of Black Civilization."  "The problem in America is essentially the same in our African homeland. There too, "white" is still the standard of excellence, of what is right, wise and best. I personally know a number of African presidents and ministers who will not dare to make important decisions without the guidance of white advisors, men who often know far less about the questions at hand than the presidents and their ministers. But they all feel the need for a white seal of approval. ...continuing evidence of the Caucasian success in capturing the minds of Blacks."

I don't believe that many of us as white folks comprehend the depth to which our ancestors and some of our present day relatives, went and continue to go to convince everyone of white superiority and black inferiority. I do believe we must continually fight this harmful myth.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?
> 
> Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.
> 
> I am talking about whites and how they got here.
> 
> IQ's are fake news.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites long ago had to ride boats to get to this land is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> A few remaining indians does not mean that this nation has historical been, majority white.
> 
> That is an illogical statement on your part.
Click to expand...


The fact  that whites had to take boats to come here is the most relevant part of  the discussion me and you are having.

The fact that there were more than 500 nations of Natives here renders what you say as total bullshit.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?
> 
> Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.
> 
> I am talking about whites and how they got here.
> 
> IQ's are fake news.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites long ago had to ride boats to get to this land is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> A few remaining indians does not mean that this nation has historical been, majority white.
> 
> That is an illogical statement on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact  that whites had to take boats to come here is the most relevant part of  the discussion me and you are having.
> 
> The fact that there were more than 500 nations of Natives here renders what you say as total bullshit.
Click to expand...




Ah, got it. YOu are just looking for another excuse to dismiss what the white guy says, because you know that you cannot defend your position honestly.


And the iq thing is not fake news.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?
> 
> Facts you don't like are false?
> 
> Natives just sprung from the earth one day?
> 
> Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowledge of truth erases all bitterness. You'll understand that shall the day come that you learn the truth.
> 
> I said that when we talk about race that whites tend to believe we think like they do. The brains operate the same but the basis of how we see things differ.
> 
> There is such a thing as philosophy you know. You haven't shown any facts.
> 
> Whites are not native to this continent. For your ass to make the claim that bringing Africans over as slaves over will ruin us means you erroneously believe this has been a white nation. But you whites came over here too. So if you talk to a real native of this nation, they can say truthfully their allowing the white man to stay here ruined their nations.
> 
> So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,
> 
> Provably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites "came over here" in no way implies that this is not a "white nation".
> 
> 
> FOr the most obvious of your illogical statements.
Click to expand...


It not implies it specifically shows this is not a white nation.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?
> 
> Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.
> 
> I am talking about whites and how they got here.
> 
> IQ's are fake news.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites long ago had to ride boats to get to this land is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> A few remaining indians does not mean that this nation has historical been, majority white.
> 
> That is an illogical statement on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact  that whites had to take boats to come here is the most relevant part of  the discussion me and you are having.
> 
> The fact that there were more than 500 nations of Natives here renders what you say as total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got it. YOu are just looking for another excuse to dismiss what the white guy says, because you know that you cannot defend your position honestly.
> 
> 
> And the iq thing is not fake news.
Click to expand...


I don't have to look, you excuse yourself each time with your own attempts to rebut.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?
> 
> Facts you don't like are false?
> 
> Natives just sprung from the earth one day?
> 
> Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowledge of truth erases all bitterness. You'll understand that shall the day come that you learn the truth.
> 
> I said that when we talk about race that whites tend to believe we think like they do. The brains operate the same but the basis of how we see things differ.
> 
> There is such a thing as philosophy you know. You haven't shown any facts.
> 
> Whites are not native to this continent. For your ass to make the claim that bringing Africans over as slaves over will ruin us means you erroneously believe this has been a white nation. But you whites came over here too. So if you talk to a real native of this nation, they can say truthfully their allowing the white man to stay here ruined their nations.
> 
> So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,
> 
> Provably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites "came over here" in no way implies that this is not a "white nation".
> 
> 
> FOr the most obvious of your illogical statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It not implies it specifically shows this is not a white nation.
Click to expand...



No, it doesn't.


A  "white nation" would be a nation that is, and has historically been mostly white. 


That our distant ancestors originated elsewhere does not undermine that in any fashion.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
> 
> The IQ thing is fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?
> 
> Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.
> 
> I am talking about whites and how they got here.
> 
> IQ's are fake news.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you define what is  "whites"?  -----How do you define  "whites"?         what is  "native americans"  made of?
Click to expand...


Ask white people that. They are the ones who decided to define things by race.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians? What does that have to do with anything we are discussing?
> 
> Ilegals? LOL!!! Are you saying that the children of illegal immigrants mexicans are not Americans? How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ thing is not fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.
> 
> I am talking about whites and how they got here.
> 
> IQ's are fake news.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites long ago had to ride boats to get to this land is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> A few remaining indians does not mean that this nation has historical been, majority white.
> 
> That is an illogical statement on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact  that whites had to take boats to come here is the most relevant part of  the discussion me and you are having.
> 
> The fact that there were more than 500 nations of Natives here renders what you say as total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got it. YOu are just looking for another excuse to dismiss what the white guy says, because you know that you cannot defend your position honestly.
> 
> 
> And the iq thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to look, you excuse yourself each time with your own attempts to rebut.
Click to expand...




Yet, you do it all the time. 


Revealing that you feel a need to do it.

Why? Because you can't defend your positions honestly.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?
> 
> Facts you don't like are false?
> 
> Natives just sprung from the earth one day?
> 
> Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowledge of truth erases all bitterness. You'll understand that shall the day come that you learn the truth.
> 
> I said that when we talk about race that whites tend to believe we think like they do. The brains operate the same but the basis of how we see things differ.
> 
> There is such a thing as philosophy you know. You haven't shown any facts.
> 
> Whites are not native to this continent. For your ass to make the claim that bringing Africans over as slaves over will ruin us means you erroneously believe this has been a white nation. But you whites came over here too. So if you talk to a real native of this nation, they can say truthfully their allowing the white man to stay here ruined their nations.
> 
> So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,
> 
> Provably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites "came over here" in no way implies that this is not a "white nation".
> 
> 
> FOr the most obvious of your illogical statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It not implies it specifically shows this is not a white nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> 
> A  "white nation" would be a nation that is, and has historically been mostly white.
> 
> 
> That our distant ancestors originated elsewhere does not undermine that in any fashion.
Click to expand...


You tell that to impuretrash who you agree with when he said you guys bringing Africans over here as slaves will ruin us as if America was a white nation.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians live in India. Native Americans have everything to do with this particular discussion because this has not ever been a white nation.
> 
> I am talking about whites and how they got here.
> 
> IQ's are fake news.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites long ago had to ride boats to get to this land is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> A few remaining indians does not mean that this nation has historical been, majority white.
> 
> That is an illogical statement on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact  that whites had to take boats to come here is the most relevant part of  the discussion me and you are having.
> 
> The fact that there were more than 500 nations of Natives here renders what you say as total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got it. YOu are just looking for another excuse to dismiss what the white guy says, because you know that you cannot defend your position honestly.
> 
> 
> And the iq thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to look, you excuse yourself each time with your own attempts to rebut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you do it all the time.
> 
> 
> Revealing that you feel a need to do it.
> 
> Why? Because you can't defend your positions honestly.
Click to expand...


I've defended my positons honestly. You are the one who can't.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?
> 
> Facts you don't like are false?
> 
> Natives just sprung from the earth one day?
> 
> Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowledge of truth erases all bitterness. You'll understand that shall the day come that you learn the truth.
> 
> I said that when we talk about race that whites tend to believe we think like they do. The brains operate the same but the basis of how we see things differ.
> 
> There is such a thing as philosophy you know. You haven't shown any facts.
> 
> Whites are not native to this continent. For your ass to make the claim that bringing Africans over as slaves over will ruin us means you erroneously believe this has been a white nation. But you whites came over here too. So if you talk to a real native of this nation, they can say truthfully their allowing the white man to stay here ruined their nations.
> 
> So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,
> 
> Provably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites "came over here" in no way implies that this is not a "white nation".
> 
> 
> FOr the most obvious of your illogical statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It not implies it specifically shows this is not a white nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> 
> A  "white nation" would be a nation that is, and has historically been mostly white.
> 
> 
> That our distant ancestors originated elsewhere does not undermine that in any fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell that to impuretrash who you agree with when he said you guys bringing Africans over here as slaves will ruin us as if America was a white nation.
Click to expand...



What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites long ago had to ride boats to get to this land is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> A few remaining indians does not mean that this nation has historical been, majority white.
> 
> That is an illogical statement on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact  that whites had to take boats to come here is the most relevant part of  the discussion me and you are having.
> 
> The fact that there were more than 500 nations of Natives here renders what you say as total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got it. YOu are just looking for another excuse to dismiss what the white guy says, because you know that you cannot defend your position honestly.
> 
> 
> And the iq thing is not fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to look, you excuse yourself each time with your own attempts to rebut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you do it all the time.
> 
> 
> Revealing that you feel a need to do it.
> 
> Why? Because you can't defend your positions honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've defended my positons honestly. You are the one who can't.
Click to expand...



Finding excuses to dismiss statements you can't refute, is not defending your position honestly.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make every racist claim on earth including genetic superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. I believe there are differences between races of people but I never said that whites are genetically superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that black people tend to dominate certain sports such as boxing and track and field proves that at least in terms of physical strength and endurance, black people are superior to whites. On average, whites tend to have higher IQs. I know that's a touchy subject but I don't get upset about the fact that Asians blow whites out of the water in terms of IQ. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ's are not measured by daily uses of intelligence. IQ is measured by results of a timed test. It is not an accurate predictor of intelligence. I know hats a touchy subject, but the fact is that boxing takes the ability to think quick as do most other sports. As for track and field there are events that have been dominated by whites and events that have been dominated by blacks.
Click to expand...

Yeah, games done for entertainment, but life isn't a game.

Boxing is a physically unhealthy sport (due to head injury). It's also unlikely that a boxer will make a lot of money. Only the very top athletes make the big money and only a portion of those escape unharmed, like Floyd and perhaps unlike Ali. It's high risk, low reward, kind of like a liquor store robbery, so I'm not surprised many whites have moved away from playing that sport. That sort of "intelligence" has little to do with running a modern country or civilization. It's the intelligence that really counts, as having a slight edge in jumping is more or less obsolete thanks to technology.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MM, yeah, the IQ thing is not fake news. Hey, I dont' like that jews and asians crush white either.
> 
> And who cares if we are not "native" to this continent? What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Native Americans. You're an illegal immigrant.
Click to expand...

More like settler. The Europeans brought their own superior culture and intelligence and completely changed the country into a modern one. The natives' problem isn't the white man. It's their stupidity/laziness/drug use.





> The IQ thing is fake news.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,
> 
> Provably.



Everything I believe is wrong? So you're saying that african slavery was a good thing?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?
> 
> Facts you don't like are false?
> 
> Natives just sprung from the earth one day?
> 
> Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowledge of truth erases all bitterness. You'll understand that shall the day come that you learn the truth.
> 
> I said that when we talk about race that whites tend to believe we think like they do. The brains operate the same but the basis of how we see things differ.
> 
> There is such a thing as philosophy you know. You haven't shown any facts.
> 
> Whites are not native to this continent. For your ass to make the claim that bringing Africans over as slaves over will ruin us means you erroneously believe this has been a white nation. But you whites came over here too. So if you talk to a real native of this nation, they can say truthfully their allowing the white man to stay here ruined their nations.
> 
> So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,
> 
> Provably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites "came over here" in no way implies that this is not a "white nation".
> 
> 
> FOr the most obvious of your illogical statements.
Click to expand...

It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.


----------



## BlackSand

.​*Perhaps we should embrace our shared Native American heritage ... One big family ... *​
.​


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.



Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.
Click to expand...


Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
Click to expand...


You are the racist. A is just showing you how your beliefs are in error and how you live in a lie of false arrogance. Because of not for your racism A might very well think of whites differently. But those like you live in a lie without understanding that the crap you believe makes people of color hate your white asses. You spew racism then you call the others you offend with it the racists.  That is what little children do.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


According to you, you're quite successful so you should have enough money saved up at this point that you could move to africa where black people are the majority. Then you wouldn't have to be bothered by white retards anymore.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because there doesn't seem to be a good reason to stay among people much dumber than you who also abuse you through their racism when you can move to a country with equally super intelligent blacks, if that's what you believe.

Of course, the reality is that negroes are dumber than whites and can't run a modern country. That's why they're drowning to get to a European country.


----------



## bgrouse

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, you're quite successful so you should have enough money saved up at this point that you could move to africa where black people are the majority. Then you wouldn't have to be bothered by white retards anymore.
Click to expand...

According to him, blacks invented space rockets and computers before whites even existed. Why stay with a race that's supposedly racist towards him and holding him down?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> You are the racist. A is just showing you how your beliefs are in error and how you live in a lie of false arrogance. Because of not for your racism A might very well think of whites differently. But those like you live in a lie without understanding that the crap you believe makes people of color hate your white asses. You spew racism then you call the others you offend with it the racists.  That is what little children do.




LOL what a bunch of nonsense. At least asclepias's posts make sense, but you...you're just an embarrassment.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.




Gee whiz Gobbels...it's anti-Semitic to blame both sides, haven't you been paying attention?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, you're quite successful so you should have enough money saved up at this point that you could move to africa where black people are the majority. Then you wouldn't have to be bothered by white retards anymore.
Click to expand...

I'm having the time of my life. I like giving retarded recessive guys like you indigestion. I like seeing your faces when I tell you to get me some hot fries instead of the lukewarm ones you tried to serve me.  I love seeing your faces when I tell you I dont want to hear small talk at the registers. Just do your job. Dont worry. When I am done with you I will be moving to Africa. Not before. Not on your schedule but mine.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, you're quite successful so you should have enough money saved up at this point that you could move to africa where black people are the majority. Then you wouldn't have to be bothered by white retards anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having the time of my life. I like giving retarded recessive guys like you indigestion. I like seeing your faces when I tell you to get me some hot fries instead of the lukewarm ones you tried to serve me.  I love seeing your faces when I tell you I dont want to hear small talk at the registers. Just do your job. Dont worry. When I am done with you I will be moving to Africa. Not before. Not on your schedule but mine.
Click to expand...

He's having the time of his life posting from his pre-white, negro-built space rocket. He'll go to apefreaka just as soon as one of their futuristic vessels makes it across without sinking.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with americans that are of color. The vast majority of you white ones are borderline retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, you're quite successful so you should have enough money saved up at this point that you could move to africa where black people are the majority. Then you wouldn't have to be bothered by white retards anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having the time of my life. I like giving retarded recessive guys like you indigestion. I like seeing your faces when I tell you to get me some hot fries instead of the lukewarm ones you tried to serve me.  I love seeing your faces when I tell you I dont want to hear small talk at the registers. Just do your job. Dont worry. When I am done with you I will be moving to Africa. Not before. Not on your schedule but mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's having the time of his life posting from his pre-white, negro-built space rocket. He'll go to apefreaka just as soon as one of their futuristic vessels makes it across without sinking.
Click to expand...

Speaking of apes and monkeys, why do you guys genetically attract lice?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then go somewhere else where the white ones aren't the majority.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, you're quite successful so you should have enough money saved up at this point that you could move to africa where black people are the majority. Then you wouldn't have to be bothered by white retards anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having the time of my life. I like giving retarded recessive guys like you indigestion. I like seeing your faces when I tell you to get me some hot fries instead of the lukewarm ones you tried to serve me.  I love seeing your faces when I tell you I dont want to hear small talk at the registers. Just do your job. Dont worry. When I am done with you I will be moving to Africa. Not before. Not on your schedule but mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's having the time of his life posting from his pre-white, negro-built space rocket. He'll go to apefreaka just as soon as one of their futuristic vessels makes it across without sinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of apes and monkeys, why do you guys genetically attract lice?
Click to expand...

Hair structure, probably. I had to research it since it's not exactly a big concern in an advanced white society. Besides, we've used our intellect to develop treatments for that nuisance.

Meanwhile, negroes are struggling to live past 50.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> I'm having the time of my life. I like giving retarded recessive guys like you indigestion. I like seeing your faces when I tell you to get me some hot fries instead of the lukewarm ones you tried to serve me.  I love seeing your faces when I tell you I dont want to hear small talk at the registers. Just do your job. Dont worry. When I am done with you I will be moving to Africa. Not before. Not on your schedule but mine.



I bet your ancestors are so proud that you are getting revenge on the white man by being rude to teenagers working at mcDonalds.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if blacks scored higher than whites on IQ tests then you'd both be siting it as an example of black superiority. I try to avoid the IQ stuff because I understand why it is upsetting to you. Both of you certainly rank higher than your average Ugandan but that might have something to do with some white genes or maybe it's the environment you were brought up in...I dunno. What I do know is that bringing african slaves over here was the biggest mistake this country ever made and it's going to destroy us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the major problem is that when we start discussing race whites tend  to assume we think like them.
> 
> The IQ stuff doesn't upset me, because I know it's fake news.
> 
> The major problem you have in thinking is that your white asses came here yourselves. You are not native to this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying black brains operate differently than white ones?
> 
> Facts you don't like are false?
> 
> Natives just sprung from the earth one day?
> 
> Just admit you're bitter and hateful and want this country destroyed and white people to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowledge of truth erases all bitterness. You'll understand that shall the day come that you learn the truth.
> 
> I said that when we talk about race that whites tend to believe we think like they do. The brains operate the same but the basis of how we see things differ.
> 
> There is such a thing as philosophy you know. You haven't shown any facts.
> 
> Whites are not native to this continent. For your ass to make the claim that bringing Africans over as slaves over will ruin us means you erroneously believe this has been a white nation. But you whites came over here too. So if you talk to a real native of this nation, they can say truthfully their allowing the white man to stay here ruined their nations.
> 
> So just admit that everything you believe is wrong., Because it is,
> 
> Provably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that whites "came over here" in no way implies that this is not a "white nation".
> 
> 
> FOr the most obvious of your illogical statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
Click to expand...




No, it does not. 

Neither does some of the indians being friendly.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely proves this is not a white nation no matter how badly you whites want it to be. Your people would have died of starvation if the Natives Americans had not saved them. You would have still been a penal colony if Blacks had not built this nation and gave you the inventions to progress. There is a reason it was illegal for Blacks to own patents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how you're not racist and don't hate America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. A is just showing you how your beliefs are in error and how you live in a lie of false arrogance. Because of not for your racism A might very well think of whites differently. But those like you live in a lie without understanding that the crap you believe makes people of color hate your white asses. You spew racism then you call the others you offend with it the racists.  That is what little children do.
Click to expand...



Do you realize that none of what you said, supports your initial claim?


----------



## Correll

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, you're quite successful so you should have enough money saved up at this point that you could move to africa where black people are the majority. Then you wouldn't have to be bothered by white retards anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having the time of my life. I like giving retarded recessive guys like you indigestion. I like seeing your faces when I tell you to get me some hot fries instead of the lukewarm ones you tried to serve me.  I love seeing your faces when I tell you I dont want to hear small talk at the registers. Just do your job. Dont worry. When I am done with you I will be moving to Africa. Not before. Not on your schedule but mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's having the time of his life posting from his pre-white, negro-built space rocket. He'll go to apefreaka just as soon as one of their futuristic vessels makes it across without sinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of apes and monkeys, why do you guys genetically attract lice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hair structure, probably. I had to research it since it's not exactly a big concern in an advanced white society. Besides, we've used our intellect to develop treatments for that nuisance.
> 
> Meanwhile, negroes are struggling to live past 50.
Click to expand...



Hair lice is a growing problem due to Third World Immigration and increased jet travel.

And bed bugs.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Speaking of apes and monkeys, why do you guys genetically attract lice?



They make better hosts, a more secure living environment ... 

.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. A is just showing you how your beliefs are in error and how you live in a lie of false arrogance. Because of not for your racism A might very well think of whites differently. But those like you live in a lie without understanding that the crap you believe makes people of color hate your white asses. You spew racism then you call the others you offend with it the racists.  That is what little children do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL what a bunch of nonsense. At least asclepias's posts make sense, but you...you're just an embarrassment.
Click to expand...


Like I give a damn what you think. You call yourself trash. That's what you are.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. A is just showing you how your beliefs are in error and how you live in a lie of false arrogance. Because of not for your racism A might very well think of whites differently. But those like you live in a lie without understanding that the crap you believe makes people of color hate your white asses. You spew racism then you call the others you offend with it the racists.  That is what little children do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL what a bunch of nonsense. At least asclepias's posts make sense, but you...you're just an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I give a damn what you think. You call yourself trash. That's what you are.
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up you bitter, insecure, jealous piece of subhuman filth. Go burn down your neighborhood, smash some store windows in protest, that'll show me.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.
Click to expand...



Most people of limited capacity can see the flaw in others while remaining blind to their own. This is particularly true when it’s the exact same flaw.


----------



## impuretrash

I find it interesting that Trump is supposedly a white supremacist Nazi even though his opponents can't find a single instance of him saying the phrase "white race".


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most people of limited capacity can see the flaw in others while remaining blind to their own. This is particularly true when it’s the exact same flaw.
Click to expand...


So then you are of limited capacity. I know my flaws full well.  Racism is not one of them, I guarantee you that..


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> I find it interesting that Trump is supposedly a white supremacist Nazi even though his opponents can't find a single instance of him saying the phrase "white race".



And so just because he doesn't say the term white race means he's not a racist. You are as stupid as unkotare.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Trump is supposedly a white supremacist Nazi even though his opponents can't find a single instance of him saying the phrase "white race".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so just because he doesn't say the term white race means he's not a racist. You are as stupid as unkotare.
Click to expand...



Says the racist.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. A is just showing you how your beliefs are in error and how you live in a lie of false arrogance. Because of not for your racism A might very well think of whites differently. But those like you live in a lie without understanding that the crap you believe makes people of color hate your white asses. You spew racism then you call the others you offend with it the racists.  That is what little children do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL what a bunch of nonsense. At least asclepias's posts make sense, but you...you're just an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I give a damn what you think. You call yourself trash. That's what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up you bitter, insecure, jealous piece of subhuman filth. Go burn down your neighborhood, smash some store windows in protest, that'll show me.
Click to expand...


When you find that person maybe they'll shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Trump is supposedly a white supremacist Nazi even though his opponents can't find a single instance of him saying the phrase "white race".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so just because he doesn't say the term white race means he's not a racist. You are as stupid as unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the racist.
Click to expand...


And this is the white dude who says whites are suffering from anti white discrimination after telling us blacks how we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery.


----------



## Votto

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we have had multiple threads about how blacks can do this or that and usually when the subject is turned to whites the thread gets trolled or moved. How about we look at a phenomenon called White Fragility. This is a term coined by a white female, Dr. Robin Deangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”
> 
> “Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.”
> _
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo
> *
> We have heard all the many ways blacks are fucked up and how we need to change according to the many whites here. How about we now look at what WHITES can did to erase the division by race in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnnie Turner says black people have to tell their stories.  People have to hear the stories or they won't know.  Instead of just bonking white people over the head for being ignorant racists, why not tell the stories that would help us SEE the other side.  What happens here in discussion about race never gets us anywhere because no one's perspective gets changed.  We can't walk in your shoes until you tell us what it is like on a daily basis.  Don't scream it at us or exaggerate it.  Just tell the stories.
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I appreciate what you have said, whites have for the better part of 2.5 centuries beat us over the head about how worthless we are. And we have asked for that to stop. It doesn't. So then when we talk to whites, once again they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. And that's one of the main problems with this kind of discussion. Whites need to hear the anger and in some cases the outright hate to understand exactly what their racism has done to people. I think it's highly unfair for whites to tell us that they won't listen unless we say it to them how they want to hear it. I know you mean no harm here old lady but that is exactly what you have done. We have told you what it was like for us for at least 241 years. We have been screamed at and killed for trying to do it as well. So in my view if screaming is warranted that's what should be done. Therefore let me help you see what you have just done,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _they try establishing the rules we have to follow in order to for them to listen. _
> This isn't rules for blacks talking to whites, it is just common sense for all human beings.  Not everyone is cut out to be a diplomat; I get that.  Some of you are warriors.  Okay.  Just don't expect to create a positive dialogue with it.  No people, whatever their race or culture, listen to people screaming and angrily attacking them.
> If venting makes you feel better, go for it.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, wut?


----------



## Votto

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. A is just showing you how your beliefs are in error and how you live in a lie of false arrogance. Because of not for your racism A might very well think of whites differently. But those like you live in a lie without understanding that the crap you believe makes people of color hate your white asses. You spew racism then you call the others you offend with it the racists.  That is what little children do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL what a bunch of nonsense. At least asclepias's posts make sense, but you...you're just an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I give a damn what you think. You call yourself trash. That's what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up you bitter, insecure, jealous piece of subhuman filth. Go burn down your neighborhood, smash some store windows in protest, that'll show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you find that person maybe they'll shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Oh dear, I don't know what is being discussed but I can tell a Hillary supporter when I see them talking.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Trump is supposedly a white supremacist Nazi even though his opponents can't find a single instance of him saying the phrase "white race".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so just because he doesn't say the term white race means he's not a racist. You are as stupid as unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is the white dude who says whites are suffering from anti white discrimination after telling us blacks how we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery.
Click to expand...




I've repeatedly posted academic studies that show widespread and severe anti-white discrimination.


YOur continued denial of this in the face of hard evidence is just you supporting policies that you know are racist.


THat makes you the racist here. 


NOt me. 


You.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most people of limited capacity can see the flaw in others while remaining blind to their own. This is particularly true when it’s the exact same flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you are of limited capacity. I know my flaws full well.  Racism is not one of them, I guarantee you that..
Click to expand...




There’s the blind spot again.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Trump is supposedly a white supremacist Nazi even though his opponents can't find a single instance of him saying the phrase "white race".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so just because he doesn't say the term white race means he's not a racist. You are as stupid as unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is the white dude who says whites are suffering from anti white discrimination after telling us blacks how we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly posted academic studies that show widespread and severe anti-white discrimination.
> 
> 
> YOur continued denial of this in the face of hard evidence is just you supporting policies that you know are racist.
> 
> 
> THat makes you the racist here.
> 
> 
> NOt me.
> 
> 
> You.
Click to expand...


You've done nothing of the sort. What you showed was one study from 1991 were whites were the majority of students in ivy league schools.

I can't deny what does not exist. Denial of a non existence circumstance does not make me a racist.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that Trump is supposedly a white supremacist Nazi even though his opponents can't find a single instance of him saying the phrase "white race".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so just because he doesn't say the term white race means he's not a racist. You are as stupid as unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is the white dude who says whites are suffering from anti white discrimination after telling us blacks how we should be grateful to whites for freeing us from slavery.
Click to expand...


YOU
WERE
NEVER
A
SLAVE.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most people of limited capacity can see the flaw in others while remaining blind to their own. This is particularly true when it’s the exact same flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you are of limited capacity. I know my flaws full well.  Racism is not one of them, I guarantee you that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s the blind spot again.
Click to expand...


There is no blind spot.


----------



## BlackSand

Unkotare said:


> There’s the blind spot again.



Person #1: "There's a car in your blind spot."

Person #2: "Can't be ... I don't see one."

Person #3: "Now I have to pee ... Thanks."

.


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's exactly what his intention was in starting this troll thread. You buy what you want, but it's perfectly obvious. The OP clown is no different than the many (too many, when the fuck will they slither back to some stormfront closet?) racists who spew idiotic shit about "blacks can't do math" or "they should go back to Africa" or fabricate some patently false anecdote about African Americans, or whine about their physical insecurity. "You whites can't understand!" or "everything you whites do, say, or think is really racist, even if you don't think so!" is just a variation on a theme. Dressing the same divisive bullshit in terms that can be broadcast in monotone whispers on NPR as if it were 'significant' doesn't change what it is: PART OF THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most people of limited capacity can see the flaw in others while remaining blind to their own. This is particularly true when it’s the exact same flaw.
Click to expand...

I don't even know who people of limited capacity are. Every human being has gifts, talents and abilities in one area or another. And I think everyone has trouble seeing their own flaws and most people are quick to point out the flaws of others.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most people of limited capacity can see the flaw in others while remaining blind to their own. This is particularly true when it’s the exact same flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know who people of limited capacity are. ....
Click to expand...




Then guess what?


----------



## IM2

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's *the *problem. Right wing reactionary movements such as the alt-right wouldn't exist if those people were interested in being logical and reaching compromises. But no, it's all or nothing with these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most people of limited capacity can see the flaw in others while remaining blind to their own. This is particularly true when it’s the exact same flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know who people of limited capacity are. Every human being has gifts, talents and abilities in one area or another. And I think everyone has trouble seeing their own flaws and most people are quick to point out the flaws of others.
Click to expand...


At 56 I know the majority of my flaws although I am sure that I skip over some like everyone else. However racism is not one of them. There is not one place here what I have stated balks were superior, or how whites were inferior in any manner. I have never stated that whites have low IQ's can't read and all that  kind of thing. I have stated what the facts show, and that is not racism . Whites have enacted laws and policies to the detriment of others. Whites do commit the most crime. Whites have benefitting from the system they created based on racism, Whites are still racists today and denying people of color opportunities because of it These things are rue. Just because a white person cant take hearing that doesn't make me a racist.  When we start  talking about race It is unfair to tell someone of color how they are racists for expressing  anger at whites for what whites have done and keep doing.. This is not the same as believing made  up set of fake crap about a race of people then create ways to deprive them of the same chances you get because you declare yourself as superior because of your race.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the idiots and assholes on *ALL* sides that keep picking scabs. Fearful, insecure, bitter, opportunistic, manipulative assholes all around.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no both sides to this Trump. You aren't  going to end this shit by not fighting it. And you aren't a racist because you react angrily to the racism you see. Everything is not the same. One side is perpetuating racism, the other side opposing it and to you it's alt the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most people of limited capacity can see the flaw in others while remaining blind to their own. This is particularly true when it’s the exact same flaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know who people of limited capacity are. Every human being has gifts, talents and abilities in one area or another. And I think everyone has trouble seeing their own flaws and most people are quick to point out the flaws of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 56 I know the majority of my flaws although I am sure that I skip over some like everyone else. However racism is not one of them. There is not one place here what I have stated balks were superior, or how whites were inferior in any manner. I have never stated that whites have low IQ's can't read and all that  kind of thing. I have stated what the facts show, and that is not racism . Whites have enacted laws and policies to the detriment of others. Whites do commit the most crime. Whites have benefitting from the system they created based on racism, Whites are still racists today and denying people of color opportunities because of it These things are rue. Just because a white person cant take hearing that doesn't make me a racist.  When we start  talking about race It is unfair to tell someone of color how they are racists for expressing  anger at whites for what whites have done and keep doing.. This is not the same as believing made  up set of fake crap about a race of people then create ways to deprive them of the same chances you get because you declare yourself as superior because of your race.
Click to expand...

They deny people of color opportunities because people of color tend to be stupid. This doesn't mean they won't hire the unusual intelligent black (which do exist) or a stupid black for a remaining manual labor job. The days of extensive manual labor are long gone and blacks are, for the most part, little more than obsolete farm equipment, which is why they have trouble finding jobs. That and their high likelihood to be violent criminals.

If whites were truly so racist that they'd forgo real economic opportunity in the form of a usable black, you wouldn't see blacks on American or European sports teams. But you do see them there, which means whites are willing to hire blacks, but blacks aren't always useful due to their violent nature and stupidity.


----------

